# Shanling UP4 & UP2 - Bluetooth 5.0 DAC/AMP with ES9218P, balanced output, supporting LDAC, HWA LHDC, aptX HD, aptX Low Latency, aptX and AAC.



## Shanling (Sep 2, 2019)

*Introducing Shanling UP4, extra powerful balanced Bluetooth Amplifier.

Key specification:

- *Dual ES9218P DAC/AMP

- 3.5mm Single-ended and 2.5mm balanced output

- High gain / Low gain / Dual DAC mode

- 91 mW@32Ohm Single-Ended and 160 mW@32Ohm Balanced output

- NFC pairing

- Bluetooth 5.0 Qualcomm CSR8675 chip

- Supports LDAC, HWA LHDC, aptX HD, aptX Low Latency, aptX, AAC and SBC codecs

- Thin and sleek design for your pocket, comes with additional case with clip

- Multifunctional wheel for total control over playback and calls

- Build-in microphone for phone calls and voice assistants

- Can be connected to computer to serve as USB DAC

- Battery life up to 15 (SE) / 10 (H) hours
*
Available during fall 2019*​
*
*​
*

Shanling UP2*​
Sound quality of M0 in smaller and cheaper package, with wider support of Bluetooth codecs.

-          Bluetooth 5.0 Qualcomm CSR8675 chip

-          Supports LDAC, HWA LHDC, apt-X HD, apt-X Low Latency, apt-X, AAC and SBC codecs

-          Powerful ESS ES9218P SABRE DAC/AMP, offering same sound quality as Shanling M0

-          Classic Shanling construction, aluminium frame with glass panels on front and back

-          Thin and sleek design for your pocket, comes with additional case with clip

-          Multifunctional wheel for total control over playback and calls

-          Build-in microphone for phone calls and voice assistants

-          Can be connected to computer to serve as USB DAC

-          Up to 11 hours of battery life, 200 hours standby

-          Precise volume control with 64 steps

-          Weight 26g

MSRP 79 USD // Euro

Product page with more information​
​
​


----------



## Shanling (Aug 20, 2019)

*Reviews:*​
*UP2 review by Prime Audio

UP2 review by ThePhonograph*​


----------



## Shanling (Aug 20, 2019)

*Latest firmware - V1.4*

Changes and fixes：

1.       Adjusted volume of voice prompts.

2.       Adjusted USB DAC function, fixing problems causing disconnection or power off.

3.       Fixed problem causing voice calls to be directed only to left channel.

Download from our website or Google drive


----------



## H8T3R (Nov 1, 2018)

Does UP2 stands for unnamed player mk2 or is it next gen UP portable amplifier with DAC?


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

where is this thing


----------



## Shanling

@H8T3R & @Chessblitzer2017 check the first post now


----------



## B9Scrambler

I can't wait for this


----------



## polarbipolar

Uh-oh, I just bought the BTR3. Might switch if the DAC would be better here.


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

....Right? Lol


----------



## highlightshadow

Keeping a close eye on this .... Just got an ES100 so eager to see more BT options on the market


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

highlightshadow said:


> Keeping a close eye on this .... Just got an ES100 so eager to see more BT options on the market


..


----------



## digititus

I was also looking at the BTR3. Brand loyalty dictates that I wait for further details from Shanling


----------



## Chessblitzer2017

How long you gonna starve our desires @ Shanling it's 2018 you know people have 0 patience after being showed that desert.


----------



## pure5152

What's the DAC in this, and will it support balanced?  

Loving that knob on the right-hand side.  It looks like the digital crown on the apple watch.  Hoping it's a volume knob, as the two-button approach the es100 takes can get a little annoying


----------



## Shanling (Nov 12, 2018)

pure5152 said:


> What's the DAC in this, and will it support balanced?
> 
> Loving that knob on the right-hand side.  It looks like the digital crown on the apple watch.  Hoping it's a volume knob, as the two-button approach the es100 takes can get a little annoying



In these devices you are limited by size and power(and also budget), so of course you can go balanced with two mediocre chips. Instead we went with superior DAC/AMP for single ended 

UP2 has same concept of wheel as M0/M5s. So it works both as volume control, on/off button and as playback control with single/double/triple click.


----------



## Ocelitgol

my wallet is ready whenever you are


----------



## Shanling

stormers said:


> my wallet is ready whenever you are



Currently UP2 is quite early in testing, we hope to have it on marke early next year.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Shanling said:


> Currently UP2 is quite early in testing, we hope to have it on marke early next year.


just a question, I love everything about the M0 but the battery usage on BT receiver mode is not actually enough for me. Will this new device come with longer battery?
Looking forward to seeing the specs


----------



## Shanling

stormers said:


> just a question, I love everything about the M0 but the battery usage on BT receiver mode is not actually enough for me. Will this new device come with longer battery?
> Looking forward to seeing the specs



Yes, UP2 will have little better battery life. We aim to have battery life comparable to other BT adapters.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Shanling said:


> Yes, UP2 will have little better battery life. We aim to have battery life comparable to other BT adapters.


Ohh... Music to my ears. Awesome!!


----------



## jeffri

I'm happy to hear that you guys went with a superior single-ended than mediocre balanced. Looking forward to hear more about this.


----------



## Lurk650

jeffri said:


> I'm happy to hear that you guys went with a superior single-ended than mediocre balanced. Looking forward to hear more about this.


I don't really get that argument as Balanced has it's own unique benefits. Either way, this does look interesting. 

Any anticipated release date? I love my ES100 due to his light factor & having balanced out. Considering getting the BTR3 for gym use and use if I forget to charge my ES100. If this has a planned soon release date I'd easily go with this over the BTR3


----------



## Shanling

Lurk650 said:


> I don't really get that argument as Balanced has it's own unique benefits. Either way, this does look interesting.
> 
> Any anticipated release date? I love my ES100 due to his light factor & having balanced out. Considering getting the BTR3 for gym use and use if I forget to charge my ES100. If this has a planned soon release date I'd easily go with this over the BTR3



We hope for release in Q1 of 2019.


----------



## civciv

Shanling said:


> We hope for release in Q1 of 2019.



Q1 in 2019 means that we have at least 2 months, maybe 4 months. It's a bit much IMO. 
Maybe yo can tell us someting about the specs, so we can wait during this period.


----------



## caprimulgus

civciv said:


> Maybe yo can tell us someting about the specs, so we can wait during this period.



Yes, this please!

You’ve commented on single ended vs balanced on ES100. What about FiiO BTR3 (which appears to be a more direct competitor) - what can you tell us about the UP2 on how it compares to the BTR3? What will it do better?

Please give us some reason why we should wait for the UP2 rather than buying a BTR3 now!


----------



## digititus

Bought the BTR3. Works very well for my portable usage. Still interested in seeing what Shanling can bring to market.


----------



## Shanling

Alright, one thing I can reveal about Shanling UP2:

DAC/AMP chip used will be *ESS Sabre ES9218p*

The same chip is used in our beloved Shanling M0. So from UP2 you can expect similar sound quality and high power output.


----------



## Nolbert0

My questions are:
Can this be used as a USB DAC?
Dual pairing possible?
NFC?

Yammin' down the proverbial popcorn!


----------



## Shanling

Nolbert0 said:


> My questions are:
> Can this be used as a USB DAC?
> Dual pairing possible?
> NFC?
> ...



USB DAC - Yes
Dual pairing - Yes
NFC - No


----------



## newtophones07 (Jan 8, 2019)

Would it be possible to add in the ability to do the 2nd unfold for MQA like on the Dragonfly?


----------



## Shanling

newtophones07 said:


> Would it be possible to add in the ability to do the 2nd unfold for MQA like on the Dragonfly?



As this device is BT receiver first, USB dongle second, expensive (and questionable) implementation of MQA is not planned.


----------



## Nolbert0

Shanling said:


> USB DAC - Yes
> Dual pairing - Yes
> NFC - No



You're starting to make me look like a fanboy. Stop it. No, don't stop. It hurts guuuud...


----------



## Ynot1

Optical output through the 3.5mm jack could make amps with optical input plug and play.


----------



## Shanling

Ynot1 said:


> Optical output through the 3.5mm jack could make amps with optical input plug and play.



It would also make it probably bigger, heavier, much more complex and much more expensive.


----------



## Nolbert0

My understanding is that this is an m0 without the player...

I believe your planning to implement 'BT in -> USB out' and vice versa for the m0? Can we expect the same here? 

Can it transmit as well as receive? If so, can it transmit in all the codecs it can receive? Iirc, aptx has some kind of limitation with this kind of thing, right?


----------



## Shanling

Nolbert0 said:


> My understanding is that this is an m0 without the player...
> 
> I believe your planning to implement 'BT in -> USB out' and vice versa for the m0? Can we expect the same here?
> 
> Can it transmit as well as receive? If so, can it transmit in all the codecs it can receive? Iirc, aptx has some kind of limitation with this kind of thing, right?



Your understanding is wrong.

This is pure BT receiver/USB DAC, that is only using audio part of M0. So no transmitting, no digital out, etc.


----------



## Nolbert0

Duly noted. These are just 'pie in the sky' ideas/questions. Learning tho.


Next question:
Is there going to be a 'hold' switch like the the walkmans of old? That jog dial looks really easy to accidentally press in the pocket or wherever u place it on your person. I assume it has a clip. I accidentally press it all the time on the M0 but that only activates the screen so it's not so bad. Since this thing (looks like it) doesn't have a screen, would a single press be play/pause? Do you see where I'm going with this? M2s, M3s and M5s have chunky 'leather' cases that lessens the dial protrusion to minimise accidental presses and I know somebody in the M0 thread designed a 3d printed case to address the exact same issue.


----------



## Ynot1 (Jan 10, 2019)

My observation is anytime you amplify analog input the sound is not as good as taking digital input. Therefore the UP2 must come with a really good amp stage if people are going to be happy with the sound performance. Or you can just add the digital output.

I found this to be small.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/7-1-Ch-USB...h=item2cc986f522:g:Qq4AAOSwfVhaBNaf:rk:3:pf:0


----------



## Shanling

Nolbert0 said:


> Duly noted. These are just 'pie in the sky' ideas/questions. Learning tho.
> 
> Next question:
> Is there going to be a 'hold' switch like the the walkmans of old? That jog dial looks really easy to accidentally press in the pocket or wherever u place it on your person. I assume it has a clip. I accidentally press it all the time on the M0 but that only activates the screen so it's not so bad. Since this thing (looks like it) doesn't have a screen, would a single press be play/pause? Do you see where I'm going with this? M2s, M3s and M5s have chunky 'leather' cases that lessens the dial protrusion to minimise accidental presses and I know somebody in the M0 thread designed a 3d printed case to address the exact same issue.



I would advise less tight jeans, so you don't press it by accident that often 

Yes, single press will be play/pause, there is no hold button, but I was using it for some time and didn't had such problem.



Ynot1 said:


> My observation is anytime you amplify analog input the sound is not as good as taking digital input. Therefore the UP2 must come with a really good amp stage if people are going to be happy with the sound performance. Or you can just add the digital output.
> 
> I found this to be small.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/7-1-Ch-USB...h=item2cc986f522:g:Qq4AAOSwfVhaBNaf:rk:3:pf:0



This is BT receiver, in wast majority of cases used by people just wanting wireless sound from their smartphone going to their headphones, just small percentage of people will then use it as DAC with computer and their headphones.

So while digital out would be another check mark into feature list, it would be used by 1 person out of 100. Maybe. And in exchange for bigger and more expensive unit.

Also, it has no analog input, so not sure what do you mean?


----------



## Ynot1

Also said:
			
		

> Without digital out, there will only be analog output. So you would have to use analog input to amplify the headphone out. The analog input could be any amp that will offer different amplifying performance than UP2.


----------



## Shanling

As any other device on the market made to be used with headphones, UP2 has internal amplifier stage(only in this case actually combined with DAC stage in SoC Chip).

Considering there are almost no headphones on the market with digital input, I think we are fine.

And just to be clear, UP2 has only digital input, no analog input.


----------



## Nolbert0 (Jan 11, 2019)

Shanling said:


> I would advise less tight jeans, so you don't press it by accident that often



Actually, the accidental presses don't happen in jeans pockets... It never goes in there cos i got a clip! (for the m0) It's the looser pockets where it has room to move that it happens. Actually, mostly happens when clipped to jacket lapel or in coat side pocket. I mainly use the m0 as a receiver for my phone while walking the dog. My dog's not a vigorous puller and the accidental presses are still fairly common. If those accidental presses stopped the music every time, in stead of just activating the screen, might get quite annoying. Try your field test again with a dog walk as part of your routine and you'll soon change your tune. It's the crouching down that does it for me more often than not. I bet there's more than 1 in 100 that own a dog in your potential customer base.

Actually try putting it in a jacket side pocket and crouch down, shirt pocket and lean on a wall, and try other loose pockets where it can move around before dismissing what I say. A bluky jacket also makes accidental pressing much easier to do. I'm finding the winter easier to press the button by accident. A 3d printed case to 'guard' the dial for a bt receiver would be too ugly, not to mention overkill. This is actually a concern. Somebody even designed this to overcome this specific issue with m0. Your good selves has released chunky cases for M2s and above for similar effect so you know this design flaw exists...


----------



## Shanling

Nolbert0 said:


> Actually, the accidental presses don't happen in jeans pockets... It never goes in there cos i got a clip! (for the m0) It's the looser pockets where it has room to move that it happens. Actually, mostly happens when clipped to jacket lapel or in coat side pocket. I mainly use the m0 as a receiver for my phone while walking the dog. My dog's not a vigorous puller and the accidental presses are still fairly common. If those accidental presses stopped the music every time, in stead of just activating the screen, might get quite annoying. Try your field test again with a dog walk as part of your routine and you'll soon change your tune. It's the crouching down that does it for me more often than not. I bet there's more than 1 in 100 that own a dog in your potential customer base.
> 
> Actually try putting it in a jacket side pocket and crouch down, shirt pocket and lean on a wall, and try other loose pockets where it can move around before dismissing what I say. A bluky jacket also makes accidental pressing much easier to do. I'm finding the winter easier to press the button by accident. A 3d printed case to 'guard' the dial for a bt receiver would be too ugly, not to mention overkill. This is actually a concern. Somebody even designed this to overcome this specific issue with m0. Your good selves has released chunky cases for M2s and above for similar effect so you know this design flaw exists...



Cases for players are for device protection, not to solve some design flaw.

We believe current design of UP2 (or any other of our players) do not cause any problems. Also, it's way to late to change anything.

I recommend to wait for some first users/reviewers and their feedback, after which you can decide.


----------



## Nolbert0

Shanling said:


> it's way to late to change anything


I knew there had to be a reason you'd try to laugh off a genuine concern. Very legit reason to not revise designs, btw



Shanling said:


> Cases for players are for device protection, not to solve some design flaw.


Am I detecting a little deliberate corporate obtusity? I guess there has to be some... which I can also totally appreciate... (don't respond to that!)



Shanling said:


> I recommend to wait for some first users/reviewers and their feedback, after which you can decide.


Disagree. A good return policy is all i need! Or a review tour. Either or


----------



## holsen

Shanling said:


> Introducing Shanling UP2
> 
> New miniature Bluetooth DAC/AMP supporting LDAC, HWA LHDC, aptX HD, aptX Low Latency, aptX and AAC.
> 
> More information coming soon.


Love my M5s and Cant wait for this little gem.   It'll be perfect with my Phone (which streams aptx HD) when cycling or in the gym.


----------



## Nolbert0

@Shanling Is there going to be a review tour for this thing?


----------



## Dobrescu George

Competitor for FiiO BTR3, or it is in another price range?


----------



## Nolbert0

Dobrescu George said:


> Competitor for FiiO BTR3, or it is in another price range?


I assumed it would be but good to make sure


----------



## Shanling

Nolbert0 said:


> @Shanling Is there going to be a review tour for this thing?



Honestly, we are questioning how efficient is review tour with these small items, when proper shipping will cost you significant portion o the unit's price. 
For this reason we never done review tour of M0.


----------



## Nolbert0

Shanling said:


> Honestly, we are questioning how efficient is review tour with these small items, when proper shipping will cost you significant portion o the unit's price.
> For this reason we never done review tour of M0.




I'm disappointed to say, you make a very compelling point. Can't fault your logic


----------



## Sylmar

Interesting. Will definitely follow news about it.


----------



## civciv

Shanling said:


> We hope for release in Q1 of 2019.



Any update about the release date?


----------



## Shanling

civciv said:


> Any update about the release date?



Seems release during Q2.


----------



## paulindss

I expect it to be chaper than shanling m0 wich is already 100$ and has way more funcutions, so i am beting, and hoping, a price to compete with btr3.


----------



## tunes

Shanling said:


> USB DAC - Yes
> Dual pairing - Yes
> NFC - No


Does it have Toslink optical out for use as a transport for an external DAC?


----------



## Ocelitgol

how about battery life?


----------



## Shanling

tunes said:


> Does it have Toslink optical out for use as a transport for an external DAC?



There is no digital output on UP2.



stormers said:


> how about battery life?



Awaiting final version before we give any numbers.


----------



## KafkaEsqueMajor

Do you use the dial to skip between tracks or is there specific buttons to do so?


----------



## Shanling

KafkaEsqueMajor said:


> Do you use the dial to skip between tracks or is there specific buttons to do so?



Volume wheel is only button on UP2, you use it to control playback(pause, next, previous) and calls.


----------



## KafkaEsqueMajor

Hmm so you use the volume wheel for all actions? Won't it be easy to muddle between all the actions (like if you want to skip to next track but instead raise the volume and so on)?


----------



## Shanling

KafkaEsqueMajor said:


> Hmm so you use the volume wheel for all actions? Won't it be easy to muddle between all the actions (like if you want to skip to next track but instead raise the volume and so on)?



You rase volume by turning the wheel, actions by clicking on top of the wheel, quite different movements. It's system used on M0 for some time and in our experience it works good.


----------



## Nolbert0

If one rotating button is the only input (not even a hold switch - I know cos I asked already), will there be an app for other settings? Will there even be other settings to set?

Eq, gain, input assignment (changing what the different presses do) etc

Something like the app for UE Roll is what i had in mind


----------



## Shanling

Nolbert0 said:


> If one rotating button is the only input (not even a hold switch - I know cos I asked already), will there be an app for other settings? Will there even be other settings to set?
> 
> Eq, gain, input assignment (changing what the different presses do) etc
> 
> Something like the app for UE Roll is what i had in mind



We are planning to have some settings available in our app. Not finalized yet, you can expect basic items like codec, digital filters, etc.

EQ, you can use any EQ on your smartphone.


----------



## Nolbert0

Shanling said:


> EQ, you can use any EQ on your smartphone.



I see where you're going with this but is there any way i could persuade you otherwise? Since the iPhone's eq is preset, terrible and hidden in the settings app, a global eq would be a god send. UE does a simple eq in their ROLL app i find very useful and use all the time.

I assume the aac codec was added mainly for the iPhone user, right? In that case, I emplore you to add eq to the app.

Ok, that final bit was a little (jokingly) melodramatic but hopefully my point is still valid?


----------



## Shanling

Nolbert0 said:


> I see where you're going with this but is there any way i could persuade you otherwise? Since the iPhone's eq is preset, terrible and hidden in the settings app, a global eq would be a god send. UE does a simple eq in their ROLL app i find very useful and use all the time.
> 
> I assume the aac codec was added mainly for the iPhone user, right? In that case, I emplore you to add eq to the app.
> 
> Ok, that final bit was a little (jokingly) melodramatic but hopefully my point is still valid?



At current state, we are still facing problem of finding quality EQ for our players. So it's possible it might be also added to our app, will see how it goes.


----------



## 450408

any news on this? i SO want it for my laptop..


----------



## Shanling

Arislp said:


> any news on this? i SO want it for my laptop..


Hoping to have final version with me for demo at Canjam Singapore (in 2.5 week).


----------



## 450408

Shanling said:


> Hoping to have final version with me for demo at Canjam Singapore (in 2.5 week).



You are a little too far from me...

So two months at least for the release right?


----------



## Shanling

Arislp said:


> You are a little too far from me...
> 
> So two months at least for the release right?



Yes, likely May or June if it all goes alright.


----------



## caprimulgus

Shanling said:


> Hoping to have final version with me for demo at Canjam Singapore (in 2.5 week).



So, did this make it to Canjam?


----------



## Shanling

caprimulgus said:


> So, did this make it to Canjam?



Yes, we had two units there, working nicely through weekend.


----------



## caprimulgus (Apr 3, 2019)

Shanling said:


> Yes, we had two units there, working nicely through weekend.



Ah cool!

Anyone here get a chance to try it out? Any impressions / reviews?

Particularly interested in comparisons with M0, as well as Fiio BTR3 / EarStudio ES100.


----------



## 450408

caprimulgus said:


> Ah cool!
> 
> Anyone here get a chance to try it out? Any impressions / reviews?
> 
> Particularly interested in comparisons with M0, as well as Fiio BTR3 / EarStudio ES100.




my guess is that it will sound the same as the m0 cause of the same dac if im not mistaken..
i have the m0 but i will also buy this for the ease of use with my laptop..


----------



## caprimulgus

Arislp said:


> my guess is that it will sound the same as the m0 cause of the same dac if im not mistaken..
> i have the m0 but i will also buy this for the ease of use with my laptop..



Yeah, I guess so. There is also wireless performance to consider though (I believe they use difference bluetooth chips? Because the codec support is different).


----------



## Shanling

caprimulgus said:


> Yeah, I guess so. There is also wireless performance to consider though (I believe they use difference bluetooth chips? Because the codec support is different).



Yes, they have different Bluetooth chip. UP2 is running Qualcomm CSR8675.


----------



## pokipoki08

For those interested in using Bluetooth dacs, please check for important Bluetooth v5.0 key implementations

details and app here
https://www.xda-developers.com/check-bluetooth-5-all-features-supported/
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=no.nordicsemi.android.mcp

Would be interesting to know how Radsone ES100 and Shanling UP2 perform *without *these key implementation of Bluetooth 5.0 on the phone

Does LG and Vivo support these features? The handphone can still be advertised as Bluetooth 5.0 compliant without implementing these key features

LE 2M
LE Coded
Extended Advertising


----------



## subtec

pokipoki08 said:


> For those interested in using Bluetooth dacs, please check for important Bluetooth v5.0 key implementations
> 
> details and app here
> https://www.xda-developers.com/check-bluetooth-5-all-features-supported/
> ...


All of those features are for Bluetooth Low Energy mode only, which shouldn't matter for this device as there are no audio profiles for BLE. These BT DACs all use Bluetooth Classic.


----------



## pokipoki08

subtec said:


> All of those features are for Bluetooth Low Energy mode only, which shouldn't matter for this device as there are no audio profiles for BLE. These BT DACs all use Bluetooth Classic.



So, it does not matter what bluetooth version my phone is using at all?

Bluetooth
v4.1
v4.2
v5.0

all have same SQ when paired with UP2?


----------



## subtec (Apr 7, 2019)

pokipoki08 said:


> So, it does not matter what bluetooth version my phone is using at all?
> 
> Bluetooth
> v4.1
> ...


Right. It's the codec that matters (aptX, LDAC, SBC, etc). As long as your phone supports the same codec as the device, Bluetooth version doesn't matter.


----------



## zilonitis

Any news on when could sales start?


----------



## holsen

Any news on release?   I'm loving my M5S.   The more I use it the more I love it.  Just came back from a 3 week pan Africa business's trip with many long flights and layovers.   I'm so glad I traded my Ak120 for this.  Awesome battery life.  Incredible ui and the more it gets used the better it sounds.... Can't wait for the UP2.


----------



## Shanling

We are hoping for release in May.


----------



## holsen

Shanling said:


> We are hoping for release in May.


It's May.  We're also hoping for a release..  News?


----------



## Nolbert0 (May 11, 2019)

M0 just got an update with Bluetooth to USB transport function added. Will UP2 have this feature also?


----------



## BigZ12

Nolbert0 said:


> M0 just got an update with Bluetooth to USB transport function added. Will UP2 have this feature also?


Really would like an answer to this too. (and if the UP2 use BT 5.0)


----------



## OscarPaz

Nolbert0 said:


> M0 just got an update with Bluetooth to USB transport function added. Will UP2 have this feature also?





BigZ12 said:


> Really would like an answer to this too. (and if the UP2 use BT 5.0)



They already replied to this question a few posts ago (see quote below). I was also interested in having this feature implemented in a very small form factor (to be coupled to Mojo, HA-2, etc.). Seems like M0 is the only option out there...

But what if you don’t need all the features in a DAP. Do you guys know of any other device which does exactly that?



Shanling said:


> Your understanding is wrong.
> 
> This is pure BT receiver/USB DAC, that is only using audio part of M0. So no transmitting, no digital out, etc.


----------



## Nolbert0

OscarPaz said:


> They already replied to this question a few posts ago



My bad


----------



## BigZ12

OscarPaz said:


> They already replied to this question a few posts ago (see quote below). I was also interested in having this feature implemented in a very small form factor (to be coupled to Mojo, HA-2, etc.). Seems like M0 is the only option out there...
> 
> But what if you don’t need all the features in a DAP. Do you guys know of any other device which does exactly that?


http://www.avantree.com/pre-order-p...ooth-usb-audio-adapter-avantree-dg60-blk.html
The only alternative I've found... but I'd miss LDAC...


----------



## OscarPaz

BigZ12 said:


> http://www.avantree.com/pre-order-p...ooth-usb-audio-adapter-avantree-dg60-blk.html
> The only alternative I've found... but I'd miss LDAC...


That’s for a PC. I doubt it will work with any portable DAC/amp...


----------



## Nolbert0

OscarPaz said:


> But what if you don’t need all the features in a DAP. Do you guys know of any other device which does exactly that?



Not sure but I'm eyeing the Fiio M5 for exactly that. It's basically the M0 with a mic for calls and should be priced under $100 USD. It's still a DAP but arguably has more/same features of M0 and the UP2 combined but since it's not out yet, only time will tell. M0/UP2 seems to have a slightly higher headphone output as M5/BTR3 (I assume they share the same DAC/Amp, respectively). No idea if the M5 will have the BT to USB feature but the striking similarities between these 2 pairs of products does raise speculation.These are all such similar products that it really just comes down to what the firmware will allow the end user to do. Ideally, I'd like the next iteration of the M0 to have a mic as I'd prefer Shanling over Fiio any  day of the week but according to Shanling, it's not part of the design philosophy for the M0.

This might be (actually it properly is) off topic but I think the endgame for bluetooth audio codecs (for me, at least) would be streaming FLAC in redbook. So if there was AAC and FLAC native stream on BT, there should be no need for data loss from re-encoding into proprietary codecs, right? Who would need anything more?... Without getting into the Hi-Res argument, of course. It looks as though bandwidth is no longer the bottle-neck for this to happen but I know almost next to nothing about anything technical regarding bluetooth.


----------



## OscarPaz

My question was probably off topic, given that this is the thread of a specific Shanling device.

Lossless wireless audio on-the-go is probably the goal of Shanling, FiiO and many others. LDAC is already pretty damn close to red book. We have no headphone jacks in mobile phones anymore. I bet these companies will get to that level of wireless audio quality and range sooner than later.

Cheers.


----------



## BigZ12

OscarPaz said:


> That’s for a PC. I doubt it will work with any portable DAC/amp...


I'm in the hunt for a PC USB device that works as a soundcard and send audio through BT5.0 with LDAC/AptX HD. 
Do you know of any?


----------



## Nolbert0

BigZ12 said:


> I'm in the hunt for a PC USB device that works as a soundcard and send audio through BT5.0 with LDAC/AptX HD.
> Do you know of any?



M0 does ldac but not aptx hd. usb to bt and vice versa. Doesn't have adc of any description, tho

Let's keep this about UP2. I too am guilty of the derailment, i know


----------



## OscarPaz (May 12, 2019)

BigZ12 said:


> I'm in the hunt for a PC USB device that works as a soundcard and send audio through BT5.0 with LDAC/AptX HD.
> Do you know of any?



The Avantree you referred to seems to work that way, although lacking LDAC.

If your PC has optical out you could also search for “adapters” like this one:
https://aliexpress.com/item/32976494309.html
Again, I think you will be missing LDAC. But at least you don’t need to be dealing with drivers...


----------



## holsen

OscarPaz said:


> The Avantree you referred to seems to work that way, although lacking LDAC.
> 
> If your PC has optical out you could also search for “adapters” like this one:
> https://aliexpress.com/item/32976494309.html
> Again, I think you will be missing LDAC. But at least you don’t need to be dealing with drivers...


The Avantree also seems to be just a transmitter with No DAC. Just BT 5.0 and codecs


----------



## OscarPaz

Nolbert0 said:


> Let's keep this about UP2. I too am guilty of the derailment, i know


Yeah, let’s keep this one focused on the UP2. Apologies to the thread starter for the off topic.


----------



## MikhailTessier

Is there any updates on the release of the UP2?? Just got the earstudio ES100 which opened my eyes to a beautiful world of quality wireless with IEMS. Now i am looking for something might be a little nicer and using a better dac ship. Not saying the ear studio isn't amazing, that app is worth a large portion of the cost alone.


----------



## ClieOS

MikhailTessier said:


> Is there any updates on the release of the UP2?? Just got the earstudio ES100 which opened my eyes to a beautiful world of quality wireless with IEMS. Now i am looking for something might be a little nicer and using a better dac ship. Not saying the ear studio isn't amazing, that app is worth a large portion of the cost alone.



Pre-order for UP2 has just started in China last weekend. However, FiiO also just announced BTR5 with 3.5mm single-ended and 2.5mm balanced output yesterday. This is gonna be a tight race.


----------



## MikhailTessier

****!!!! I am a fan of fiio in general so that will prob be the one i get. Especially if it has balanced.


----------



## MikhailTessier

ClieOS said:


> Pre-order for UP2 has just started in China last weekend. However, FiiO also just announced BTR5 with 3.5mm single-ended and 2.5mm balanced output yesterday. This is gonna be a tight race.



Where did you see that announcement? Having issues finding any info on it.


----------



## ClieOS

MikhailTessier said:


> Where did you see that announcement? Having issues finding any info on it.



A teaser announcement was posted on erji.net by FiiO. So far besides knowing that it has (1) both single-ended and balanced output, (2) plenty of output power (>100mW on balanced) plus (3) dual DAC setup, there isn't anything else we know of. Not even how it looks, what price or when it will be released.


----------



## MikhailTessier

ClieOS said:


> A teaser announcement was posted on erji.net by FiiO. So far besides knowing that it has (1) both single-ended and balanced output, (2) plenty of output power (>100mW on balanced) plus (3) dual DAC setup, there isn't anything else we know of. Not even how it looks, what price or when it will be released.



I was able to find that teaser video on a Asian site. Hmmm i wonder if it will be a more modern dac like the AK4490 or AK4493. I plan on buying the FiiO Q5s when they release it and their new FH7. Might have to see what this new BTR5 is about when they finally release it.


----------



## zilonitis

ClieOS said:


> Pre-order for UP2 has just started in China last weekend.



Can't find anything. What about price?


----------



## Nolbert0

Fiio BTR5 is not the M5? So they're releasing 2 new bt receivers simultaneously?


----------



## MikhailTessier

Nolbert0 said:


> Fiio BTR5 is not the M5? So they're releasing 2 new bt receivers simultaneously?



The M5 is a mini dap where the BTR5 is more simple without the display.


----------



## ClieOS (May 13, 2019)

zilonitis said:


> Can't find anything. What about price?



Only on JD.com for now and won't make it to Taobao till later this month. Pre-order price is about US$60 and it probably will go up slightly when it is released internationally. Judging from the price, ShanLing is targeting the same market as BTR3.



Nolbert0 said:


> Fiio BTR5 is not the M5? So they're releasing 2 new bt receivers simultaneously?



FiiO "M" designation is for their digital audio player, even if it can support BT receiving. On the other hand, "BTR" designation is for pure BT adapter - so no, they are not releasing two BT receiver at the same time, but a DAP with BT capability and a pure BT receiver.


----------



## holsen

hello @Shanling we are despeartely awaiting and update ... any update ....  can you give some indication as to release date, a few specs and approx price   I for one have been holding off on making a purchase of anything as I wait for more on The UP2 .... if there are further or lengthy delays I'm just going have to go head and purchase something else and suspect I'm not the only one in the "We're waiting for you" Camp.   Please give us some idea as to when we can expect the possibility to order.  thanks


----------



## Shanling

Hello everybody, just returned from European shows, all information on UP2 will be posted this week.

It's correct, UP2 was released in China in small run. We are now collecting all the feedback, not sure on international release date yet. 

International price will be 79 USD/Euro.

Also, please keep discussion about new Fiio units in Fiio thread, thank you.


----------



## MikhailTessier

Shanling said:


> Hello everybody, just returned from European shows, all information on UP2 will be posted this week.
> 
> It's correct, UP2 was released in China in small run. We are now collecting all the feedback, not sure on international release date yet.
> 
> ...




I found some info on a Chinese website that i wanted to confirm. The UP2 will not have 2.5mm balanced??? Also it only goes up to 24bit 96khz correct???


----------



## holsen

MikhailTessier said:


> I found some info on a Chinese website that i wanted to confirm. The UP2 will not have 2.5mm balanced??? Also it only goes up to 24bit 96khz correct???


Can you share the link to Chinese site you found?


----------



## Shanling

MikhailTessier said:


> I found some info on a Chinese website that i wanted to confirm. The UP2 will not have 2.5mm balanced??? Also it only goes up to 24bit 96khz correct???



Yes, it is single ended only. Using same ES9218p DAC/AMP as M0.

24/96 is current limit of BT codecs used.


----------



## holsen

Thanks for the update.  Can you share the weight of the unit in grams?  Integrated clip?


----------



## MikhailTessier

Dang that is a real bummer, i guess i will be waiting for the Fiio BTR5 that they announced in china. Should be a upgrade to my EarStudio ES100.


----------



## holsen

@Shanling I hope you'll consider making a short mmcx cable to go with the UP2.   I keep thinking about so I thought I should post.   I've been thinking about getting the Shure RMCE-BT2 cable  to use with my SE846 and ER4 but the logical question is why, when the UP2 will give me the same Codecs plus a DAC;  the only challenge is that iem cables are too long when going to mobile BT and the few short ones available are hard to find......  You should produce one..... I wouldn't be the only one to buy it, I'm sure.


----------



## ClieOS

holsen said:


> @Shanling I hope you'll consider making a short mmcx cable to go with the UP2.   I keep thinking about so I thought I should post.   I've been thinking about getting the Shure RMCE-BT2 cable  to use with my SE846 and ER4 but the logical question is why, when the UP2 will give me the same Codecs plus a DAC;  the only challenge is that iem cables are too long when going to mobile BT and the few short ones available are hard to find......  You should produce one..... I wouldn't be the only one to buy it, I'm sure.



You can already get short MMCX cable from quite a few places.


----------



## Shanling (May 24, 2019)

Introducing Shanling UP2

Sound quality of M0 in smaller and cheaper package, with wider support of Bluetooth codecs.

-          Bluetooth 5.0 Qualcomm CSR8675 chip

-          Supports LDAC, HWA LHDC, apt-X HD, apt-X Low Latency, apt-X, AAC and SBC codecs

-          Powerful ESS ES9218P SABRE DAC/AMP, offering same sound quality as Shanling M0

-          Classic Shanling construction, aluminium frame with glass panels on front and back

-          Thin and sleek design for your pocket, comes with additional case with clip

-          Multifunctional wheel for total control over playback and calls

-          Build-in microphone for phone calls and voice assistants

-          Can be connected to computer to serve as USB DAC

-          Up to 11 hours of battery life, 200 hours standby

-          Precise volume control with 64 steps

-          Weight 26g

MSRP 79 USD // 79 EURO

Expected international release - second half of July.


----------



## paddler57

Wonder how it will compare with the Amplify on IGG that uses the AK4376 DAC. Think Fiio uses it in their similar amp. 
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/amplify-the-ultimate-wireless-headphone-amplifier/x/10074859#/


----------



## holsen

The Auris is not 2 way BT; where the UP2 can transmit, receive and usb DAC, The Auris is Receiver Only, uses a lesser chip, is micro USB and has no USB DAC functionality.


----------



## 450408

been waiting for this for a while...

this little beast will stay connected to my laptop until death do them apart...


----------



## ClieOS (May 24, 2019)

holsen said:


> The Auris is not 2 way BT; where the UP2 can transmit, receive and usb DAC, The Auris is Receiver Only, uses a lesser chip, is micro USB and has no USB DAC functionality.



Transmit? Don't recall that from any of the official spec. If you are referring to making / receiving call, both should be able to do that.


----------



## holsen

I Might be incorrect but the UP2 is basically an M0 without screen or storage.  It's not a DAP.  @Shanling is the the UP2 a 2 way BT device?   But at least as it pertains to the The Auris, the UP2 has USB DAC functionality where the Auris does not.   I almost bought one but I'm going to sit it out and wait for the UP2


----------



## Shanling

holsen said:


> I Might be incorrect but the UP2 is basically an M0 without screen or storage.  It's not a DAP.  @Shanling is the the UP2 a 2 way BT device?   But at least as it pertains to the The Auris, the UP2 has USB DAC functionality where the Auris does not.   I almost bought one but I'm going to sit it out and wait for the UP2



M0 and UP2 only share ES9218p audio chip, otherwise they are very different device inside.

UP2 is only BT receiver and USB DAC. It doesn't have BT transmitting function.


----------



## froes

Shanling said:


> M0 and UP2 only share ES9218p audio chip, otherwise they are very different device inside.
> UP2 is only BT receiver and USB DAC. It doesn't have BT transmitting function.



So it died for me. I'm looking for a USB DAC that can transmit BT. Do you have or plan such a device. The M0 is said to do this with LDAC???


----------



## Shotgun.Preacher (May 27, 2019)

Shanling said:


> Introducing Shanling UP2
> 
> Sound quality of M0 in smaller and cheaper package, with wider support of Bluetooth codecs.
> 
> ...



Hi,
1) Can you also provide the dimensions (without the clip) for UP2?
2) Will the sound signature be similar to M0?
3) Will the volume control be separate from iPhone's volume level? Hope not


----------



## Nolbert0

@Shanling thanks for the update. It all looks fairly as expected. One thing I was a little disappointed with was the clip. I have the M0 with what looks to be the same clip. Couldn't you make a sprung clip? They are WAY better. Especially as someone who predominantly wears a t-shirt, those clips are considerably more difficult to attach compared to a sprung clip around the collar. Don't get me wrong, it's still very usable and I haven;t broken it.

This is just feedback/observation. 

p.s. does anybody know where one can find a low profile sprung clip for such purposes? If I could find that, I'll just double sided tape that sucker to the back and Shanling wouldn't need to bother.


----------



## Nolbert0

Shotgun.Preacher said:


> 3) Will the volume control be separate from iPhone's volume level? Hope not



I for one hope so. The way they have it for M0 with iPhone is perfect for me. Phone-side volume is either on/off (silent at 0, full volume from 1 to MAX) and the M0 controls the volume in 100 (I think?) steps. Far superior to the iPhone's 10 or 12 steps., don't you think? Or did I misunderstand your meaning?


----------



## Shotgun.Preacher

Nolbert0 said:


> I for one hope so. The way they have it for M0 with iPhone is perfect for me. Phone-side volume is either on/off (silent at 0, full volume from 1 to MAX) and the M0 controls the volume in 100 (I think?) steps. Far superior to the iPhone's 10 or 12 steps., don't you think? Or did I misunderstand your meaning?


That’s exactly what I meant  I just think that having two separate volume bars is cumbersome. That’s one of advantages of Colorfly BT-C1 over FiiO BTR3. I have both


----------



## Shanling

froes said:


> So it died for me. I'm looking for a USB DAC that can transmit BT. Do you have or plan such a device. The M0 is said to do this with LDAC???



Our current players M0, M2X and M5s can serve as USB Bluetooth transmitter, including LDAC.
No plans for dedicated USB Bluetooth transmitter. 



Shotgun.Preacher said:


> Hi,
> 1) Can you also provide the dimensions (without the clip) for UP2?
> 2) Will the sound signature be similar to M0?
> 3) Will the volume control be separate from iPhone's volume level? Hope not



1) 55*27*12 mm
2) They are using same hardware and overall we are trying to make them sound as close as possible, but of course slight differences can be heard due to different digital path of signal.
3) UP2 and iPhone have independent volume control, you can change it on both devices. 



Nolbert0 said:


> @Shanling thanks for the update. It all looks fairly as expected. One thing I was a little disappointed with was the clip. I have the M0 with what looks to be the same clip. Couldn't you make a sprung clip? They are WAY better. Especially as someone who predominantly wears a t-shirt, those clips are considerably more difficult to attach compared to a sprung clip around the collar. Don't get me wrong, it's still very usable and I haven;t broken it.
> 
> This is just feedback/observation.
> 
> p.s. does anybody know where one can find a low profile sprung clip for such purposes? If I could find that, I'll just double sided tape that sucker to the back and Shanling wouldn't need to bother.



We were looking into spring clips when creating case for M0, unfortunately we were not able to find any local manufacturer with reasonable quality.


----------



## holsen

froes said:


> So it died for me. I'm looking for a USB DAC that can transmit BT. Do you have or plan such a device. The M0 is said to do this with LDAC???


Yes M0 with latest firmware can transmit LDAC


----------



## Nolbert0

Shanling said:


> We were looking into spring clips when creating case for M0, unfortunately we were not able to find any local manufacturer with reasonable quality.



I'm sure u already looked. But i had to ask.


----------



## ClieOS

UP2 just officially on sale in China. Already placed an order.


----------



## holsen

Do tell.  Where did you place the order?  Please?


----------



## ClieOS

holsen said:


> Do tell.  Where did you place the order?  Please?



Taobao, Shanling official store.


----------



## sensenonno

hi Shanling , looking at the spec sheet, M0 seems to have more output power than UP2, correct?


----------



## Shanling

sensenonno said:


> hi Shanling , looking at the spec sheet, M0 seems to have more output power than UP2, correct?



Correct. Due to differences in design of UP2 compared to M0, gain was lowered to improve/lower any background noise.


----------



## LuSP (Jun 17, 2019)

*Clip:* Doesn't inspire confidence, seems that after some time it will burst. While holding up well.
*Wheel:* turns very smooth and easily pressed. Most likely there will be random clicks.
*Sound:* ...not bad (I try the bluetooth receiver for the first time)

*Bug:* In USB-DAC mode, when the track is changed, the volume automatically returns to a certain (relatively low) level. When the wheel starts spinning, the volume is also reset to the same level.

*UPD: *The bug has been fixed by firmware updating. Now everything works well.


----------



## ClieOS

Just got mine as well.


----------



## C_Lindbergh (Jun 20, 2019)

No EQ or Ambient mode like the ES 100?

Is there also an app for further settings?

Can it drive demanding headphones as well?

USB C?

I'm very interested in this device because of the build and the scroll wheel.

One major disappointment is that the clip is on a case and not integrated in the amazing build, feels like such a waste... The clip on the BTR 3 is great and its not in a case.


----------



## ClieOS

C_Lindbergh said:


> No EQ or Ambient mode like the ES 100? *No*
> 
> Is there also an app for further settings? *No*
> 
> ...


----------



## Shanling

C_Lindbergh said:


> No EQ or Ambient mode like the ES 100?
> 
> Is there also an app for further settings?
> 
> ...



App in the works.

Regarding the clip, it started with idea to give users possibility to have thinner device, that fits better into pocket. Since not all users are using these products clipped to their t-shirt or backpack strap.


----------



## darmanastartes (Jun 22, 2019)

Shanling said:


> App in the works.
> 
> Regarding the clip, it started with idea to give users possibility to have thinner device, that fits better into pocket. Since not all users are using these products clipped to their t-shirt or backpack strap.


Will the app have parametric EQ like the Radsone ES100?
I don't care about having a balanced output, but I do care about USB-C, which the UP2 has.
Parametric EQ in the app would make the UP2 a must-buy for me.


----------



## Shanling

For early owners of UP2, here is latest firmware, including Update guide in English.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nBc6m9ODgz6b64COrrdaq0ZxgjSuzC9E

Bad news for Mac users, I was told Qualcomm software needed for updating firmware is only available on windows 




darmanastartes said:


> Will the app have parametric EQ like the Radsone ES100?
> I don't care about having a balanced output, but I do care about USB-C, which the UP2 has.
> Parametric EQ in the app would make the UP2 a must-buy for me.



I know EQ was planned for the app, not sure what's current state.


----------



## MarkF786

Is the UP2 available in the USA yet?


----------



## Shanling

Shanling UP2 now starts shipping to first distributors!

First countries to receive them are Singapore and UK.

Full specification now posted on our website: http://en.shanling.com/product/239


----------



## zilonitis

Shanling said:


> Shanling UP2 now starts shipping to first distributors!
> 
> First countries to receive them are Singapore and UK.
> 
> Full specification now posted on our website: http://en.shanling.com/product/239



And what about worldwide sales? On Aliexpress for example.


----------



## Ocelitgol

Shanling said:


> Shanling UP2 now starts shipping to first distributors!
> 
> First countries to receive them are Singapore and UK.
> 
> Full specification now posted on our website: http://en.shanling.com/product/239


Amazon US?


----------



## OscarPaz

Shanling said:


> Full specification now posted on our website: http://en.shanling.com/product/239


Page is rendered very poorly in responsive mode (mobile devices).


----------



## Shanling

zilonitis said:


> And what about worldwide sales? On Aliexpress for example.



UP2 is now main focus of factory, making new runs every day and slowly going to international distributors. Sales on Aliexpress should be open soon.



stormers said:


> Amazon US?



So far no order for UP2 from our USA dealer Musicteck.



OscarPaz said:


> Page is rendered very poorly in responsive mode (mobile devices).



I see this morning some products listings were completely wrong, now fixed (but still very far from ideal).


----------



## Nolbert0

Shanling said:


> First countries to receive them are Singapore and UK



Where in the UK?


----------



## Shanling

Nolbert0 said:


> Where in the UK?



Hifiheadphones should be the first store to get them in stock.


----------



## Nolbert0

Shanling said:


> Hifiheadphones should be the first store to get them in stock



Cool. I'll wait to see what they go for. 

I know the ship's already sailed WAY past but I still wish u just put a mic on the M0. It would've saved me looking for a 2nd device with A LOT of overlapping features (and internal hardware, apparently). Very annoying.

Random venting monologue over. Carry on folks!


----------



## Razp

@Shanling Any other EU Vendors? Like Amazon ? Or Spanish Zococity ?


----------



## kordal

I'm looking forward UP2 in Poland. I liked M0, so I think that UP2 will be really good BT DAC  
@Shanling what about accessories for UP2? Any cases or protectors for glass panels?


----------



## Shanling

Razp said:


> @Shanling Any other EU Vendors? Like Amazon ? Or Spanish Zococity ?



Other distributors should be getting them slowly through July. We are facing quite high demand.



kordal said:


> I'm looking forward UP2 in Poland. I liked M0, so I think that UP2 will be really good BT DAC
> @Shanling what about accessories for UP2? Any cases or protectors for glass panels?



It comes with the clip case in packing, currently we have no plans for cases or glass protectors.


----------



## laurifa

Sorry for my bad english, but will UP2 support two-way communication to headphones? I mean, can I use headphones microphone with UP2? I'm looking solution to connect Sony WH-1000XM3 to desktop and using it as an headset. I know that UP2 has a microphone, but still looking solution to use headphones internal mic.


----------



## kordal

laurifa said:


> Sorry for my bad english, but will UP2 support two-way communication to headphones? I mean, can I use headphones microphone with UP2? I'm looking solution to connect Sony WH-1000XM3 to desktop and using it as an headset. I know that UP2 has a microphone, but still looking solution to use headphones internal mic.


UP2 have internal microphone, so not using microphone from headphones.


----------



## tiamor988

Anyone looking for Shanling UP2 in Aliexpress, there are already available right now.


----------



## kordal

tiamor988 said:


> Anyone looking for Shanling UP2 in Aliexpress, there are already available right now.


Do you have any link?


----------



## tiamor988

kordal said:


> Do you have any link?


Here https://www.aliexpress.com/af/shanl...&catId=0&isViewCP=y&jump=afs&switch_new_app=y


----------



## kordal

tiamor988 said:


> Here https://www.aliexpress.com/af/shanl...&catId=0&isViewCP=y&jump=afs&switch_new_app=y


But this is only searching on AliExpress...
You see UP2 on list? Well, I do not think ...


----------



## tiamor988

kordal said:


> But this is only searching on AliExpress...
> You see UP2 on list? Well, I do not think ...


There are 3 listing on mine. I thought everybody search would be the same. Sorry. 

Maybe the store doesn't ship to your country. I'm not sure. Here you go.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_5,searchweb201603_60


----------



## kordal (Jul 6, 2019)

tiamor988 said:


> There are 3 listing on mine. I thought everybody search would be the same. Sorry.
> 
> Maybe the store doesn't ship to your country. I'm not sure. Here you go.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33051653436.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.42964f1e4OSRVQ&algo_pvid=6e792112-b695-4089-9118-33618f6fd27e&algo_expid=6e792112-b695-4089-9118-33618f6fd27e-0&btsid=ad3df0be-5b79-4a6f-842e-ec797b8a09f9&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5,searchweb201603_60


Ok, now I see. AliExpress app is stupid...


----------



## tiamor988

kordal said:


> Ok, now I see. AliExpress app is stupid...


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_5,searchweb201603_60

Here another one from different store.


----------



## Galeonero

Hello people, I'm looking for something that improves the sound quality on my smartphone and notebook, how is this UP2 going? How is the bluetooth connection using LDAC? I have a Xiaomi Redmi Note 7 Global, I ask this because with my previous phone (Google Pixel 2) I had used headphones with BT 4.2 and Aptx the connection was incredibly bad.


----------



## Razp

Shanling said:


> Other distributors should be getting them slowly through July. We are facing quite high demand.



headphoniaks.com told they didn't know if they would be having any till the end of summer. And they are your official distributor . Thats some high demand.


----------



## Shanling

laurifa said:


> Sorry for my bad english, but will UP2 support two-way communication to headphones? I mean, can I use headphones microphone with UP2? I'm looking solution to connect Sony WH-1000XM3 to desktop and using it as an headset. I know that UP2 has a microphone, but still looking solution to use headphones internal mic.



WH-1000xm3 are bluetooth headphones, correct? Not sure how you want to use them with UP2, since it is not Bluetooth transmitter?

To use device as USB Bluetooth transmitter, you would need to look at Shanling M0. And it doesn't support microphone input.


----------



## Razp

@Shanling Half the month has passed and still none of the EU official resellers got it. I guess I won't be able to get the device before autumn.


----------



## holsen

A few eBay Sellers have popped up and there a few on Aliexpress as well.   I Just ordered one from Hong Kong....


----------



## Galeonero

holsen said:


> A few eBay Sellers have popped up and there a few on Aliexpress as well.   I Just ordered one from Hong Kong....


I also ordered it by aliexpress, so between 1 and 2 months it arrives.


----------



## Mlaihk

I am dying to see a UP2/BTR3/ES100 shoot out!


----------



## holsen

Mlaihk said:


> I am dying to see a UP2/BTR3/ES100 shoot out!


This is the closest thing I've found so far.  
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...n-es100-btr3-w5-up2-and-tempotec-blue.906655/


----------



## holsen

Hello @Shanling I'm so happy that this BT DAC has finally been released.  I will replace a BTR3 withUP2!  But I have a question:   What battery life should I expect in LDAC and What Battery Life SHould I expect with aptX HD?   The quoted time of 11 hourss is with SBC which I'll never use and BTR3 never gave me more that 6 hours (quoted 12) in LDAC.  So I just would like to know what is reasonable to expect with LDAC and UP2.   Thank you.


----------



## crabdog (Jul 17, 2019)

My UP2 came in yesterday. Early impressions are favourable. It's tiny but feels really nicely built (similar to BTR3). It sounds great but I haven't been able to spend much time listening yet so sound impressions will come later.


----------



## Mlaihk

I have one UP2 on order, too!  Is there an accompanying app like the Fiio?


----------



## Shanling

Razp said:


> @Shanling Half the month has passed and still none of the EU official resellers got it. I guess I won't be able to get the device before autumn.



Shipment to UK was send like two weeks ago, not sure where is delay. I know some other EU countries should be getting it before end of July.



holsen said:


> Hello @Shanling I'm so happy that this BT DAC has finally been released.  I will replace a BTR3 withUP2!  But I have a question:   What battery life should I expect in LDAC and What Battery Life SHould I expect with aptX HD?   The quoted time of 11 hourss is with SBC which I'll never use and BTR3 never gave me more that 6 hours (quoted 12) in LDAC.  So I just would like to know what is reasonable to expect with LDAC and UP2.   Thank you.



Will test it today and let you know.



Mlaihk said:


> I have one UP2 on order, too!  Is there an accompanying app like the Fiio?



Such app is in works.


----------



## Shanling

holsen said:


> Hello @Shanling I'm so happy that this BT DAC has finally been released.  I will replace a BTR3 withUP2!  But I have a question:   What battery life should I expect in LDAC and What Battery Life SHould I expect with aptX HD?   The quoted time of 11 hourss is with SBC which I'll never use and BTR3 never gave me more that 6 hours (quoted 12) in LDAC.  So I just would like to know what is reasonable to expect with LDAC and UP2.   Thank you.



Tested it today, connected over LDAC, highest quality with Shanling M5s, playing into DD IEMs, result was around 8 hours.


----------



## kordal

crabdog said:


> My UP2 came in yesterday. Early impressions are favourable. It's tiny but feels really nicely built (similar to BTR3). It sounds great but I haven't been able to spend much time listening yet so sound impressions will come later.


I'm looking forward your impressions! I ordered my UP2 today


----------



## holsen

Shanling said:


> Tested it today, connected over LDAC, highest quality with Shanling M5s, playing into DD IEMs, result was around 8 hours.


Thank you.  That's great.  The UP2 is the new king.  The sound will be incredibe and early reports are confirming that.  But that battery life beats the rest too.  The BTR 3 consistently got about 6.5 hours in LDAC and the Shure RMCE BT2 only got 7 hours in aptx HD.  I really appreciate the honest feedback and can't wait to get mine.


----------



## crabdog

The UP2 makes the TFZ No.3 really sing. Great synergy!


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Shanling said:


> Such app is in works.



Any ETA on the app?


----------



## Nolbert0

Hal Rockwell said:


> Any ETA on the app?


You've opened up THAT can of worms,eh? (joking)

M0 owners have been hounding for it since the M0 was released over a year ago. Its become a bit of faux pas now


----------



## tiamor988

If anyone looking for UP2 in Aliexpress but couldn't found it, search Shanling amplifier.


----------



## kordal (Jul 19, 2019)

For example, UP2 is available in AK Audio Store and BrightAudio Store


----------



## holsen

I bought one on Ali and used search term Xiaomi Shanling UP2. That worked too


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Nolbert0 said:


> You've opened up THAT can of worms,eh? (joking)
> 
> M0 owners have been hounding for it since the M0 was released over a year ago. Its become a bit of faux pas now



BTR3 story all over again. Shanling will probably release the app when they announce UP3.


----------



## scook94

@Shanling  Without an App how can I tell what firmware version my UP2 is running (mine is due for delivery today)? From another thread I understand the latest is 1.3, right?


----------



## scook94 (Jul 20, 2019)

The post has arrived! Updated to 1.3, previous f/w was dated 2018-02-12 so I'm guessing that's pretty old! Connects HWA at 96/24 - 900KB/s without issue (unlike my BTR3), LDAC is fine at 96/24 - 660kbps (get some drop-out at 990kbps).

Overall I'm very happy and can consign the BTR3 to the back of a drawer!


----------



## kordal

scook94 said:


> The post has arrived! Updated to 1.3, previous f/w was dated 2018-02-12 so I'm guessing that's pretty old! Connects HWA at 96/24 - 900KB/s without issue (unlike my BTR3), LDAC is fine at 96/24 - 660kbps (get some drop-out at 990kbps).
> 
> Overall I'm very happy and can consign the BTR3 to the back of a drawer!


UP2 is much better than BTR3? Can you tell me some impressions?


----------



## scook94

kordal said:


> UP2 is much better than BTR3? Can you tell me some impressions?



UP2 works as advertised, the BTR3 didn't for me. HWA broke when FiiO updated the f/w recently.


----------



## kordal

scook94 said:


> UP2 works as advertised, the BTR3 didn't for me. HWA broke when FiiO updated the f/w recently.


What about sound?


----------



## scook94

kordal said:


> What about sound?



To be fair I've only had the UP2 for a matter of hours, and I haven't listened to music via BTR3 for nearly 2 weeks. But from memory the UP2 sounds cleaner and maybe more detailed. I had no real issue with the way BTR3 sounded, it just didn't work as it should have with my phone.


----------



## crabdog

scook94 said:


> To be fair I've only had the UP2 for a matter of hours, and I haven't listened to music via BTR3 for nearly 2 weeks. But from memory the UP2 sounds cleaner and maybe more detailed. I had no real issue with the way BTR3 sounded, it just didn't work as it should have with my phone.


The clip on my BTR3 broke for no apparent reason and it hasn't seen that much use. The clip on my ES100 broke, although that had seen a lot more use.

I'm trying to say that I'm pleased with Shanling's decision to use a clip case instead of an attached one!


----------



## Nolbert0

crabdog said:


> The clip on my BTR3 broke for no apparent reason and it hasn't seen that much use. The clip on my ES100 broke, although that had seen a lot more use.
> 
> I'm trying to say that I'm pleased with Shanling's decision to use a clip case instead of an attached one!


U make an intersting point. Didn't consider that


----------



## holsen

Check out my clipless mod.... it will work on the BTR3 with broken clip too  Completely flat and super strong magnetic hold::  https://www.ebay.com/itm/46x13mm-St...206799?hash=item468f14a9cf:g:7LQAAOSwrCZbE6JY


----------



## Shanling

scook94 said:


> @Shanling  Without an App how can I tell what firmware version my UP2 is running (mine is due for delivery today)? From another thread I understand the latest is 1.3, right?



Unfortunately no way how to test it. International versions should be all with latest 1.3, for units purchased on Aliexpress, we recommend to update to latest firmware once you receive it.



crabdog said:


> The clip on my BTR3 broke for no apparent reason and it hasn't seen that much use. The clip on my ES100 broke, although that had seen a lot more use.
> 
> I'm trying to say that I'm pleased with Shanling's decision to use a clip case instead of an attached one!



Cases shall be available separately little bit later. Most likely we will do it same way as our spare parts, in cooperation with one of our Chinese dealers.



holsen said:


> Check out my clipless mod.... it will work on the BTR3 with broken clip too  Completely flat and super strong magnetic hold::



Oh, that's cute idea, might do that for my UP2.


----------



## zilonitis

Got my UP2 yesterday. Is it possible to get 96k sampling rate in USB DAC mode? Mine shows only 48k.


----------



## Shanling

zilonitis said:


> Got my UP2 yesterday. Is it possible to get 96k sampling rate in USB DAC mode? Mine shows only 48k.



USB input is limited to 16/48


----------



## crabdog

I had the UP2 with me all day today and it has been awesome streaming Spotify from my phone.


----------



## tiamor988

Shanling said:


> USB input is limited to 16/48


Any reason why it's only limited on that?


----------



## kordal

crabdog said:


> I had the UP2 with me all day today and it has been awesome streaming Spotify from my phone.


You can write any short impressions about sound?


----------



## crabdog

kordal said:


> You can write any short impressions about sound?


It sounds similar to the M0, which is hardly surprising since the DAC and amp section is taken from that. Signal strength seems good too. I didn't have a single hiccup or dropout all day with the phone in my pants pocket and up2 clipped to my collar or shirt pocket.


----------



## holsen

My UP2 arrived this morning and I love it!   I've been streaming with it for hours and I can confirm it has plenty of juice to drive the Tin P1 (planar iem) and the two sound gorgeous together.  I've also used to drive my Xentos and at the moment I've got it connected to my Tin T3s and they also sound amazing (with Comply T400).  I've been streaming with both LDAC and  HWA (LHDC) and have no drop outs, even left the phone downstairs in my office and went up a flight of stairs to the bedroom - it transmitted through walls and windows, no problem.   Can also say that it's much better, open and cleaner than the BTR3.   @Shanling you made a winner here!    I made a mod in place of a clip using a magnetic name badge holder.   It's strong, light, and flat!


----------



## holsen

One question though.   I've been trying to use it as a USB DAC and my PC isn't recognizing the the Device.   It sees my M5s and other USB Dacs, but when I plug the UP2 into my PC USB port nothing happens.  What am I missing?


----------



## holsen

holsen said:


> My UP2 arrived this morning and I love it!   I've been streaming with it for hours and I can confirm it has plenty of juice to drive the Tin P1 (planar iem) and the two sound gorgeous together.  I've also used to drive my Xentos and at the moment I've got it connected to my Tin T3s and they also sound amazing (with Comply T400).  I've been streaming with both LDAC and  HWA (LHDC) and have no drop outs, even left the phone downstairs in my office and went up a flight of stairs to the bedroom - it transmitted through walls and windows, no problem.   Can also say that it's much better, open and cleaner than the BTR3.   @Shanling you made a winner here!    I made a mod in place of a clip using a magnetic name badge holder.   It's strong, light, and flat!


https://1drv.ms/u/s!AjIKhz3Jd9hop_ocSulZFi78djS2qw


----------



## holsen

OK lets try again.  Trying to attach photos of my clip mod:  https://cloud.howardolsen.com/SojpXX https://cloud.howardolsen.com/EtzV6b


----------



## kordal

holsen said:


> OK lets try again.  Trying to attach photos of my clip mod:  https://cloud.howardolsen.com/SojpXX https://cloud.howardolsen.com/EtzV6b


You can send more photos UP2? I'm waiting for mine...


----------



## Shotgun.Preacher

holsen said:


> My UP2 arrived this morning and I love it!   I've been streaming with it for hours and I can confirm it has plenty of juice to drive the Tin P1 (planar iem) and the two sound gorgeous together.  I've also used to drive my Xentos and at the moment I've got it connected to my Tin T3s and they also sound amazing (with Comply T400).  I've been streaming with both LDAC and  HWA (LHDC) and have no drop outs, even left the phone downstairs in my office and went up a flight of stairs to the bedroom - it transmitted through walls and windows, no problem.   Can also say that it's much better, open and cleaner than the BTR3.   @Shanling you made a winner here!    I made a mod in place of a clip using a magnetic name badge holder.   It's strong, light, and flat!


Thanks bunches for confirming compatibility with planar earphones!


----------



## crabdog

holsen said:


> One question though.   I've been trying to use it as a USB DAC and my PC isn't recognizing the the Device.   It sees my M5s and other USB Dacs, but when I plug the UP2 into my PC USB port nothing happens.  What am I missing?


For me, nothing happens when I plug in the UP2 until I turn the power on. Then Windows detects it but it thinks it's the ES100  IIRC the same thing happens with the BTR3.


----------



## holsen

crabdog said:


> For me, nothing happens when I plug in the UP2 until I turn the power on. Then Windows detects it but it thinks it's the ES100  IIRC the same thing happens with the BTR3.


I finally figured it out.  I went into the device manager and deleted my BTR3.  Plugged the UP2 back in and the system recognized it but called it BTR3 (Shanling UP2).  So I went into properties and renamed it.  Then plugged in the BTR3 and I had 2 identifieable sound cards.
Thanks


----------



## Shanling

tiamor988 said:


> Any reason why it's only limited on that?



UP2 is using simpler USB implementation compared to our portable players, unfortunately there are some limitations due to that.


----------



## zilonitis

holsen said:


> One question though.   I've been trying to use it as a USB DAC and my PC isn't recognizing the the Device.   It sees my M5s and other USB Dacs, but when I plug the UP2 into my PC USB port nothing happens.  What am I missing?


On my Mac it is always recognized. But you have to turn it on to get working. Also, sometimes there is no sound until I go to Audio setup and change sample rate. I have not yet updated firmware, but hope it will fix this.


----------



## OscarPaz

crabdog said:


> It sounds similar to the M0, which is hardly surprising since the DAC and amp section is taken from that.


This might sound like a stupid question, but then...
what's the point about getting the UP2 and not the M0 instead?

Given that prices I would say are comparable (M0 can be found on sale in special offers from time to time or easily available as used item now), dimensions are similar, M0 is more complete, firmware should be more stable as of now (I guess), etc.

I mean, just trying to understand the real advantage if hardware-wise and sound-wise they are first cousins. (?)


----------



## scook94 (Jul 23, 2019)

OscarPaz said:


> This might sound like a stupid question, but then...
> what's the point about getting the UP2 and not the M0 instead?
> 
> Given that prices I would say are comparable (M0 can be found on sale in special offers from time to time or easily available as used item now), dimensions are similar, M0 is more complete, firmware should be more stable as of now (I guess), etc.
> ...



Well...  can I stream Tidal from the M0? Or is it just an audio player? All I need from the UP2 is to allow me to stream from my phone.

EDIT: Just checked Amazon and the M0 is almost twice the price I paid for the UP2.


----------



## crabdog

OscarPaz said:


> This might sound like a stupid question, but then...
> what's the point about getting the UP2 and not the M0 instead?
> 
> Given that prices I would say are comparable (M0 can be found on sale in special offers from time to time or easily available as used item now), dimensions are similar, M0 is more complete, firmware should be more stable as of now (I guess), etc.
> ...


First of all, it's more affordable. Admittedly the difference isn't much but for those on a tight budget, it might make all the difference. The other reason is probably that people just like to use their phone as a source; they have big screens, fast processors and are extremely familiar etc.


----------



## crabdog

scook94 said:


> Well...  can I stream Tidal from the M0? Or is it just an audio player? All I need from the UP2 is to allow me to stream from my phone.


You can stream Tidal _to_ the M0 from your phone.  I think that's the point @OscarPaz was making. Oh, I also forgot to mention that the UP2 has a built-in microphone and can be used for phone calls which the M0 cannot.


----------



## scook94

crabdog said:


> You can stream Tidal _to_ the M0 from your phone.  I think that's the point @OscarPaz was making. Oh, I also forgot to mention that the UP2 has a built-in microphone and can be used for phone calls which the M0 cannot.



Yeah, just reading up on the M0 now. Definitely not something I need (as I have Mojo/Poly as my DAP) but I can see the point in the original question.


----------



## OscarPaz

crabdog said:


> You can stream Tidal _to_ the M0 from your phone.  I think that's the point @OscarPaz was making.





scook94 said:


> Yeah, just reading up on the M0 now. Definitely not something I need (as I have Mojo/Poly as my DAP) but I can see the point in the original question.


Yes, I had the idea that the M0 is bidirectional via bluetooth. So that would cover it acting as a receiver from your phone, if so desired. 

I also have a Mojo and looked at the M0 as a candidate to act like the Poly. Especially after some firmware which enabled the M0 to become a digital transport, i.e:
_BT in -> USB digital out_
which I think it’s really cool!
Shame that I use an iPhone and limited to AAC...
(Poly does win on this one transferring lossless data using the WiFi hotspot connection).



crabdog said:


> First of all, it's more affordable. Admittedly the difference isn't much but for those on a tight budget, it might make all the difference.





crabdog said:


> Oh, I also forgot to mention that the UP2 has a built-in microphone and can be used for phone calls which the M0 cannot.


Ok, it’s cheaper (in my country I see the M0 only 10-15€ more than UP2 price on AE). And has the microphone and it’s also BT 5.0, whereas M0 is 4.1 (really don’t know if this makes such a huge difference, for some it will maybe).

And my question was precisely more about those new features you think make the UP2 superior to the M0. From that previous comment, it seemed their sound is mostly the same...


----------



## Shanling

OscarPaz said:


> This might sound like a stupid question, but then...
> what's the point about getting the UP2 and not the M0 instead?
> 
> Given that prices I would say are comparable (M0 can be found on sale in special offers from time to time or easily available as used item now), dimensions are similar, M0 is more complete, firmware should be more stable as of now (I guess), etc.



If you are person that only listens to music over streaming services, UP2 is simply better choice, as you will:

- Save 30 USD (almost 30%)
- Have access to more codecs (aptXLL can be crucial if you are big into videos, games and youtube)
- Have smaller and slimmer device (I know M0 is tiny, but UP2 is even better fitting into tight pockets)
- Have better and more stable signal (since UP2 is using more advanced Bluetooth solution)
- Have slightly better and more consistent battery life (as you are not dealing with other components and processes) 
- Have full capabilities of BT headset for calls
- Have hassle free experience, since connecting UP2 is quicker and easier than with M0. And you are not dealing with any quirks in system.


----------



## zilonitis (Jul 24, 2019)

zilonitis said:


> On my Mac it is always recognized. But you have to turn it on to get working. Also, sometimes there is no sound until I go to Audio setup and change sample rate. I have not yet updated firmware, but hope it will fix this.



Another issue with Mac — can not see battery level anywhere when connected via bluetooth.
And one more: in USB DAC volume control is enabled, but does not change anything.

Still had no chance to update firmware though.


----------



## OscarPaz

Shanling said:


> If you are person that only listens to music over streaming services, UP2 is simply better choice, as you will:
> 
> - Save 30 USD (almost 30%)
> - Have access to more codecs (aptXLL can be crucial if you are big into videos, games and youtube)
> ...


Got the points. 
Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Nolbert0

In the upcoming companion app, will EQing be possible?

Thanks


----------



## holsen

Hello @Shanling   Is there somewhere I can download the user guide?  Just need a quick reference for which color light indicaets which codec.... thanks.


----------



## Mlaihk

Any ETA on the upcoming app for UP2?  I can't ditch my BTR3 until you have a comparable app.........


----------



## Shanling

zilonitis said:


> Another issue with Mac — can not see battery level anywhere when connected via bluetooth.
> And one more: in USB DAC volume control is enabled, but does not change anything.
> 
> Still had no chance to update firmware though.



Battery indicator is build-in feature of Qualcomn chip, not sure if we can change that.

Volume wheel should work with MAC with no problem. Please be sure to install firmware update.



Nolbert0 said:


> In the upcoming companion app, will EQing be possible?



Not set yet.



holsen said:


> Hello @Shanling   Is there somewhere I can download the user guide?  Just need a quick reference for which color light indicaets which codec.... thanks.



Thanks for reminder, will ask our IT to put it on download page.

Or simply save this picture:


----------



## holsen (Jul 25, 2019)

Mlaihk said:


> Any ETA on the upcoming app for UP2?  I can't ditch my BTR3 until you have a comparable app.........


I ditched my BTR3 for the UP2 and use the FiiO app with it.  The EQ doesn't work but the UP2 doesn't need it.  It sounds incredible but as a. Music Player, the FIIO app sends library and DNLA over to the Shanling and it works great.


----------



## holsen

holsen said:


> I ditched my BTR3 for the UP2 and use the FiiO with it.  The EQ doesn't work but the UP2 doesn't need it.  It sounds incredible but as a. Music Player, the FIIO app sends library and DNLA over to the Shanling and it works great.


Either of these will do it:https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32950...d=1943amp-ep_RnpW7f8Ir15K5wOeS-g1564034547474
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32959...d=1943amp-ep_RnpW7f8Ir15K5wOeS-g1564034547474


----------



## Nolbert0

Shanling said:


> Not set yet.



I'm sorry, I have no idea what that means. Can you clarify? Is it not part of the design of the app at all, or is it planned but not integrated yet? Or do you mean that the app is not set yet. What do you mean by 'set'?

Thanks


----------



## Shanling

Nolbert0 said:


> I'm sorry, I have no idea what that means. Can you clarify? Is it not part of the design of the app at all, or is it planned but not integrated yet? Or do you mean that the app is not set yet. What do you mean by 'set'?
> 
> Thanks



Final range of features that will be in app for UP2 is not set yet.


----------



## zilonitis (Jul 26, 2019)

Shanling said:


> Battery indicator is build-in feature of Qualcomn chip, not sure if we can change that.
> 
> Volume wheel should work with MAC with no problem. Please be sure to install firmware update.



I was talking about system volume in macos when connected via USB. The wheel works independently of system volume. It is like two volume controls in series: macos volume control -> UP2 volume control (wheel).

So, I have successfully updated firmware to 1.3 and the issue with system volume still there — it does not work with UP2. However the system volume (actually MUTE state) is applied once when I select UP2 as an output device. If it is 0% (aka MUTE) at that moment — UP2 will never output any sound. If it is greater than 0% — UP2 will receive audio.


----------



## Shanling

zilonitis said:


> I was talking about system volume in macos when connected via USB. The wheel works independently of system volume. It is like two volume controls in series: macos volume control -> UP2 volume control (wheel).
> 
> So, I have successfully updated firmware to 1.3 and the issue with system volume still there — it does not work with UP2. However the system volume (actually MUTE state) is applied once when I select UP2 as an output device. If it is 0% (aka MUTE) at that moment — UP2 will never output any sound. If it is greater than 0% — UP2 will receive audio.



Seems it's some problem of Apple system:

https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/controlling-system-volume-when-connected-to-a-dac.2037325/

https://appuals.com/cannot-adjust-volume-on-a-mac-os-x-with-external-devices/

Does other USB DACs act the same way with your computer?


----------



## zilonitis

Shanling said:


> Seems it's some problem of Apple system:
> 
> https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/controlling-system-volume-when-connected-to-a-dac.2037325/
> 
> ...



Previously I had Fiio E07K, and had no problems with macos system volume control. No problems with other audio interfaces I have, too. 

BTW, some audio interfaces tell macos to disable software volume controls — it will be grayed out and always at max. Maybe it is possible to implement this in firmware update? There is no practical need to use the system volume in case of UP2, but this will help to avoid the problem with muting.


----------



## holsen

Hello @Shanling first of all.  I absolutely love the UP2.  It has replaced several devices by doing multiple things well and sounds amazing.  So, thank you for a great product but I've got one problem.   I've got a Huawei P20 and everytime I connect the P20 Pro to the UP2 it defaults to HWA codec which has a tom of problems.  1. Constant signal drop (even with Wifi turned off) and 2. The signal constantly gets static and harsh noise interference misxed into the audio signal.   If I force the phone to use LDAC all the problems disappear.   So here's my question:  Do you know how to force the pairing into LDAC?   I've enabled developer mode on the phone but I cant find a way to disable HWA / LDHC .  Any help would be appreciated as I have to manually force the LDAC connection through developer options each  time I connect.


----------



## Shanling

holsen said:


> Hello @Shanling first of all.  I absolutely love the UP2.  It has replaced several devices by doing multiple things well and sounds amazing.  So, thank you for a great product but I've got one problem.   I've got a Huawei P20 and everytime I connect the P20 Pro to the UP2 it defaults to HWA codec which has a tom of problems.  1. Constant signal drop (even with Wifi turned off) and 2. The signal constantly gets static and harsh noise interference misxed into the audio signal.   If I force the phone to use LDAC all the problems disappear.   So here's my question:  Do you know how to force the pairing into LDAC?   I've enabled developer mode on the phone but I cant find a way to disable HWA / LDHC .  Any help would be appreciated as I have to manually force the LDAC connection through developer options each  time I connect.



It seems while Huawei is pushing LHDC codec, it's not working ideally on all their devices. It's problem on Huawei's side and hopefully will be fixed.

Regarding forcing device to choose codec, we were already looking into this and unfortunately there seem to be no easy way how to do it. Android always defaults to the highest codec preferred by manufacturer(Huawei and LHDC, LG for example pushes AAC over aptX).
I know there were some people fixing it on rooted devices or using some special apps and pretty much setting up macro to do such thing (here is example https://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-v30/help/h930-how-to-force-aptx-bluetooth-t3807623/page3 )

Will tell software team to look into it.


----------



## Mlaihk

That's precisely why an app is important to me.  I can enable and disable codecs on my BTR3 and adjust the DAC filters.  Now also EQs.  

When is your app coming out?



Shanling said:


> It seems while Huawei is pushing LHDC codec, it's not working ideally on all their devices. It's problem on Huawei's side and hopefully will be fixed.
> 
> Regarding forcing device to choose codec, we were already looking into this and unfortunately there seem to be no easy way how to do it. Android always defaults to the highest codec preferred by manufacturer(Huawei and LHDC, LG for example pushes AAC over aptX).
> I know there were some people fixing it on rooted devices or using some special apps and pretty much setting up macro to do such thing (here is example https://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-v30/help/h930-how-to-force-aptx-bluetooth-t3807623/page3 )
> ...


----------



## ClieOS

I concur. Shanling should really make its app available soon.


----------



## Shanling

Hoping to get it released as soon as possible.


----------



## episiarch

Are there any UK dealers besides hifiheadphones? They claimed to have 50, but haven't actually listed UP2 for sale on their website or Amazon store,


----------



## pluscubed

Great little device for the sound and convenience! Two minor problems:

1. I can't seem to get my UP2 to charge via Power Delivery USB-C adapters (e.g. the ones that come with Pixel/iPad Pro/certain power banks). Regular USB-A charging bricks work fine. Anyone else have this problem or just something with my unit?

2. The plastic clip doesn't fit the device too well, it's starting to pop off on one end.


----------



## Shanling

episiarch said:


> Are there any UK dealers besides hifiheadphones? They claimed to have 50, but haven't actually listed UP2 for sale on their website or Amazon store,



Send them message yesterday, now is listed as in Stock http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/shanling-up2-portable-wireless-headphone-amplifier-usb-dac.html



pluscubed said:


> Great little device for the sound and convenience! Two minor problems:
> 
> 1. I can't seem to get my UP2 to charge via Power Delivery USB-C adapters (e.g. the ones that come with Pixel/iPad Pro/certain power banks). Regular USB-A charging bricks work fine. Anyone else have this problem or just something with my unit?
> 
> 2. The plastic clip doesn't fit the device too well, it's starting to pop off on one end.



Will have look into these USB-C chargers.

Can you please take some photo of the case? Thanks


----------



## pluscubed

Shanling said:


> Can you please take some photo of the case? Thanks



It pops up on one end:


----------



## scook94

holsen said:


> Hello @Shanling first of all.  I absolutely love the UP2.  It has replaced several devices by doing multiple things well and sounds amazing.  So, thank you for a great product but I've got one problem.   I've got a Huawei P20 and everytime I connect the P20 Pro to the UP2 it defaults to HWA codec which has a tom of problems.  1. Constant signal drop (even with Wifi turned off) and 2. The signal constantly gets static and harsh noise interference misxed into the audio signal.   If I force the phone to use LDAC all the problems disappear.   So here's my question:  Do you know how to force the pairing into LDAC?   I've enabled developer mode on the phone but I cant find a way to disable HWA / LDHC .  Any help would be appreciated as I have to manually force the LDAC connection through developer options each  time I connect.



Interestingly I have the same phone and have no issues with HWA on  the UP2 (I did have that issue on the BTR3 however).


----------



## Mlaihk

Tried the UP2 with my computer via BT.  I hear clicks when AptX LL is enabled.  When disabled, the audio is clean.


----------



## Shanling

Mlaihk said:


> Tried the UP2 with my computer via BT.  I hear clicks when AptX LL is enabled.  When disabled, the audio is clean.



Please what system, what app, what BT transmitter are you using?

Can you try it for comparison with other computer or android smartphone?


----------



## Mlaihk

Shanling said:


> Please what system, what app, what BT transmitter are you using?
> 
> Can you try it for comparison with other computer or android smartphone?


On an intel Skulltrail NUC i6kyk.  On Netflix or just youtube via chrome.  Windows 10 1903.  Can't tell Aptx LL with cellphones as no phone has Aptx LL.


----------



## karasik

Shanling said:


> Please what system, what app, what BT transmitter are you using?
> 
> Can you try it for comparison with other computer or android smartphone?


Hi, I also have problems with apt hd. Also heard clicks. The transmitter is https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32963595577.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dnlCGFO
Btr3 no problem.


----------



## Shanling

Mlaihk said:


> On an intel Skulltrail NUC i6kyk.  On Netflix or just youtube via chrome.  Windows 10 1903.  Can't tell Aptx LL with cellphones as no phone has Aptx LL.



Ok, will report to software team.



karasik said:


> Hi, I also have problems with apt hd. Also heard clicks. The transmitter is https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32963595577.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dnlCGFO
> Btr3 no problem.



Can you test different source?


----------



## karasik

Shanling said:


> Can you test different source?


I checked with a smartphone, everything is ok. It turns out that the problem is with my transmitter, thanks.


----------



## episiarch

I got my UP2 this week, and it's fantastic. Its sound and driving power are really good — very audibly beyond what I was using before — and I love how easy and fumble-free the control wheel is compared to buttons. Very, very fine work, Shanling.


----------



## BenF

I got my UP2 too. Sound quality is great, but the microphone is a bit too noisy.

I was hoping that FIIO app would turn off HWA phone-wise, but it only did so for BTR3 - HWA sounds great in general, but there are occasional hiccups.
Really looking for a way to disable HWA.


----------



## Shanling

karasik said:


> I checked with a smartphone, everything is ok. It turns out that the problem is with my transmitter, thanks.



Glad to hear you sorted it out.



episiarch said:


> I got my UP2 this week, and it's fantastic. Its sound and driving power are really good — very audibly beyond what I was using before — and I love how easy and fumble-free the control wheel is compared to buttons. Very, very fine work, Shanling.



We were little nervous about putting all controls into one wheel, since everybody is used to bunch of buttons, but so far feedback seems to be very positive.



BenF said:


> I got my UP2 too. Sound quality is great, but the microphone is a bit too noisy.
> 
> I was hoping that FIIO app would turn off HWA phone-wise, but it only did so for BTR3 - HWA sounds great in general, but there are occasional hiccups.
> Really looking for a way to disable HWA.



For microphone, you mean you are getting in too much noise from background? Or catching wind? Or some hiss?

Will try to put it as task for our software team, if they can advice some way how to disable automatic HWA connection on phone.


----------



## BenF (Aug 5, 2019)

Shanling said:


> For microphone, you mean you are getting in too much noise from background? Or catching wind? Or some hiss?


When I speak, my voice is always recorded with a lot of noise, as if as someone is constantly touching the microphone. There is noise even during quiet time - the background isn't "dark" enough.
During the test, I set still, with UP2 clipped on my shirt.

Avantree Clipper Pro does a much better job - blacker background, natural voice timbre.
Maybe you can use it as a benchmark for UP2.


----------



## mentega

does it support multi point pairing?


----------



## crabdog

My thoughts on the UP2. Very solid little unit!
https://primeaudio.org/shanling-up2-review/


----------



## Shanling

BenF said:


> When I speak, my voice is always recorded with a lot of noise, as if as someone is constantly touching the microphone. There is noise even during quiet time - the background isn't "dark" enough.
> During the test, I set still, with UP2 clipped on my shirt.
> 
> Avantree Clipper Pro does a much better job - blacker background, natural voice timbre.
> Maybe you can use it as a benchmark for UP2.



Will look into this problem.



mentega said:


> does it support multi point pairing?



Yes, it's one of functions of CSR chip.


----------



## Mlaihk

Any ETA on an App?


----------



## darmanastartes

Shanling said:


> Send them message yesterday, now is listed as in Stock http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/shanling-up2-portable-wireless-headphone-amplifier-usb-dac.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can anyone confirm whether USB-C to USB-C charging works with the UP2?


----------



## Shanling

*Shanling UP2 Firmware V1.4*

*Changes and fixes*：

1.       Adjusted volume of voice prompts.

2.       Adjusted USB DAC function, fixing problems causing disconnection or power off.

3.       Fixed problem causing voice calls to be directed only to left channel.

*Download from our website or from **Google Drive*

_Personal note: I will be out of office until Monday, so if you encounter any problems or have any feedback, I will get to it on Monday. Thank you for understanding. - Frankie_


----------



## Galeonero

@Shanling Hi, I just received the Shanling UP2 1 hour ago haha, I really like its construction and its size. I have a doubt how I mention that there is no way to fix what firmware it brings, I have to upgrade to 1.3 V and then to 1.4 V or is there a problem if I upgrade to 1.4V?


----------



## morty89

Galeonero said:


> @Shanling Hi, I just received the Shanling UP2 1 hour ago haha, I really like its construction and its size. I have a doubt how I mention that there is no way to fix what firmware it brings, I have to upgrade to 1.3 V and then to 1.4 V or is there a problem if I upgrade to 1.4V?


Also got the UP2 today. First thing i did was to update the firmware directly to 1.4, no problem.


----------



## morty89 (Aug 16, 2019)

Been using the UP2 with firmware 1.4 connected to Xiaomi MI 9T for a few hours at home. Using ldac on highest quality settings the music stutters every minute or so. Switching to aptx hd fixed it.

Music sounds good with brighter highs. Biggest difference was with my low-end Momentum in-ear, connected to the up2 the highs became too bright on some tracks.
Looking forward to the upcoming app and testing the up2 with more (in-ear)headphones


----------



## Galeonero (Aug 17, 2019)

morty89 said:


> Been using the UP2 with firmware 1.4 connected to Xiaomi MI 9T for a few hours at home. Using ldac on highest quality settings the music stutters every minute or so. Switching to aptx hd fixed it.
> 
> Music sounds good with brighter highs. Biggest difference was with my low-end Momentum in-ear, connected to the up2 the highs became too bright on some tracks.
> Looking forward to the upcoming app and testing the up2 with more (in-ear)headphones


Hi, my smartphone is a global xiaomi redmi note 7 which is a lower range than yours, it works for me perfectly.  Use LDAC for 3 hours with the HibyMusic app and with music in FLAC and mp3.  Switch to 1.3v, I have it in 1.3v, just in case I don't update seeing your comment.


----------



## Galeonero

darmanastartes said:


> Can anyone confirm whether USB-C to USB-C charging works with the UP2?


Of course it works, why wouldn't it?


----------



## darmanastartes

Galeonero said:


> Of course it works, why wouldn't it?



Because someone said that they couldn't get Power Delivery chargers to work with the UP2:



pluscubed said:


> Great little device for the sound and convenience! Two minor problems:
> 
> 1. I can't seem to get my UP2 to charge via Power Delivery USB-C adapters (e.g. the ones that come with Pixel/iPad Pro/certain power banks). Regular USB-A charging bricks work fine. Anyone else have this problem or just something with my unit?
> 
> 2. The plastic clip doesn't fit the device too well, it's starting to pop off on one end.


----------



## Galeonero

darmanastartes said:


> Because someone said that they couldn't get Power Delivery chargers to work with the UP2:


But in that comment you are using an adapter, not a usb-c to usb-c cable, I don't know if the adapter is exclusive for data and does not have the pins for power.  Also keep in mind that Google cables are different from those of other brands.


----------



## darmanastartes

Galeonero said:


> But in that comment you are using an adapter, not a usb-c to usb-c cable, I don't know if the adapter is exclusive for data and does not have the pins for power.  Also keep in mind that Google cables are different from those of other brands.


I missed the adapter part, I guess he means one of these?  

 
Unfortunately it's not uncommon for C-C connections to be implemented incorrectly.


----------



## Galeonero

darmanastartes said:


> I missed the adapter part, I guess he means one of these?
> 
> Unfortunately it's not uncommon for C-C connections to be implemented incorrectly.


Of course, because that adapter is OTG, I don't know if all OTG adapters don't have a DC connection, it's designed to connect a pendrive or something else.


----------



## Shanling

Galeonero said:


> @Shanling Hi, I just received the Shanling UP2 1 hour ago haha, I really like its construction and its size. I have a doubt how I mention that there is no way to fix what firmware it brings, I have to upgrade to 1.3 V and then to 1.4 V or is there a problem if I upgrade to 1.4V?



You can update directly to V1.4.


----------



## pluscubed

Galeonero said:


> Of course, because that adapter is OTG, I don't know if all OTG adapters don't have a DC connection, it's designed to connect a pendrive or something else.



I meant a normal USB-C PD charging brick (adapter as in AC to DC), not OTG adapter. Specifically, I have 3 bricks, the Pixel 3 one, iPad Pro one, and a RAVpower 61W, and none of them charge the Shanling. A normal USB-A brick with an A to C cable works.


----------



## Galeonero

pluscubed said:


> I meant a normal USB-C PD charging brick (adapter as in AC to DC), not OTG adapter. Specifically, I have 3 bricks, the Pixel 3 one, iPad Pro one, and a RAVpower 61W, and none of them charge the Shanling. A normal USB-A brick with an A to C cable works.


When you tried to load the shanling up 2, did you do it with the device turned off?


----------



## Shanling

pluscubed said:


> I meant a normal USB-C PD charging brick (adapter as in AC to DC), not OTG adapter. Specifically, I have 3 bricks, the Pixel 3 one, iPad Pro one, and a RAVpower 61W, and none of them charge the Shanling. A normal USB-A brick with an A to C cable works.



Asked colleagues about it, apparently nobody tested it with PD so far, only QC. Only advice I got "try to switch ends of USB-C cable"...


----------



## Tai Truong

hi All,
Can someone connect shanling up2 to iphone through lightning? the device work smooth and no issue
I intend to buy shanling up2 and use it with iphone 8 plus. Any sugesstion to me?
Please advice
Thank you so much


----------



## Shanling

Tai Truong said:


> hi All,
> Can someone connect shanling up2 to iphone through lightning? the device work smooth and no issue
> I intend to buy shanling up2 and use it with iphone 8 plus. Any sugesstion to me?
> Please advice
> Thank you so much



We recommend to use UP2 with iPhone over Bluetooth. 
It wasn't build as USB DAC compatible with iOS.


----------



## Tai Truong

thank Shanling,
However someone offer use OTG cable from lightning to USB and use the cable belong to Shanling Up2 to connect iphone with Shanling Up2. Is that true?
I have not try this before


----------



## Shanling

Tai Truong said:


> thank Shanling,
> However someone offer use OTG cable from lightning to USB and use the cable belong to Shanling Up2 to connect iphone with Shanling Up2. Is that true?
> I have not try this before



No idea if the problem would be in cable or charger. I asked engineers to get some PD charger and test all our devices with them.  Until then we can only guess.


----------



## darmanastartes

pluscubed said:


> I meant a normal USB-C PD charging brick (adapter as in AC to DC), not OTG adapter. Specifically, I have 3 bricks, the Pixel 3 one, iPad Pro one, and a RAVpower 61W, and none of them charge the Shanling. A normal USB-A brick with an A to C cable works.


Yeah, that's what I thought you meant at first. That's a shame. I was hoping to upgrade to the UP2 from my Fiio BTR1K for LDAC, but I don't want to give up C-C charging.


----------



## Galeonero

darmanastartes said:


> Yeah, that's what I thought you meant at first. That's a shame. I was hoping to upgrade to the UP2 from my Fiio BTR1K for LDAC, but I don't want to give up C-C charging.


It's very strange, it makes no sense that it doesn't work with a usb-c to usb-c cable, if it already works from usb-A to usb-c. Just change the connector, the pins and cable remains the same. The only thing I can think of is that the cable does not have the right connector. Also what is the problem of using a usb-a to usb-c cable? Buying it is not necessary because one already comes in the box of very good quality.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Galeonero said:


> It's very strange, it makes no sense that it doesn't work with a usb-c to usb-c cable, if it already works from usb-A to usb-c. Just change the connector, the pins and cable remains the same. The only thing I can think of is that the cable does not have the right connector. Also what is the problem of using a usb-a to usb-c cable? Buying it is not necessary because one already comes in the box of very good quality.



Type C cables have a controller chip incorporated into them, that supposed to determine the pinout direction and order. Maybe there's an incompatibility issue with those controllers.


----------



## rbf1138

What would have the superior quality: M0 as a USB DAC with a laptop, or the UP2 as a bluetooth DAC with a laptop?


----------



## holsen

That really depends on the codecs your laptop uses for BT Transmission.  It not really an apples to apples question.  My surface for example only supports SBC BT so I don't find it it all that great but that's not ht E fault of either the the M0 or the UP2.   However I use my UP2 as  a USB DAC all day every day and when I leave my office use the same UP2  from my phone or tablet or DAP to listen wirelessly over LDAC.    Once I got the UP2 I sold my BTR3, Audioengine D1 and Shure BT2. It's an incredibly high quality and versatile device.


----------



## rbf1138

holsen said:


> That really depends on the codecs your laptop uses for BT Transmission.  It not really an apples to apples question.  My surface for example only supports SBC BT so I don't find it it all that great but that's not ht E fault of either the the M0 or the UP2.   However I use my UP2 as  a USB DAC all day every day and when I leave my office use the same UP2  from my phone or tablet or DAP to listen wirelessly over LDAC.    Once I got the UP2 I sold my BTR3, Audioengine D1 and Shure BT2. It's an incredibly high quality and versatile device.



Against the ES100 is the UP2 essentially just another "flavor?" Or is one actually technically superior? Additionally, if I have an M0 and I don't need bluetooth functionality, is the m0 already a UP2 as far as it's ability as a USB DAC goes?


----------



## holsen

I havent heard the ES100 but I've read just about every single thread, review and comment.  What people like about the ES100 is the 2.5 Balanced output in addition to the 3.5mm and they like the app.
What they dont like is the plastic build.
What I can tell you is that the UP sounds stellar and the build quality is really rock solid.  Earlier in this thread I posited some picks of the Clip Mods I made.  I'll post them here again.  Unless 2.5 output is important to you, I'd say go for the UP2 - It really is a magnificent piece of audio gear.

For the clip, I used the back of a Magnetic Name Badge like this one:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/46x13mm-St...-Magnet-ID-Holder-Metal-Card-Set/303048206799


----------



## kordal

@Shanling when app probably will be ready? I really like my UP2, but I miss control in app ;/


----------



## Shanling

Hal Rockwell said:


> Type C cables have a controller chip incorporated into them, that supposed to determine the pinout direction and order. Maybe there's an incompatibility issue with those controllers.



We will be looking into this. Meanwhile, we will welcome other users to share their experience, so we can see if problem are all PD chargers or some specific.



rbf1138 said:


> Against the ES100 is the UP2 essentially just another "flavor?" Or is one actually technically superior? Additionally, if I have an M0 and I don't need bluetooth functionality, is the m0 already a UP2 as far as it's ability as a USB DAC goes?



M0 as USB DAC can do Hi-Res, UP2 is limited to 16/48.



kordal said:


> @Shanling when app probably will be ready? I really like my UP2, but I miss control in app ;/



No update on App so far.


----------



## Mlaihk

I am dying for an app.  Without the app, my UP2 is sitting at my desk with next to little use.........  And yes, I have both BTR3 and ES100 and loved their apps.


----------



## Shanling

Mlaihk said:


> I am dying for an app.  Without the app, my UP2 is sitting at my desk with next to little use.........  And yes, I have both BTR3 and ES100 and loved their apps.



Can I ask, which feature in their app is so key for you, that it makes UP2 not usable?


----------



## Galeonero

Why is there so much drama that the application is missing? If the device can be used equally.


----------



## Mlaihk

Shanling said:


> Can I ask, which feature in their app is so key for you, that it makes UP2 not usable?



Clarification.  I did not say UP2 is not usable.  Just that if I had to choose one to bring with me, UP2 will not be the one due to the app.  The ES100's had tonnes of very useful features like storable EQ settings, Max volume limit, Channel trim volume (for balancing left and right), crossfeed, mic volume etc.  Fiio app had the very useful feature of disabling codecs that I don't want to use.  And more importantly, Fiio app and Radsone app allow controls of the internal DAC features like the digital filter and the over sampling rate.


----------



## holsen

I also don't understand the drama over the lack of app.  UP2  works beautifully as BT DAC. USB DAC etc.... If you need EQ, use rocket player or the Fiio app.  But from a hardware perspective UP is for me the best out there


----------



## Galeonero

@Shanling  For my part I am very very happy with the Up2, I have only one criticism, I do not like at all the alert sound that it produces when it is on without being linked to a smartphone is very strong and the volume cannot be lowered.
And a proposal would be to sell a leather case with a clip, better quality than the one that comes in the box because the clip that comes inside does not convince me, I do not notice it fragile but it is not very versatile when placing it in the  clothes, it's like I can only on the neck of the shirt or on the pants belt.  I would like the clip to rotate, so I hook it in one way but I can rotate it to position the direction of the cable and avoid breakage or discomfort.


----------



## Shanling

Galeonero said:


> @Shanling  For my part I am very very happy with the Up2, I have only one criticism, I do not like at all the alert sound that it produces when it is on without being linked to a smartphone is very strong and the volume cannot be lowered.
> And a proposal would be to sell a leather case with a clip, better quality than the one that comes in the box because the clip that comes inside does not convince me, I do not notice it fragile but it is not very versatile when placing it in the  clothes, it's like I can only on the neck of the shirt or on the pants belt.  I would like the clip to rotate, so I hook it in one way but I can rotate it to position the direction of the cable and avoid breakage or discomfort.



Did you install firmware 1.4? That was lowering loudness of these signals.



Mlaihk said:


> Clarification.  I did not say UP2 is not usable.  Just that if I had to choose one to bring with me, UP2 will not be the one due to the app.  The ES100's had tonnes of very useful features like storable EQ settings, Max volume limit, Channel trim volume (for balancing left and right), crossfeed, mic volume etc.  Fiio app had the very useful feature of disabling codecs that I don't want to use.  And more importantly, Fiio app and Radsone app allow controls of the internal DAC features like the digital filter and the over sampling rate.



Thank you for feedback.


----------



## episiarch

Is there any way to update the firmware without a Windows computer?


----------



## Shanling

episiarch said:


> Is there any way to update the firmware without a Windows computer?



No, you need that special CSR software and that seems to be only available on Windows.


----------



## Razp

Shanling said:


> M0 as USB DAC can do Hi-Res, UP2 is limited to 16/48.



Is there any justification for this limitation on up2? I was hoping to replace my old fiio USB dac with a 1-in-all device.

P.S. you can buy the device on Amazon uk in Europe now. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Shanling-UP2-Bluetooth-DAC-Amp-Black/dp/B07VB4GZZY


----------



## MarkF786

I have a ES100 and BTR3 (along with a Q5 and Q5s, though they're not quite as portable).  I've been tempted to get an UP2, but does it have any notable advantage over the ES100 and BTR3?


----------



## holsen

MarkF786 said:


> I have a ES100 and BTR3 (along with a Q5 and Q5s, though they're not quite as portable).  I've been tempted to get an UP2, but does it have any notable advantage over the ES100 and BTR3?


I havent heard the ES100 but I have a BTR3.  BTR3 is nice, I liked it until I heard UP2.  Up2 is somehow cleaner with better detail retrieval and less congestion in the mids.  Both are good UP2 is better.   ES100 is the one of the three to have a 2.5 balanced out if thats important to you.


----------



## Galeonero

MarkF786 said:


> I have a ES100 and BTR3 (along with a Q5 and Q5s, though they're not quite as portable).  I've been tempted to get an UP2, but does it have any notable advantage over the ES100 and BTR3?


Before buying it, I investigated a bit and I read that the construction of the UP2 is better than that of the BTR3 and ES100, having the clip incorporated in a case becomes more versatile in case it bothers or if it breaks like in the BTR3 that apparently does not It lasts a long time and once it broke it cannot be changed.
It has a better battery life using LDAC than the BTR3, I'm doing about 5 hours and I have 40% left. And at least for me, it gives me a better feeling Shanling with its updates before Fiio, I read many dislikes against Fiio take to update and take products in BETA state


----------



## tracyca

Just received the up 2, NICE! I like what I’m hearing from the Solaris.


----------



## tracyca

How can I find out what firmware I have on my device. Sound great but having a little trouble turning on device. I have to plug the up2 to my charger and then it turns on. Battery is also fully charged.


----------



## scook94

tracyca said:


> How can I find out what firmware I have on my device. Sound great but having a little trouble turning on device. I have to plug the up2 to my charger and then it turns on. Battery is also fully charged.



Until they release an App, you can't. I would assume that it doesn't have the latest 1.4 update though, and I don't think there would be any harm in trying to update to that level.


----------



## ClieOS

Galeonero said:


> ... And at least for me, it gives me a better feeling Shanling with its updates before Fiio, I read many dislikes against* Fiio take to update and take products in BETA state*



That's just a silly myth people keep circulate around. No even Shanling, or any manufacturer, will dare to say their first release of product will be completely bug-free in firmware, otherwise there won't be a need to update UP2's firmware at all. If that logic makes any sense, isn't every manufacturers that ever release a bug-fixing firmware be labeled as beta testing their customers?


----------



## scook94 (Aug 24, 2019)

ClieOS said:


> That's just a silly myth people keep circulate around. No even Shanling, or any manufacturer, will dare to say their first release of product will be completely bug-free in firmware, otherwise there won't be a need to update UP2's firmware at all. If that logic makes any sense, isn't every manufacturers that ever release a bug-fixing firmware be labeled as beta testing their customers?



The reason I dumped my BTR3 in favour of UP2 is because a firmware update actually broke functionality for my BTR3/Phone. So even when they try and improve things with an update they can sometimes get worse. (This applies to all manufacturers).


----------



## Galeonero

ClieOS said:


> That's just a silly myth people keep circulate around. No even Shanling, or any manufacturer, will dare to say their first release of product will be completely bug-free in firmware, otherwise there won't be a need to update UP2's firmware at all. If that logic makes any sense, isn't every manufacturers that ever release a bug-fixing firmware be labeled as beta testing their customers?


The truth is I don't know, but I see a lot of people with complaints about the fiio and for that reason I discard it, I also liked the design of the up2


----------



## MarkF786

Yeah, I've got a bit of a love/hate relationship with FiiO; they have great products but with some major annoyances (often software related).

I haven't had any experience with Shanling yet.  Maybe this would be a good product of theirs to try.


----------



## Shanling

tracyca said:


> How can I find out what firmware I have on my device. Sound great but having a little trouble turning on device. I have to plug the up2 to my charger and then it turns on. Battery is also fully charged.



At current time, there is no way how to figure out which firmware is your unit.

We recommend new owners to simple update to latest firmware available on our web.

And can you tell me in PM little bit more about problem you are facing?


----------



## tracyca

Shanling said:


> At current time, there is no way how to figure out which firmware is your unit.
> 
> We recommend new owners to simple update to latest firmware available on our web.
> 
> And can you tell me in PM little bit more about problem you are facing?


There is no problem. I was using my usb c to usb c cable to charge and it didn’t take. I used the supplied cable and it charges with no problem.


----------



## Shanling

tracyca said:


> There is no problem. I was using my usb c to usb c cable to charge and it didn’t take. I used the supplied cable and it charges with no problem.



I see, you are not first one mentioning problems with USB-C - USC-C charging cable. Can you please tell me which charger you were using?


----------



## tracyca

Shanling said:


> I see, you are not first one mentioning problems with USB-C - USC-C charging cable. Can you please tell me which charger you were using?


I was trying to use the one USB -c cable that came with my ipad pro.


----------



## saenta

Hi @Shanling  @all 
Having my UP2 since today, I'm facing one issue, when i turn the knob to change volume, either both directions will lift the volume, or it doesn't work at all till I reboot the device.
Is somebody else facing this issue?
except this, awesome Device! best BT Audio receiver I used so far (coming from a Bluewave GET).
Glued it to the side of my Oppo PM3 and created a super short cable, working just perfect overall 
Thanks!


----------



## Bidibull

Hi @Shanling , hi all
I am about to purchase the up2, and one of the purpose will be to watch TV at night while the family sleeps, using headphones from 32 to 80ohms. I want to make sure it will be detected by my Sony TV, wich only connect with A2DP Bluetooth profiles. Will the UP2 be detected by my TV? 
I can't find the information anywhere, thank you in advance.


----------



## BenF

Bidibull said:


> Hi @Shanling , hi all
> I am about to purchase the up2, and one of the purpose will be to watch TV at night while the family sleeps, using headphones from 32 to 80ohms. I want to make sure it will be detected by my Sony TV, wich only connect with A2DP Bluetooth profiles. Will the UP2 be detected by my TV?
> I can't find the information anywhere, thank you in advance.


All Bluetooth devices support A2DP: https://www.howtogeek.com/338750/whats-the-difference-between-bluetooth-a2dp-and-aptx/
However, you will get a much better audio with a transmitter like the one I use: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32844963478.html
Not only it supports APTX, but it supports APTX Low Latency (as does UP2) - perfect for TV viewing.


----------



## Bidibull

BenF said:


> All Bluetooth devices support A2DP: https://www.howtogeek.com/338750/whats-the-difference-between-bluetooth-a2dp-and-aptx/
> However, you will get a much better audio with a transmitter like the one I use: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32844963478.html
> Not only it supports APTX, but it supports APTX Low Latency (as does UP2) - perfect for TV viewing.


Thank you very much for your clear answer and perfect advise. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Shanling

*Introducing Shanling UP4, extra powerful balanced Bluetooth Amplifier.

Key specification:

- *Dual ES9218P DAC/AMP

- 3.5mm Single-ended and 2.5mm balanced output

- High gain / Low gain / Dual DAC mode

- 91 mW@32Ohm Single-Ended and 160 mW@32Ohm Balanced output

- NFC pairing

- Bluetooth 5.0 Qualcomm CSR8675 chip

- Supports LDAC, HWA LHDC, aptX HD, aptX Low Latency, aptX, AAC and SBC codecs

- Thin and sleek design for your pocket, comes with additional case with clip

- Multifunctional wheel for total control over playback and calls

- Build-in microphone for phone calls and voice assistants

- Can be connected to computer to serve as USB DAC

- Battery life up to 15 (SE) / 10 (H) hours
*
Available during fall 2019

*


----------



## ClieOS

A proper ES100 / BTR5 competition I see.


----------



## Shotgun.Preacher

Shanling is on fiyah!
Will these double DACs work as dual mono for 3.5 output? Can you tell us the size of the device?


----------



## Mlaihk

I really need an app for UP2 and upcoming UP4!


----------



## ballog

ClieOS said:


> A proper ES100 / BTR5 competition I see.


@Shanling Could we at least have a rough estimated price please? Would be nice to know cause I myself and many others here (I'm sure) have been considering the Fiio BTR5.


----------



## Shanling

saenta said:


> Hi @Shanling  @all
> Having my UP2 since today, I'm facing one issue, when i turn the knob to change volume, either both directions will lift the volume, or it doesn't work at all till I reboot the device.
> Is somebody else facing this issue?
> except this, awesome Device! best BT Audio receiver I used so far (coming from a Bluewave GET).
> ...



Did you update firmware to latest V1.4?



Bidibull said:


> Hi @Shanling , hi all
> I am about to purchase the up2, and one of the purpose will be to watch TV at night while the family sleeps, using headphones from 32 to 80ohms. I want to make sure it will be detected by my Sony TV, wich only connect with A2DP Bluetooth profiles. Will the UP2 be detected by my TV?
> I can't find the information anywhere, thank you in advance.



UP2 shows to other devices as Bluetooth headphones, so if your TV can work with standard BT headphones, it should work with UP2 also.



Shotgun.Preacher said:


> Shanling is on fiyah!
> Will these double DACs work as dual mono for 3.5 output? Can you tell us the size of the device?



For that we have the Dual DAC mode. Both DACs active in Single-ended and with more power.



ballog said:


> @Shanling Could we at least have a rough estimated price please? Would be nice to know cause I myself and many others here (I'm sure) have been considering the Fiio BTR5.



Will get it to you as soon as somebody tells me.


----------



## zilonitis

Shanling said:


> *Introducing Shanling UP4, extra powerful balanced Bluetooth Amplifier.
> 
> Key specification:*
> 
> - Can be connected to computer to serve as USB DAC



Limited to 48k rate or not?


----------



## Shanling

zilonitis said:


> Limited to 48k rate or not?



Yes, USB input is limited to 16/48.


----------



## saenta

Shanling said:


> Did you update firmware to latest V1.4?


Yes, this was the first thing I did.


----------



## Shanling

saenta said:


> Yes, this was the first thing I did.



Please send me PM, will try to look deeper into this problem.


----------



## Nolbert0 (Sep 3, 2019)

How much does the up4 weigh?

*Edit - also dimensions?


----------



## rbf1138

How do the UP4s abilities stack up against the M0? I'd likely be using it as a USB DAC.


----------



## holsen

I've got the M5s and UP2.  I've also got a BTR3.  As a USB DAC, the UP2 creams the the BTR3,  it's cleaner and less congested. So I am certain the The UP4 with dual DACs will surpass the UP2 and although my UP2 is only a month old I'll be getting the 4!


----------



## Ynot1 (Sep 3, 2019)

I wonder if UP4 balance would be better than UP2 with Ibasso DC01 balance, assuming this is supported by the usb dac.

I suppose you can try two different balance if UP4 supported usb dac function with Ibasso DC01.

Furthermore if UP2 can work with usb dac via otg and a hub for power then E1DA which is power hungry, then UP2 too can run different balance option.


----------



## Shanling

rbf1138 said:


> How do the UP4s abilities stack up against the M0? I'd likely be using it as a USB DAC.



UP4 is dedicated Bluetooth amplifier, so more codec supply, better quality of signal and of course balanced with dual DAC compared to M0.

But USB input on UP4 is limited to 16/48, so if you want to play Hi-Res, you need to go with M0.



Ynot1 said:


> I wonder if UP4 balance would be better than UP2 with Ibasso DC01 balance, assuming this is supported by the usb dac.
> 
> I suppose you can try two different balance if UP4 supported usb dac function with Ibasso DC01.
> 
> Furthermore if UP2 can work with usb dac via otg and a hub for power then E1DA which is power hungry, then UP2 too can run different balance option.



UP2 is not digital transport, so it can't be used with iBasso.


----------



## pigdoyou2000

Do you support shanling up4 usb dac 32/384?


----------



## Tai Truong

hi Shanling,
Finally i got the SU2 and it's great product.
My concern is how to connect the SU2 with laptop through cable C? juts plug-in cable to laptop and SU2 ?
I already update latest firmware v1.4 for SU2


----------



## rkw

pigdoyou2000 said:


> Do you support shanling up4 usb dac 32/384?


See *post #319*.


----------



## Shanling

pigdoyou2000 said:


> Do you support shanling up4 usb dac 32/384?



No, limited to 16/48.



Tai Truong said:


> hi Shanling,
> Finally i got the SU2 and it's great product.
> My concern is how to connect the SU2 with laptop through cable C? juts plug-in cable to laptop and SU2 ?
> I already update latest firmware v1.4 for SU2



Connect it to computer with USB-C cable and then turn on UP2. LED should change colour from red to purple.


----------



## Nolbert0

@Shanling 



Nolbert0 said:


> How much does the up4 weigh?
> 
> *Edit - also dimensions?



I'm sure u just missed my question when answering others so here it goes again.


----------



## Gangsta101

Hello Shanling Rep,

One question, is the UP4 going to support simultaneous connection to 2 Bluetooth devices (Multipoint)? Because there really is no use buying a Bluetooth receiver that can only connect to one device. I have the M5 and truly regret that purchase. I am unable to watch movies on my PC and respond to incoming calls from my phone at the same time.


----------



## senorbroom

Gangsta101 said:


> Hello Shanling Rep,
> 
> One question, is the UP4 going to support simultaneous connection to 2 Bluetooth devices (Multipoint)? Because there really is no use buying a Bluetooth receiver that can only connect to one device. I have the M5 and truly regret that purchase. I am unable to watch movies on my PC and respond to incoming calls from my phone at the same time.



The rep replied earlier saying it was a feature of the CSR chip. Hopefully they will explain how this works with the control dial.


----------



## Shanling

Nolbert0 said:


> @Shanling
> 
> I'm sure u just missed my question when answering others so here it goes again.



I will post such info when I get final measurements. 



senorbroom said:


> The rep replied earlier saying it was a feature of the CSR chip. Hopefully they will explain how this works with the control dial.



With UP2/4, our standard testing method is to have it connected to one of our players playing music and to android phone. When call comes on phone, music gets stopped and ring tone starts instead. With single press or press and hold you can accept or refuse call.


----------



## Gangsta101

Shanling said:


> With UP2/4, our standard testing method is to have it connected to one of our players playing music and to android phone. When call comes on phone, music gets stopped and ring tone starts instead. With single press or press and hold you can accept or refuse call.



I guess this is a roundabout way of saying "Yes it supports the dual connection feature". This is good to know. Now we just need to wait for an actual release date.

Yes Multipoint does depend on the CSR chip, however the manufacturer does need to choose to implement it. For example the Fiio M5 also uses the same CSR8675 chip, however Fiio chose not to implement this feature, even though the BTR3 does have it.


----------



## Galeonero

@Shanling Hello, I make a request again to make another case with a clip of much better quality, it does not leave me alone the clip of the case that is included, I would like it to be a clip of which I press on one side and get up from the other  .  Because the one that comes included gives me a terrible feeling that he is going to leave if I want to hook him on his clothes no matter how tense he is.


----------



## Shanling

Galeonero said:


> @Shanling Hello, I make a request again to make another case with a clip of much better quality, it does not leave me alone the clip of the case that is included, I would like it to be a clip of which I press on one side and get up from the other  .  Because the one that comes included gives me a terrible feeling that he is going to leave if I want to hook him on his clothes no matter how tense he is.



We spend quite a lot of time searching for some good suppliers of solutions for clips when we were developing it for M0, all the spring loaded ones we found showed to be way to fragile and much easier to broke than our current solution.

We are trying to improve our current clip, even for M0 it went through some revision, so hopefully can offer you even better clip in the future.


----------



## senorbroom

Mine just arrived this morning. Initial impressions are that is very well-made and feels great in-hand.  The dial is nice if maybe a little bit soft but that’s a very minor gripe. My MacBook wouldn’t recognise it in pair mode until I did a restart. 

I’m currently using it as a DAC and it’s quite lush. Better separation between most instruments with the exception of mid-bass. I’m using Beoplay H6S which have boosted mid-bass and it’s sounding warm but a bit loose. The toms on drums are very satisfying though. 

Electronic music is sounding rich and dreamy but some of my harder guitar music is lacking bite.


----------



## holsen

senorbroom said:


> Mine just arrived this morning. Initial impressions are that is very well-made and feels great in-hand.  The dial is nice if maybe a little bit soft but that’s a very minor gripe. My MacBook wouldn’t recognise it in pair mode until I did a restart.
> 
> I’m currently using it as a DAC and it’s quite lush. Better separation between most instruments with the exception of mid-bass. I’m using Beoplay H6S which have boosted mid-bass and it’s sounding warm but a bit loose. The toms on drums are very satisfying though.
> 
> Electronic music is sounding rich and dreamy but some of my harder guitar music is lacking bite.


May I ask, where did you get it and what did you pay for it?  Thanks


----------



## senorbroom

holsen said:


> May I ask, where did you get it and what did you pay for it?  Thanks



Amazon UK for £79.


----------



## MarkF786

How about an UP4.4 with a 4.4mm jack?

4.4mm seems to be becoming the more popular balanced connector.


----------



## Galeonero

MarkF786 said:


> How about an UP4.4 with a 4.4mm jack?
> 
> 4.4mm seems to be becoming the more popular balanced connector.


I do not know the issue of balanced cables, always use 3.5 mm normal, but the 4.4 mm is not more for headphones over-ear high impedance or very expensive? I don't think it makes much sense to make an economical device for 4.4mm, I think it would be better if you want a 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter. But of course I can be wrong and it is my humble opinion.


----------



## Galeonero

Shanling said:


> We spend quite a lot of time searching for some good suppliers of solutions for clips when we were developing it for M0, all the spring loaded ones we found showed to be way to fragile and much easier to broke than our current solution.
> 
> We are trying to improve our current clip, even for M0 it went through some revision, so hopefully can offer you even better clip in the future.


I understand, then we will have to wait patiently.
Because really, it is the only defect that I found the Up2. I was really happy with this device.


----------



## Shanling

MarkF786 said:


> How about an UP4.4 with a 4.4mm jack?
> 
> 4.4mm seems to be becoming the more popular balanced connector.



Unfortunately 4.4mm connector is quite bit bigger. While it's reasonable to fit it into bigger DAP, it's more problematic to do with small bluetooth adapters.



Galeonero said:


> I do not know the issue of balanced cables, always use 3.5 mm normal, but the 4.4 mm is not more for headphones over-ear high impedance or very expensive? I don't think it makes much sense to make an economical device for 4.4mm, I think it would be better if you want a 2.5mm to 4.4mm adapter. But of course I can be wrong and it is my humble opinion.



4.4mm is simply yet another standard that companies decided to use for balanced connection. It has some advantages (more robust than thin 2.5mm mainly) and it's slowly becoming more used. But of course, after years when everybody was using 2.5mm, switching to new standard will take some time. Especially at lower part of market.


----------



## Shanling

Got update on final dimensions:

60 x 36 x 13.5 mm

Weight 37g


----------



## Mlaihk

Shanling said:


> Got update on final dimensions:
> 
> 60 x 36 x 13.5 mm
> 
> Weight 37g


ETA on the UP4 and the app for UP2?


----------



## DynamicEars

anyone has UP2 and hidizs/tempotec sonata HD? Sorry if this already asked before, is UP2 is better sounding DAC while using in both BT and USB mode? Thanks in advance


----------



## Lidson Mendes Br (Sep 19, 2019)

Does anyone use Moondrop Kxxs and Shanling UP2 work well?
I have Xduoo XP-2, but there is no Bluetooth LDAC so I have to use it turned on OTG in the street this hinders.


----------



## holsen

Lidson Mendes Br said:


> I'm in doubt to use next to the smartphone the Shanling UP2 or UP4 that will launch, or if I get a DAP with this Shanling M0 bluetooth function. It would be to listen to the Moondrop Kxxs.


I've got the UP2 and since receiving it, I use my M5s DAP less and less.  With LDAC and streaming services / local files on my phone, I honestly don't need the DAP that often.  The UP2 is THAT good.   The only time I feel I need a. DAP is when I'm flying or playing music at a remote location, so I travel with it..    Also if you download the FiiO Music App, (@Shanling we need one) it has DNLA built in so you can access files on your network and play them through the UP2.   If I didn't already have the UP2 (and BTR3 which doesn't get used any more) I'd buy the the UP4 in a heartbeat.

BTW @Shanling it would be great if you would give us a way to disable Huawei's very unstable LDHC /HWA.


----------



## Shanling

holsen said:


> I've got the UP2 and since receiving it, I use my M5s DAP less and less.  With LDAC and streaming services / local files on my phone, I honestly don't need the DAP that often.  The UP2 is THAT good.   The only time I feel I need a. DAP is when I'm flying or playing music at a remote location, so I travel with it..    Also if you download the FiiO Music App, (@Shanling we need one) it has DNLA built in so you can access files on your network and play them through the UP2.   If I didn't already have the UP2 (and BTR3 which doesn't get used any more) I'd buy the the UP4 in a heartbeat.
> 
> BTW @Shanling it would be great if you would give us a way to disable Huawei's very unstable LDHC /HWA.



I will propose to have such disable LDHC function in our app. It's unfortunate situation of Android system, where it's hard to set BT codecs by user.


----------



## holsen

Shanling said:


> I will propose to have such disable LDHC function in our app. It's unfortunate situation of Android system, where it's hard to set BT codecs by user.


That will be great.  On my Samsung devices I can select LDAC and it will always reconnect with LDAC but with Huawei Devices I have to manually select LDAC every time otherwise it auto connects to LDHC.   with the other company's app it's possible to simply disable codecs on the BT DAC


----------



## holsen

@Shanling Is there any anticipated release date for the UP4?


----------



## Theojt

Or pre-ordering for early adopters? I'm not patient!


----------



## Shanling

holsen said:


> @Shanling Is there any anticipated release date for the UP4?



We hope to have it on market in November.



Theojt said:


> Or pre-ordering for early adopters? I'm not patient!



We don't sell directly. If you want to pre-order, you can reach out to your local seller / distributor.


----------



## senorbroom (Sep 24, 2019)

After using the Up2 primarily as a USB DAC the AAC mode does sound noticeably softer. I hope an app is released to control the EQ as the Up2 appears to boost my headphones already boosted bass.

Here’s how I use it with my Beoplay H6s:


----------



## Galeonero

DynamicEars said:


> anyone has UP2 and hidizs/tempotec sonata HD? Sorry if this already asked before, is UP2 is better sounding DAC while using in both BT and USB mode? Thanks in advance


Hi, I had the sonata HD v2 for a while.
Now I have the Shanling Up2, the up2 is much better for several reasons.
1. It does not need to connect as the Sonata does, and if you want to use it as a USB DAC it is better because you can use a longer cable and not the sonata that is small then it produces that it constantly comes out if you use it on the smartphone in your pocket .
2. The sound is much better, greater power, greater bass. I did not like the sound of the Sonata I did not feel any improvement in this regard against the dongle that came in the google pixel 2, only a little better power.
3. The up2 is more compatible with the use of BT, apparently with the various usb-c products at 3.5 mm there are and the disinformation that there are assets and liabilities, not all can use all then there may be a compatibility problem .
4. When I used the Sonata, I was constantly watching the cable because it can be broken at any time because of the design and because it is a cable, a bad movement or a jerk and it broke, it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## boodado

Sorry this question is so basic.  What is the salient differences between the UP2 and UP4.  Is one more of a desktop unit?  Why would you get the UP2 over the UP4? Thanks


----------



## Shanling

senorbroom said:


> After using the Up2 primarily as a USB DAC the AAC mode does sound noticeably softer. I hope an app is released to control the EQ as the Up2 appears to boost my headphones already boosted bass.
> 
> Here’s how I use it with my Beoplay H6s:



Well, you can blame AAC sound on the creator of AAC codec  Did you tried other codecs too? Or are you limited to AAC due to iPhone?

Did you tried to use some of the dedicated EQ apps already?



boodado said:


> Sorry this question is so basic.  What is the salient differences between the UP2 and UP4.  Is one more of a desktop unit?  Why would you get the UP2 over the UP4? Thanks



UP4:
- bigger and heavier
- more expensive
- little bit more controls on unit itself(can change gain and digital filters)
- shines mainly with balanced connection (so you either need to change cable or whole headphones)

UP2:
- smaller and lighter
- cheaper
- all you really need if you have no interest to go with balanced connection and are just happy enough with current headphones.


----------



## boodado

Thanks.  My desktop setup is a JDL Atom that I connect either a ES100 or BTR3 and stream from cell phone.  Looks like UP 4 would be the better option.  Thanks.


----------



## PROblemdetected

Just purchased a Shanling up2 from aliexpress.
Works fine with phone and pc via usb, but when i plug to charge no red light appears.
Ive tried with multiple chargers with differents Ma, but nothing happens? Any ideas?


----------



## crabdog

sakt1moko said:


> Just purchased a Shanling up2 from aliexpress.
> Works fine with phone and pc via usb, but when i plug to charge no red light appears.
> Ive tried with multiple chargers with differents Ma, but nothing happens? Any ideas?


I think it means your battery is already charged.


----------



## PROblemdetected

crabdog said:


> I think it means your battery is already charged.


Mmmmm it comes already charged? A little bit strange I think.

I read that u need a 0.5ma charger, but even on the usb portnof the pc no light appears...


----------



## crabdog

sakt1moko said:


> Mmmmm it comes already charged? A little bit strange I think.
> 
> I read that u need a 0.5ma charger, but even on the usb portnof the pc no light appears...


Mine had a near full charge when I got it. If I were you I would just use it for an hour or two and then see what happens when you plug it in after that.


----------



## PROblemdetected

crabdog said:


> Mine had a near full charge when I got it. If I were you I would just use it for an hour or two and then see what happens when you plug it in after that.


Yeah mate, u're right, after use for 2 hours I pluged and finally the red light appears!

Btw, anyone knows a ldac transmitter for pc?


----------



## Shanling

sakt1moko said:


> Btw, anyone knows a ldac transmitter for pc?



Shanling M0/M2x/M5s


----------



## jbattermann

Shanling said:


> Shanling M0/M2x/M5s



So just to clarify: the UP2 _cannot _transmit aptx-hd or ldac, it's merely a receiver?

Could I use the M0 as a dac for an iPhone and have the m0 'forward'/transmit the iphone's audio signal via aptx-hd or ldac?


----------



## Shanling

jbattermann said:


> So just to clarify: the UP2 _cannot _transmit aptx-hd or ldac, it's merely a receiver?
> 
> Could I use the M0 as a dac for an iPhone and have the m0 'forward'/transmit the iphone's audio signal via aptx-hd or ldac?



Yes, UP2 is only receiver. It was never presented as transmitter.  

With iPhone, not sure how is current state of iOS and its possibility to output over USB digital to USB DACs.


----------



## PROblemdetected (Sep 29, 2019)

Shanling said:


> Shanling M0/M2x/M5s


Can be pluged to the pc and use like a bluetooth?

Btw, im using right now UP2 as soundcard on the pc, just amazing how it sounds.
It will be amazing if the drivers let use it like a 7.1 soundcard, it will be best portable soundcard for pc


----------



## Shanling

sakt1moko said:


> Can be pluged to the pc and use like a bluetooth?
> 
> Btw, im using right now UP2 as soundcard on the pc, just amazing how it sounds.
> It will be amazing if the drivers let use it like a 7.1 soundcard, it will be best portable soundcard for pc



Yes, all our current player can work as Bluetooth transmitter. Adding LDAC bluetooth to any computer.


----------



## dbhaisota

When UP4 is going to be released?
And price range?


----------



## PROblemdetected

Shanling said:


> Yes, all our current player can work as Bluetooth transmitter. Adding LDAC bluetooth to any computer.


Im gonna send back the UP2 and get a M0
But I doubt about some bluetooth stuff, could u explain it more, because I dont get some ideas seeing the info of the product.

1. Its works like a trnasmitter, in all formats (apt, ldac, aptx ll...) But when is a receiver, it only works on LDAC and SBC?
2.It can be pluged on the pc like UP2 and used likena soundcard?
3.Its got the same DAC like UP2, right?

Thanks!


----------



## Galeonero (Sep 30, 2019)

sakt1moko said:


> Im gonna send back the UP2 and get a M0
> But I doubt about some bluetooth stuff, could u explain it more, because I dont get some ideas seeing the info of the product.
> 
> 1. Its works like a trnasmitter, in all formats (apt, ldac, aptx ll...) But when is a receiver, it only works on LDAC and SBC?
> ...


1. I don't kno w
2 and 3, if you read the specifications it is explained there, yes, they have the same DAC and if it can be used as a DAC USB only by connecting it via a cable to the computer.

What would be the point of returning the Up2 and buying the M0? They are practically the same devices.


----------



## PROblemdetected

Galeonero said:


> 1. I don't kno w
> 2 and 3, if you read the specifications it is explained there, yes, they have the same DAC and if it can be used as a DAC USB only by connecting it via a cable to the computer.
> 
> What would be the point of returning the Up2 and buying the M0? They are practically the same devices.



The M0 is a trnasmitter as well, so I could use my pc like source. 
For 30bucks more u get a standalone player as well


----------



## PROblemdetected (Oct 1, 2019)

Some problems with UP2. It didnt work from 2 meters away from the phone, no walls. Anyone got this problem? No matters what codec I choose, If I put myself between the shanling and the phone, the music just stops

Phone: xiaomi mix 18k, I used with some cheap earbuds and never have this problem. Firmware updated

EDIT: tested with my laptop, same isues, when i change of room loses conectivity, its normal?


----------



## yancore (Oct 1, 2019)

Sorry...


----------



## yancore (Oct 2, 2019)

Haiii for All Shanling Teams ... ☺ I just bought the "Shanling Up2" product, which is still on its way ... And there's something I want to ask first ... :

~ Is USB DAC Type-C included as a wireless line connectivity (alternative path besides the 3.5mm plug hole) ???

~ When the 24-bit Shanling Up2 USB DAC Type-C, combined with a dongle cable from iBasso DC02 32-bit 3.5mm, Hidizs Sonata II 24-bit + IFi Earbuddy, Shure SE215 Earphone + Enhanced Fully Adjust High Premium cable with Hebra Definition cable (I have) & The device that I use is Xiaomi Pocophone F1 ... Will Shanling Up2 becomes a wireless line that will be read 24-bit or 32-bit from some additional combinations of cable / fixed in the wireless line (Hope you can understand what I mean ) ???  

~ Is Shanling Up2, will release additional Leather Case or Silicon Case accessories like the previous Shanling M0 heir ???  

(And a little positive feedback from me personally & broadly + in detail, when releasing additional Case Leather or Case Silicon accessories, add a case clip to the back of the Case Leather or Case Silicon accessories, so it doesn't have the plain shape of a Leather Case or Silicon Case accessory (for example Silicon in BTR3), an earlier version, which can also be linked together in shirts or pants for Leather Cases or Silicon Cases to anticipate cuts from various types of collision aspects, from accidental / accidental falls, slams and blisters from unwanted friction ... (To be honest this is my opinion that is almost different, very, very rarely people object as much detail as I mean)) ... ✌ 

Using my initiative personally when looking at the first item, which made me fall in love at first sight at Shanling Up2 as practical as possible for the portable receiver class into a unit package that suits my desires & needs personally ... Hopefully this can be carried out by positive input me, which seems strange & of course makes sense ... Thank you very much to Tim Shanling, without the slightest exception from me & happy to know everyone Guys ...


----------



## Galeonero

sakt1moko said:


> Some problems with UP2. It didnt work from 2 meters away from the phone, no walls. Anyone got this problem? No matters what codec I choose, If I put myself between the shanling and the phone, the music just stops
> 
> Phone: xiaomi mix 18k, I used with some cheap earbuds and never have this problem. Firmware updated
> 
> EDIT: tested with my laptop, same isues, when i change of room loses conectivity, its normal?


0 problems


----------



## Galeonero

yancore said:


> Haiii untuk Semua Tim Shanling ... ☺
> 
> 
> Saya baru saja membeli produk "Shanling Up2", yang masih dalam perjalanan ... Dan ada sesuatu yang ingin saya tanyakan terlebih dahulu ...:
> ...


The USB DAC function is limited to 16bits / 48kbps, I don't really notice a different one between bluetooth and usb, for me they sound just as good.
On leather cases, I do not understand why they have not done so.


----------



## yancore (Oct 2, 2019)

Galeonero said:


> The USB DAC function is limited to 16bits / 48kbps, I don't really notice a different one between bluetooth and usb, for me they sound just as good.
> On leather cases, I do not understand why they have not done so.



Thank you for the answer, My friend ... ☺

I really hope that the Shanling teams can immediately release a special leather for UP2 ... It is very unfortunate if there is no choice of leather or silicon (which combined into one unit of leather case / silicon case between the combination  with a clip case with a premium leather clip case / silicon clip case in one package) very interesting things when implemented in full are really real ...

(A simple example of that picture, the combination of leather with a clip case when wrapped in color stitching  black / color stitching in accordance with the color of leather, will look synergic to each other) ... Hopefully their team can realize it enter positive I am Guys ...


----------



## Oscar-HiFi (Oct 2, 2019)

Is anyone else have the issue that the UP2 will only play SBC from an iPhone or iOS devices?

@Shanling


----------



## Shanling

dbhaisota said:


> When UP4 is going to be released?
> And price range?



November/December?
Priced comparable to its rivals.



sakt1moko said:


> Im gonna send back the UP2 and get a M0
> But I doubt about some bluetooth stuff, could u explain it more, because I dont get some ideas seeing the info of the product.
> 
> 1. Its works like a trnasmitter, in all formats (apt, ldac, aptx ll...) But when is a receiver, it only works on LDAC and SBC?
> ...



As transmitter, it does SBC, AAC, aptX and LDAC.
As receiver it does SBC, AAC and LDAC. Difference being only the aptX.

Yes, it works with computers as USB DAC or as USB Bluetooth transmitter.

Yes, same ES9218p DAC/AMP chip.



sakt1moko said:


> Some problems with UP2. It didnt work from 2 meters away from the phone, no walls. Anyone got this problem? No matters what codec I choose, If I put myself between the shanling and the phone, the music just stops
> 
> Phone: xiaomi mix 18k, I used with some cheap earbuds and never have this problem. Firmware updated
> 
> EDIT: tested with my laptop, same isues, when i change of room loses conectivity, its normal?



Body is very strong insulator of BT signal, but there should be other reflections of BT signal from surrounding. It could possibly show such problems only if you were in open field.



yancore said:


> ~ Is USB DAC Type-C included as a wireless line connectivity (alternative path besides the 3.5mm plug hole) ???
> 
> ~ When the 24-bit Shanling Up2 USB DAC Type-C, combined with a dongle cable from iBasso DC02 32-bit 3.5mm, Hidizs Sonata II 24-bit + IFi Earbuddy, Shure SE215 Earphone + Enhanced Fully Adjust High Premium cable with Hebra Definition cable (I have) & The device that I use is Xiaomi Pocophone F1 ... Will Shanling Up2 becomes a wireless line that will be read 24-bit or 32-bit from some additional combinations of cable / fixed in the wireless line (Hope you can understand what I mean ) ???
> 
> ~ Is Shanling Up2, will release additional Leather Case or Silicon Case accessories like the previous Shanling M0 heir ???



- UP2 can works as USB DAC when connected to computer. There is no output through USB-C connector(digital or analog).

- USB DAC on UP2 is limited to 16/48. But LDAC and LHDC are supporting Hi-Res over Bluetooth.

- Not sure about possible plans on leather case for UP2.



Oscar-HiFi said:


> Is anyone else have the issue that the UP2 will only play SBC from an iPhone or iOS devices?



Are you sure your iPhone is doing just SBC? As SBC uses blue and AAC cyan color of LED( I know, kind of dumb decision to have it this way), I know some new users were just confused by this.


----------



## yancore

Shanling said:


> - UP2 can works as USB DAC when connected to computer. There is no output through USB-C connector(digital or analog).
> 
> - USB DAC on UP2 is limited to 16/48. But LDAC and LHDC are supporting Hi-Res over Bluetooth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shanling

yancore said:


> If I may ask, why aren't you interested / not sure enough to implement a collection of leather or silicone for UP ???
> 
> It is very unfortunate if there is no companion for an accessory for UP2 ... Whereas your competitor UBTR3 applies, which precisely the specifications of the level class (won a lot) dominate more to UP2 ... Are you less interested in implementing leather or silicone, because it is only limited to the receiver, unlike the portable M0 which only has a minus in hardware (BT V4.0) ???
> 
> Will in the future release a portable successor M0 with the same specifications, or higher + as an improvement in terms of hardware (M0 next generation BT V5.0) or the successor to the UP2 to UP3 receiver with 768kHz / 32-bit version ???



Anything is possible regards some additional case, will see.

When we update M0, it will likely have newer Bluetooth chip.

Currently there is no Bluetooth codec supporting 32/768 kHz. Even the current support of 24 bit is quite demanding to achieve proper connection.


----------



## vaguely

How are people enjoying this? Still something worth investing in?


----------



## holsen

vaguely said:


> How are people enjoying this? Still something worth investing in?


Love my UP2 - Use it everyday as BT receiver out and about and as USB DAC in the office.   You'd have to pry it out of my cold dead hands.
Noticeably better sounding than the BTR3 IMO - the UP4 looks very interesting but I'm happy enough with the UP2 that I don't think I'll upgrade until I need to.


----------



## Galeonero

vaguely said:


> How are people enjoying this? Still something worth investing in?


Another one who is happy with Up2 here, I use it when I want to sit quietly and enjoy the music. The up4 doesn't interest me, I don't use 2.5 mm.


----------



## Galeonero

@Shanling   Hello, a query when in USB DAC mode with the notebook (W10), how do I know if it is processing at its highest quality? That would be 16 bits at 48kbps.


----------



## Shanling

Galeonero said:


> @Shanling   Hello, a query when in USB DAC mode with the notebook (W10), how do I know if it is processing at its highest quality? That would be 16 bits at 48kbps.



UP2 itself has no indication which bit/kHz are currently played. You need to check your files and settings of your playback software.


----------



## chokini

Shanling said:


> At current time, there is no way how to figure out which firmware is your unit.
> 
> We recommend new owners to simple update to latest firmware available on our web.



Hello,

Is it safe to apply the firmware update in a Windows _virtual_ machine ?


----------



## Shanling

chokini said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it safe to apply the firmware update in a Windows _virtual_ machine ?



Not sure, that software is from Qualcomm, not ours.


----------



## yancore (Oct 10, 2019)

Shanling said:


> Anything is possible regards some additional case, will see.
> 
> When we update M0, it will likely have newer Bluetooth chip.
> 
> Currently there is no Bluetooth codec supporting 32/768 kHz. Even the current support of 24 bit is quite demanding to achieve proper connection.



I am very happy if it can be realized as soon as possible, especially the combination of case clip into 1 package in Shanling UP2 as the best additional selection of collections ... Since we have invested some of our money in you & it is appropriate to satisfy + pamper UP2 customers at special prices super economical that makes good sense ...

If you may know the best & positive suggestions, high specifications & pretty competitive prices, only limited to wireless dac bluetooth receiver devices that support 32-bit / 768 kHz + but unfortunately in the bluetooth version is not displayed / not listed in privacy is not transparent (Bluetooth 8675 <=> Bluetooth V4.2), which It has been implemented in quite well-known brands such as Brand: Auris (https://theauris.com/collections/wireless-audio/products/amplify-hi-fi-wireless-headphone-amplifier).

Maybe in the future Shanling can release UP2 Dac receiver to upgrade UP3 with additional combination of 32-bit / 768kHz specifications + Bluetooth V5.0 with economically friendly price (Because I'm less interested in mini portable like Shanling M0, it's too complicated for me personally, and more interested in more as simple & practical as possible but classy + high quality, class of super mini size receivers like UP2 & Auris in design & intuitive I personally ... ✌️☺️✌️


----------



## Shanling

yancore said:


> If you may know the best & positive suggestions, high specifications & pretty competitive prices, only limited to wireless dac bluetooth receiver devices that support 32-bit / 768 kHz + but unfortunately in the bluetooth version is not displayed / not listed in privacy is not transparent, which It has been implemented in quite well-known brands such as Brand: Auris (https://theauris.com/collections/wireless-audio/products/amplify-hi-fi-wireless-headphone-amplifier).
> 
> Maybe in the future Shanling can release UP2 Dac receiver to upgrade UP3 with additional combination of 32-bit / 768kHz specifications + with economically friendly price (Because I'm less interested in mini portable like Shanling M0, it's too complicated for me personally, and more interested in more as simple & practical as possible but classy + high quality, class of super mini size receivers like UP2 & Auris in design & intuitive I personally ... ✌️☺️✌️




I'm not expert on Auris Bluetooth amplifier, but on their website I see no mention of USB DAC function or about advanced USB solution that would allow for such high resolution playback from PC.
And on Bluetooth side, they are limited to 24bit/96kHz as we are with our products.

And if we talk about simple theoretical maximum DAC performance, we can say that UP2's DAC support up to 32/384 and DSD256. But it's kind of useless since Bluetooth codecs are far from this.


----------



## yancore (Oct 10, 2019)

Shanling said:


> I'm not expert on Auris Bluetooth amplifier, but on their website I see no mention of USB DAC function or about advanced USB solution that would allow for such high resolution playback from PC.
> And on Bluetooth side, they are limited to 24bit/96kHz as we are with our products.
> 
> And if we talk about simple theoretical maximum DAC performance, we can say that UP2's DAC support up to 32/384 and DSD256. But it's kind of useless since Bluetooth codecs are far from this.




Thank you for the answer Guys ... ☺️

Since I am also still fairly new in the audio world ... So in short before I decided to buy UP2, I tried to find various reference sources for the compers as simple & as detailed as possible based on the specification of numbers & needs of various brand ... Bit numbers / kHz or Bluetooth versions that are not listed also sometimes often trap & cheat specifications because of ignorance in terms of experience (which one is needed or vice versa) ...

What I & we all know is playing at 32 / 384kHz & DSD256 (From various references that I have read & heard), is it true that a music player with the format "FLAC" not "MP3" + hardware ???

As a racing system and various intermediaries, it is located at 24-bit or 32-bit. with dedicated mic) only, which hardware & system remains & is read in the 16-bit / 48kHz pathway, for which I use an additional dongle cable as a simple tester Brand from : iBasso DC02 3.5mm ~ On 32-bit DSD 256x & Hidizs Sonata HD II 24-bit when on the counter listening to music with the format "MP3 and FLAC format", will remain the same as read by the default system of the smartphone device My
Classic & Legendary (Xiaomi Pocophone F1) is in the 16-bit / 48kHz path ... But in terms of sound there is a significant increase in the broad & detail of all soundstage (Combined as a puzzle game, with full max upgrade customize 2 cables made by "Hebra Definition" + each 2 "Plug Jack Oyaide Palladium Gold (AP) & Palladium Platinum (PP) "with IEM" Shure SE215 "one of my favorite classic best collections. I personally feel" Shure SE846 Premium class "& other high-end earphones ...

As shown in the picture (In the green circle) with the best music player from the best favorite, which I always use often is "Poweramp" on my Android Guys ...


----------



## highlightshadow (Oct 10, 2019)

yancore said:


> Thank you for the answer Guys ... ☺️
> 
> Since I am also still fairly new in the audio world ... So in short before I decided to buy UP2, I tried to find various reference sources for the compers as simple & as detailed as possible based on the specification of numbers & needs of various brand ... Bit numbers / kHz or Bluetooth versions that are not listed also sometimes often trap & cheat specifications because of ignorance in terms of experience (which one is needed or vice versa) ...
> 
> ...


Limitation of driverless class1 USB Audio i believe

Although - it's also what the DAC implements.... i think both the Up2 and Fiio BTR3 are limited to 16/48 ... i know the USB Audio Pro app can bypass this IF the DAC allows higher ... but it's up to the USB device to support various classes/standards


----------



## yancore

[QUOTE = "highlightshadow, post: 15237528, anggota: 504068"] Batasan driver1 class1 USB Audio yang saya percaya

Meskipun - itu juga apa yang diterapkan DAC .... saya pikir baik Up2 dan Fiio BTR3 terbatas pada 16/48 ... saya tahu aplikasi USB Audio Pro dapat melewati ini JIKA DAC memungkinkan lebih tinggi ... tapi terserah ke perangkat USB untuk mendukung berbagai kelas / standar [/ QUOTE]

Benar sekali ... Kesimpulannya kembali ke poin utama adalah dalam hal perangkat keras itu sendiri + disesuaikan dengan sistem perangkat lunak terbaru juga, sudah pasti banyak memakan biaya produksi yang lebih mahal untuk ukuran super mini dac + praktis ...


----------



## yancore (Oct 10, 2019)

If I may pour out my crazy & silly thoughts here, and can be said to be off topic ... But there is still a close relationship with the world of audio & USB Type C jacks and other devices (Micro & lightning audio), maybe it's almost rare that people have Thinking as far away as I am Guys ... So please understand ...

Is it possible for a manufacturer and experts of the latest audio engineers around the world, to be able to implement a real, adapter connector in the form of an audio magnetic pin for type-c seprsktis & as simple as possible, and others universally ???

(Using any universal cable included, including the earphone cable itself), to charge the battery at the same time to listen to music in one package / cable as long as the adapter adapter remains universal (and also without losing the original sound of the earphone cable itself) ...

So without having to plug & plug into various devices (To anticipate making the USB plug become loose / easily loose / even broken / bent when used in a limited jeans bag and so on), to be able to move as freely as possible without constraints of various disturbances & certainly without worried ...

And the picture is the same as charging a magnetic path to facilitate & speed up, even make durable goods & full protection of type c plug that is guaranteed (At the same time being anti-dust) ...

Hopefully my message can be understood & understood in as much detail as possible ... Since I'm only a thinker far ahead, observers & audiences alone ... ☺️


----------



## elfrench

Are there any news about the app for up2?


----------



## Galeonero

yancore said:


> Thank you for the answer Guys ... ☺️
> 
> Since I am also still fairly new in the audio world ... So in short before I decided to buy UP2, I tried to find various reference sources for the compers as simple & as detailed as possible based on the specification of numbers & needs of various brand ... Bit numbers / kHz or Bluetooth versions that are not listed also sometimes often trap & cheat specifications because of ignorance in terms of experience (which one is needed or vice versa) ...
> 
> ...


I did not understand why you put a picture of the specifications of your phone that really does not influence anything with the Shanling up2.

Your question is why it does not show the bit rate and Hz of the Shanling up2? So much trouble for this?


----------



## Galeonero

yancore said:


> If I may pour out my crazy & silly thoughts here, and can be said to be off topic ... But there is still a close relationship with the world of audio & USB Type C jacks and other devices (Micro & lightning audio), maybe it's almost rare that people have Thinking as far away as I am Guys ... So please understand ...
> 
> Is it possible for a manufacturer and experts of the latest audio engineers around the world, to be able to implement a real, adapter connector in the form of an audio magnetic pin for type-c seprsktis & as simple as possible, and others universally ???
> 
> ...


The topic you have written is interesting but it would be better if you make a separate post, this is a Shanling Up2 and Up4 post, not to discuss other topics.


----------



## yancore

Galeonero said:


> I did not understand why you put a picture of the specifications of your phone that really does not influence anything with the Shanling up2.
> 
> Your question is why it does not show the bit rate and Hz of the Shanling up2? So much trouble for this?



I thought initially it would have a big effect, because it was just trying to show why there were no changes in the bits when using a cable dongle (As a simple tester) ... As a result it returned to each of its hardware aspects, maybe the same as dac wireless when connected. ... Since I haven't received the UP2 package item (Still on my way and since I'm a new user in the world of portable dac & mini receiver) ... Please understand and apologize in advance Guys ...


----------



## yancore

Galeonero said:


> The topic you have written is interesting but it would be better if you make a separate post, this is a Shanling Up2 and Up4 post, not to discuss other topics.



And apologize in advance ... I will try again to make my first new post so that it can be read by directly related "Audio Developers" ... ☺️


----------



## Shanling

yancore said:


> Thank you for the answer Guys ... ☺️
> 
> Since I am also still fairly new in the audio world ... So in short before I decided to buy UP2, I tried to find various reference sources for the compers as simple & as detailed as possible based on the specification of numbers & needs of various brand ... Bit numbers / kHz or Bluetooth versions that are not listed also sometimes often trap & cheat specifications because of ignorance in terms of experience (which one is needed or vice versa) ...
> 
> ...



I'm not exactly sure what are your questions. You keep talking about 32bit and DSD256, yet here you are showing us playback of 16/44 file and talking about mp3 files?

So, to sum it up for UP2:
Audio chip used is ES9218p, 32bit dac, supporting up to DSD256 and 32/384. You can read more about it here: http://www.esstech.com/index.php/en...og-converters/sabre-hifi-mobile-dacs/es9218p/
Over Bluetooth, highest you can do now is LDAC and LHDC with 24/96 support.
USB input is limited to 16/48 due to hardware used.

What happens to music files before that is question up to manufacturer of your phone / app developer.


----------



## Dasky (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone with an UP2 and android phone could confirm an issue for me please. You'll need to be able to use LDAC and adjust the sample rate through developer options. From what I remember the developer options didn't always stick so leave and enter again to check the sample rate change has taken.

My UP2 seems to have a lower maximum volume while using LDAC@44KHz vs LDAC@96KHz. I took some open circuit voltage readings and was quite surprised with the difference. Other codecs don't appear to have an issue and I've also tested my source using an ES100 without issue.

I used Linux and the EHfive pulseaudio-modules-bt patch with LDAC set to the SQ setting which I believe is around 600kbps.

LDAC@44 - 0.6903V
LDAC@96 - 1.3128V

AAC@44 - 1.4623V
AAC@48 - 1.4622V

AptX-HD@44 - 1.4641V
AptX-HD@48 -  1.4640V


LDAC@44 IMD is increased compared LDAC@96, I've attached a couple graphs below. The recording gain had to be increased for the UP2@44 as the signal was down about 5.5db so a little extra noise is expected. The noise floor is limited by my recording device so these figures should be taken with a grain of salt.



>




On a side note, if the app becomes available it would be nice if I could choose to disable AptX-HD. This would stop some transmitters selecting AptX-HD over AptX Low Latency.


----------



## fsi22

Dasky said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone with an UP2 and android phone could confirm an issue for me please. You'll need to be able to use LDAC and adjust the sample rate through developer options. From what I remember the developer options didn't always stick so leave and enter again to check the sample rate change has taken.
> 
> My UP2 seems to have a lower maximum volume while using LDAC@44KHz vs LDAC@96KHz. I took some open circuit voltage readings and was quite surprised with the difference. Other codecs don't appear to have an issue and I've also tested my source using an ES100 without issue.
> 
> ...



Do you have measurements of AptX LL?


----------



## Dasky (Oct 12, 2019)

fsi22 said:


> Do you have measurements of AptX LL?


Sorry maybe I'm being dense but what measurements? If you're on about maximum volume it seemed correct. If you want performance numbers it performs as standard AptX but with lower latency.

Once again these figures shouldn't really be trusted completely.


>




So the *D10+BT* entries, the devices are actually receiving a sample rate of 48KHz. The chain is as follows *Windows 10 USB > Topping D10 > D10 Optical > BT transmitter > BT receiver*.
_(The optical to bluetooth transmitters I've tested seem to resample to 48KHz for transmission. Upsampling from 44.1KHz on these transmitters causes extra noise/errors.)_

The *Linux *entries should have avoided any resampling with the following chain *Linux > PulseAudio > BT Receiver. *
_(So everything is done software side and then sent using a standard USB bluetooth data dongle, no audio encoding is done by the bluetooth dongle.)_

It's a shame I don't have a better recording device but rightmark has its limitations anyway. I did these tests mostly for curiosity on how well the cheap optical to bluetooth transmitters performed.

If it's the latency of AptX-LL you're interested in,
*UP2  +28ms
H7    +26ms* _(Bang & Olufsen H7 do support AptX-LL)
(These latency results are how delayed the sound is compared to my wired headphones. The bluetooth result also varies a couple of ms.)_

I hope this answers your question?


----------



## fsi22

Dasky said:


> Sorry maybe I'm being dense but what measurements? If you're on about maximum volume it seemed correct. If you want performance numbers it performs as standard AptX but with lower latency.
> 
> Once again these figures shouldn't really be trusted completely.
> 
> ...




I was curious about difference apart from latency between Aptx HD and LL.  

Yes, it does, thank you.


----------



## vaguely

holsen said:


> Love my UP2 - Use it everyday as BT receiver out and about and as USB DAC in the office.   You'd have to pry it out of my cold dead hands.
> Noticeably better sounding than the BTR3 IMO - the UP4 looks very interesting but I'm happy enough with the UP2 that I don't think I'll upgrade until I need to.



lol love the idea of making any earphone BT, currently using LG v20 as my DAC but I think i'll grab an up2 2, 2 go along with my next earphones after I sell my Hyla's, ty! couldn't find much on the up4, maybe that's for the best ;]


----------



## Shanling

Dasky said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone with an UP2 and android phone could confirm an issue for me please. You'll need to be able to use LDAC and adjust the sample rate through developer options. From what I remember the developer options didn't always stick so leave and enter again to check the sample rate change has taken.
> 
> My UP2 seems to have a lower maximum volume while using LDAC@44KHz vs LDAC@96KHz. I took some open circuit voltage readings and was quite surprised with the difference. Other codecs don't appear to have an issue and I've also tested my source using an ES100 without issue.



We tested it yesterday. We had some phones that showed this problem, while others showed no change between 44.1 and 96. Will look more into it.



vaguely said:


> lol love the idea of making any earphone BT, currently using LG v20 as my DAC but I think i'll grab an up2 2, 2 go along with my next earphones after I sell my Hyla's, ty! couldn't find much on the up4, maybe that's for the best ;]



You can find info on UP4 in first post or in this link: http://en.shanling.com/article/118

To put it shortly: UP4 provides more power, theoretically better sound and little bit better battery life. But is bigger, heavier, more expensive and to truly use it to its fullest, you need to have headphones with balanced connection.


----------



## rchs

I've had the UP2 for a few days driving Pinnacle P1s and so far so good. 

iOS defaults to AAC but the cyan hue could easily be confused with blue/SBC. Android has all the options covered and working fine. I'd previously been using a Fiio Q1 Mark II, the Q1 sounds a tad better but not enough to match the convenience of the UP2.

The media controls work great, with a satisfying click. The volume dial is not sensitive enough, it takes a lot of turning to raise the volume. My one gripe is that the volume resets to zero when you turn off/on the device. 

Interestingly, you can use the USB DAC while connected via bluetooth, defaulting to USB unless the bluetooth device is playing audio. Whether this is intentional I don't know. Note that the device will turn itself off if you connect to USB while connected to bluetooth, but not if you disconnect to USB.


----------



## Dasky

Shanling said:


> We tested it yesterday. We had some phones that showed this problem, while others showed no change between 44.1 and 96. Will look more into it.



Thank you for checking this, hopefully a firmware update can solve the issue.


----------



## elfrench

Are there any news about the app for up2?


----------



## Shanling

elfrench said:


> Are there any news about the app for up2?



Still no update.


----------



## vaxick

Is there any benefit of waiting for the UP4 if you won't be using the balanced output?  Will it still provide extra power through the 3.5mm jack compared to the UP2.  I need a BT receiver for running, but I'd also like to use it at home with my Audioquest Nighthawks.


----------



## holsen

Simply put:  if you don't need balanced output, you don't nee the 4.  I can drive my Tin P1 just fine with the UP 2, both when out cycling or as a USB DAC at my deck.   I also have a BTR3 and the UP2 is better sounding device.


----------



## qOrange

Dasky said:


> On a side note, if the app becomes available it would be nice if I could choose to disable AptX-HD. This would stop some transmitters selecting AptX-HD over AptX Low Latency.



Registered just to give a +1 for this. Have a BT transmitter which supports both aptX HD and LL, so it defaults to aptX HD when streaming to UP2. So I was quite disappointed to find out I cannot use UP2 for watching movies as well.

Otherwise, a great product! In addition to what everybody else said, I would like to mention that the mic seems to work quite well (I only tested indoors, I should say).


----------



## holsen

Yes there's no app and yes, you cannot disable a codec.on UP2. But it you're on Android, you can enable developer options. And manually select the codec you wish to use..


----------



## Dasky

qOrange said:


> Registered just to give a +1 for this. Have a BT transmitter which supports both aptX HD and LL, so it defaults to aptX HD when streaming to UP2. So I was quite disappointed to find out I cannot use UP2 for watching movies as well.
> 
> Otherwise, a great product! In addition to what everybody else said, I would like to mention that the mic seems to work quite well (I only tested indoors, I should say).



So a few of the transmitters I've used support dual stream and will select the highest common codec between the devices you connect. I've been using the UP2 in AptX-LL by connecting some other headphones that support AptX-LL only, then once the UP2 switches to AptX-LL disconnecting the other device. I know you can pickup cheap AptX-LL receivers under £5, maybe not the best solution but could be worth a shot?



holsen said:


> Yes there's no app and yes, you cannot disable a codec.on UP2. But it you're on Android, you can enable developer options. And manually select the codec you wish to use..



This isn't an option on most standalone bluetooth transmitters, I've seen one with a priority switch between AptX-LL and AptX-HD but it's fairly expensive. 

I'd actually be happy to install UP2 firmware that removed the AptX-HD option altogether but I doubt that's an option. So an app would be best, which I'm hoping might release with the UP4 but I've got my doubts.


----------



## qOrange

Dasky said:


> This isn't an option on most standalone bluetooth transmitters, I've seen one with a priority switch between AptX-LL and AptX-HD but it's fairly expensive.



Exactly this.



Dasky said:


> So a few of the transmitters I've used support dual stream and will select the highest common codec between the devices you connect. I've been using the UP2 in AptX-LL by connecting some other headphones that support AptX-LL only, then once the UP2 switches to AptX-LL disconnecting the other device. I know you can pickup cheap AptX-LL receivers under £5, maybe not the best solution but could be worth a shot?



Hm, that is the cheaper idea, but I think I'm probably just going to buy a transmitter which streams up to LL. Is LL higher in the hierarchy than standard aptX? I.e. I won't have the same problem with an aptX and aptX LL enabled transmitter?

I would think about switching to the BTR3, but I really need the better mic on UP2. It's a shame Shanling doesn't provide an app.


----------



## Galeonero

qOrange said:


> Exactly this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, why did you exclusively need an application that disables Up2 or Up2 codecs? If this can be done from the phone's own configuration? You just have to enable developer and then go to developer or advanced settings (depending on how it is on your smartphone)

Man the Shanling up2 works great, I never had a problem using it as a USB DAC or with bluetooth, not so much back, buy it without fear.


----------



## moridess

Hi, I am using Up2 for more than a month and it is great device for portable use with my phone. But now, I am trying to connect it to my PC and use it as external sound card. While connected by USB cable, it is detected without any problem, but it can be only used as audio out device. Is there any way to use an internal microphone as well? I would like to use it as headset with mic, while playing games.

If it cannot be done by USB, is there any other way to use Up2 in that use case on Windows 10 PC? Maybe some cheap bluetooth adapter with Aptx Low Latency protocol, which will be able to transmit and receive audio data in the same time? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hal Rockwell

moridess said:


> Hi, I am using Up2 for more than a month and it is great device for portable use with my phone. But now, I am trying to connect it to my PC and use it as external sound card. While connected by USB cable, it is detected without any problem, but it can be only used as audio out device. Is there any way to use an internal microphone as well? I would like to use it as headset with mic, while playing games.
> 
> If it cannot be done by USB, is there any other way to use Up2 in that use case on Windows 10 PC? Maybe some cheap bluetooth adapter with Aptx Low Latency protocol, which will be able to transmit and receive audio data in the same time? Thanks for your help.



Avantree DG60 is as good as it gets.


----------



## Dasky

qOrange said:


> Exactly this.
> Hm, that is the cheaper idea, but I think I'm probably just going to buy a transmitter which streams up to LL. Is LL higher in the hierarchy than standard aptX? I.e. I won't have the same problem with an aptX and aptX LL enabled transmitter?



I've not seen anything select AptX over AptX-LL, it would be very odd.




Galeonero said:


> Hello, why did you exclusively need an application that disables Up2 or Up2 codecs? If this can be done from the phone's own configuration? You just have to enable developer and then go to developer or advanced settings (depending on how it is on your smartphone)
> 
> Man the Shanling up2 works great, I never had a problem using it as a USB DAC or with bluetooth, not so much back, buy it without fear.



I replied to someone about this a couple of posts before yours with "This isn't an option on most standalone bluetooth transmitters, I've seen one with a priority switch between AptX-LL and AptX-HD but it's fairly expensive." 
Selecting a different bluetooth codec through android developer options doesn't apply to everything the UP2 connects with.




moridess said:


> Hi, I am using Up2 for more than a month and it is great device for portable use with my phone. But now, I am trying to connect it to my PC and use it as external sound card. While connected by USB cable, it is detected without any problem, but it can be only used as audio out device. Is there any way to use an internal microphone as well? I would like to use it as headset with mic, while playing games.
> 
> If it cannot be done by USB, is there any other way to use Up2 in that use case on Windows 10 PC? Maybe some cheap bluetooth adapter with Aptx Low Latency protocol, which will be able to transmit and receive audio data in the same time? Thanks for your help.





Hal Rockwell said:


> Avantree DG60 is as good as it gets.



Are you sure the DG60 does this? I thought you required FastStream to get decent low latency audio + microphone. I don't believe the UP2 supports FastStream (it would be nice if it did) or does it revert to using the HSP/HFP profile? The HSP/HFP profile is limited to mono(?) sound + microphone at a fairly low bitrate. I can't imagine HSP/HFP being good enough for gaming.


----------



## Shanling

vaxick said:


> Is there any benefit of waiting for the UP4 if you won't be using the balanced output?  Will it still provide extra power through the 3.5mm jack compared to the UP2.  I need a BT receiver for running, but I'd also like to use it at home with my Audioquest Nighthawks.



UP4 offers more power even in single-ended if you enable dual DAC mode (91mW vs 71) and better battery life (15h vs 11). If that is worth waiting, higher price and bigger device, is up to you.



qOrange said:


> Registered just to give a +1 for this. Have a BT transmitter which supports both aptX HD and LL, so it defaults to aptX HD when streaming to UP2. So I was quite disappointed to find out I cannot use UP2 for watching movies as well.
> 
> Otherwise, a great product! In addition to what everybody else said, I would like to mention that the mic seems to work quite well (I only tested indoors, I should say).



So you want android/iOS app, so that you can hard disable some codecs in firmware of UP2, so you can use it with some transmitter with PC, that lacks any basic settings for codecs? Not sure if we have codec settings planned this way. 

And did you contacted manufacturer of your transmitter to provide controls over such basic settings?

For watching movies, most software has settings to adjust audio delay. Games are the more problematic platform when it comes to using Bluetooth headphones.



moridess said:


> Hi, I am using Up2 for more than a month and it is great device for portable use with my phone. But now, I am trying to connect it to my PC and use it as external sound card. While connected by USB cable, it is detected without any problem, but it can be only used as audio out device. Is there any way to use an internal microphone as well? I would like to use it as headset with mic, while playing games.
> 
> If it cannot be done by USB, is there any other way to use Up2 in that use case on Windows 10 PC? Maybe some cheap bluetooth adapter with Aptx Low Latency protocol, which will be able to transmit and receive audio data in the same time? Thanks for your help.



Unfortunately not possible to have microphone working when using as USB DAC.


----------



## ClieOS (Oct 24, 2019)

qOrange said:


> Hm, that is the cheaper idea, but I think I'm probably just going to buy a transmitter which streams up to LL. Is LL higher in the hierarchy than standard aptX? I.e. I won't have the same problem with an aptX and aptX LL enabled transmitter?



AptX-LL won't get you better sound quality than normal aptX. LL means Low Latency, which basically is optimized for video playback and such when you need to sync the sound with the screen. To do this, it usually will reduce a little bit of SQ and use the saved bandwidth to improve latency. It is useful for video amd game, but not intended for pure music playback.


----------



## comzee

@Shanling 
Is there a release date for the UP4 yet?
Where will it be available in North America? Amazon?


----------



## Saltjo

Shanling said:


> So you want android/iOS app, so that you can hard disable some codecs in firmware of UP2, so you can use it with some transmitter with PC, that lacks any basic settings for codecs? Not sure if we have codec settings planned this way.



In my opinion this was a convinient option, as also settings in the developer mode in android has to be set for every session again and cannot be stored. I was very happy the moment my btr3 got a option like this via the app. So please consider this again.


----------



## Shanling

comzee said:


> @Shanling
> Is there a release date for the UP4 yet?
> Where will it be available in North America? Amazon?



Expect late november/december.

Our dealer in USA is Musicteck.



Saltjo said:


> In my opinion this was a convinient option, as also settings in the developer mode in android has to be set for every session again and cannot be stored. I was very happy the moment my btr3 got a option like this via the app. So please consider this again.



So if you change it on Fiio's app on Android, BTR3 is forcing same codec to all other possible pairings?


----------



## Saltjo (Oct 24, 2019)

Shanling said:


> So if you change it on Fiio's app on Android, BTR3 is forcing same codec to all other possible pairings?



You can disable codecs that should not not be used. So you force it to use only the selected ones.

My mobile (Huawei) always selects HWA over LDAC. I can change the codec using developer settings. But leaving developer settings for something else it directly switches back to HWA. So in the app I can disable HWA.


----------



## Saltjo

Hal Rockwell said:


>


----------



## holsen

Yes, but do those settings apply to the BTR3 or to the device on which the app is installed.   I believe the settings apply to the device on which the app is installed..... but I'm not sure... it would be good to get a definitive answer on that one.


----------



## fsi22

holsen said:


> Yes, but do those settings apply to the BTR3 or to the device on which the app is installed.   I believe the settings apply to the device on which the app is installed..... but I'm not sure... it would be good to get a definitive answer on that one.




The BTR3


----------



## yorosello (Oct 25, 2019)

I just get my UP2 & when I paired it for the first time to my S9+, it uses the APTX codex. I tried to change the codex to LDAC through the developer settings but it will switch back to APTX.

But after I opened the connected device setting & enabled the LDAC options there, my phone automatically changed it's codex to LDAC from that time on. No more resetting back to Aptx


----------



## holsen (Oct 25, 2019)

yorosello said:


> I just get my UP2 & when I paired it for the first time to my S9+, it uses the APTX codex. I tried to change the codex to LDAC through the developer settings but it will switch back to APTX.
> 
> But after I opened the bluetooth device setting, I could enable the stream high quality audio/LDAC options from shanling & my phone automatically changed it's codex to LDAC as well. It stays with LDAC codex unlike the first time.


Great job.  Yes, that will. Work on your Samsung phone as it does on my Samsung tablet.  The problem for me lies on my Huawei Phone which always forces itself to default to the HWA / LDHC Codec and there's no way to disable it.  On the Samsung it's not a problem because the LDHC codec isn't on Samsung devices.  It's really frustrating.  LDHC sounds good like LDAC but it's unstable and brings a lot of static into the stream.  AND THERE IS NO WAY TO GET RID OF IT.  Shanling is not the problem, Huawei is the problem but @Shanling we need your help with software to disable HWA / LDHC; it's very annoying.


----------



## yorosello

holsen said:


> Great job.  Yes, that will. Work on your Samsung phone as it does on my Samsung tablet.  The problem for me lies on my Huawei Phone which always forces itself to default to the HWA / LDHC Codec and there's no way to disable it.  On the Samsung it's not a problem because the LDHC codec isn't on Samsung devices.  It's really frustrating.  LDHC sounds good like LDAC but it's unstable and brings a lot of static into the stream.  AND THERE IS NO WAY TO GET RID OF IT.  Shanling is not the problem, Huawei is the problem but @Shanling we need your help with software to disable HWA / LDHC; it's very annoying.


I see... they did need to make a special software for huawei phone then.


----------



## holsen

yorosello said:


> I see... they did need to make a special software for huawei phone then.


If they made an app, one would be able to disable all codecs that aren't used on the UP2 / UP4. so it doesn't matter what phone you use.   This is exactly how the FiiO app works.   Open App > Disable Codecs > connect to device and the device will use the available codecs on the Shanling.  On my fiio I have disabled AAC, Aptx, and LDHC

but I much prefer the sound of my UP2 and it has better battery life too!


----------



## yorosello (Oct 25, 2019)

holsen said:


> If they made an app, one would be able to disable all codecs that aren't used on the UP2 / UP4. so it doesn't matter what phone you use.   This is exactly how the FiiO app works.   Open App > Disable Codecs > connect to device and the device will use the available codecs on the Shanling.  On my fiio I have disabled AAC, Aptx, and LDHC
> 
> but I much prefer the sound of my UP2 and it has better battery life too!


Hope they made the app available soon.

UP2 does sound very good. I think this is the best device I had been invested in so far & will not upgrade probably for a few years until it really gets old.


----------



## qOrange

Dasky said:


> I've not seen anything select AptX over AptX-LL, it would be very odd.



Thanks. Getting a transmitter that cannot stream aptX HD seems to be the answer to my troubles then. Unless Shanling provides an app, that is.



Shanling said:


> For watching movies, most software has settings to adjust audio delay.



Good idea, thanks. However, my TV only allows me to _delay_ audio.


----------



## Shanling

New firmware update for Shanling UP2

Download Google Drive

Notes:

1.       Fixed problem causing voice calls to be directed only to left channel.

2.       Adjusted LED indicator’s colour for AAC codec. Shifting its tone more to turquoise, making it easier distinguishable from rich blue colour of SBC.


----------



## Mlaihk

Shanling, is an app coming or not?  I appreciate if you can give us a candid response.


----------



## Shanling

Mlaihk said:


> Shanling, is an app coming or not?  I appreciate if you can give us a candid response.



Yes, we are working with software developer on app for UP2/4.


----------



## yiannis.zach (Oct 29, 2019)

I've just pre-ordered the Shanling UP4 together with the Fiio BTR5, so I'll try a comparison against the Earstudio ES100 and the Fiio BTR3.


----------



## Mlaihk

endless.skai said:


> I've just pre-ordered the Shanling UP4 together with the Fiio BTR5, so I'll try a comparison against the Earstudio ES100 and the Fiio BTR3.


Where did you pre-order from?


----------



## yiannis.zach

Mlaihk said:


> Where did you pre-order from?



https://hifigo.com/


----------



## yorosello

I hope UP2 had some sort of screen protector to protect the glass screen since mine is now full of scratch


----------



## Mlaihk

Shanling said:


> Yes, we are working with software developer on app for UP2/4.


And what's the ETA?  Been waiting for months......


----------



## BenF

I had two Radsone ES100 crap out in within 7 months. The second replacement I gifted away to a friend, because I had UP2.
Today, 3 months after receiving it, I picked it up off the table, and the front panel just came off:








As you can see, no signs of physical damage - looks like a bad glue job.

This is really annoying - my Sony SBH52 has been working for 4 or 5 years now, yet recent TOTL adapters can't survive more than a few months.
Kinda raises the question if we should keep chasing the latest and greatest adapters, if manufacturers can't get their act straight...


----------



## Shanling

BenF said:


> I had two Radsone ES100 crap out in within 7 months. The second replacement I gifted away to a friend, because I had UP2.
> Today, 3 months after receiving it, I picked it up off the table, and the front panel just came off:
> 
> 
> ...



So sorry to see this. On UP2, screen is connected same way as it's on our players and they proved to be very durable in long term.

Definitely contact your original seller for repair/replacement.


----------



## ClieOS

yorosello said:


> I hope UP2 had some sort of screen protector to protect the glass screen since mine is now full of scratch



There are some on Taobao.

I scratch mine on the first day, so now it is well protected by screen protector.



BenF said:


> ...
> Today, 3 months after receiving it, I picked it up off the table, and the front panel just came off:...
> As you can see, no signs of physical damage - looks like a bad glue job.



Might not be your case, but high ambient temperature (such as inside a hot car) can weaken the double-sided tape used in many of these kind glass and cause it to fall off.


----------



## yorosello

ClieOS said:


> There are some on Taobao.
> 
> I scratch mine on the first day, so now it is well protected by screen protector.
> 
> ...



Well, I see no reason for me to wait for a month or so just for a small screen protector tho :/


----------



## Galeonero

BenF said:


> I had two Radsone ES100 crap out in within 7 months. The second replacement I gifted away to a friend, because I had UP2.
> Today, 3 months after receiving it, I picked it up off the table, and the front panel just came off:
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, I'm sorry it happened to you. I have mine 4 months ago and it is perfect.
It may be that leaving it against the sun for a long time or sitting on top of it, has caused that or simply a bad assembly, which can happen in any product at all times. Even on iPhones it happens. No batch of manufacturing is 100% perfect on any product.
Ask for a new one, this product is simply fantastic.


----------



## Galeonero

Shanling said:


> New firmware update for Shanling UP2
> 
> Download Google Drive
> 
> ...


Any news of the Android Application and do you intend or are in the process of launching a new case of better quality? The truth is that I am looking forward to a leather case like the Shaling M0 for Up2


----------



## BenF (Nov 3, 2019)

Shanling said:


> So sorry to see this. On UP2, screen is connected same way as it's on our players and they proved to be very durable in long term.
> 
> Definitely contact your original seller for repair/replacement.


I did contact the seller, but it doesn't look good. After I explained the issue and showed the pictures, he replied:







ClieOS said:


> ...Might not be your case, but high ambient temperature (such as inside a hot car) can weaken the double-sided tape used in many of these kind glass and cause it to fall off.


Never left it inside a hot car



Galeonero said:


> Hi, I'm sorry it happened to you. I have mine 4 months ago and it is perfect.
> It may be that leaving it against the sun for a long time or sitting on top of it, has caused that or simply a bad assembly, which can happen in any product at all times. Even on iPhones it happens. No batch of manufacturing is 100% perfect on any product.
> Ask for a new one, this product is simply fantastic.


Didn't leave it in the sun, nor sat on top of it 

What's bothering me is that out of 4 expensive Bluetooth adapters I had in the last 15 months, 3 are dead - 2 Earstudio ES100 and now Shanling UP2.
Only FIIO BTR3 is still going strong after more than a year of use. It also has experienced much tougher use than UP2 - went through 7 flights, including 4 trans-Atlantic ones, and was used in temperatures from -20 to +30 (Celsius).
Too bad BTR3 doesn't sound as good as ES100 or UP2, otherwise I'd stick with it.

*P.S.* To Radsone's credit, they did replace both failed units immediately - but I just don't want to risk it again after 2 failures.


----------



## holsen

BenF said:


> What's bothering me is that out of 4 expensive Bluetooth adapters I had in the last 15 months, 3 are dead - 2 Earstudio ES100 and now Shanling UP2.
> Only FIIO BTR3 is still going strong after more than a year of use. It also has experienced much tougher use than UP2 - went through 7 flights, including 4 trans-Atlantic ones, and was used in temperatures from -20 to +30 (Celsius).
> Too bad BTR3 doesn't sound as good as ES100 or UP2, otherwise I'd stick with it.


Its truly a  shame what you've experience and sounds to me like you've either got a destructive ghost in your home or just a string of really bad luck.  I've also got a. Btr3 and an UP2 and I've got an M5s.  The UP2 sounds much better than the FiiO. And both the UP2 and M5s have been from Canada to Africa and Europe multiple times and back again with absolutely no issues with the build quality.   I did have one issue with my BTR3 and when the seller wouldn't support, FiiO stepped in and took care of it.  I'd suggest @Shanling should offer to do the same.  It's a great device, why you've had so many issues is a mystery.


----------



## Galeonero

BenF said:


> I did contact the seller, but it doesn't look good. After I explained the issue and showed the pictures, he replied:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you have the problem at home or elsewhere, it is no coincidence that you have broken 3 dac / amp bluetooh


----------



## BenF

holsen said:


> Its truly a  shame what you've experience and sounds to me like you've either got a destructive ghost in your home or just a string of really bad luck.


No ghosts - I even checked under the bed 



holsen said:


> Its truly a  shame what you've experience and sounds to me like you've either got a destructive ghost in your home or just a string of really bad luck.  I've also got a. Btr3 and an UP2 and I've got an M5s.  The UP2 sounds much better than the FiiO. And both the UP2 and M5s have been from Canada to Africa and Europe multiple times and back again with absolutely no issues with the build quality.   I did have one issue with my BTR3 and when the seller wouldn't support, FiiO stepped in and took care of it.  I'd suggest @Shanling should offer to do the same.  It's a great device, why you've had so many issues is a mystery.


No argument here UP2 definitely sounds better than BTR3.
Otherwise I wouldn't mind going back to BTR3.



Galeonero said:


> Then you have the problem at home or elsewhere...


In the 7 months period that took for both ES100s to break, I was traveling about 60-70% of the time. I thought that maybe the air travel caused the failures - due to changes in air pressure and humidity.
Both ES100s experienced electric failures, BTR3 is the only one to have a physical failure - despite being used only on a drive to/from work and short walks.



Galeonero said:


> ...it is no coincidence that you have broken 3 dac / amp bluetooh


FIIO BTR3 is alive and well after 14 months, Sony SBH52 is still going strong after 4-5 years, a couple of Avantree adapters have been in use for 2-3 years, XDUOO XQ-23 is working for 1.5 years.
Not to mention couple dozen wired Amp/DACs - all functioning.
It's not the environment or myself.


----------



## Shanling

Galeonero said:


> Any news of the Android Application and do you intend or are in the process of launching a new case of better quality? The truth is that I am looking forward to a leather case like the Shaling M0 for Up2



I have no updates on the app, only know there were some more meetings between our engineers and app developer. Still waiting for Alpha version for test.
Currently no plans for additional case for UP/4.



BenF said:


> I did contact the seller, but it doesn't look good. After I explained the issue and showed the pictures, he replied:



Please send me in PM details about this seller and your communication.


----------



## Gesualdo

Hello, I have some questions about the Shanling UP2 and will be glad for answer.

1. DAC – USB. I’m thinking to use UP2 as a backup audio interface for DJ-ing. How UP2 works with line level signal inputs, such as mixers and amplifiers?

– can it overdrive easly the input, if I will be playing at full volume?

– any other distortions of the tonal balance?

– can the sound quality – for this purpose – be compared to e.g. Focusrite Scarlett?

– what about the stability? The concerts are live, so it has to be stable. 

2. What is the better for battery? Keeping the device plugged to power outlet, when it’s possible or to work on battery and charging when the battery is discharged?

3. If I have Macbook, it means, that I won’t have acces to updates of firmare? I have two old laptops with Widnows, but they couldn’t recognize the UP2 (uknown device) under the Windows Vista and Windows 7. How can I update firmware?

4. My Macbook (macOS Mojave 10.14.4) don’t recognize the UP2 when it is connected via USB. How can I use it for DAC – USB?


----------



## SNSDluv

How does UP2 compare against BTR5? Lookts like they both got the same ES9218Px2 and CSR8675?


----------



## ClieOS

Gesualdo said:


> Hello, I have some questions about the Shanling UP2 and will be glad for answer.
> 
> 1. DAC – USB. I’m thinking to use UP2 as a backup audio interface for DJ-ing. How UP2 works with line level signal inputs, such as mixers and amplifiers?



An USB DAC is not the same thing as an USB audio interface. An USB audio interface has both DAC as well as ADC, the later isn't on a USB DAC. The UP2 is certainly not an audio interface.



SNSDluv said:


> How does UP2 compare against BTR5? Lookts like they both got the same ES9218Px2 and CSR8675?



Do you mean UP4 instead? It isn't released yet.


----------



## Gesualdo

ClieOS said:


> An USB DAC is not the same thing as an USB audio interface. An USB audio interface has both DAC as well as ADC, the later isn't on a USB DAC. The UP2 is certainly not an audio interface.


Dear ClieOS, let me express myself more precisely. I would like to use output of UP2 as a backup sound card. I don’t need ADC for my work, just 2-channel DAC.
I would be grateful for the answer to my questions.


----------



## holsen

Gesualdo said:


> Dear ClieOS, let me express myself more precisely. I would like to use output of UP2 as a backup sound card. I don’t need ADC for my work, just 2-channel DAC.
> I would be grateful for the answer to my questions.


In that case, yes you can.  I have an audio interface and 2 DACs connected to my PC and I have a couple of use cases for that set up.  I have the Interface set as default playback and default recording device but if I want to switch to one of the DACs (like the UP2) I can easily do so by just clicking the icon and selecting the device I want to use.   At the same time I use JRiver for audio playback of my music library and a few online radio station and there in the playback setting I choose a different DAC for exclusive use and this way none of the windows sounds mix in with my music and I can still use both simultaneously.  I do have the UP2 and it is one of the DACs I use in parallel.  I actually have 4.DACs connected and use 2 at a time fairly regularly.  Hope that answers your Q


----------



## Gesualdo

holsen said:


> In that case, yes you can.  I have an audio interface and 2 DACs connected to my PC and I have a couple of use cases for that set up.  I have the Interface set as default playback and default recording device but if I want to switch to one of the DACs (like the UP2) I can easily do so by just clicking the icon and selecting the device I want to use.   At the same time I use JRiver for audio playback of my music library and a few online radio station and there in the playback setting I choose a different DAC for exclusive use and this way none of the windows sounds mix in with my music and I can still use both simultaneously.  I do have the UP2 and it is one of the DACs I use in parallel.  I actually have 4.DACs connected and use 2 at a time fairly regularly.  Hope that answers your Q



Dear Holsen, thank you for Your reply, but that wasn't answer for my questions regarding to point no. 1 of my post:
– can it overdrive easly the input, if I will be playing at full volume?
– any other distortions of the tonal balance?
– can the sound quality – for this purpose – be compared to e.g. Focusrite Scarlett?
– what about the stability? The concerts are live, so it has to be stable. 

I am asking, because UP2 is intentionally designed as a headphone amplifier, not line level output source. And it it’s main job is to work with bluetooth. However I would like to know, if I can rely on it, if I will use it in case of failure of my main interface. So I need to know, how it works with line level inputs, if the sound quality is comparable to interfaces like Scarlett and if it stable in live use.
And I would be grateful for the answer to my other questions. Thank you in advance.


----------



## holsen

1. It works fine as a line level output.  It is stable, I can use it for hours without interruption. 
2. Yes when using it as a line level output turn the volume to 100‰ no problem
3. No Distortion as Line out device
4. It sounds better than the Scarlett, Steinburg, UMC 204HD and others.  It's a dedicated music player with a DAC circuitry for playback. 
4. Yes, it's a phenomenol BT Receiver with headphone Amp but in USB DAC mode  BT is not active is strictly an output device
5. Yes it's stable update the firmware when you get it.  PC instantly recognizes it. 

For $70 why don't you just get one and see for yourself.  I vouch for it.  A tually have 2 of them.  1 is permanently wired into my car audio system. And it sounds phenomenol as a line input (car has 500 W 17 speaker lexicon system)


----------



## digititus

Is the UP 4 USB limited to 16/48 (like the UP 2)?


----------



## Gesualdo (Nov 9, 2019)

holsen said:


> 1. It works fine as a line level output.  It is stable, I can use it for hours without interruption.
> 
> 2. Yes when using it as a line level output turn the volume to 100‰ no problem
> 
> ...



Thank you for reply. It was very helpful. I've already have UP2, but my Macbook don't see it, so I can't try it in DAC–USB mode. And because I have macOS, I can’t update the firmware.
Regarding my question about the charging, I read in manual this:
„The USB port is only for data transmission or charging. Please try to avoid using this device when it is charging.”
It seems, that is not good idea to use it, when it is charging. And what about DAC-USB mode? Is it working on the battery, or it gets energy from the computer? Can it discharge during DAC-USB work?

Edit. 
BTW, Up2 obviously have also ADC, because it has microphone. And on my Mac I can also record the sound from mic.


----------



## holsen

When I use it at my PC, battery is more full when I unplug it so that means....... It's charging and drawing power from PC


----------



## BenF

So long story short, the seller suggested that I ship UP2 back to him so he can "help me repair it". 
I decided to pass on this offer - cost of two-way shipping ,plus possibly the cost of "repair" would be prohibitive, not to mention many weeks it would take.

That's one of the downsides of buying from Aliexpress - if you have a problem with the item, the sellers aren't as forthcoming as Amazon ones.
Both times I reported ES100 failures, Radsone just sent me a code to re-purchase one. Wish I didn't gift the second replacement away...

Now that ES100 and UP2 are out of the picture, I have no choice but to wait for FIIO BTR5. At 140$, it seems expensive, but if that's the price I have to pay to have to pay to have a TOTL device that will survive more than 2-3 months, then these are the breaks.

One bright spot - BTR3 is not only alive and kicking after more 14 months, but it shows surprising results with TOTL IEMs - AKG 3003, LZ-A6 etc.
Can't compare it now side-by-side with ES100 or UP2, but it sounds very close to Oppo HA-2 or SMSL IQ.
Only hyper-realistic Pro 82 exposes some weaknesses in BTR3, especially in the bass.


----------



## ClieOS

Just placed an order for UP4, taking advantage of Taobao 11.11 discount.


----------



## Galeonero

BenF said:


> So long story short, the seller suggested that I ship UP2 back to him so he can "help me repair it".
> I decided to pass on this offer - cost of two-way shipping ,plus possibly the cost of "repair" would be prohibitive, not to mention many weeks it would take.
> 
> That's one of the downsides of buying from Aliexpress - if you have a problem with the item, the sellers aren't as forthcoming as Amazon ones.
> ...


My opinion is that I should make a review of how you are using these Bluetooth devices, because it cannot be a coincidence that they have broken 3 of 4, they are very well built devices. It's not like the problem with the smartphone note 7 that was massive. Look at how you store the devices, if you clean them carefully, if they are not near a magnet, etc.


----------



## Enolaone

@Shanling, a small question about the Shanling up2 Does the USB c port send the music data out? So, for example, put a dragonfly on it or connect to my TV?


----------



## ClieOS

Enolaone said:


> @Shanling, a small question about the Shanling up2 Does the USB c port send the music data out? So, for example, put a dragonfly on it or connect to my TV?



Most definitely not. It is probably electronically impossible.


----------



## Galeonero

@Shanling  Hello, I just realized (after 5 months of use) if I do not have music playing and I want to turn down the volume by the time I start the music it does not stun me in my ears, the alert sound that you are not playing music always sounds when I turn down the volume and always at the same volume, then there is no way to know at what volume it drops. Actually the alert sound is still annoying, I do not understand the sense that it sounds when I want to turn down the volume and sound at the same time. I know that when I turn it off and then on again it is at the same volume but it is not quite useful if I change headphones, I use them at a different volume. It would not be better if when I turn down the volume say, volume 25, I keep going down volume 24 or just say the number


----------



## musfiqus

Placed an order for UP2 in the 11.11 sale from A & V Professional Store on Aliexpress. But now I'm having doubts whether I'll actually get the product as they seem to have removed UP2 from their store entirely.


----------



## Enolaone

musfiqus said:


> Placed an order for UP2 in the 11.11 sale from A & V Professional Store on Aliexpress. But now I'm having doubts whether I'll actually get the product as they seem to have removed UP2 from their store entirely.


?

why didnt you buy it from linsoul? They are okay! good service ect.


----------



## musfiqus

Enolaone said:


> ?
> 
> why didnt you buy it from linsoul? They are okay! good service ect.


I really had bad luck buying anything from any site which isn't Aliexpress.  Every item gets slapped with an absurd amount of tax in my country if they are not from Aliexpress.  I bought a hd6xx hp from massdrop and got a 100$ tax receipt.


----------



## holsen

musfiqus said:


> Placed an order for UP2 in the 11.11 sale from A & V Professional Store on Aliexpress. But now I'm having doubts whether I'll actually get the product as they seem to have removed UP2 from their store entirely.


Perhaps you got one of the last units.  I've had nothing but positive experiences with anything on AliE


----------



## dapad

musfiqus said:


> Placed an order for UP2 in the 11.11 sale from A & V Professional Store on Aliexpress. But now I'm having doubts whether I'll actually get the product as they seem to have removed UP2 from their store entirely.



I also placed an order on the same store for UP2, and it has been shipped the day after the 11.11. Did you check your order status, or contact the seller ? He should reply quite fast


----------



## musfiqus

dapad said:


> I also placed an order on the same store for UP2, and it has been shipped the day after the 11.11. Did you check your order status, or contact the seller ? He should reply quite fast


Yes I've checked and it hasn't been shipped as of now. I messaged them yesterday, but no reply yet. I'll message them again incase they missed the first one.


----------



## Samadroid

musfiqus said:


> Yes I've checked and it hasn't been shipped as of now. I messaged them yesterday, but no reply yet. I'll message them again incase they missed the first one.


I also bought one on the same day and it hasn't shipped yet. It was a little weird cause before 11.11 the item was temporarely out of stock, but then they had quite a few available to purchase on the day of the sale. I'll try sending them a message.


----------



## musfiqus

Samadroid said:


> I also bought one on the same day and it hasn't shipped yet. It was a little weird cause before 11.11 the item was temporarely out of stock, but then they had quite a few available to purchase on the day of the sale. I'll try sending them a message.


I noticed that as well, but didn't pay it much attention because I never had any issues shopping on Ali. But the product removal was a red flag for me, so I searched on this forum. It turns out they did do something similar in the past where they would collect mass orders during sales and then order products in bulk from the manufactures. I saw on another forum, they provided fake tracking numbers in some cases. I just hope that's not the case here because receiving refunds in my country is a hassle.


----------



## yiannis.zach

The products have been removed from all websites that had a pre-sale, after the Shanling company asked for it. They do not want that the products will be online until they will be massively available in most markets. This info after my exchange with a seller.


----------



## Samadroid

endless.skai said:


> The products have been removed from all websites that had a pre-sale, after the Shanling company asked for it. They do not want that the products will be online until they will be massively available in most markets. This info after my exchange with a seller.


Does it mean that current orders are likely to be cancelled by all vendors?


----------



## yiannis.zach

Not at all.


Samadroid said:


> Does it mean that current orders are likely to be cancelled by all vendors?


----------



## dapad

Samadroid said:


> I also bought one on the same day and it hasn't shipped yet. It was a little weird cause before 11.11 the item was temporarely out of stock, but then they had quite a few available to purchase on the day of the sale. I'll try sending them a message.



It seems I'm lucky to have mine already shipped. I hopt nt to have bad surprise during this shipment


----------



## yiannis.zach

dapad said:


> It seems I'm lucky to have mine already shipped. I hopt nt to have bad surprise during this shipment



Mine too


----------



## zachgraz

A question about the UP4. When using it in SE mode is there any difference in sound to the UP2 at all ? 
Can dual DAC mode only be used in balanced mode or in SE mode as well ? How does it affect sound ?


----------



## ClieOS

Should receive my UP4 in less than a week.


----------



## holsen

ClieOS said:


> Should receive my UP4 in less than a week.


Nice!  Look forward to hearing your impressions.  I've been pretty happy with my UP2


----------



## Shanling

Gesualdo said:


> Hello, I have some questions about the Shanling UP2 and will be glad for answer.
> 
> 1. DAC – USB. I’m thinking to use UP2 as a backup audio interface for DJ-ing. How UP2 works with line level signal inputs, such as mixers and amplifiers?
> 
> ...





digititus said:


> Is the UP 4 USB limited to 16/48 (like the UP 2)?





Gesualdo said:


> Thank you for reply. It was very helpful. I've already have UP2, but my Macbook don't see it, so I can't try it in DAC–USB mode. And because I have macOS, I can’t update the firmware.
> Regarding my question about the charging, I read in manual this:
> „The USB port is only for data transmission or charging. Please try to avoid using this device when it is charging.”
> It seems, that is not good idea to use it, when it is charging. And what about DAC-USB mode? Is it working on the battery, or it gets energy from the computer? Can it discharge during DAC-USB work?
> ...



1.
- Even at full volume it shouldn't go above standard lineout levels, so should be no problem.
- Not if input on your amp is working fine.
- No idea for comparison.
- Honestly, we don't make concert gear, so can't give recommendation for such usage.

2. When you use UP2 as USB DAC, its battery keeps discharging and charging little bit, so in theory not ideal for continuous use as USB DAC only.

3. Unfortunately, to our best knowledge, this Qualcomm app is only available in Windows version.

4. There is no needs for drivers on Mac, you should be able just o plug in UP2, turn it on and it should show up as sound device.



Enolaone said:


> @Shanling, a small question about the Shanling up2 Does the USB c port send the music data out? So, for example, put a dragonfly on it or connect to my TV?



UP2 can output only analog signal through 3.5mm jack, there is no digital output on UP2.
For such function you would need to get our M0, M2X or M5s. And even for them compatibility with external DACs is limited (like not giving enough power to make Dragonfly work).



Galeonero said:


> @Shanling  Hello, I just realized (after 5 months of use) if I do not have music playing and I want to turn down the volume by the time I start the music it does not stun me in my ears, the alert sound that you are not playing music always sounds when I turn down the volume and always at the same volume, then there is no way to know at what volume it drops. Actually the alert sound is still annoying, I do not understand the sense that it sounds when I want to turn down the volume and sound at the same time. I know that when I turn it off and then on again it is at the same volume but it is not quite useful if I change headphones, I use them at a different volume. It would not be better if when I turn down the volume say, volume 25, I keep going down volume 24 or just say the number



With volume, it's unfortunately problem when first connected. After that it works as it should. Ideal to lower volume on your phone before starting music.

With the tones, yeah, they are annoying and I told software team that they should be adjusted.



endless.skai said:


> The products have been removed from all websites that had a pre-sale, after the Shanling company asked for it. They do not want that the products will be online until they will be massively available in most markets. This info after my exchange with a seller.



Limited pre-sale was on UP4, as it was only released in China and wasn't released for international market yet.

UP2 should be widely available internationally, of course some stores might have run out of stock on 11.11 due to high demand(we sold out on multiple devices during these sales).



zachgraz said:


> A question about the UP4. When using it in SE mode is there any difference in sound to the UP2 at all ?
> Can dual DAC mode only be used in balanced mode or in SE mode as well ? How does it affect sound ?



Dual DAC mode can be enabled in SE too, apart from any possible changes in sound(as such thing is for deeper audiophile discussion) it also offers higher power (91 mW vs 71 mW).


----------



## digititus

@Shanling 
Is the UP 4 USB limited to 16/48 (like the UP 2)? You quoted me above, but didn't actually answer the question


----------



## Shanling

digititus said:


> @Shanling
> Is the UP 4 USB limited to 16/48 (like the UP 2)? You quoted me above, but didn't actually answer the question



Limited to 16/48.


----------



## Samadroid

musfiqus said:


> I noticed that as well, but didn't pay it much attention because I never had any issues shopping on Ali. But the product removal was a red flag for me, so I searched on this forum. It turns out they did do something similar in the past where they would collect mass orders during sales and then order products in bulk from the manufactures. I saw on another forum, they provided fake tracking numbers in some cases. I just hope that's not the case here because receiving refunds in my country is a hassle.


Just received this answer from the seller: "Hello, Please don't worry about it.
We'll send the items out within processing time.  Hope could wait with patience.
Any query, please feel free to contact us.
Best regards." Let's see what happens then.


----------



## musfiqus

Samadroid said:


> Just received this answer from the seller: "Hello, Please don't worry about it.
> We'll send the items out within processing time.  Hope could wait with patience.
> Any query, please feel free to contact us.
> Best regards." Let's see what happens then.


Yes, I've also received the same reply two days ago. I've 3 days of processing time remaining. I just hope they don't provide a fake tracking no just to fulfill it.


----------



## yancore (Nov 18, 2019)

Hiii Guys ... If I can ask here & maybe this is a silly question ... So please understand the Guys above to make my mistake ... Approximately what determines the 32-bit / 192 kHz bit rate (I just changed my device to the LG V30, because I just lost Xiaomi Pocophone F1 about one month ago) ... With the difference in the 32-bit / 384 kHz bit rate of Samsung S8 ??? So, to be honest, I'm using my V30 device, which is equipped with a mini portable Bluetooth DAC receiver from Shanling UP2 (24-bit / 192 kHz), the classic Shure SE215 earphone with a full max upgrade premium cable (Hebra Definition) + native music format with 32-bit / 96 kHz FLAC quality, automatically reads LDAC (In the developer selection menu that can be activated manually or automatically) ... Is that the equivalent of Samsung UHQ (Ultra High Quality) 32-bit / 384 kHz flagship class Guys & Guess which one is superior as its priority: Is it at 24-bit / 192 kHz, 32-bit / 192 kHz or UHQ 32- bit / 384 kHz Guys ??? So this is reminiscent of a fierce battle (World War 3) classmate flagship smartphone cellphone in the past 2017 class flagship mobile smartphone flagship premium audiophile high quality V30 (DAC chip in the 3.5mm jack) VS. S8 (Which relies on the help of Bluetooth UHQ) ... Check in: (https://bluetoothcheck.com) Or is this a subtle trick in outline theory in the business of trading competition, between a 32-bit / 192 VS bit rate. 32-bit / 384 Guys ??? ☺


----------



## zachgraz

Sorry but I guess no one understands what you want to know ? Above 24bit/48khz no-one is able to tell a difference in sound.


----------



## ClieOS (Nov 18, 2019)

yancore said:


> Hiii Guys ... If I can ask here & maybe this is a silly question ... So please understand the Guys above to make my mistake ... Approximately what determines the 32-bit / 192 kHz bit rate (I just changed my device to the LG V30, because I just lost Xiaomi Pocophone F1 about one month ago) ... With the difference in the 32-bit / 384 kHz bit rate of Samsung S8 ??? So, to be honest, I'm using my V30 device, which is equipped with a mini portable Bluetooth DAC receiver from Shanling UP2 (24-bit / 192 kHz), the classic Shure SE215 earphone with a full max upgrade premium cable (Hebra Definition) + native music format with 32-bit / 96 kHz FLAC quality, automatically reads LDAC (In the developer selection menu that can be activated manually or automatically) ... Is that the equivalent of Samsung UHQ (Ultra High Quality) 32-bit / 384 kHz flagship class Guys & Guess which one is superior as its priority: Is it at 24-bit / 192 kHz, 32-bit / 192 kHz or UHQ 32- bit / 384 kHz Guys ??? So this is reminiscent of a fierce battle (World War 3) classmate flagship smartphone cellphone in the past 2017 class flagship mobile smartphone flagship premium audiophile high quality V30 (DAC chip in the 3.5mm jack) VS. S8 (Which relies on the help of Bluetooth UHQ) ... Check in: (https://bluetoothcheck.com) Or is this a subtle trick in outline theory in the business of trading competition, between a 32-bit / 192 VS bit rate. 32-bit / 384 Guys ??? ☺



Like @zachgraz, I don't understand what you are really trying to ask - anyway, what determine the max sampling rate of the system - On hardware, is the DAC (or codec) chip used by the smartphone. On software, it is the built-in audio driver used by individual manufacturers. Sometime you can have the same chip used by two smartphone but one is limited by the audio driver to a lower sampling rate. Besides, it is usually not sampling rate that determine the SQ of the smartphone but the headphone driving stage (= what comes after the DAC / codec).

In any case, it doesn't matter much to the discussion here with UP2 / UP4 as the audio decoding is carried out at the DAC chip inside the UP2 / UP4 and not in the smartphone, so whether the smartphone is 16/44, 24/192 or 32/384 has nothing to do with the sampling rate on the BT adapter. The usual limiting factor is the BT codec (SBC / AAC / aptX / aptX-HD, LDAC) s even LDAC only goes up to 24/96. Hiby UAT might claim to support 32/192 but it is usually very unstable and mostly unusable in a real life situation.


----------



## Gesualdo

Shanling said:


> 4. There is no needs for drivers on Mac, you should be able just o plug in UP2, turn it on and it should show up as sound device.



I solve the problem with DAC-USB connection. The problem was cable attached to UP2. When I bought better cable, my computer have seen the device. I have more question and I will be gratefull, if You, or someone else, could answer to it.

1. When I use UP2 with my iPhone SE, there is problem with volume. When I stop the music and after a while play it, sometimes the voulume is different than in my phone, usually much quieter.  And I can’t controll it in my phone. After a while I have control back, but this causes unpredictable volume jumps. How can I solve it to have goot volume controll on my iPhone?

2. Sometimes there is a problem with the sound on my Mac. Everything works, then I stop the music and after a while when I want to play again, the player is working but there is no sound. I can't catch the rule why this is happening.
The UP2 has distinct problem with multiple softwares on the same time (on the same computer). E.g. I have open Vox player and edit another file in Ocenaudio software. And once everything works and once there is no sound. And all I can do is to turn off and turn on UP2, reload the softwares and try again.
Sometimes the sound is distorted, like there is something with the channels and bitrate. Sometimes there is problem with volume controll on my Mac.

3. When I am using UP2 in DAC-USB mode, it still trying to connect via bluetooth. How can I prevent it against use bluetooth while I am using it in DAC-USB mode? I don’t want to switch accidentally to bluetooth and use it only as an external sound card.

4. In DAC-USB mode when I stop the music and after one second start it again, there is crackle in my speakers, like the UP2 is waking up from standby mode. Is it possible to prevent it?

Currently, UP2 is very unpredictable and unstable for me. It looks like it hasn't been tested too much on Apple devices.


----------



## Shanling

Gesualdo said:


> I solve the problem with DAC-USB connection. The problem was cable attached to UP2. When I bought better cable, my computer have seen the device. I have more question and I will be gratefull, if You, or someone else, could answer to it.
> 
> 1. When I use UP2 with my iPhone SE, there is problem with volume. When I stop the music and after a while play it, sometimes the voulume is different than in my phone, usually much quieter.  And I can’t controll it in my phone. After a while I have control back, but this causes unpredictable volume jumps. How can I solve it to have goot volume controll on my iPhone?
> 
> ...



1. We didn't saw such problem with any iPhones we tested, but we only used never models.

2. Will report these problems to software team, but unfortunately we don't have good access to Mac for deeper testing of these.

3. That's how UP2/4 is currently set up. Even when connected as USB DAC, it connects as BT amp. And if you start playback on your phone, as BT input has set higher priority, it will over take over USB DAC function.

4. This is connected to previous point.

Will discuss with software team, if it's possible to implement the USB-DAC mode as more standalone setting.


----------



## holsen

Shanling said:


> 3. That's how UP2/4 is currently set up. Even when connected as USB DAC, it connects as BT amp. And if you start playback on your phone, as BT input has set higher priority, it will over take over USB DAC function.
> 
> Will discuss with software team, if it's possible to implement the USB-DAC mode as more standalone setting.



I've got the UP2 and when using it as USB DAC, I just turn BT off on my phone, or force disconnect it on my phone - its no problem


----------



## Mellowship

Samadroid said:


> Just received this answer from the seller: "Hello, Please don't worry about it.
> We'll send the items out within processing time.  Hope could wait with patience.
> Any query, please feel free to contact us.
> Best regards." Let's see what happens then.


Same thing here... 1 day and 7h to the end of the processing time...


----------



## Gesualdo

Shanling said:


> 2. Will report these problems to software team, but unfortunately we don't have good access to Mac for deeper testing of these.


UP2 behaves strangely in some softwares.

When I play music in Vox Player, the indicator shows white light, but only if the music is playing. When I stop the music, the blue light blinks. When I start the music again, there is fade in effect (the sound is not playing immediately in full volume).

But if I run more professional software, like Ocenaudio, Motu Digital Performer, Mixx (DJ Software). White light appears constantly even when I stop music. And the sound appears immediately after I start the music. It seems more professional software can force UP2 to more standalone work.  But sometimes if I quit the software – e.g. Mixxx – and try to play the music in Vox, there is no sound at all, even when I run again the Mixxx. It seems UP2 has problems with more than one software.

The other thing: in DAC-USB mode the volume controll in Mac is avaible for UP2 – so it suggest I can controll the volume in my keyboard – but there is no impact to the volume, even if I mute the sound. I can only controll through volume controll wheel in Up2.


----------



## musfiqus

Mellowship said:


> Same thing here... 1 day and 7h to the end of the processing time...


Mine have been shipped and it turns out they've shipped it on November 12, just didn't update the order status. I'll monitor my tracking id to see if it suspiciously takes a u-turn lol.


----------



## ClieOS

Just listened to UP4 for about an hour or so.


----------



## Mellowship

musfiqus said:


> Mine have been shipped and it turns out they've shipped it on November 12, just didn't update the order status. I'll monitor my tracking id to see if it suspiciously takes a u-turn lol.


Lol. They updated mine's too. They shipped it on the 12 from somewhere to China, and now it's supposedly on its way too Europe.


----------



## Q Mass

ClieOS said:


> Just listened to UP4 for about an hour or so.


Oooh, this should be interesting


----------



## rantrile

Will it work on Windows XP?


----------



## Shanling

rantrile said:


> Will it work on Windows XP?



Didn't tested that.


----------



## rantrile

Shanling said:


> Didn't tested that.


Could you test it please? I have an old laptop with Windows XP I want to use for playing music.


----------



## zachgraz

ClieOS said:


> Just listened to UP4 for about an hour or so.


First impressions ? I want to buy it but could not really find it in Europe yet.


----------



## ClieOS

zachgraz said:


> First impressions ? I want to buy it but could not really find it in Europe yet.



All I can say at this point is the 2.5mm output is fairly clean and neutral.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

ClieOS said:


> All I can say at this point is the 2.5mm output is fairly clean and neutral.




Any Audio Delay when using it as wired USB DAC?


----------



## ClieOS

TooPoorForHiFi said:


> Any Audio Delay when using it as wired USB DAC?



Can't comment on it. 

While UP4 works just fine over Bluetooth, the stock firmware doesn't seem to be working as USB DAC yet. It is neither detected by my smartphone (either natively or by UAPP) nor my PC (*well, Windows 10 does detect it as sound card, but it doesn't output any sound).


----------



## Shanling

rantrile said:


> Could you test it please? I have an old laptop with Windows XP I want to use for playing music.



SOme of our computers in office are fairly old, but unfortunately none of them running such old system.



ClieOS said:


> Can't comment on it.
> 
> While UP4 works just fine over Bluetooth, the stock firmware doesn't seem to be working as USB DAC yet. It is neither detected by my smartphone (either natively or by UAPP) nor my PC (*well, Windows 10 does detect it as sound card, but it doesn't output any sound).



Strange, it should work without problem, just connected to cable and turn it on with pressing volume wheel.


----------



## ClieOS

Shanling said:


> Strange, it should work without problem, just connected to cable and turn it on with pressing volume wheel.



Will try again


----------



## robolee

ClieOS said:


> Can't comment on it.
> 
> While UP4 works just fine over Bluetooth, the stock firmware doesn't seem to be working as USB DAC yet. It is neither detected by my smartphone (either natively or by UAPP) nor my PC (*well, Windows 10 does detect it as sound card, but it doesn't output any sound).



My UP2 on window 10 as a USB DAC seen to have weird issue with sound output too. Even if i set to 100vol and turn the vol wheel, the sound seen to be mono or super soft.

But on bluetooth, it work just fine


----------



## ClieOS

I think I have it figured out.

For Windows 10, it is just a simple matter of wrong settings. Once I have the right setting, it works as normal.

For Android however, it is a bit complicated. I am using a Sony Xperia 5, which natively supports USB DAC as it doesn't have a headphone-out. In order for Android to detect UP4, I need to plug a USB hub into my smartphone first, then UP4 to the USB hub. I reckon UP4 needs the 5V from the USB port to trigger it's USB DAC mode, which is not natively present on my smartphoneas type-C port (it usually needs to be triggered by the slave device first). The USB hub kinda acts as the slave device that triggers the 5V from my smartphone, which then activates the USB DAC mode on UP4. Hopefully this is something that can be corrected on future UP4 firmware.


----------



## robolee

ClieOS said:


> I think I have it figured out.
> 
> For Windows 10, it is just a simple matter of wrong settings. Once I have the right setting, it works as normal.
> 
> For Android however, it is a bit complicated. I am using a Sony Xperia 5, which natively supports USB DAC as it doesn't have a headphone-out. In order for Android to detect UP4, I need to plug a USB hub into my smartphone first, then UP4 to the USB hub. I reckon UP4 needs the 5V from the USB port to trigger it's USB DAC mode, which is not natively present on my smartphoneas type-C port (it usually needs to be triggered by the slave device first). The USB hub kinda acts as the slave device that triggers the 5V from my smartphone, which then activates the USB DAC mode on UP4. Hopefully this is something that can be corrected on future UP4 firmware.



So i try and mess around my UP2 with Win10 as USB-DAC mode again, I found out the Win10 Vol control does not alter the vol at all. I had to control the vol via UP2 vol wheel. Not sure if it's suppose to work this way or...


----------



## Mlaihk

Just got my UP4.  Sound quality is great with both 3.5SE and 2.5BAL outputs.  And I like being able to control gain and digital filters as well!  Great little device Shanling well done!

Wish list of whatever coming after UP4:
1)  OLED screen showing CODEC/GAIN/D.Filter status
2)  Support wired control with mic (3.5 wires with attached mics and control for phones.)
3)  When using cables with built-in mic, have active noise cancellation on voice calls.......


----------



## ClieOS

ClieOS said:


> I think I have it figured out.
> 
> ....
> For Android however, it is a bit complicated. I am using a Sony Xperia 5, which natively supports USB DAC as it doesn't have a headphone-out. In order for Android to detect UP4, I need to plug a USB hub into my smartphone first, then UP4 to the USB hub. I reckon UP4 needs the 5V from the USB port to trigger it's USB DAC mode, which is not natively present on my smartphoneas type-C port (it usually needs to be triggered by the slave device first). The USB hub kinda acts as the slave device that triggers the 5V from my smartphone, which then activates the USB DAC mode on UP4. Hopefully this is something that can be corrected on future UP4 firmware.



Just realize it is the same for UP2 as well - can't be detected as USB DAC when plugged directly to my smartphone, but can be detected with a USB hub in-between.



Mlaihk said:


> Just got my UP4.  Sound quality is great with both 3.5SE and 2.5BAL outputs.  And I like being able to control gain and digital filters as well!  Great little device Shanling well done!
> 
> Wish list of whatever coming after UP4:
> 1)  OLED screen showing CODEC/GAIN/D.Filter status
> ...



Wait, so you really just want it to be FiiO BTR5?


----------



## Shotgun.Preacher

So can you guys tell us if there’s difference between UP2 and UP4 3.5?


----------



## holsen

Higher output power
Dual Dac Operation

to start


----------



## Mlaihk

ClieOS said:


> Just realize it is the same for UP2 as well - can't be detected as USB DAC when plugged directly to my smartphone, but can be detected with a USB hub in-between.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so you really just want it to be FiiO BTR5?


Well, BTR5 will need an app to adjust settings.  Will be nice for UP4 to be able to do all those on the device itself, and Shanling can forego the app development which they seem to have problem with.


----------



## ClieOS (Nov 26, 2019)

Mlaihk said:


> Well, BTR5 will need an app to adjust settings.  Will be nice for UP4 to be able to do all those on the device itself, and Shanling can forego the app development which they seem to have problem with.



It will be a big mistake for Shanling not to develop it's own app. If anything, EarStudio ES100 has proven that app can be of great use as well as great attraction to customer. The point is to give users more options, not less. If Shanling decided to give up app development, they will eventually get pushed out of the market when everyone else has their own apps and offer extra functions that Shanling can't provide.

Also, BTR5 doesn't need the app to adjust most of its settings.


----------



## ClieOS

Shotgun.Preacher said:


> So can you guys tell us if there’s difference between UP2 and UP4 3.5?


 
Yes, there is noticeable difference.

Purely gain wise, UP4 can go louder with high gain. Dual DAC mode also improves output power fairly noticeably. I can tell my Etymotic ER4S becomes much tighter sounding under dual DAC mode, which is a sign of higher output power and better control. Tonally, they don't sound the same as well - I'll describe UP2 as neutral with a slight tilt to warm, where UP4 is neutral but on the colder side, even with the warmest sounding of the filter. Also, UP4's treble tends to be just a little grainy where UP2's treble is smooth. These are not night and day difference, but it is enough to tell two apart when compared side by side.


----------



## Shanling

Oh, app for UP2/4 is definitely coming.


----------



## musfiqus

So an update on the A & V Professional Store. The tracking id they provided showed that my order has arrived and it has already been delivered!  So I went to the post office today and they checked and found out it has been delivered to some other person on another post office. So either they sent it to the wrong address or they just provided me with a duplicate / fake tracking id. So what can I do now any suggestions? I've taken a picture of the tracking status from the post office computer as evidence.


----------



## Shanling

musfiqus said:


> So an update on the A & V Professional Store. The tracking id they provided showed that my order has arrived and it has already been delivered!  So I went to the post office today and they checked and found out it has been delivered to some other person on another post office. So either they sent it to the wrong address or they just provided me with a duplicate / fake tracking id. So what can I do now any suggestions? I've taken a picture of the tracking status from the post office computer as evidence.



Mainly contact store.

And please send us email at info@shanling.com with screenshots of your order and other communication.


----------



## Mlaihk

Shanling said:


> Oh, app for UP2/4 is definitely coming.


ETA?


----------



## musfiqus

So it seems, I've been "scammed" as well by the A & V Professional Store . I've received the same generic reply that I found out on the internet, that the post office have returned my product and it's damaged, they don't have any stock at this moment and bla bla.


> Sorry for this issues. The system uploaded wrong tracking information for unknown error and sorry for making you confused. We are so sorry to tell you that the post office had returned your items with unknown reason and found the package has been damaged. We can't re-send the items to you at this moment because the product is unavailable. Would you like to wait another 7-10 days? We'll resend the items for you once the product is available. Or if you don't wanna wait any more, we could arrange full refund for you. Wait for your kindly reply. Best regards.


I've given them another chance, if they send it out within 5 days and update my tracking ID, then I'm not going to dispute but if they don't then I'm going to open a dispute.


Shanling said:


> Mainly contact store.
> 
> And please send us email at info@shanling.com with screenshots of your order and other communication.


Thank you, I've sent an email containing all the information.


----------



## yiannis.zach

Shanling UP4 just received, I'll try to post some first impressions soon.


----------



## tsoltan

Same situation with A & V Professional Store...


----------



## Mellowship

musfiqus said:


> So it seems, I've been "scammed" as well by the A & V Professional Store . I've received the same generic reply that I found out on the internet, that the post office have returned my product and it's damaged, they don't have any stock at this moment and bla bla.
> 
> I've given them another chance, if they send it out within 5 days and update my tracking ID, then I'm not going to dispute but if they don't then I'm going to open a dispute.
> 
> Thank you, I've sent an email containing all the information.


Damn... Let's see how my order goes.
I am in favour of disputing this kind of misbehaviour, so that these stores stop acting like this. If my order goes south, I will dispute it immediately.


----------



## musfiqus

Mellowship said:


> Damn... Let's see how my order goes.
> I am in favour of disputing this kind of misbehaviour, so that these stores stop acting like this. If my order goes south, I will dispute it immediately.


The thing is they purposefully changed the status to shipped on the very last day, so Aliexpress won't even let me open a dispute within next 5 days. So I gave them that time anyway.


----------



## tsoltan

musfiqus said:


> The thing is they purposefully changed the status to shipped on the very last day, so Aliexpress won't even let me open a dispute within next 5 days. So I gave them that time anyway.


Same for me (


----------



## Shanling

musfiqus said:


> So it seems, I've been "scammed" as well by the A & V Professional Store . I've received the same generic reply that I found out on the internet, that the post office have returned my product and it's damaged, they don't have any stock at this moment and bla bla.
> I've given them another chance, if they send it out within 5 days and update my tracking ID, then I'm not going to dispute but if they don't then I'm going to open a dispute.
> Thank you, I've sent an email containing all the information.





tsoltan said:


> Same situation with A & V Professional Store...





Mellowship said:


> Damn... Let's see how my order goes.
> I am in favour of disputing this kind of misbehaviour, so that these stores stop acting like this. If my order goes south, I will dispute it immediately.



Checked with my colleagues and this seller is not part of our authorized sellers on Aliexpress. We don't sell them our products directly, neither should any of our main distributors. 

So unfortunately, we have no power over this seller. We also don't know if they even had any UP2 in stock or if they just got some small supply from main Chinese market and then run out of it.

Now you can either try to ask them for refund or dispute it directly with Aliexpress.


----------



## Mellowship

Shanling said:


> Checked with my colleagues and this seller is not part of our authorized sellers on Aliexpress. We don't sell them our products directly, neither should any of our main distributors.
> 
> So unfortunately, we have no power over this seller. We also don't know if they even had any UP2 in stock or if they just got some small supply from main Chinese market and then run out of it.
> 
> Now you can either try to ask them for refund or dispute it directly with Aliexpress.



Thank you for the info.
In fact, the information provided by the seller was rather shabby. They also sent the product on the last day of the processing time. 
Just for comparing with others, this is my tracking log on 17track:
2019-11-16 09:18
BEIJING, International dispatch
2019-11-16 08:30
BEIJING, National reception
2019-11-13 16:02
Non-defined location, Acceptance by the Post Services

2019-11-20 06:00
Zhengzhou, Airlines
2019-11-18 11:33
Zhengzhou, delivered to air transport
2019-11-18 08:55
Zhengzhou City, arriving at the Air Pack Mail Processing Center (via transfer)
2019-11-17 11:01
Beijing, leaving the Beijing Exchange Station, the next stop ,Beijing Terminal (via)
2019-11-16 09:18
Beijing, Beijing Post International has been exported directly sealed
2019-11-15 22:59
Beijing, arriving at the International Mail Transfer Department (via transfer)
2019-11-15 07:19
Hangzhou, arrival in Hangzhou Center
2019-11-14 20:04
Hangzhou, leaving Hangzhou International Mail, next stop , Hangzhou Center
2019-11-13 23:26
Hangzhou, leaving the Hangzhou International Small Package Collection Center, the next stop , Hangzhou International
2019-11-13 16:02
Hangzhou City, "Hangzhou International Small Package Collection Center" has received, pitcher: Deng Mingfu
2019-11-12 01:36
Logistics order created


----------



## dapad

I should be the lucky guy this time. I just received the UP2 from A&V Professional Store ordered during 11/11. Hope you will find a solution with the seller.
My very first impressions :
* Heavy weight regarding its size. What's in it ? 
* Well built
* Compact. I never had such device before, but I'm afraid with its dark color to loose it ... Already my precious
* Regarding sound, I'm really no expert but my first hearing is impressive : precise sound with lots of details, and warm sound if I can say so. I will try it longer this evening in a quieter room
For info, I was using TRN V90 earphone


----------



## Rabbit007

I am shocked to see both up2 and up4 looks exactly the same.  There is no model indication on the unit to differentiate 2 different models.  Smart resellers could easily get fake UP4 boxes and sell UP2 as UP4s....   ???


----------



## Rabbit007

Shanling said:


> Checked with my colleagues and this seller is not part of our authorized sellers on Aliexpress.


----------



## Rabbit007

I am shocked to see both up2 and up4 looks exactly the same. There is no model indication on the unit to differentiate 2 different models. Smart resellers could easily get fake UP4 boxes and sell UP2 as UP4s.... ???


----------



## Q Mass

Rabbit007 said:


> I am shocked to see both up2 and up4 looks exactly the same. There is no model indication on the unit to differentiate 2 different models. Smart resellers could easily get fake UP4 boxes and sell UP2 as UP4s.... ???


Eh?
Have they changed from the images in the first post?


----------



## ClieOS

Rabbit007 said:


> I am shocked to see both up2 and up4 looks exactly the same. There is no model indication on the unit to differentiate 2 different models. Smart resellers could easily get fake UP4 boxes and sell UP2 as UP4s.... ???



One has to be pretty blind to think UP2 and UP4 look "exactly the same"






Also, the model name is on the back.


----------



## holsen

And UP4 is little bigger and will never fit in an UP2 Box


----------



## Shanling

Rabbit007 said:


> I am shocked to see both up2 and up4 looks exactly the same.  There is no model indication on the unit to differentiate 2 different models.  Smart resellers could easily get fake UP4 boxes and sell UP2 as UP4s....   ???



I think you should check images of UP2 and UP4 again. For most people, one extra port for balanced headphones would be the easiest giveaway. Apart from other 5 quite significant differences.


----------



## yiannis.zach (Nov 29, 2019)

A quick comment on the *Shanling UP4*, compared to the *Fiio BTR3* and *Earsound ES100* using the Noble K10U:

Simply blows them away, in every aspect I'm afraid...
- Full sound, with more body,
- Better resolution and more detail, with instruments well separated. You can really listen details that you can't with the other 2.
- Powerful (_I mean really powerful, can ''feed'' any monitor/headphone out there_),
- maybe a tiny bit warmer,
- this fullness of sound seems that increases the lows, while vocals are fuller and highs beconig smoother/silkier but without losing detail.
- more organic, less ''digital'' listening than the other 2.
- honestly, it's like I'm having a new upgraded version of my iems.


In the next few days I'll receive the Fiio BTR5 and I'll post some extra comments.
I think I'll buy one more of these UP4.
Bravo (and thank you) @Shanling for such product.


----------



## holsen

Thanks for these initial impressions.  I've got a BTR3 which has been uprooted by the UP2 and looks like I've got an UP4 on the way.


----------



## yorosello

I'll definitely get the shanling up4 when it's available on the local store


----------



## SoundMuppet

Will I be able to order the Shanling UP4 from Europe anytime soon?


----------



## zachgraz

SoundMuppet said:


> Will I be able to order the Shanling UP4 from Europe anytime soon?



I asked this question Shanling's customer service a few days ago. Reply: "UP4 is unfortunately delayed, currently we expect them to be released for international market around end of December."


----------



## SoundMuppet

zachgraz said:


> I asked this question Shanling's customer service a few days ago. Reply: "UP4 is unfortunately delayed, currently we expect them to be released for international market around end of December."


Ah that's unfortunate, thanks for the information.


----------



## Galeonero

SoundMuppet said:


> Will I be able to order the Shanling UP4 from Europe anytime soon?


Why don't you buy it on Aliexpress? I am from Argentina and I bought it without problem.


----------



## SoundMuppet

Galeonero said:


> Why don't you buy it on Aliexpress? I am from Argentina and I bought it without problem.


Then I'll have to pay VAT and an additional postage handling cost (because it's from china), this would probably make it a lot more expensive than if it was sold in Europe in the first place.


----------



## yorosello

Galeonero said:


> Why don't you buy it on Aliexpress? I am from Argentina and I bought it without problem.


The UP4 is available on AliE? I have tried to look for them there but couldn't found it. Maybe you can share a link?


----------



## SoundMuppet

yorosello said:


> The UP4 is available on AliE? I have tried to look for them there but couldn't found it. Maybe you can share a link?


I get 4 hits by just searching "up4" (https://ibb.co/9pTxcQt)


----------



## yorosello

SoundMuppet said:


> I get 4 hits by just searching "up4" (https://ibb.co/9pTxcQt)


Okay, let me check. Thanks


----------



## Shanling

SoundMuppet said:


> Will I be able to order the Shanling UP4 from Europe anytime soon?



Unfortunately we are currently facing some delay on curved glass supply, so new runs of M6 and UP4 are delayed until second half / end of December 

So far we only did one release for 11.11 in China, any units you can find online for sale are from this one release.


----------



## yorosello

Shanling said:


> Unfortunately we are currently facing some delay on curved glass supply, so new runs of M6 and UP4 are delayed until second half / end of December
> 
> So far we only did one release for 11.11 in China, any units you can find online for sale are from this one release.


I had one question, I have my UP2 already, so is it going to be worth it for me to upgrade to the UP4?


----------



## Hisma

lucky for me I live in China.  Bought the UP4 on the shanling official store on taobao, and it just shipped within less than a day.  So should hopefully have it by end of the week at the latest. I'll post my impressions in comparison to a E1DA 9038S.


----------



## Hisma

btw, in china I think the UP4 is still on a 11/11 sale price.  I paid $83 shipped (588 RMB).  Compared to the BTR5 for $140, which still can't bought even inside of China, it was an easy choice for me.  I'm curious to hear a comparison between the BTR5 and UP4.  I can't imagine the BTR5 is worth a 60% price premium over the UP4.


----------



## ClieOS

Hisma said:


> btw, in china I think the UP4 is still on a 11/11 sale price.  I paid $83 shipped (588 RMB).  Compared to the BTR5 for $140, which still can't bought even inside of China, it was an easy choice for me.  I'm curious to hear a comparison between the BTR5 and UP4.  I can't imagine the BTR5 is worth a 60% price premium over the UP4.



That might be a little misleading. BTR5's Taobao price is about RMB700, or just under US$100. Both has already released their first batch in China and waiting for their second batch to come. The difference is UP4 hasn't sold out yet but BTR5 has.


----------



## Hisma (Dec 1, 2019)

ClieOS said:


> That might be a little misleading. BTR5's Taobao price is about RMB700, or just under US$100. Both has already released their first batch in China and waiting for their second batch to come. The difference is UP4 hasn't sold out yet but BTR5 has.


not in stock in any official store in China, but I did find some 3rd party sellers coming in at the $100 price-point. With taobao though I wouldn't trust that those sellers are legit since the official store is still sold out.
And then you have price gougers like hifi go selling the BTR5 for $140 -
https://hifigo.com/products/fiio-btr5-dual-es9218p-dac-native-dsd-decoding-bluetooth-amplifier
And hilariously they advertise that you're getting 18% off by paying $140.  Terrible.  I'll take the UP4 since I can get it right now, for less than $100, direct from the official store.


----------



## yorosello

Hisma said:


> not in stock in any official store in China, but I did find some 3rd party sellers coming in at the $100 price-point. With taobao though I wouldn't trust that those sellers are legit since the official store is still sold out.
> And then you have price gougers like hifi go selling the BTR5 for $140 -
> https://hifigo.com/products/fiio-btr5-dual-es9218p-dac-native-dsd-decoding-bluetooth-amplifier
> And hilariously they advertise that you're getting 18% off by paying $140.  Terrible.  I'll take the UP4 since I can get it right now, for less than $100, direct from the official store.


now I checked the UP4 again at Ali & it disappeared from the store


----------



## Hisma

yorosello said:


> now I checked the UP4 again at Ali & it disappeared from the store


shanling official store UP4 taobao link -
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=607035596693&spm=a1z09.2.0.0.64c32e8dTNVOlB&_u=22029scu677c3b
still in stock.  Though not sure if you can buy on taobao and ship outside of China.  Never tried.


----------



## ClieOS

Hisma said:


> not in stock in any official store in China, but I did find some 3rd party sellers coming in at the $100 price-point. With taobao though I wouldn't trust that those sellers are legit since the official store is still sold out.
> And then you have price gougers like hifi go selling the BTR5 for $140 -
> https://hifigo.com/products/fiio-btr5-dual-es9218p-dac-native-dsd-decoding-bluetooth-amplifier
> And hilariously they advertise that you're getting 18% off by paying $140.  Terrible.  I'll take the UP4 since I can get it right now, for less than $100, direct from the official store.



No doubt there are those who want to profit from the high demand, but I just did a quick Taobao search on BTR5 and the first 10 results contains at least 3 authorized FiiO resellers, 2 of which I actually have done business with in the past few years multiple times (one of them is in fact where I got my Shanling M1 from). As with any online shopping, finding a trusted retailer is essential but not something undoable.


----------



## yorosello

Hisma said:


> shanling official store UP4 taobao link -
> https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=607035596693&spm=a1z09.2.0.0.64c32e8dTNVOlB&_u=22029scu677c3b
> still in stock.  Though not sure if you can buy on taobao and ship outside of China.  Never tried.


Thanks but I'll just buy it at my local store when it's available later


----------



## Mlaihk

I got my UP4 a littlr over a week ago and just got my BTR5 as well.  This time around, my preliminary impression is that I prefer the BTR5 both in terms of sound and build qualities over the UP4, not to mention the display and app for the BTR5.....

Disclaimer, I liked UP2 SQ over the BTR3 previously......


----------



## Cat Music

Mlaihk said:


> I got my UP4 a littlr over a week ago and just got my BTR5 as well.  This time around, my preliminary impression is that I prefer the BTR5 both in terms of sound and build qualities over the UP4, not to mention the display and app for the BTR5.....
> 
> Disclaimer, I liked UP2 SQ over the BTR3 previously......


What headphones are you listening to?


----------



## Mlaihk

Cat Music said:


> What headphones are you listening to?


Audisense T800 and Andromeda Gold/Green/S


----------



## Hisma

With the QC issues related to the distorted output as well as the early sound impressions, it looks like I'm going to just return my UP4.  Disappointing.


----------



## Hisma

got my UP4 today, arrived within 2 days, insanely fast.  So I do notice the distortion in the treble as well.  I use an audiosense T800.  A/Bing the UP4 with a 9038S, the 9038S is noticeably less harsh.  It is worth noting that the T800 is already considered a harsh sounding IEM.
@Shanling have your engineers had any luck on looking into the output issues?  I do like the size and convenience of the UP4, but based on my experience I'm having, I might just stick with wired amps over BT... only reason the 9038S isn't working for me is because it picks up EMI from my phone.


----------



## Mellowship

Update on the AE A&V Professional Store UP2 order:

Just received the message transcripted below. Damn... 
Why the hell the tracking number they gave me refers to a parcel that's already on my country's customs? This is odd. 
Guess I'll be requesting a refund... 
______
_Sorry to bother you.

Thanks for your order xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. Sorry for all inconvenience.
For system error, it uploaded a wrong tracking number, please ignore it.
very sorry to inform you that we were told by carrier,  due to widespread mayhem happens in China Hong Kong, your parcel is stuck near border port and unable to send out. Though HK government is working with this, it's uncertain for us when to settle down. 
For your purchase experience, we could fully refund to you. Since the parcel is in transmission now, it needs you to follow these instruction steps:     
1. Click 'Receive Confirmation' (Don't worry it won't affect your refunding);
2. Open a dispute;
3. Choose 'Return Goods' (Because Carrier will return parcel to us, you don't need to fill anything)
4. Choose 'Personal Reasons' and fill full amount of refund
When it's done, you can leave a message here so that we can process that for you immediately. Thank you.

For any eventual assistance and necessity, please do not hesitate to contact us. Have a nice day!

Best regards._
______


----------



## musfiqus

Mellowship said:


> Update on the AE A&V Professional Store UP2 order:
> 
> Just received the message transcripted below. Damn...
> Why the hell the tracking number they gave me refers to a parcel that's already on my country's customs? This is odd.
> ...



I think they are trying to evade the negative impact on their store due to fake tracking ids. They also told me to open a dispute under "Personal Reasons".  I refused and opened a dispute under Refund only and provided all the proof that they were lying about the tracking id and they don't have it in stock. Yesterday my full refund dispute was accepted.
You can also use their own admission against them in a dispute, mark it where they said they uploaded wrong tracking id. If I were you, I'd not click confirm received.


----------



## Mellowship

musfiqus said:


> I think they are trying to evade the negative impact on their store due to fake tracking ids. They also told me to open a dispute under "Personal Reasons".  I refused and opened a dispute under Refund only and provided all the proof that they were lying about the tracking id and they don't have it in stock. Yesterday my full refund dispute was accepted.
> You can also use their own admission against them in a dispute, mark it where they said they uploaded wrong tracking id. If I were you, I'd not click confirm received.


That's actually a good advice! I'll do that! Thanks


----------



## yancore

Hiii Teams @Shanling ... When can it officially be released for a "Leather Case for UP2" collection ???

Hoping for the model to add such a collection of "Leather Case Fiio M6", there is a sticker "Hi-Res Logo", "Key-Chain Ring" + Combined with "Clip on the back of his Leather Case" / 3 in 1 Leather Case for Shanling UP2 (As previously posted) ...


----------



## mehdikh423

Shanling said:


> If you are person that only listens to music over streaming services, UP2 is simply better choice, as you will:
> 
> - Save 30 USD (almost 30%)
> - Have access to more codecs (aptXLL can be crucial if you are big into videos, games and youtube)
> ...



Hi. Can i i send audio from my phone to up4 via Bluetooth and send audio from up4 to a Bluetooth headphone in same time? (Dont use cable at all)


----------



## ClieOS

mehdikh423 said:


> Hi. Can i i send audio from my phone to up4 via Bluetooth and send audio from up4 to a Bluetooth headphone in same time? (Dont use cable at all)



You can not.

There is no such a Bluetooth adapter that receive BT signal then rebroadcast it out - it will be pointless to do so and it might actual degrade SQ (*skipping a lot of technical detail here) if someone actually design something that can do it.


----------



## Mellowship

ClieOS said:


> You can not.
> 
> There is no such a Bluetooth adapter that receive BT signal then rebroadcast it out - it will be pointless to do so and it might actual degrade SQ (*skipping a lot of technical detail here) if someone actually design something that can do it.


When I read the OP's question, I wondered why anyone would need to do that... Imagine your headphones could render LDAC and your smartphone could do it as well. Why would someone put another Bluetooth stage between the two?


----------



## ClieOS (Dec 4, 2019)

Mellowship said:


> When I read the OP's question, I wondered why anyone would need to do that... Imagine your headphones could render LDAC and your smartphone could do it as well. Why would someone put another Bluetooth stage between the two?



That is actually the 2nd times I answered the (more or less) same question in last few months - apparently there is a misconception among some people that you can use a Bluetooth DAC/amp wirelessly in-between a BT source (*i.e. smartphone) and a BT headphone where the BT DAC/amp will somehow magically improve sound quality when it receives than re-broadcast the BT signal. This is a failure to understand that BT audio is not lossless transmission and so any attempt to 'receives than re-broadcast' will always result in some lost of SQ -  as such, you want to always make sure you have the most direct transmission route, i.e. one-to-one from BT source to BT headphone. Hence why no manufacturer on its right mind will want to design a DAC/amp that 'receives than re-broadcast' BT audio since that only goal it will achieve is the degradation of SQ. The only exception is TWS (True Wireless Stereo) setup which many use exactly a  'receives than re-broadcast' method to connect both side of the headphone (*though note that TWS way of doing this is designed so it has less impact on SQ), and the reason why even the best TWS is still well behind from a normal BT headphone in term of SQ. The only reason for TWS setup is for convenience, with the cost of SQ.


----------



## zachgraz

endless.skai said:


> A quick comment on the *Shanling UP4*, compared to the *Fiio BTR3* and *Earsound ES100* using the Noble K10U:
> 
> Simply blows them away, in every aspect I'm afraid...
> - Full sound, with more body,
> ...



Hi there, have you received your BTR5 ? Can you compare the UP4 and BTR5 in terms of sound ?


----------



## yiannis.zach

zachgraz said:


> Hi there, have you received your BTR5 ? Can you compare the UP4 and BTR5 in terms of sound ?



not yet, within a week I believe...


----------



## Mellowship

Got a refund from A & V store, and meanwhile, while frustrated for not having the up2, I decided to skip it for a while and bought a DAC and a raspberry pi. No more budget for up2 now
See you soon...


----------



## yiannis.zach

zachgraz said:


> Hi there, have you received your BTR5 ? Can you compare the UP4 and BTR5 in terms of sound ?



Fiio BTR5 received. Against the UP4 : The UP4 sounds more bassy, more ''full''-sounding, while I think the BTR5 has more detailed-refined-clean sound... More to come soon.


----------



## sempulapeyneerar (Dec 9, 2019)

Using UP2 for two months and last week the front panel broke off , and got a cold shoulder from the seller. Any ideas to make this work.


----------



## Shanling

sempulapeyneerar said:


> Using UP2 for two months and last week the front panel broke off , and got a cold shoulder from the seller. Any ideas to make this work.



Please send me in PM info on this seller.


----------



## autumndreams

Just got the UP4 last week, love the battery life on this thing.  Its the only DAC I've tried that'll make it through a 10 hour workday with me.

Do you have an estimated timeframe for when the app will be available?


----------



## bigMoiMoi

Will the Shanling UP4 be able to receive a BT signal and output it to USB C so as to connect to a more powerful amp?


----------



## bigMoiMoi

Will the Shanling UP4 be able to receive a BT signal and output it to USB C so as to connect to a more powerful amp?


----------



## bigMoiMoi

I meant more powerful DAC/AMP


----------



## Shanling

bigMoiMoi said:


> Will the Shanling UP4 be able to receive a BT signal and output it to USB C so as to connect to a more powerful amp?



No, such function is available only on our players, so M0, M2x, M5s.


----------



## BenF

sempulapeyneerar said:


> Using UP2 for two months and last week the front panel broke off , and got a cold shoulder from the seller. Any ideas to make this work.



So I'm not the only one with problem!
Took me whole 3 months though


----------



## Gesualdo

Shanling said:


> Will discuss with software team, if it's possible to implement the USB-DAC mode as more standalone setting.



Maybe You could do it like this: when UP2 is connected via USB, it right away works as external standalone DAC, like in many other DACs. There is no need to press „turn on” button. In this mode it behaves like pure USB DAC: stable, it don’t serch for bluetooth connection and don’t send any sound signals (like „headphone is disconnected”, beeping etc.) 

In fact even now my Macbook sees UP2 as sound device, even if it’s turn off, but there is no sound until I will turn it on. 

And if you press „turn on” button, it starts to behave like bluetooth device.


----------



## TooPoorForHiFi

Oof, I sure hope this QC doesn't happen on the_ Shanling UP4_


----------



## conrad.ray

Is the sound quality of UP2 better with USB DAC as compared to bluetooth? I listen to Apple Music w Macbook Pro so it uses AAC. I'm asking because my Mac has only got USB-C ports, so I tried the adaptor provided by Apple however my Mac does not recognise the UP2 and I cannot use it as a USB DAC. So before I start my search for a USB-C to USB-C cable, I wanted to know if there is any difference in the sound quality between USB DAC vs. BT w AAC.

Also, any suggestions on a working USB C - C cable for Mac? I am not sure why Shanling used USB-A in 2019.


----------



## ClieOS

conrad.ray said:


> I am not sure why Shanling used USB-A in 2019.



Probably because most other PC and USB charger outside of Apple still has USB-A.


----------



## otteros

Looking forward for the UP4 aswell, planned to use them most of the time on the desktop at home and events. Do we need to install anything to run it as USB DAC/AMP or its plug n play? Would be nice if its plug n play. Also want to try out balanced output as im still new to this. Hello @ClieOS from Malaysia as well


----------



## ClieOS

otteros said:


> Looking forward for the UP4 aswell, planned to use them most of the time on the desktop at home and events. Do we need to install anything to run it as USB DAC/AMP or its plug n play? Would be nice if its plug n play. Also want to try out balanced output as im still new to this. Hello @ClieOS from Malaysia as well



Always nice to see another fellow countryman. It is plug-n-play btw.


----------



## otteros

ClieOS said:


> Always nice to see another fellow countryman. It is plug-n-play btw.


Im planning to run them with my tin T4, do you think its a good choice for a dac/amp desktop use? I will time to time use the BT functionality. Or es100/btr5 does it better? To me its good that it has 2.5/3.5m output so i am keen to try balanced.


----------



## charlie0904

does UP4 use dual dac with single ended?


----------



## Shanling

charlie0904 said:


> does UP4 use dual dac with single ended?



Yes, you can switch it to boost mode and then it uses both chips in single ended.


----------



## qOrange

Any news on the application for UP2?

A suggestion: it would be nice if UP2 was able to automatically switch between codecs depending on the situation. For instance, for making phone calls you don't really need LDAC, but LDAC is selected by default on (newer) Android phones. LDAC consumes significantly (in my experience) more battery. So, it would be nice if UP2 would automatically switch to SBC or aptX for calls, then switch back to LDAC when listening to music.

I don't if other BT amps have this functionality.


----------



## ClieOS

qOrange said:


> Any news on the application for UP2?
> 
> A suggestion: it would be nice if UP2 was able to automatically switch between codecs depending on the situation. For instance, for making phone calls you don't really need LDAC, but LDAC is selected by default on (newer) Android phones. LDAC consumes significantly (in my experience) more battery. So, it would be nice if UP2 would automatically switch to SBC or aptX for calls, then switch back to LDAC when listening to music.
> 
> I don't if other BT amps have this functionality.



I recently ran a couple of battery life test on various BT adapters (BTR3, BTR5, UP2, and ES100), all with LDAC - when compared to official run time with AAC, LDAC tends to use about 15% (+/- 5%) more battery, which is actually not that bad. I reckon unless you are making phone call for a few hours at a time, the actual impact on battery life will be close to nothing.


----------



## 11piston

Hi guys,
Could someone give clear instruction how to switch modes and filters? It’s really complicated without app


----------



## Shanling

qOrange said:


> Any news on the application for UP2?
> 
> A suggestion: it would be nice if UP2 was able to automatically switch between codecs depending on the situation. For instance, for making phone calls you don't really need LDAC, but LDAC is selected by default on (newer) Android phones. LDAC consumes significantly (in my experience) more battery. So, it would be nice if UP2 would automatically switch to SBC or aptX for calls, then switch back to LDAC when listening to music.
> 
> I don't if other BT amps have this functionality.



We now have beta version of app in office for testing.

If you don't spend hours on calls, difference between codecs would have minimal impact on battery life. But at the same time you would be running risks of reconnecting, delay while codecs are switching, etc.



11piston said:


> Hi guys,
> Could someone give clear instruction how to switch modes and filters? It’s really complicated without app



For UP4, all instructions for switching gain and filters is in user guide.
There is no setting of filter and gain on UP2 for now.


----------



## ClieOS

Shanling said:


> We now have beta version of app in office for testing.



Good news then. I hope new firmware won't be far away as well.



dokk4 said:


> не планируется приложение как на btr5?



Are you sure you are in the right thread?


----------



## Shanling

dokk4 said:


> не планируется приложение как на btr5?



It's advised to use English at Head-Fi.


----------



## yorosello




----------



## 11piston

Shanling said:


> We now have beta version of app in office for testing.
> 
> If you don't spend hours on calls, difference between codecs would have minimal impact on battery life. But at the same time you would be running risks of reconnecting, delay while codecs are switching, etc.
> 
> ...


I’ve found,sorry. 
How it was written can’t connect up4 to samsung note9 directly in usb mode as well. And bluetooth mode is off while connecting charging


----------



## Shanling

11piston said:


> I’ve found,sorry.
> How it was written can’t connect up4 to samsung note9 directly in usb mode as well. And bluetooth mode is off while connecting charging



UP4 can work as USB DAC with Android smartphones. But it depends on the cable, music software, Android setting, firmware version on your phone, etc.
UP4 can be used with Bluetooth while charging, you just need to turn it on after you connect it to charger (I know, not ideal).


----------



## 11piston

Shanling said:


> UP4 can work as USB DAC with Android smartphones. But it depends on the cable, music software, Android setting, firmware version on your phone, etc.
> UP4 can be used with Bluetooth while charging, you just need to turn it on after you connect it to charger (I know, not ideal).


I used the same cabel with btr3 and up4, btr is ok. But the only way i could connect up4 to samsung note9 is via mac adapter


----------



## conrad.ray

Hi Shanling and UP2 users, does UP2 have the same 67mW output power when connected with USB DAC, or does it output more power w USB DAC?


----------



## qOrange

ClieOS said:


> I recently ran a couple of battery life test on various BT adapters (BTR3, BTR5, UP2, and ES100), all with LDAC - when compared to official run time with AAC, LDAC tends to use about 15% (+/- 5%) more battery, which is actually not that bad. I reckon unless you are making phone call for a few hours at a time, the actual impact on battery life will be close to nothing.





Shanling said:


> If you don't spend hours on calls, difference between codecs would have minimal impact on battery life. But at the same time you would be running risks of reconnecting, delay while codecs are switching, etc.



ClieOS, thanks for relating the results of your tests. Just based on personal experience, I found a big difference when I bought an LDAC capable phone: first time I saw the battery on the UP2 dip below 50% between charges (it actually turned off during a call). But, no arguing with more comprehensive testing, so thanks for that.

Yes, I do sometimes spend hours on (internet) calls, so having this functionality would be nice. I can also turn off LDAC manually in phone settings. Obviously, this would not be a high priority functionality, but thought it was worth noting. Maybe it could be added to a wishlist of app options?



Shanling said:


> We now have beta version of app in office for testing.



Good to hear it! Hope it comes out soon.


----------



## SNSDluv

Have people done a comparison/review between the UP4 and the BTR5?


----------



## dokk4

No


----------



## dokk4

did not find a good review


----------



## karasik

Is up4 already for sale somewhere?


----------



## 11piston

karasik said:


> Is up4 already for sale somewhere?


I both there
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163942390265


----------



## twice2

The app going to have Equalizer?


----------



## Shanling (Dec 24, 2019)

International market update: First units of UP4 started shipping last week, more of them will follow this and next week.



twice2 said:


> The app going to have Equalizer?



Testing EQ now in app beta.



11piston said:


> I both there
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163942390265



MSRP is 99 USD. We always recommend to buy either from official international distributors or from our big and reliable Chinese dealers(Shenzhen Audio, Linsoul as example). We recommend to avoid random sellers on Ebay, Even Aliexpress can be tricky.


----------



## dokk4

Where can I download the beta application to up4?


----------



## Shanling

dokk4 said:


> Where can I download the beta application to up4?



Not available to public yet.


----------



## robolee

Shanling said:


> Testing EQ now in app beta.
> .



That is a very gd news for us user. Can't wait for it


----------



## Samadroid

Samadroid said:


> Just received this answer from the seller: "Hello, Please don't worry about it.
> We'll send the items out within processing time.  Hope could wait with patience.
> Any query, please feel free to contact us.
> Best regards." Let's see what happens then.



Quick update on "A&V Professional Store" for anyone who is maybe still waiting or considering whether to open a dispute with the seller. After a month of tribulation and some weird communications, my UP2 finally arrived on 24 December (nice Christmas surprise). It seems to me that on the 11.11 sale they sold more units than they had and, in order to comply with Aliexpress processing time, they issued some weird ChinaPost tracking numbers. Then, as soon as they got some new stock of the product, they shipped it with a new tracking number (in my case using ePacket). Of course, they are never gonna say something like this in their private messages. So, while it is certainly not a honest practice, it is not a total scam either.
As for the UP2 itself, it is a great little device. Once the app is available is gonna be the perfect match for most (not to difficult to drive) headphones.


----------



## cleg

My video about UP4


----------



## dokk4

Will there be "in-car" mode in the new firmware, as in btr5?


----------



## otteros

cleg said:


> My video about UP4



Hey thanks for the review did you any chance did comparison agaisnt the BTR5? Im in the car will watched it when i get back!


----------



## cleg

otteros said:


> Hey thanks for the review did you any chance did comparison agaisnt the BTR5? Im in the car will watched it when i get back!



short comparison it present in the video, longer comparison video will be out tomorrow


----------



## otteros

cleg said:


> short comparison it present in the video, longer comparison video will be out tomorrow


Would you be comparing the performance using wired connection on a computer? I plan to use these as desktop setup 95% of the time.


----------



## Q Mass

I wonder if the market for this type of super portable device will ever grow big enough to warrant separate devices to suit USB DAC and BT receiver functions.
I wouldn't want to suggest that USB DAC users should be left out in the cold, but it holds zero interest for me, and I'd much rather a BT-centric device that works really well.
I just don't think the 'swiss army knife' approach helps these receivers reach their full audio potential.
Rather than combined BT receiver and USB functions, I'd rather see separate devices for each camp.

Mine is a minority opinion though, right?

I'm looking forward to more opinions of the UP4, and trying to choose between it and the BTR5.
The volume wheel is a big draw for me.
But fitting so much function into one rotary wheel seems like it might be a bit a of a pain to operate for all the other non volume duties.


----------



## Marco Angel

Shanling said:


> Not available to public yet.


Please, let us know when released, very hyped with your UP4


----------



## NightKnight

Marco Angel said:


> Please, let us know when released, very hyped with your UP4


Mine says shipped from linsoul, hopefully it's good. Was between this and r3 pro that's a dap and bigger but that was my choices.


----------



## cleg

Shanling UP4 vs FiiO BTR5


----------



## cleg

otteros said:


> Would you be comparing the performance using wired connection on a computer? I plan to use these as desktop setup 95% of the time.



sure, I compare them in DAC mode to get the best idea. but subjectively, for the desktop usage I'd select some wired DAC without battery (I really don't like charging them  )


----------



## Shanling

Firstly, UP4 now started shipping to our international distributors. So if your local distributor ordered in time, they will receive UP4 before our Chinese New Year holidays starts.



dokk4 said:


> Will there be "in-car" mode in the new firmware, as in btr5?



In our plans to add it at later date.



Q Mass said:


> I wonder if the market for this type of super portable device will ever grow big enough to warrant separate devices to suit USB DAC and BT receiver functions.
> I wouldn't want to suggest that USB DAC users should be left out in the cold, but it holds zero interest for me, and I'd much rather a BT-centric device that works really well.
> I just don't think the 'swiss army knife' approach helps these receivers reach their full audio potential.
> Rather than combined BT receiver and USB functions, I'd rather see separate devices for each camp.
> ...



UP4 is BT receiver first. Only change to make it work as USB DAC is some adjustment on USB input. If we cut out whole USB DAC function, it will have no impact on BT receiver part.



cleg said:


> My video about UP4



Thank you very much for your review.

UP4 product page should be online soon, I finished all its texts some time ago, just need to have it uploaded.


----------



## Shanling

If you got Shanling UP2 for Christmas and are confused why its box is not orange, here is simple explanation:

UP2 packaging was changed during fall, so it's now possible to get it either in orange or dark blue/purple box.

No need to worry, no need to be afraid you got fake.


----------



## yorosello

Shanling said:


> If you got Shanling UP2 for Christmas and are confused why its box is not orange, here is simple explanation:
> 
> UP2 packaging was changed during fall, so it's now possible to get it either in orange or dark blue/purple box.
> 
> No need to worry, no need to be afraid you got fake.


Damn, the new box look far better


----------



## St3ven

Hi, please, has anybody tried paring the Up2 with the Meze 99 Neo? On paper it seems like a great match to me. Thank you


----------



## robar

Where to buy these in Europe? I thinking about buying one, either the UP2 or UP4, but I'm not sure where to order, or where are they even available. I wouldn't like to order from China because that would mean almost +30% price for me in customs. Are there any certified sellers or any info about when they will be in stock in the EU? thanks


----------



## zachgraz

It does not seem to be available yet in Europe. See Shanling's global site for distributors in the EU. I have bought from the German distributor in the past which is HiFi Passion. They are very reliable. For some reasons it is not listed on Shanling's website.


----------



## episiarch

Headphoniaks (Spain) has a good Shanling selection – they supplied my MTW100 – and they offer both UP2 and UP4 though UP4 is out of stock at the moment.


----------



## robolee

mine is a purple box and i order it during Nov Period


----------



## Shanling

robar said:


> Where to buy these in Europe? I thinking about buying one, either the UP2 or UP4, but I'm not sure where to order, or where are they even available. I wouldn't like to order from China because that would mean almost +30% price for me in customs. Are there any certified sellers or any info about when they will be in stock in the EU? thanks



We have "Where to buy" section on our website: http://en.shanling.com/category/335



zachgraz said:


> It does not seem to be available yet in Europe. See Shanling's global site for distributors in the EU. I have bought from the German distributor in the past which is HiFi Passion. They are very reliable. For some reasons it is not listed on Shanling's website.



It's managed by my colleagues, need to talk to them.


----------



## robar (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks everyone  Quite pricey shipping costs from these stores, but might still be better than customs, I'll check the numbers tomorrow.


----------



## dokk4 (Jan 1, 2020)

When to wait for a software application for a subject and an additional case?


----------



## Shanling

*New firmware update for Shanling UP4, V1.1.*

Download from our website or from Google Drive

*Changes and fixes：*

1.   Low battery warning is disabled while music is playing.

2.   Fixed problem causing volume jump after connection.

3.   Fixed problem causing channel imbalance.

4.   Fixed problem of missing first second when using WeChat.

5.   Other bug fixes.


----------



## yorosello

UP4 is already available on my local store, gonna get them soon


----------



## dokk4 (Jan 3, 2020)

Probably, it seems to me that the balanced output gain has decreased after a firmware update? This is more noticeable at a distance of 3.5 mm. Power, as it were, fell by 2 times? I'm in shock

How to roll back to the previous firmware?


----------



## Shanling (Jan 3, 2020)

dokk4 said:


> Наверное, мне кажется, что усиление сбалансированного выхода уменьшилось после обновления прошивки? Это более заметно на расстоянии 3,5 мм. Мощность как бы упала в 2 раза? я в шоке
> 
> How to roll back to the previous firmware?



We got no feedback like this from any other user so far. Please make sure you have UP4 switched to high gain to test full power.

Also, as said before, on this forum English is preferred way of communication.


----------



## dokk4

Sorry, did not follow the translator. 
Please tell me how to roll back to the previous firmware?


----------



## Shanling

dokk4 said:


> How to roll back to the previous firmware?
> 
> is there such an opportunity?
> 
> ...



I would advice to try to pair it freshly with your phone. Or also pair it with other device completely. Because having it at full volume with iT01 is definitely not in norm.


----------



## dokk4 (Jan 3, 2020)

I found the reason for the volume drop) On the phone, in the bluetooth settings, the synchronization of the volume levels of the connected devices with the volume level of the phone was turned off. Do not judge strictly. Let it go) 
Resirver plays amazingly. According to Ldac - clean and rich. Good job!


----------



## llysender (Jan 7, 2020)

Just got the UP4 mainly for the mic, its working well and I enjoy it.

I have 1 issue with it however, for whatever reason it has a slight +1dB bass boost and sounds unnatural even using the m0 as a comparison.
I'm currently using eq to fix the issue but will there be a firmware or universal app that will fix that?

Also as a general question does LDAC suffer from alot of packet loss in areas with lots of radio noise. I was suffering alot of corupted sound when walking around the mall where with the mee audio matrix cinema on aptX it was fine.


----------



## Shanling

llysender said:


> Just got the UP4 mainly for the mic, its working well and I enjoy it.
> 
> I have 1 issue with it however, for whatever reason it has a slight +1dB bass boost and sounds unnatural even using the m0 as a comparison.
> I'm currently using eq to fix the issue but will there be a firmware or universal app that will fix that?
> ...



Different devices sounds different due to many reasons. So you perceive Up4 to be sounding more bassy than M0 in Bluetooth receiver mode?

Regarding LDAC, when set to highest quality, it's definitely the most demanding codec for connection(just LHDC might be even worse), so it's most likely to show problems in such places. That's reason why it comes with 3 bitrate level settings.


----------



## robolee

llysender said:


> Just got the UP4 mainly for the mic, its working well and I enjoy it.
> 
> I have 1 issue with it however, for whatever reason it has a slight +1dB bass boost and sounds unnatural even using the m0 as a comparison.
> I'm currently using eq to fix the issue but will there be a firmware or universal app that will fix that?
> ...



LDAC/HWA really suffer alot when you are in lotsa radio/wifi zone. You will get drop out even on balance mode or cut off. Tested on UP2


----------



## holsen

robolee said:


> LDAC/HWA really suffer alot when you are in lotsa radio/wifi zone. You will get drop out even on balance mode or cut off. Tested on UP2


Yep. I'll confirm the same... Highest bitrate LDAC is perfect out walking the street, in my home, on the subway. But when I get into a mall or electronics store I've got to dial it back.  I've given up ON HWA and really need a way to disable it on my UP2 because my P30 constantly forces HWA and I have to manually change in Dev Tools every time I connect.


----------



## llysender

Shanling said:


> Different devices sounds different due to many reasons. So you perceive Up4 to be sounding more bassy than M0 in Bluetooth receiver mode?
> 
> Regarding LDAC, when set to highest quality, it's definitely the most demanding codec for connection(just LHDC might be even worse), so it's most likely to show problems in such places. That's reason why it comes with 3 bitrate level settings.


Yes UP4 is bassier than m0 in Bluetooth recever mode. I just read that shanling is building a universal app so I'll wait for that then.

So besides going to developer settings is there a way to change connection type on the fly?


----------



## robolee

holsen said:


> Yep. I'll confirm the same... Highest bitrate LDAC is perfect out walking the street, in my home, on the subway. But when I get into a mall or electronics store I've got to dial it back.  I've given up ON HWA and really need a way to disable it on my UP2 because my P30 constantly forces HWA and I have to manually change in Dev Tools every time I connect.



I only use Highest Mode at home
Had to fall back to AptX when i am out doing my stuff for stable connection


----------



## C_Lindbergh (Jan 11, 2020)

Will it be available on Amazon.de and/our co.uk?

Also what kind of features can you expect from the app? Both the Fiio and especially the ES100 got an awesome app with lots of settings.

And the distributer page is confusing, it doesn't say exactly which stores will gett the UP4 in stock and I got no idea which of the stores in EU got an English website and actually ships to my EU country.


----------



## Shanling

C_Lindbergh said:


> Will it be available on Amazon.de and/our co.uk?
> 
> Also what kind of features can you expect from the app? Both the Fiio and especially the ES100 got an awesome app with lots of settings.
> 
> And the distributer page is confusing, it doesn't say exactly which stores will gett the UP4 in stock and I got no idea which of the stores in EU got an English website and actually ships to my EU country.



Availability at our distributors(and their matching Amazon) depends on them, we don't centrally decides who gets which product.

You can reach out to our German distributor https://nt-global.de/ or main UK dealer http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/

Regarding app, will see what we will have in final version.


----------



## Galeonero

Hi, a query regarding sound quality compared to LDAC vs AAC codec. Is there a lot of difference? I lose a lot of sound quality if I use AAC which is only for iPhones? Do you think that instead of using bluetooth, it would be better to use an m0 instead of the up2 in AAC?


----------



## superbart (Jan 14, 2020)

Hello @Shanling I have a question regarding software for UP4. Is there any release date of this software for customers ?


----------



## DannyBai

I’m trying to update the firmware and when I get to the spot where I have to browse for the dfu, can’t find the file. Everywhere I look, all files are empty. I’ve dumped the firmware and downloaded again and same results. I’m sure I’m doing something wrong but anyone have an idea what I’m talking about?


----------



## holsen

DannyBai said:


> I’m trying to update the firmware and when I get to the spot where I have to browse for the dfu, can’t find the file. Everywhere I look, all files are empty. I’ve dumped the firmware and downloaded again and same results. I’m sure I’m doing something wrong but anyone have an idea what I’m talking about?


Did you unzip the file?   I really don't mean to ask a silly question or cause insult but if you unzip the file, you can isolate the dfu file and put it anywhere you like.  Inside the zip archive the updater can't find it.


----------



## DannyBai

holsen said:


> Did you unzip the file?   I really don't mean to ask a silly question or cause insult but if you unzip the file, you can isolate the dfu file and put it anywhere you like.  Inside the zip archive the updater can't find it.


Thanks. I did not unzip it so I am silly. Sometimes my mind goes blank.


----------



## holsen

DannyBai said:


> Thanks. I did not unzip it so I am silly. Sometimes my mind goes blank.


----------



## DannyBai

I press the mode button twice and it switches between low (blue) and high (green) but can’t get boost mode. Any ideas?


----------



## Shanling

superbart said:


> Hello @Shanling I have a question regarding software for UP4. Is there any release date of this software for customers ?



We now have updated beta version of it, so hopefully will get it out soon.



DannyBai said:


> I press the mode button twice and it switches between low (blue) and high (green) but can’t get boost mode. Any ideas?



Boost mode is only available in Single ended mode, if you have connected balanced headphones, it will not activate.


----------



## DannyBai

Shanling said:


> We now have updated beta version of it, so hopefully will get it out soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Boost mode is only available in Single ended mode, if you have connected balanced headphones, it will not activate.


Ok. Thanks!


----------



## cleg

*Text version of UP4 review by Porta.Fi*​
English: https://porta.fi/shanling-up4-bluetooth-receiver-review-brand-approach-in-everything/
Russian: https://porta.fi/ru/obzor-bluetooth-resivera-shanling-up4-firmennyj-podhod-vo-vsyom/


----------



## preddd

What music player app do you recommend to use with UP4? I also noticed that LDAC/44.1khz has a weaker output compared to HWA/44.1khz, no issues when using 96khz on both. Anyone also encountered this problem? I'm using Huawei P30 Pro (android 10) + Poweramp pro as source.


----------



## lordaine

@Shanling : When I'm using single ended IEM's on boost mode even just by turning it on, I can hear a lot of crackling sounds or noise, is this normal?


----------



## joeexp

*Quick survey.*

AptX HD or LDAC? 
Which sounds better with the UP4?


----------



## Dobrescu George

joeexp said:


> *Quick survey.*
> 
> AptX HD or LDAC?
> Which sounds better with the UP4?



From my experience, LDAC should be better than APT-X HD


----------



## Shanling

preddd said:


> What music player app do you recommend to use with UP4? I also noticed that LDAC/44.1khz has a weaker output compared to HWA/44.1khz, no issues when using 96khz on both. Anyone also encountered this problem? I'm using Huawei P30 Pro (android 10) + Poweramp pro as source.



We are aware of this strange issue of LDAC 44.1, not sure what exactly is causing it.



lordaine said:


> @Shanling : When I'm using single ended IEM's on boost mode even just by turning it on, I can hear a lot of crackling sounds or noise, is this normal?



This problem can sometimes shops up(mainly if you connect UP4 and change gain before starting music). We have fix for it in upcoming firmware update. Meanwhile we recommend to start playback and then change gain with music playing.



joeexp said:


> *Quick survey.*
> 
> AptX HD or LDAC?
> Which sounds better with the UP4?



We recommend LDAC for the best sound quality. But be sure to have LDAC set to sound quality priority, not the other two lower quality modes.


----------



## yorosello (Jan 18, 2020)

Hi, I try to pair my UP2 with my Samsung S10+ via LDAC. When I try to use the best setting, the 990kbps, it keep delaying & interrupted. Last time when I did the same thing to my s9+, i have no problem. Do you know why it happen?

I have try to reset the connection but it just won't work.

Okay. I think i kind of lessen the choppiness by turning off the wifi thought it's still get interrupted sometimes. Sigh.


----------



## MrEternity

Can I connect UP4 with iPhone 6s Plus by using Lighting cable to USB C in order to get better quality out from iPhone 6s+? 

I try to do it but I have no sound coming out from the headphone. Is it the problem from the cable or it's just not supposed to be connected by cable?

Is it any possible way to get a better quality of sound than AAC from iPhone 6s+ and UP4?

Thanks.


----------



## ClieOS

MrEternity said:


> Can I connect UP4 with iPhone 6s Plus by using Lighting cable to USB C in order to get better quality out from iPhone 6s+?
> 
> I try to do it but I have no sound coming out from the headphone. Is it the problem from the cable or it's just not supposed to be connected by cable?
> 
> ...



In short, it is both because the cable doesn't work and because UP4 is picky on how it can work as a USB DAC with smartphone.


----------



## dokk4 (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## dokk4

this connection does not work


----------



## MrEternity (Jan 23, 2020)

Now I changed my phone to Huawei P30 in order to get HWA support from UP4. Another question is with this setup, Is it support MQA when listening to Tidal at Master Quality?

My set : Huawei P30 + Up4 + Tri I3


----------



## ClieOS

MrEternity said:


> Now I changed my phone to Huawei P30 in order to get HWA support from UP4. Another question is with this setup, Is it support MQA when listening to Tidal at Master Quality?
> 
> My set : Huawei P30 + Up4 + Tri I3




MQA doesn't work over Bluetooth, also UP4 doesn't support MQA anyway. What you will get is probably Tidal internal software first unfold, but no more than that.


----------



## ostewart

I've just bought an UP2 to have in my car as it has an aux input but no bluetooth. I've used one before and it is a superb little receiver/dac/amp, it's perfect for my uses and my Pixel 3a does LDAC so it sounds awesome. Overall I'm really happy with it for my uses, I used 3M Dual lock to secure it to the dash.


----------



## FlyingRhino

I am getting crackling noises with my up2 connected to my mate 20 over HWA. I don't notice it when I change to a lower quality sound setting. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## yorosello

FlyingRhino said:


> I am getting crackling noises with my up2 connected to my mate 20 over HWA. I don't notice it when I change to a lower quality sound setting. Anyone else have this issue?


have you tried to turn off wifi & mobile data? because sometime the connection is pretty sensitive


----------



## Shanling

yorosello said:


> Hi, I try to pair my UP2 with my Samsung S10+ via LDAC. When I try to use the best setting, the 990kbps, it keep delaying & interrupted. Last time when I did the same thing to my s9+, i have no problem. Do you know why it happen?
> 
> I have try to reset the connection but it just won't work.
> 
> Okay. I think i kind of lessen the choppiness by turning off the wifi thought it's still get interrupted sometimes. Sigh.



LDAC in highest resolution is the most sensitive to quality of connection. SO in some spaces that are unfriendly to Bluetooth connections(places with too many networks, places with some strong transmitters, open fields), it can show some problems.
If you are experiencing problem withS10+, while it worked fine with S9+, there might be something changed in the phone that is affecting this.



MrEternity said:


> Now I changed my phone to Huawei P30 in order to get HWA support from UP4. Another question is with this setup, Is it support MQA when listening to Tidal at Master Quality?
> 
> My set : Huawei P30 + Up4 + Tri I3



MQA by its nature is not compatible with current Bluetooth codecs. Your Tidal app will unfold MQA as Hi-Res files, which then can be send over HWA LHDC/LDAC.



FlyingRhino said:


> I am getting crackling noises with my up2 connected to my mate 20 over HWA. I don't notice it when I change to a lower quality sound setting. Anyone else have this issue?



We have similar experience with HWA on certain phones, apparently here issues is more on side of the phone and its software


----------



## yorosello

Shanling said:


> LDAC in highest resolution is the most sensitive to quality of connection. SO in some spaces that are unfriendly to Bluetooth connections(places with too many networks, places with some strong transmitters, open fields), it can show some problems.
> If you are experiencing problem withS10+, while it worked fine with S9+, there might be something changed in the phone that is affecting this.
> 
> 
> ...


I connect them in my bedroom which doesn't have a lot of network at all. But my guess it was because of the phone. When I turn off the location & wifi, the connection work very well without any disruption/distortion. So with my s10 now if I was gonna use the 990kbps, I can only turn on the mobile data...


----------



## robolee

As for me i turn on wifi and turn off mobile data and location and had no issue 
I mean i AM at home so why would i use my mobile data right? RIGHT?


----------



## yorosello (Feb 3, 2020)

robolee said:


> As for me i turn on wifi and turn off mobile data and location and had no issue
> I mean i AM at home so why would i use my mobile data right? RIGHT?


Is your phone samsung s10 series? If it wasn't, it doesn't apply to you, okay. And what you are saying here is totally not relevant or helping at all, it just straight up annoying.

It's not like I didn't try other option like leaving the wifi on while turning off the location and mobile data. I test them all and the only way to get them to stream 990kbps perfectly is just having mobile data on while the location & wifi is off.


----------



## joeexp

Any News on the Shanling App?  
It's getting a bit late .....


----------



## ClieOS

Also the UP4 firmware page seems to have disappeared from Shanling (Chinese) website. That's weird.


----------



## Shanling

joeexp said:


> Any News on the Shanling App?
> It's getting a bit late .....



We have beta working now, unfortunately CNY holidays and current situation are delaying it further.



ClieOS said:


> Also the UP4 firmware page seems to have disappeared from Shanling (Chinese) website. That's weird.



Apparently there was some possible glitch with Qualcomm update software on systems running in Chinese, so it was taken down before it's fixed.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we welcome our new writer Yağiz to Headfonia and his first article is about the Shanling UP2 and UP4.
https://www.headfonia.com/shanling_up2-vs-up4_review/


----------



## joeexp

Ultrainferno said:


> Today we welcome our new writer Yağiz to Headfonia and his first article is about the Shanling UP2 and UP4.
> https://www.headfonia.com/shanling_up2-vs-up4_review/




"It’s pretty but the glossy surface attracts fingerprints though"

I never knew that. Perhaps it needs to be glass for better bluetooth transmission. Just a thought.


----------



## FlacFan

joeexp said:


> "It’s pretty but the glossy surface attracts fingerprints though"
> 
> I never knew that. Perhaps it needs to be glass for better bluetooth transmission. Just a thought.



That is correct. Place your BT device in a metal box and you get next to no signal.

Cheers


----------



## yancore (Feb 17, 2020)

Hiii Guys ...

Has anyone here compared UP2 with Hiby W5 & W3 with the help of their third party application (Hiby Blue with their new technology features ~ UAT) ... I tried installing the application and tried connecting to UP2 force close the application ... Will the future application made by Shanling be equivalent to Hiby's product ???

And the highest & best quality is UP2 with W3 & W5 Guys ???

Please enlighten me best Guys, do I have to buy 1 collection from Hiby Mini version (Between W3 / W5), or do I have to be patient waiting for an application specifically for Shanling collection devices especially I only use 1 UP2 product as my first experience with LG V30 + ThinQ, Combined with Earphones & Jacks from Oyaide Premium AP & PP (Palladium) + Classic & Legendary Shure SE215 Full max upgrade customize Cable High Premium from : Hebra Definition, the best music application from Poweramp.apk & All 320 kbps & FLAC MP3 music file formats above 990 kbps to 1000 more kbps ...


----------



## chickentender

UP4 arrived early this morning. I've been listening in various connected ways all day. 
In short, I boxed up my BTR5 for return after an hour or two. 
Love this little thing so far. That is all. 
 Just wanted you (Shanling) to know.


----------



## ClieOS

yancore said:


> Hiii Guys ...
> 
> Has anyone here compared UP2 with Hiby W5 & W3 with the help of their third party application (Hiby Blue with their new technology features ~ UAT) ... I tried installing the application and tried connecting to UP2 force close the application ... Will the future application made by Shanling be equivalent to Hiby's
> 
> ...



UAT is Hiby propitiatory technology. It will not work outside of Hiby's own gears. However it is also super unstable and practical useless in real life scenario.


----------



## ism1360

i got confused about up2..does it support multipoint pairing? i mean pairing and using simultaneously with 2 devices.. what is the bottom switch for?


----------



## ClieOS

ism1360 said:


> i got confused about up2..does it support multipoint pairing? i mean pairing and using simultaneously with 2 devices.. what is the bottom switch for?



Yes, it does support multi-point pairing. First pair  to device 1 (*pairing mode can be activated by pressing down the power/volume control button for 5 seconds when UP2 is off, till the LED shows red/blue flashing), then turn it off. Then pair it to device 2, turn it off again. Turn it back on and it will connect to device 2 automatically, now you just connect device 1 to it manually and it should be in multi-point mode.

There is no switch on the bottom.


----------



## yancore

[/QUOTE]


ClieOS said:


> UAT is Hiby propitiatory technology. It will not work outside of Hiby's own gears. However it is also super unstable and practical useless in real life scenario.



Thank you very much & Very happy for your answer before I make a purchase of the product ... Still have to wait for the official application from @Shanling whether it can be used universally, especially UP2 ???


----------



## yancore

If I may ask again ... Can Shanling UP2 be able to use Earphones with a capacity of 600 Ohm (Like the earphones from TONEKING TO600) without having to use Amplify DAC Premium jumbo sizes above $300 ???

Since I am trying to buy only the Eerphone head (without the cable), it is fully customized to 600 Ohm which is combined as a premium quality cable on the LG V30 Plus ThinQ without the help of the jumbo Amplify DAC (As noted above before) ... Except I only use 1 Amplify DAC Mini from UP2 ... Hopefully understand what I mean Guys ...


----------



## Shanling

yancore said:


> Thank you very much & Very happy for your answer before I make a purchase of the product ... Still have to wait for the official application from @Shanling whether it can be used universally, especially UP2 ???



We just returned to offices today,after a month away. Will give you some update when situation settles down.



yancore said:


> If I may ask again ... Can Shanling UP2 be able to use Earphones with a capacity of 600 Ohm (Like the earphones from TONEKING TO600) without having to use Amplify DAC Premium jumbo sizes above $300 ???
> 
> Since I am trying to buy only the Eerphone head (without the cable), it is fully customized to 600 Ohm which is combined as a premium quality cable on the LG V30 Plus ThinQ without the help of the jumbo Amplify DAC (As noted above before) ... Except I only use 1 Amplify DAC Mini from UP2 ... Hopefully understand what I mean Guys ...



UP2 was designed for use with portable audio, so super efficient earphones and decently efficient headphones. Something unique as 600ohm earbuds was something we never tested, so can't really tell.

But if you mention that these were made for LG V30, which uses same DAC/AMP as UP2, it should work fine?

If you demand more power, I can only recommend to get UP4 instead and to use balanced connection.


----------



## ClieOS (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank you very much & Very happy for your answer before I make a purchase of the product ... Still have to wait for the official application from @Shanling whether it can be used universally, especially UP2 ???
[/QUOTE]

I owns Shanling UP2 and UP4, plus Hiby W3 and W5. I can tell you in absolute certainty that UP2 and UP4 do not support UAT for now. Maybe Shanling can get a license from Hiby to use UAT in the future - except that the current form of UAT is, as said, good on paper but useless in real life. It will be a waste of Shanling's money if they decided to do so and won't make UP2/4 any better.


----------



## thesheik137

Has anyone found or come up with any "screen" protector ideas for the UP4? The front glass looks very prone to scratches.


----------



## ClieOS

thesheik137 said:


> Has anyone found or come up with any "screen" protector ideas for the UP4? The front glass looks very prone to scratches.



Screen protector film is the first thing I did on UP4 before even trying to bring it outside of the house as I have experience scratching up my UP2 (which is also under screen protector after that). They can be found on Taobao by 3rd party seller though I am not sure about any place else. I order two so it can cover both front and back but only installed it on the front since the back is hidden / protected under the shirt clip anyway.


----------



## joeexp

Seems like there is a leather case available on Aliexpress (SHANLING up4 Leather Case Black):
https://shrtm.nu/dFzn

$16


----------



## thesheik137

ClieOS said:


> Screen protector film is the first thing I did on UP4 before even trying to bring it outside of the house as I have experience scratching up my UP2 (which is also under screen protector after that). They can be found on Taobao by 3rd party seller though I am not sure about any place else. I order two so it can cover both front and back but only installed it on the front since the back is hidden / protected under the shirt clip anyway.


Got a link for it?


----------



## ClieOS

thesheik137 said:


> Got a link for it?



Here.


----------



## Shanling

joeexp said:


> Seems like there is a leather case available on Aliexpress (SHANLING up4 Leather Case Black):
> https://shrtm.nu/dFzn
> 
> $16



Yes, we have new leather case for UP4. It will be coming to distributors alongside new run of UP4 around end of March.


----------



## roboderp

Shanling said:


> We have beta working now, unfortunately CNY holidays and current situation are delaying it further.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there was some possible glitch with Qualcomm update software on systems running in Chinese, so it was taken down before it's fixed.



I was thoroughly enjoying my UP4 for the last week or so until I tried to apply the 1.1 update from the english website.  I'm not sure if this is related to the issue you mentioned, but every time I try to flash the 1.1 FW it will give me the following error as soon as it gets to the reboot step at the end:  "Upgrade Failed - The upgrade operation was stopped while attempting to reconfigure the BlueCore module for normal operation ..."  Clicking on the "Details..." button gives the following:  "DFU device error:   The device's firmware is corrupt..."  This results in a bricked device.  

Applying the "saved" firmware also results in the same errors.  Any insight would be helpful to everyone in case the firmware is an issue.  Thanks!


----------



## Shanling

roboderp said:


> I was thoroughly enjoying my UP4 for the last week or so until I tried to apply the 1.1 update from the english website.  I'm not sure if this is related to the issue you mentioned, but every time I try to flash the 1.1 FW it will give me the following error as soon as it gets to the reboot step at the end:  "Upgrade Failed - The upgrade operation was stopped while attempting to reconfigure the BlueCore module for normal operation ..."  Clicking on the "Details..." button gives the following:  "DFU device error:   The device's firmware is corrupt..."  This results in a bricked device.
> 
> Applying the "saved" firmware also results in the same errors.  Any insight would be helpful to everyone in case the firmware is an issue.  Thanks!



We got two such reports over last week and we decided to take down the current firmware version. Looking for software fix right now. 

Of course you have also full rights to reach to your seller immediately and ask them for warranty replacement/repair.

Also it seems this is separate issue than we were facing before with updater on Chinese market.


----------



## kevxes

Hope the upcoming app is feature rich like the es100 so I could replace it already.


----------



## chickentender

joeexp said:


> Seems like there is a leather case available on Aliexpress (SHANLING up4 Leather Case Black):
> https://shrtm.nu/dFzn



Nice. Just picked that up. We'll see how it fits/how well it's put together.


----------



## yancore

UP2 was designed for use with portable audio, so super efficient earphones and decently efficient headphones. Something unique as 600ohm earbuds was something we never tested, so can't really tell.

But if you mention that these were made for LG V30, which uses same DAC/AMP as UP2, it should work fine?

If you demand more power, I can only recommend to get UP4 instead and to use balanced connection.
[/QUOTE]


Sorry I could only reply for being too super busy at work ... And the item just arrived ... For now it can run well especially directly from the LG V30 + ... Without going through the Mini UP2 DAC, the sound is slightly decreased with a 600 Ohm capacitance, which should be matched with a more expensive jumbo DAC. .. I am still not interested in UP4 ... UP2 especially for me, it is more than enough to support my daily life, passion & needs Guys ...


----------



## joeexp

yancore said:


> Sorry I could only reply for being too super busy at work ... And the item just arrived ... For now it can run well especially directly from the LG V30 + ... Without going through the Mini UP2 DAC, the sound is slightly decreased with a 600 Ohm capacitance, which should be matched with a more expensive jumbo DAC. .. I am still not interested in UP4 ... UP2 especially for me, it is more than enough to support my daily life, passion & needs Guys ...



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BlaqueFoEva (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm sorry for the complete idiot question here, but which of the following has more power output?

(can use balanced or unbalanced)

ES100, UP4 or BTR5?

Thank you


----------



## chickentender

BlaqueFoEva said:


> I'm sorry for the complete idiot question here, but which of the following has more power output?
> 
> (can use balanced or unbalanced)
> 
> ...



BTR5 has the most balanced power available. UP4 has the most unbalanced available.


----------



## BlaqueFoEva

chickentender said:


> BTR5 has the most balanced power available. UP4 has the most unbalanced available.



Thank you

Is it conventional wisdom that the UP4 is a better buy than the ES100 at this point (just due to product age)?

(admittedly I find the App functionality of the ES100 very tempting though - Seems like UP4 app is taking forever to materialize)


----------



## thesheik137

BlaqueFoEva said:


> Thank you
> 
> Is it conventional wisdom that the UP4 is a better buy than the ES100 at this point (just due to product age)?
> 
> (admittedly I find the App functionality of the ES100 very tempting though - Seems like UP4 app is taking forever to materialize)



Here is a spec sheet comparison of UP4 and BTR5: https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/shanling-up4-vs-fiio-btr5

ES100 is not really at the same level anymore. But the app is a selling point for some I guess.


----------



## BlaqueFoEva

thesheik137 said:


> Here is a spec sheet comparison of UP4 and BTR5: https://hifigo.com/blogs/news/shanling-up4-vs-fiio-btr5
> 
> ES100 is not really at the same level anymore. But the app is a selling point for some I guess.



Thank you very very much!


----------



## yancore

Shanling said:


> Yes, we have new leather case for UP4. It will be coming to distributors alongside new run of UP4 around end of March.



Will there be a Case for UP2 Guys ??? :/

It's a pity if only available Case for UP4 only ... A little disappointing ...


----------



## Shanling

yancore said:


> Will there be a Case for UP2 Guys ??? :/
> 
> It's a pity if only available Case for UP4 only ... A little disappointing ...



Not sure if the case will come for UP2.


----------



## inevitableso

Shanling said:


> Not sure if the case will come for UP2.


any update on the app? and the Firmware version 1.1 that got recently pulled out, I recently bought the UP4.. I'm liking it hopefully the app comes out soon


----------



## Shanling

bossunswitch3 said:


> any update on the app? and the Firmware version 1.1 that got recently pulled out, I recently bought the UP4.. I'm liking it hopefully the app comes out soon



Still testing Android version and also we now have working version for iOS.


----------



## robolee

Shanling said:


> Still testing Android version and also we now have working version for iOS.



So is the working vers for iOS apps out for release yet thou?


----------



## Shanling

robolee said:


> So is the working vers for iOS apps out for release yet thou?



No. We will definitely announce when the app will be released for either of the systems.


----------



## FlacFan

Do not rush software engineering...it leads to cutting corners during unit tests and QA work...

Cheers


----------



## Cycie (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi! I'd like to ask if there are software plans for adding a "car mode" feature for the UP4?
It'll turn the device on depending on USB power to keep battery health longevity while using the UP4 in USB DAC mode for longer sessions.
The only worries I have now from getting the UP4 is it might reduce battery health longevity if I plan to use it for my laptop in USB DAC mode for longer periods.


----------



## thesheik137




----------



## chickentender

That's the shortest cable ever. Can that even reach a breast-pocket?


----------



## thesheik137

chickentender said:


> That's the shortest cable ever. Can that even reach a breast-pocket?


Haha, yes it does actually. I provided measurements for it to be made for such a purpose.


----------



## inevitableso

Shanling said:


> Still testing Android version and also we now have working version for iOS.


how about the firmware update? I'm looking for the said 1.1 firmware update I couldn't find it on your site..


----------



## Shanling

Cycie said:


> Hi! I'd like to ask if there are software plans for adding a "car mode" feature for the UP4?
> It'll turn the device on depending on USB power to keep battery health longevity while using the UP4 in USB DAC mode for longer sessions.
> The only worries I have now from getting the UP4 is it might reduce battery health longevity if I plan to use it for my laptop in USB DAC mode for longer periods.



Possibly will come as one of features in the companion app.

Charging system on UP4 should be eliminating constant recharging when used as USB DAC, reducing any longterm risk to battery.



bossunswitch3 said:


> how about the firmware update? I'm looking for the said 1.1 firmware update I couldn't find it on your site..



We took it down after few reports of some issues. There is new firmware update method coming soon.


----------



## johnchpark (Mar 9, 2020)

I have UP4.
Oh my goodness, it almost broke my ears and my iem.
It makes a huge pop noise sometimes. Happens usually when i power on the device with the earphones plugged in 2.5mm and first click play.

Also, the voice that says “power on” “your device is connected” etc. it is too loud.
Just remove the AI voice altogether


----------



## chickentender

johnchpark said:


> I have UP4.
> Oh my goodness, it almost broke my ears and my iem.
> It makes a huge pop noise sometimes. Happens usually when i power on the device with the earphones plugged in 2.5mm and first click play.
> 
> ...



Not to be contrary, but.... Mine has never popped, though my BTR5 did once in while.
As far as the AI voice, I rather like it a lot. An option to turn it down or disable would be better than removing it. I find it useful, much more so than staring at LED patterns or screen notifications.


----------



## johnchpark

chickentender said:


> Not to be contrary, but.... Mine has never popped, though my BTR5 did once in while.
> As far as the AI voice, I rather like it a lot. An option to turn it down or disable would be better than removing it. I find it useful, much more so than staring at LED patterns or screen notifications.



I'm using mostly IEM's for the UP4, and it get's a bit too loud.
An option to disable/enable the voice in the APP would be a great idea.

Also. the pop. God. I was enjoying the UP4 so much and then they happened, and it just ruined all the joy.
Couldn't listen for the rest of the day because my ears hurt so much.


----------



## FlacFan (Mar 9, 2020)

I had this POP every now and then as well.
HOWEVER:
1. Never when used as an USB DAC
2. Never when my laptop was the source

Thus I suspect my phone BT Tx to do this and since I also had this POP when my phone was (BT) connected to my car Rx I concluded that the UP4 is not at fault.

YMMV but I think you should investigate your case a bit more before jumping to a conclusion.

Cheers


----------



## crabdog

I haven't experienced any pops with mine and I've been using it with several different iems for the last few days. The voice prompt also seems just fine to me, even a little quiet with sensitive iems. Really enjoying my UP4 so far and I have no need or desire for an app.


----------



## chickentender

johnchpark said:


> I'm using mostly IEM's for the UP4, and it get's a bit too loud.
> An option to disable/enable the voice in the APP would be a great idea.
> 
> Also. the pop. God. I was enjoying the UP4 so much and then they happened, and it just ruined all the joy.
> Couldn't listen for the rest of the day because my ears hurt so much.


That's too bad. Haven't experienced it yet (knock on wood). Yes, there's *ample *power for IEMs (that's what I use 80% of the time as well).. volume is not a problem. The voice level has always seemed right on for me personally. Maybe I listen at lower volumes in general - or maybe my hearing is going.


----------



## chickentender

FlacFan said:


> Thus I suspect my phone BT Tx to do this and since I also had this POP when my phone was (BT) connected to my car Rx I concluded that the UP4 is not at fault.



Quite likely. I get occasional pops on my old phone that uses AAC, but on my laptop with AptX and new phone with LDAC never have. But I also get pops when connected to my Bluesound Node 2i connected via AptX-HD if I move too far. Really is device dependant I'd say.


----------



## thesheik137

Using with my phone (ldac, OnePlus 5t) the volume of the Up4 resets everytime I turn it on such that the voice propmt is never loud. I thought that was the case for everyone but I guess not, as it seems source dependent.


----------



## johnchpark

I just learned my lesson and always turn on the device, and start the music BEFORE i plug in my iem.


----------



## inevitableso (Mar 10, 2020)

FlacFan said:


> I had this POP every now and then as well.
> HOWEVER:
> 1. Never when used as an USB DAC
> 2. Never when my laptop was the source
> ...


I had this pop too whenever I use LDAC on my UP4 it's weird really annoying but not the loud pop but more like constant disconnection of the right channel on my IEM switchingt o aptxHD fixed it


----------



## Cycie

Shanling said:


> Possibly will come as one of features in the companion app.
> 
> Charging system on UP4 should be eliminating constant recharging when used as USB DAC, reducing any longterm risk to battery.


If utilized primarily as USB DAC, would UP4 still maximize the DAC sound? Since USB DAC is a marketed feature but is it recommended for primary use too?
I'll only be using the main BT functionality for when on the go and USB DAC on the daily for laptop and at home use.

Which reminds me, if I could use the UP4 as DAC only and connect an external desktop amplifier?

Thanks for considering the app feature, any news for the release date if it moved further due to the virus?


----------



## Shanling

Cycie said:


> If utilized primarily as USB DAC, would UP4 still maximize the DAC sound? Since USB DAC is a marketed feature but is it recommended for primary use too?
> I'll only be using the main BT functionality for when on the go and USB DAC on the daily for laptop and at home use.
> 
> Which reminds me, if I could use the UP4 as DAC only and connect an external desktop amplifier?
> ...



When used as USB DAC, you might be little bit limited by its USB input(only up to 16/48 playback). 

UP4 has no DAC only or Line-out mode/circuit. But of course you can still connect it to external amplifier without problems.

No news for the app.


----------



## chickentender

Shanling said:


> When used as USB DAC, you might be little bit limited by its USB input(only up to 16/48 playback).



I am confused by this statement. It was my understanding that the UP4 as USB DAC supported up to 24/96 Hires audio. 
Or do you mean limited in terms of the USB source audio, e.g. the UP4 will not upsample? Can you clarify this response?


----------



## Shanling

chickentender said:


> I am confused by this statement. It was my understanding that the UP4 as USB DAC supported up to 24/96 Hires audio.
> Or do you mean limited in terms of the USB source audio, e.g. the UP4 will not upsample? Can you clarify this response?




UP2 or UP4 don't support 24/96 over USB input, it's limited to 16/48. For Hi-Res playback you would need to go with Bluetooth connection.


----------



## crabdog

Posted my UP4 review today for anyone interested. Very impressed with the BT audio quality and ease of use.


----------



## chickentender

Shanling said:


> UP2 or UP4 don't support 24/96 over USB input, it's limited to 16/48. For Hi-Res playback you would need to go with Bluetooth connection.



I just figured this out for myself after pouring over many pages of this thread, but thank you. That's an unfortunate revelation for me personally - I had assumed differently based on the DAC chip itself, and that tidbit is a little obscured in the specifications. I've only one device that supports LDAC, my LG phone, which in most cases I don't bother using the UP4 with as it just isn't necessary. Otherwise I'm limited to AptX and AptXHD. That's a shame. Is this is a USB hardware limitation on the UP4 itself specifically?


----------



## Shanling

chickentender said:


> I just figured this out for myself after pouring over many pages of this thread, but thank you. That's an unfortunate revelation for me personally - I had assumed differently based on the DAC chip itself, and that tidbit is a little obscured in the specifications. I've only one device that supports LDAC, my LG phone, which in most cases I don't bother using the UP4 with as it just isn't necessary. Otherwise I'm limited to AptX and AptXHD. That's a shame. Is this is a USB hardware limitation on the UP4 itself specifically?



It's limitations of USB solution used on UP4/UP2.

Will check if we can add it to specifications, to make it more clear.


----------



## yorosello

Shanling said:


> UP2 or UP4 don't support 24/96 over USB input, it's limited to 16/48. For Hi-Res playback you would need to go with Bluetooth connection.


Ah that's why i can't play 24/96khz flac files in usb dac mode


----------



## chickentender (Mar 16, 2020)

yorosello said:


> Ah that's why i can't play 24/96khz flac files in usb dac mode



In my opinion this needs to be made ENTIRELY clear. The HiRes audio emblem is displayed *prominently* on the box, in the literature and printed on the device itself. The draw to such devices by most users is the utility and flexibility to be able to use BT and USB-DAC as needed, and it stands to reason that DAC functionality should be the method of "least resistance" as it has always been, for PCM audio. I cannot be alone (there's one above) among people who've A) assumed hi-res playback was supported via USB and have B) *not *read through the entirely of these 50 pages to discover otherwise.

In my opinion, *anywhere* the USB DAC function is listed in the marketing/literature/advertising/packaging needs an *asterisk* that notes it is for *16 bit 48kHz audio maximum, and not HiRes. *This is again surprising, but suddenly makes it clear why I'd been scratching my head on some files listening on my laptop thinking there was a problem elsewhere. This limitation really never occurred to me.


----------



## FlacFan

Make no mistake...I am a very happy UP4 owner....

However, this yaddi yadda everywhere about this stupid HiRes sticker means nothing, really. I think this is just another gimmick, that's all.

Think about it, most UP4 users (including me) will use the BT connection. Sure, now you can send out HiRes files, but WHAT is the point?

The BT TX of your device will compress the audio and it does not matter how we call it. Even the least compressed codec is not anywhere near the original format.

The BT RX has to put it all back together. Data loss all around the process.

In my mind manufacturers should take those stickers and put them anywhere they want - as long as I cannot see them.

Rant over.

Cheers


----------



## chickentender

FlacFan said:


> Make no mistake...I am a very happy UP4 owner....
> 
> However, this yaddi yadda everywhere about this stupid HiRes sticker means nothing, really. I think this is just another gimmick, that's all.
> 
> ...



Wholeheartedly agree. And I am also a happy UP4 owner, _but_ I came to purchase it from the perspective/need of _*USB-DAC first*_ and BT usage as a secondary convenience. So it's a disappointment. Not a large one but I was prompted to _also_ purchase a small USB-C dongle-DAC for my laptop listening which obviously wasn't something I'd intended to do. And, had I just purchased that DAC dongle first I quite likely would have never owned a UP4 or BTR5, which is frankly quite a bit irritating.

The sticker either means something definitive, or it doesn't. Currently, it largely doesn't, but that problem is multi-faceted.

At the end of the day I chose to keep the UP4 simply on its other merits (for now), but the market is complex enough without all the market*ing* (with effects ranging from meaningless techno-babble claims, to obfuscation of actual specs and/or overpromising capabilities) furthering that complexity, unintentionally or not.

Now _my_ brief rant ends.


----------



## thesheik137

Wow. In case it isn't obvious from the thread name, the UP4 primarily functions and is marketed as a Bluetooth streaming device, with the convenience of being a USB dac. I really don't understand how this isn't obvious from the product page. All the hi-res sticker means is that a device is able to reproduce 24/96 playback (definitively), which the HWA LHDC codec does. Too bad no one has a source that also supports that codec, but the UP4 does. The sticker doesn't really mean anything else like how good it actually sounds so I wouldn't put any stock into it.


----------



## Shanling

chickentender said:


> In my opinion, *anywhere* the USB DAC function is listed in the marketing/literature/advertising/packaging needs an *asterisk* that notes it is for *16 bit 48kHz audio maximum, and not HiRes. *This is again surprising, but suddenly makes it clear why I'd been scratching my head on some files listening on my laptop thinking there was a problem elsewhere. This limitation really never occurred to me.



UP4 is primarily Bluetooth device and its whole marketing is based around it. 
I will make sure to add this information to the one part of our website talking about USB DAC function..



thesheik137 said:


> Wow. In case it isn't obvious from the thread name, the UP4 primarily functions and is marketed as a Bluetooth streaming device, with the convenience of being a USB dac. I really don't understand how this isn't obvious from the product page. All the hi-res sticker means is that a device is able to reproduce 24/96 playback (definitively), which the HWA LHDC codec does. Too bad no one has a source that also supports that codec, but the UP4 does. The sticker doesn't really mean anything else like how good it actually sounds so I wouldn't put any stock into it.



Apart from HWA LHDC (Which is on all recent Huawei/Honor devices at default), LDAC is also considered to be Hi-Res Bluetooth codec, which is now available on most Android devices. So Hi-Res over Bluetooth is available for significant part of users.


----------



## chickentender

thesheik137 said:


> Wow. In case it isn't obvious from the thread name, the UP4 primarily functions and is marketed as a Bluetooth streaming device, with the convenience of being a USB dac. I really don't understand how this isn't obvious from the product page. All the hi-res sticker means is that a device is able to reproduce 24/96 playback (definitively), which the HWA LHDC codec does. Too bad no one has a source that also supports that codec, but the UP4 does. The sticker doesn't really mean anything else like how good it actually sounds so I wouldn't put any stock into it.



Of course it is. Not sure a wow is needed. Once more - it's a great device. But again, I would be incredibly surprised if everyone considering, owning, purchasing such a device was/is aware that that the Hires capability did not crossover to USB mode. "DAC" is part of the name as much as "BT", as much as "Amp". There are two stickers on the devices one "HiRes Audio", one "HiRes Audio Wireless". All of the combo devices like these are spoken of and referred to as Bluetooth-DAC-AMPs ... capabilities of all three. The entire idea is combining functionality into a single, attractive device. I'm only saying that if it's going to wear the sticker, it should be explicitly stated under what conditions that is possible and under which it is not if a limitation exists. Even regarding the Amp portion, there is specific information as to power output and whether the max rating is for balanced or unbalanced and in which mode. One doesn't just read the max output spec and then go figure out how that's achieved. This is really no different.

Again, of course it's a BT device first and foremost (and a great one), but it's difficult to argue that the lines here aren't being blurred in the audio field. It really wasn't all that long ago that an amp, a DAC, and a BT receiver were separate things *only and entirely*.


----------



## thesheik137

chickentender said:


> Of course it is. Not sure a wow is needed. Once more - it's a great device. But again, I would be incredibly surprised if everyone considering, owning, purchasing such a device was/is aware that that the Hires capability did not crossover to USB mode. "DAC" is part of the name as much as "BT", as much as "Amp". There are two stickers on the devices one "HiRes Audio", one "HiRes Audio Wireless". All of the combo devices like these are spoken of and referred to as Bluetooth-DAC-AMPs ... capabilities of all three. The entire idea is combining functionality into a single, attractive device. I'm only saying that if it's going to wear the sticker, it should be explicitly stated under what conditions that is possible and under which it is not if a limitation exists. Even regarding the Amp portion, there is specific information as to power output and whether the max rating is for balanced or unbalanced and in which mode. One doesn't just read the max output spec and then go figure out how that's achieved. This is really no different.
> 
> Again, of course it's a BT device first and foremost (and a great one), but it's difficult to argue that the lines here aren't being blurred in the audio field. It really wasn't all that long ago that an amp, a DAC, and a BT receiver were separate things *only and entirely*.



True, but I would have to assume there are design limitations to be able to do both hi-res wireless codec and support hi-res USB decoding. And since it is meant to be a more portable wireless device, sacrifices had to be made to maintain the form factor. Regarding hi-res labels/stickers, I personally think they are more of a marketing tool than anything else. I also agree that the UP4 is still a great device regardless.


----------



## chickentender

thesheik137 said:


> True, but I would have to assume there are design limitations to be able to do both hi-res wireless codec and support hi-res USB decoding. And since it is meant to be a more portable wireless device, sacrifices had to be made to maintain the form factor. Regarding hi-res labels/stickers, I personally think they are more of a marketing tool than anything else. I also agree that the UP4 is still a great device regardless.



I certainly agree there must be trade-offs. But I also understand (now) that FiiO's latest is the _only_ one of the current "crop" that can do so (decode hi-res via USB DAC mode) currently.... but even their previous BTR3 model also (I now see) obscured the fact that "USB DAC functionality is supported!" actually meant 16/44, even though in the breath before were 24/192 claims of the chip itself... We could at least use some fine print and not just innuendo. 
For my part I thought the larger size of unit's that do support it in a larger form factor were due to physical switches, potentiometers, line or optical ins/outs, etc..  Add to that, 32/384 USB capability now comes in a myriad adapter/dongle-sized USB-C options and it's easy to assume there is no implied limitation when when one see HiRes specs touted then followed by "with USB DAC functionality". Even looking back at the BTR3 I can find no mention of this sort of limit _except _in the marketing/specs for the following _BTR5_ and dones so in order to differentiate that unit from the previous.
It's crowded playing field out here with heaps of good stuff. I'm largely "complaining" about nothing. 
But a tick more transparency and a little less marketing fluff would be nice. (That's my pipe dream).


----------



## ClieOS

You guys should go and read the actual standard by JAS that grants a device the "HiRes" logo - it is incredibly loose in definition and for any audio decoding device, you really only need a DAC chip (or its DSP) capable of minimum 24/96 and it is already HiRes certifiable. HiRes Wireless just needs the device supporting either LDAC or LHDC. 

So the whole HiRes logo thingy is really not much of a technical standard but purely a fancy marketing term. The fact that some believes it has a deeper-than-surface meaning is exactly what JAS wants people to believe in, though it doesn't actually means much of anything.


----------



## dialogue (Mar 21, 2020)

chickentender said:


> Wholeheartedly agree. And I am also a happy UP4 owner, _but_ I came to purchase it from the perspective/need of _*USB-DAC first*_ and BT usage as a secondary convenience. So it's a disappointment. Not a large one but I was prompted to _also_ purchase a small USB-C dongle-DAC for my laptop listening which obviously wasn't something I'd intended to do. And, had I just purchased that DAC dongle first I quite likely would have never owned a UP4 or BTR5, which is frankly quite a bit irritating.
> 
> The sticker either means something definitive, or it doesn't. Currently, it largely doesn't, but that problem is multi-faceted.
> 
> ...



Hii.
can you help me.
I want to ask. what is the difference in Sound Quality of UP4 and BTR5?

I want to buy one of them.
I only using 3.5 mm jack and LDAC codec.
I like balance sound signature and loving micro detail in the high frequency / treble sector. but smooth sparkle, not sibilance & harsh.

and will use it for my iem - Moondrop Starfield. where the Sound Signature of Starfield are balance to warm, Bass and Mid which are more dominant than High.
so i hope the sound can be more balanced and micro detil by using one of them.

thanks before


----------



## hatbox

dialogue said:


> I only using 3.5 mm jack and LDAC codec.


The BTR5 does not have a dual DAC mode on the 3.5 mm output. Only one DAC works there. Therefore BTR5 in this mode is approximately equal to Shanling UP2


----------



## ClieOS (Mar 22, 2020)

hatbox said:


> The BTR5 does not have a dual DAC mode on the 3.5 mm output. Only one DAC works there. Therefore BTR5 in this mode is approximately equal to Shanling UP2



Simple SQ assumption based on the number of chips seldom work in real life. It is the implementation that counts, not the number of chips.


----------



## hatbox

ClieOS said:


> Simple SQ assumption based on the number of chips seldom work in real life. It is the implementation that counts, not the number of chips.


This is just your opinion. Who has ears will hear.


----------



## ClieOS

hatbox said:


> This is just your opinion. Who has ears will hear.



Just so you know, I own both BTR5 and UP4 (among many other BT adapters), have listened to them extensively and also measured them using audio analyzer. I like to think I am in the audiophile's game long enough that my "opinion" is a little more than heresy or unfounded assumption.


----------



## hatbox

ClieOS said:


> Just so you know, I own both BTR5 and UP4 (among many other BT adapters), have listened to them extensively and also measured them using audio analyzer. I like to think I am in the audiophile's game long enough that my "opinion" is a little more than heresy or unfounded assumption.


I do not compare the sound of UP4 and BTR5. I only said about that FiiO hides from users in the description of the device. About the implementation of the audio path - it is the same. ES9218. And that’s all. Or in the BTR5 are audiophile gold-plated capacitors or tubes? )))
Tell us about it. 
And I repeat - what you personally breathe is your opinion. And do not force it on others.
 And it’s not ethical to advertise another product in this thread.


----------



## ClieOS

hatbox said:


> I do not compare the sound of UP4 and BTR5. I only said about that FiiO hides from users in the description of the device. About the implementation of the audio path - it is the same. ES9218. And that’s all. Or in the BTR5 are audiophile gold-plated capacitors or tubes? )))
> Tell us about it.
> And I repeat - what you personally breathe is your opinion. And do not force it on others.
> And it’s not ethical to advertise another product in this thread.



First of, I didn't advertise anything on this thread (*unless you don't understand what the meaning of the word "advertise" is). I am merely pointing out that your underlying assumption that having double the chips brings double the performance between different audio devices is untrue in most case. What I want to point out is that *Implementation is always more important than the number of chips, *i.e. a good single chip design can outperform a poorly designed double chips circuit. I have no problem if you have heard BTR5, UP2 and UP4 and find BTR5's 3.5mm to be the same level of UP2, I only have problem if you have made those claim based solely by the number of chips you read from spec. Here at Head-fi, we don't make claim or give opinion without at least some personal experience or knowledge - and to be frank, I don't find BTR5's 3.5mm to be that great sounding either, and I have posted that opinion a few time in the forum as well - but that's besides the point.

As for whether FiiO hides any info about BTR5 audio path - you should read the replies by FiiO in the BTR5 thread, then you will know what you are saying is not true as well. I only bring this up not because I am advertising BTR5 over UP4, but because you are making some very misleading claim in this thread.


----------



## FlacFan

@ClieOS 

Don't feed the Troll...four days of member ship and three pathetic posts...

Cheers.


----------



## JuffinHally

Hi, does anyone have a problem with balanced output?


----------



## Shanling

JuffinHally said:


> Hi, does anyone have a problem with balanced output?



Hi, please what problem are you facing?


----------



## JuffinHally

Shanling said:


> Hi, please what problem are you facing?


1) when I connect to turned on UP4 it turns off
2) this leaves strong furrows on the 2.5mm plug
3) when connecting, it rises unevenly, there is a deviation from the normal


Spoiler: photos


----------



## ClieOS

JuffinHally said:


> 1) when I connect to turned on UP4 it turns off
> 2) this leaves strong furrows on the 2.5mm plug
> 3) when connecting, it rises unevenly, there is a deviation from the normal



What you said does't makes much sense in English, but I'll venture a guess:

1) Are you saying plugging in any 2.5mm plug will turn off the UP4 automatically? If so, you might need to return it for repair or exchange.

2) If by "furrows", you means the gap shown in your picture - this is caused by the stepped plug you used, not the problem of UP4. If you used a cable without a stepped plug, then you won't have a gap. See picture below.

3) I didn't see any 'uneven rise' from your picture. It looks normal to me.


----------



## chickentender (Mar 25, 2020)

I thought some here might be interested in these photos I just snapped of the leather case for the UP4. It just arrived to me this morning - just under 4 weeks since ordering - not bad considering all going on currently.

Nice case. Snug fit. Stitching seems good enough. Controls easily accessible. Snap fitting for the loop at the back is nice and tight.
Great little case, and looks quite good as well. Cheers.


----------



## Shanling

JuffinHally said:


> 1) when I connect to turned on UP4 it turns off
> 2) this leaves strong furrows on the 2.5mm plug
> 3) when connecting, it rises unevenly, there is a deviation from the normal



Never experienced such problem with UP4 turning off. Would you be able to test it with some different balanced headphones? If the problem stays, definitely contact your seller for warranty.


----------



## thesheik137

chickentender said:


> I thought some here might be interested in these photos I just snapped of the leather case for the UP4. It just arrived to me this morning - just under 4 weeks since ordering - not bad considering all going on currently.
> 
> Nice case. Snug fit. Stitching seems good enough. Controls easily accessible. Snap fitting for the loop at the back is nice and tight.
> Great little case, and looks quite good as well. Cheers.


Agreed, the case is very nice. I just wish it retained the clip functionality instead of button.


----------



## JuffinHally

ClieOS said:


> What you said does't makes much sense in English, but I'll venture a guess:
> 
> 1) Are you saying plugging in any 2.5mm plug will turn off the UP4 automatically? If so, you might need to return it for repair or exchange.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the incomprehensible text))
1) i have only 1 cable with balanced jack, that's how it goes, i turn on UP4 w/o headphones, it pairing with smartphone, after that i try to connect headphones with UP4, in this moment i hear a little noise in headphones and after that UP4 turns off w/o any voice accompaniment. Firmware 1.1
2) I tried to display in the photo, but failed, i mean that balanced jack connects with UP4 very hard and because of this, deep traces remain on the jack, but I must admit that they do not get deeper
3) the same problem with photo, if you look at the gap between the step and UP4, you can see that the gap is different from different sides, but my smartphone could not display it in the photo, so I tried to display the moment that the jack itself has a deviation with respect to UP4, but also unsuccessfully


----------



## ClieOS

JuffinHally said:


> Sorry for the incomprehensible text))
> 1) i have only 1 cable with balanced jack, that's how it goes, i turn on UP4 w/o headphones, it pairing with smartphone, after that i try to connect headphones with UP4, in this moment i hear a little noise in headphones and after that UP4 turns off w/o any voice accompaniment. Firmware 1.1
> 2) I tried to display in the photo, but failed, i mean that balanced jack connects with UP4 very hard and because of this, deep traces remain on the jack, but I must admit that they do not get deeper
> 3) the same problem with photo, if you look at the gap between the step and UP4, you can see that the gap is different from different sides, but my smartphone could not display it in the photo, so I tried to display the moment that the jack itself has a deviation with respect to UP4, but also unsuccessfully



 That doesn't sound normal. I think you better contact Shanking for either repair or replacement.


----------



## JuffinHally

Shanling said:


> Never experienced such problem with UP4 turning off. Would you be able to test it with some different balanced headphones? If the problem stays, definitely contact your seller for warranty.


In truth, only the first point is embarrassing, since the second is not exacerbated, and the third causes only aesthetic discomfort. But with the current situation in the world, I am not ready to deal with sending to the seller. I’m afraid that I’ll leave without a device for a long time.


----------



## Shanling

JuffinHally said:


> Sorry for the incomprehensible text))
> 1) i have only 1 cable with balanced jack, that's how it goes, i turn on UP4 w/o headphones, it pairing with smartphone, after that i try to connect headphones with UP4, in this moment i hear a little noise in headphones and after that UP4 turns off w/o any voice accompaniment. Firmware 1.1
> 2) I tried to display in the photo, but failed, i mean that balanced jack connects with UP4 very hard and because of this, deep traces remain on the jack, but I must admit that they do not get deeper
> 3) the same problem with photo, if you look at the gap between the step and UP4, you can see that the gap is different from different sides, but my smartphone could not display it in the photo, so I tried to display the moment that the jack itself has a deviation with respect to UP4, but also unsuccessfully



We should have new firmware tomorrow or on Monday, you can try that and see, if it will have any effect on problem you are facing with your Balanced output..
Otherwise please reach out to your original seller for warranty repair/replacement.


----------



## conrad.ray (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi, is it worth upgrading to UP4 if I already have the UP2? I am only using un-balanced mode w AAC streaming from iPhone. Is the dual DAC mode in UP4 going to be much better sounding (un-balanced)?

Edit: found the answer on page 35, ClieOS described it quite nice.


----------



## yorosello

conrad.ray said:


> Hi, is it worth upgrading to UP4 if I already have the UP2? I am only using un-balanced mode w AAC streaming from iPhone. Is the dual DAC mode in UP4 going to be much better sounding (un-balanced)?


I also wondering about that. But most people said not so worth it. They sound pretty much similar


----------



## Shanling

Today we are releasing companion app for Android devices. Giving you more control over your UP2 & UP4.

Go to our website to learn more about the app.
And be sure to update your UP2 & UP4 to new firmware!

http://en.shanling.com/article-CompanionApp.html


----------



## JuffinHally (Mar 27, 2020)

Shanling said:


> Today we are releasing companion app for Android devices.


Hi, some problems with app


Spoiler: screens










Xiaomi Mi9T, MIUI MiROOM 11.0.4

P.S. Meizu 16X, installation successfull


----------



## blowncortex

Thank you.
Works fine here, note 10 plus, up4, fiio fh7.
I would like to see volume adjustment in the future build. ( I also use the up4 with speakers like the denon home 350 and anker soundcore motion plus, both @ the 3,5 jack connections)


----------



## robolee

The EQ Band avail is laughable, We now have gain setting but i tend to use low gain anyway.


----------



## gefellmics (Mar 27, 2020)

Great news!! Thanks for the app...a long waited but nice add-on for the UP2 and UP4 devices.
However the most helpful feature is still missed...the volume control with the app. The most settings are static, also the EQ is really basic. A 10-Band EQ would be great, so I could make more professional settings (AutoEQ).The fact that the EQ settings don't works with LDAC bluetooth is a shame, because (beside Aptx-HD) LDAC will be the most important codec of many users. So IMO the current EQ implementation is pretty useless with high quality streaming.
This simple fact is the reason that I use the Radsone ES100 still much more often than UP2 or UP4 (great implemented EQ that works with all codecs).

I still hope for some improvements with the next versions of this app.


----------



## YamabushiJapan

Thank you for the firmware update! I'm using the UP2 and it has been great! That being said, although everything seems to work fine for me with the new firmware V1.7.3 the default volume level and/or the overall available volume range is too low. That is the case whether using high or low gain mode. When using it with a bluetooth device other than my phone I am unable to reach a loud enough volume level. For the record the previous firmware V1.5 works great and is capable of getting quite loud. It would be great if you could address that issue in your next firmware release. Currently I have reverted to firmware v1.5 and everything works great as before. Thank you in advance for your attention to this issue.


----------



## joeexp

Shanling UP4 Firmware V1.2.3 is out.
http://en.shanling.com/download/67

Included is an Android app!


----------



## cyril279 (Mar 29, 2020)

For those interested in upgrading the firmware of the UP2/4 via linux, I used a method that I found elsewhere in this forum (Credit and thanks to user:@CybDev).
Aside from putting the device into DFU-mode, the steps are the same. I have included some output here as proof that the steps were actually performed on a Shanling device.

software/version: dfu-util/0.9

Overview of steps:
- Plug device into PC
- Put UP2/4 into DFU-mode per "Firmware UPGRADE GUIDE"
- ID/Verify that DFU-util actually sees the UP4
- Flash the DFU file to the device

As a wired DAC/AMP on linux (kernel 5.5.9-1): I am experiencing the same no-sound issue as mentioned in the afore-linked thread, which seems to be attributed to the newer kernel.

Cheers
-Cyril



Spoiler: Shanling UP4 linux firmware upgrade



*Disclaimer: This procedure is not supported by the vendor and you are knowingly risking bricking your device if you attempt this.*

Information for package dfu-util:
---------------------------------
Repository     : hardware                        
Name           : dfu-util                        
Version        : 0.9-2.64                        
Arch           : x86_64                          
Vendor         : obs://build.opensuse.org/hardware
Installed Size : 100.1 KiB                       
Installed      : Yes                             
Status         : up-to-date                      
Source package : dfu-util-0.9-2.64.src           
Summary        : DFU firmware upgrade utility    
Description    :                                 
    This is a host side implementation of the DFU 1.0 and DFU 1.1 specifications of
    the USB forum. DFU is intended to download and upload firmware to/from devices
    connected over USB. It ranges from small devices like micro-controller boards
    to mobile phones.


```
cyril@ten:~/workshop/UP4/Firmware Upgrade> dmesg
<snip>
[81136.259143] usb 2-2: new full-speed USB device number 43 using xhci_hcd
[81136.414273] usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0a12, idProduct=ffff, bcdDevice=36.05
[81136.414280] usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
[81136.414283] usb 2-2: Product: Shanling UP4
[81136.414286] usb 2-2: Manufacturer: Shanling Digital Technology Development Co., Ltd.
[81136.414289] usb 2-2: SerialNumber: ABCDEF0123456789
cyril@ten:~/workshop/UP4/Firmware Upgrade>
```


```
cyril@ten:~/workshop/UP4/Firmware Upgrade> sudo dfu-util -l
dfu-util 0.9

Copyright 2005-2009 Weston Schmidt, Harald Welte and OpenMoko Inc.
Copyright 2010-2016 Tormod Volden and Stefan Schmidt
This program is Free Software and has ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY
Please report bugs to http://sourceforge.net/p/dfu-util/tickets/

Found DFU: [0a12:ffff] ver=3605, devnum=43, cfg=1, intf=0, path="2-2", alt=0, name="UNKNOWN", serial="ABCDEF0123456789"
cyril@ten:~/workshop/UP4/Firmware Upgrade>
```


```
cyril@ten:~/workshop/UP4/Firmware Upgrade> sudo dfu-util -d 0a12:ffff -v -D Shanling\ UP4\ firmware\ V1.2.3.dfu
dfu-util 0.9

Copyright 2005-2009 Weston Schmidt, Harald Welte and OpenMoko Inc.
Copyright 2010-2016 Tormod Volden and Stefan Schmidt
This program is Free Software and has ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY
Please report bugs to http://sourceforge.net/p/dfu-util/tickets/

DFU suffix version 100
Opening DFU capable USB device...
ID 0a12:ffff
Run-time device DFU version 0101
Claiming USB DFU Runtime Interface...
Determining device status: state = appIDLE, status = 0
Device really in Runtime Mode, send DFU detach request...
Resetting USB...
Opening DFU USB Device...
Claiming USB DFU Interface...
Setting Alternate Setting #0 ...
Determining device status: state = dfuIDLE, status = 0
dfuIDLE, continuing
DFU mode device DFU version 0101
Device returned transfer size 1023
Copying data from PC to DFU device
Download    [=========================] 100%      1091210 bytes
Download done.
Sent a total of 1091210 bytes
dfu-util: unable to read DFU status after completion
cyril@ten:~/workshop/UP4/Firmware Upgrade>
```


----------



## YamabushiJapan

Thank you for that! Kubuntu is my primary OS. Cheers!


----------



## digititus

Updated using linux and dfu-util. No problems.


----------



## joeexp

How does one get the equalizer to work; am I missing something? 
top slider to the right > Customize > Customize > adjust EQ sliders  ;; 
Not getting any effect....


----------



## kevxes (Mar 29, 2020)

The app is very underwhelming  its hard to install, buggy and lack of features. I dont understand why theres no volume slider. This is just garbage


----------



## Shanling

JuffinHally said:


> Hi, some problems with app
> Xiaomi Mi9T, MIUI MiROOM 11.0.4
> 
> P.S. Meizu 16X, installation successfull



Thank you, will report top the software team.



blowncortex said:


> Thank you.
> Works fine here, note 10 plus, up4, fiio fh7.
> I would like to see volume adjustment in the future build. ( I also use the up4 with speakers like the denon home 350 and anker soundcore motion plus, both @ the 3,5 jack connections)



You should be able to control volume by basic volume control of android, there is no need for additional volume control in the app.



YamabushiJapan said:


> Thank you for the firmware update! I'm using the UP2 and it has been great! That being said, although everything seems to work fine for me with the new firmware V1.7.3 the default volume level and/or the overall available volume range is too low. That is the case whether using high or low gain mode. When using it with a bluetooth device other than my phone I am unable to reach a loud enough volume level. For the record the previous firmware V1.5 works great and is capable of getting quite loud. It would be great if you could address that issue in your next firmware release. Currently I have reverted to firmware v1.5 and everything works great as before. Thank you in advance for your attention to this issue.



Can you please tell us, what other non-smartphone devices are you using, that are showing this volume problem?



joeexp said:


> How does one get the equalizer to work; am I missing something?
> top slider to the right > Customize > Customize > adjust EQ sliders  ;;
> Not getting any effect....



Please which Bluetooth codec are you using? Currently EQ is not available for LDAC and LHDC.



kevxes said:


> The app is very underwhelming  its hard to install, buggy and lack of features. I dont understand why theres no volume slider. This is just garbage



You should be able to control volume by basic volume control of android, there is no need for additional volume control in the app.


----------



## YamabushiJapan

Shanling said:


> Can you please tell us, what other non-smartphone devices are you using, that are showing this volume problem?


Yes, I am using a USB Bluetooth dongle on a Linux computer. The problem was both on the computer and on my Android phone. I was not able to achieve sufficient volume level on the computer and just a so so volume level on my phone.


----------



## joeexp

joeexp said:


> How does one get the equalizer to work; am I missing something?
> top slider to the right > Customize > Customize > adjust EQ sliders  ;;
> Not getting any effect....



I am using LDAC with my LG V30


----------



## digititus

joeexp said:


> I am using LDAC with my LG V30


That's becuase LDAC codec doesn't work with the equalizer


----------



## RadarJammer (Mar 30, 2020)

Just got the UP4 and updated right away. Pairing works very well.

There is indeed quite a volume difference between codecs. LDAC has no problems (Xiaomi Mi 9), but from a aptX LL source (a bluetooth transmitter with optical input) the volume is underwhelming. Also USB-DAC has very low volume and no 24 Bit/96 kHz, just 16 Bit/48 kHz, while the microfone has a wide variety of sample rates. *Is there a mixup of output channels in the latest firmware??*


----------



## YamabushiJapan

RadarJammer said:


> There is indeed quite a volume difference between codecs.


Thank you for confirmation of a volume issue, although my problem was with LDAC, the only codec I've used with my UP2.


----------



## RadarJammer (Mar 30, 2020)

My impression is that as USB-DAC, microfone and audio output parameters are mixed up: the output has the microfone sample rates and vice versa

I think it is prudent not to use the device until a new firmware fixes the bugs to avoid electrical damage by wrong parameters.


----------



## cyril279 (Mar 30, 2020)

RadarJammer said:


> Just got the UP4 and updated right away. Pairing works very well.
> [...] Also USB-DAC has [...] no 24 Bit/96 kHz, just 16 Bit/48 kHz, while the microfone has a wide variety of sample rates.



We recently learned of this usb-dac limitation. 

2020/03/16:


Shanling said:


> UP2 or UP4 don't support 24/96 over USB input, it's limited to 16/48. For Hi-Res playback you would need to go with Bluetooth connection.


----------



## YamabushiJapan

Maybe my experience better described is that my UP2 with firmware v1.5 demonstrates prodigious power and clarity. When using firmware v1.7.3, however, it feels a bit anemic. The most obvious difference being the volume issue.


----------



## dyc746

Hi. I got problem with firmware update up4 , driver “CSR BlueCore in DFU mode” installed and present after usb plugin but without succes ,app is not working showing 1.2.5 firmware which not exist?
https://ibb.co/1fMsYP7
https://ibb.co/hmcfWXB


----------



## RadarJammer (Mar 30, 2020)

cyril279 said:


> We recently learned of this usb-dac limitation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This error seems to be common issue with chinese audio manufacturers: last year, I got a brand new Avantree BTDG-60 USB-bluetooth transmitter dongle. They adevertized it with 24 Bit audio, but when I got it it was just like above 16 Bit /48 kHz max. After my complaint, they had to change their advertized specs. I have actually aquired other new stuff with this unexpected USB limitation. (e.g. FX-Audio 302 Pro)

How can it be that the microfone of the UP4 offers up to 24 Bit /192 kHz via USB ?? This is weird.


----------



## ClieOS

RadarJammer said:


> ....
> How can it be that the microfone of the UP4 offers up to 24 Bit /192 kHz via USB ?? This is weird.



How do you even got microphone via USB to work, left alone getting 24/192? Last I checked, it doesn't work on mine, nor Shanling ever said it will work via USB.


----------



## RadarJammer (Mar 30, 2020)

ClieOS said:


> How do you even got microphone via USB to work, left alone getting 24/192? Last I checked, it doesn't work on mine, nor Shanling ever said it will work via USB.


Thanks for pointing that out. It helped me to realize that said microphone belonged actually to a different device which had it's drivers missing after an OS reinstall.

What remains are those considerable volume differences between codecs and between BT and USB modes.
Also some distributors are still showing misleading info about DAC sampling rates:
https://www.shanling.de/mobile-dac-headphone-amp/shanling-up4/#technical


----------



## Shanling

joeexp said:


> I am using LDAC with my LG V30



As is listed in firmware notes, EQ is not available for LHDC and LDAC.



dyc746 said:


> Hi. I got problem with firmware update up4 , driver “CSR BlueCore in DFU mode” installed and present after usb plugin but without succes ,app is not working showing 1.2.5 firmware which not exist?



Hi, there is no such things as firmware V1.2.5. Can you please try to update your unit again?



RadarJammer said:


> There is indeed quite a volume difference between codecs. LDAC has no problems (Xiaomi Mi 9), but from a aptX LL source (a bluetooth transmitter with optical input) the volume is underwhelming. Also USB-DAC has very low volume and no 24 Bit/96 kHz, just 16 Bit/48 kHz, while the microfone has a wide variety of sample rates. *Is there a mixup of output channels in the latest firmware??*



When you compare your phone and the bluetooth transmitter on same codec, is there still this volume difference? Just want to make sure if the difference is in codecs or in sources.

Does this Bluetooth transmitter have its own volume control?

On USB DAC it should be able to run the same high volumes, please make sure both volume setting on your computer, playback software and UP4 is set high enough.



RadarJammer said:


> Also some distributors are still showing misleading info about DAC sampling rates:
> https://www.shanling.de/mobile-dac-headphone-amp/shanling-up4/#technical



Will let them know. This is specification we never made, not sure where they got it.

We now added this info to specification list on our website, to make it clear.


----------



## RadarJammer (Mar 31, 2020)

Shanling said:


> When you compare your phone and the bluetooth transmitter on same codec, is there still this volume difference? Just want to make sure if the difference is in codecs or in sources.
> 
> Does this Bluetooth transmitter have its own volume control?



Now I've tried tested more combos with the *UP4* I have to walk back (again) on a statement and narrowed down the codec problem:

My testing was done with Tidal HiFi, the same piece of music, high gain setting, an AKG 712 Pro (62 Ohm), two Win10 computers, a Xiaomi Mi 9 (aptX, aptx HD, LDAC used) and a Huawei P smart 2019 (AAC, HWA used) and the following OEM bluetooth trasmitter - model: "X5" - (SBC, aptX LL used), which has both optical and USB-audio input (USB has those famous 16 Bit/ 48 kHz max again) but no volume control: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/33050051192.html

Findings:

- USB-DAC turns out just fine. The Windows test sound remains almost inaudibe - that irritated me - but music itself is loud.

- All codecs are loud with the exception of *aptX Low Latency.* Now I connected the BT transmitter by USB to a PC for audio, turned up the volume to max, but the result was the same as with optical input before: with SBC, the volume was fine, but for aptX LL even with high gain and maximum volume the sound was too quiet. Audible but insufficiently loud.


----------



## Speedfight

Hi, after updating my UP2 firmware to the latest version, Windows recognizes it as an UP4. Seems like a bug in the UP2 firmware?


----------



## yorosello

Speedfight said:


> Hi, after updating my UP2 firmware to the latest version, Windows recognizes it as an UP4. Seems like a bug in the UP2 firmware?


I think that's just naming issue because mine & one of my friends also got the same thing but doesn't impacted the other features. When you connect it to your phone via BT, it will still recognize it as up2 instead of up4


----------



## Shanling

RadarJammer said:


> - All codecs are loud with the exception of *aptX Low Latency.* Now I connected the BT transmitter by USB to a PC for audio, turned up the volume to max, but the result was the same as with optical input before: with SBC, the volume was fine, but for aptX LL even with high gain and maximum volume the sound was too quiet. Audible but insufficiently loud.



Thank you, will try to look into this.



Speedfight said:


> Hi, after updating my UP2 firmware to the latest version, Windows recognizes it as an UP4. Seems like a bug in the UP2 firmware?



Thanks for pointing this out, just some naming bug. Will get it fixed.


----------



## yancore

Hiii Guys... Can the best person here want to share & make a complete video tutorial, how to full upgrade the old firmware or downgrade firmware shanling up2 via PC, especially in Windows 7 the case I'm currently experiencing (Because I only use a PC on my old OS Win 7)?

I experienced something similar / the same (before the launch of shanling up2 application) ... I had difficulty in upgrading the full firmware to v1.5 ... And the result I was still in the old firmware v1.2.5 (Default Sales) as in the case above the "CSR BlueCore in DFU mode" was not detected in the PC Device Manager menu ... I have tried replacing the original usb cable from the shanling up2 sales box or other alternative USB cables, can't read it. ...


----------



## Shanling

yancore said:


> Hiii Guys... Can the best person here want to share & make a complete video tutorial, how to full upgrade the old firmware or downgrade firmware shanling up2 via PC, especially in Windows 7 the case I'm currently experiencing (Because I only use a PC on my old OS Win 7)?
> 
> I experienced something similar / the same (before the launch of shanling up2 application) ... I had difficulty in upgrading the full firmware to v1.5 ... And the result I was still in the old firmware v1.2.5 (Default Sales) as in the case above the "CSR BlueCore in DFU mode" was not detected in the PC Device Manager menu ... I have tried replacing the original usb cable from the shanling up2 sales box or other alternative USB cables, can't read it. ...



Hi,
when you try to set your UP2 into DFU mode, how does it show up in device manager please?


----------



## hatbox (Apr 1, 2020)

I rewired the headphone plugs for Denon to the "TRN" balanced cable. Now I'm listening to hi-res from the Qobuz stream on Denon D600 on the balance output. In comparison with the unbalanced output - the sound seems more detailed, the amount of "meat" has reduced somewhat, but not critically - the bass is more collected.


----------



## sumpo

I connect UP4 to my iPhone and I can control both iPhone volume and UP4 volume. Should I max out UP4 volume and control the volume only through the iPhone?


----------



## Shanling

sumpo said:


> I connect UP4 to my iPhone and I can control both iPhone volume and UP4 volume. Should I max out UP4 volume and control the volume only through the iPhone?



I would recommend to have some balance. Set your phone to like 50-70% and set volume on UP4 for ideal listening levels. And then use your iPhone's control, if it's the more convenient way for you.


----------



## robolee

Shanling said:


> I would recommend to have some balance. Set your phone to like 50-70% and set volume on UP4 for ideal listening levels. And then use your iPhone's control, if it's the more convenient way for you.



It's alway ideal to have 50-50 on phone and up2/4


----------



## chickentender

Appreciate the effort from Shanling but for my part I've never really cared about an app. I upgraded firmware easily and then installed the APK and looked around. Honestly there's nothing it does that can't be easily done via the device control just as easily. I don't really need/want an extra app just so I can look a GUI doing the same thing. Part of the reason I like the UP4 is it's simplicity. That said, it works completely fine, but I uninstalled it (the app).


----------



## RadarJammer (Apr 3, 2020)

I appreciate the app and believe it will expand it's functionality over time. It also makes it possible to force a certain codec into action by deselecting all the others. Although, I wasn't able to force AAC with the Xiaomi Mi 9, it always resorted to SBC. On the Huawei P smart 2019 OTOH, forcing AAC was possible.

A bug with the app thoug is the impossibility to close it. I always remains running.


----------



## YamabushiJapan

@Shanling So any response about addressing the volume issue on the UP2 with V1.7.3?


----------



## MrNekit (Apr 7, 2020)

I understand correctly that on Linux does the usb dac not work correctly? I tried to find out the cause of the problem, and here’s what I understood: if the initial sampling frequency of the music is 48kHz then the usb dac works. If the original sampling frequency of the music is 44.1kHz, then there is no sound. The system tries to play 44.1 natively, but there is silence in the headphones. Now I will try the 4.19 kernel. I am interested in the pattern.
By the way, everything works well on Windows. It's a pity we do not have 192/24, but this is the lesser of troubles 
I've use Manjaro KDE and pulseaudio 13.0 



Spoiler: system info



Operating System: Manjaro Linux
KDE Plasma Version: 5.18.3
KDE Frameworks Version: 5.68.0
Qt Version: 5.14.1
Kernel Version: 5.5.13-1-MANJARO
OS Type: 64-bit
Processors: 4 × AMD A10-5750M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics
Memory: 5,0 ГиБ





Spoiler: asound info



$ cat /proc/asound/card2/stream0
Shanling Digital Technology Development Co., Ltd. Shanling UP4 at usb-0000:00:1 : USB Audio

Playback:
  Status: Stop
  Interface 1
    Altset 1
    Format: S16_LE
    Channels: 2
    Endpoint: 3 OUT (NONE)
    Rates: 48000, 44100
    Bits: 16


BTW I use up2.
And a small question, is it possible to forcibly make 44/16 on LDAC on the android (I have root)? By default system set 96/32 in any case.


----------



## Shanling

MrNekit said:


> I understand correctly that on Linux does the usb dac not work correctly? I tried to find out the cause of the problem, and here’s what I understood: if the initial sampling frequency of the music is 48kHz then the usb dac works. If the original sampling frequency of the music is 44.1kHz, then there is no sound. The system tries to play 44.1 natively, but there is silence in the headphones. Now I will try the 4.19 kernel. I am interested in the pattern.
> By the way, everything works well on Windows. It's a pity we do not have 192/24, but this is the lesser of troubles
> And a small question, is it possible to forcibly make 44/16 on LDAC on the android (I have root)? By default system set 96/32 in any case.



Unfortunately we have no linux machine, so can't really test it for now.

On Android, in developer options you can change the LDAC's setting to 16/44.


----------



## digititus

Shanling said:


> Unfortunately we have no linux machine, so can't really test it for now.


There are many linux users who buy your products. As you can install a linux system on pretty much any computer for free, it would kind of make sense from a business perspective to at least do some basic testing. As it stands, I haven't noticed any issues with linux and usb, but can check with my UP2


----------



## digititus

MrNekit said:


> I understand correctly that on Linux does the usb dac not work correctly? I tried to find out the cause of the problem, and here’s what I understood: if the initial sampling frequency of the music is 48kHz then the usb dac works. If the original sampling frequency of the music is 44.1kHz, then there is no sound. The system tries to play 44.1 natively, but there is silence in the headphones. Now I will try the 4.19 kernel. I am interested in the pattern.
> By the way, everything works well on Windows. It's a pity we do not have 192/24, but this is the lesser of troubles
> And a small question, is it possible to forcibly make 44/16 on LDAC on the android (I have root)? By default system set 96/32 in any case.


44.1 FLAC works ok for me. Using Audacious and ALSA as backend.


----------



## MrNekit (Apr 7, 2020)

For me it doesn't work. I think troubles in ALSA, coz it doesnt work both with clean ALSA ouput and with pulseaudio to alsa. I've tried Audacious, no sound here in 44.1khz, in 48 all good .
But also I've tried deadbeef, there are much interesting: 44.1 playing in 48 without any resample. It's just faster and higher (higher tonality).
_I've edited previous post and added some technical info._


----------



## digititus

MrNekit said:


> For me it doesn't work. I think troubles in ALSA, coz it doesnt work both with clean ALSA ouput and with pulseaudio to alsa. I've tried Audacious, no sound here.
> But also I've tried deadbeef, there are much interesting: 44.1 playing in 48 without any resample. It's just faster and higher (higher tonality).


Which distro? (debian? / fedora?)


----------



## MrNekit (Apr 7, 2020)

digititus said:


> Which distro? (debian? / fedora?)


Manjaro (based on arch), Mint (ubuntu). I think I can install 48khz as main frequency and all be good, but i want to natively play 44.1 without resample.


----------



## cyril279

MrNekit said:


> [...] But also I've tried deadbeef, there are much interesting: 44.1 playing in 48 without any resample. [...]





digititus said:


> Which distro? (debian? / fedora?)



I am on openSUSE Tumbleweed GNOME, and was not having any output go through the UP4.
After the mention of deadbeef, I installed and tried it, and only after overriding the sample rate to 48k (also as mentioned), I now have output from all players (deadbeef, browser players, vlc, audacity)

Just to verify that I had not changed some other setting in the process, I un-installed deadbeef and it reverted my system to NOT playing to the UP4.
I re-installed deadbeef, and again needed to override the sample rate, and then had systemwide playback through the UP4 again.

hopefully this helps someone who actually knows what they're doing in linux to figure out what is really being changed to allow playback on SOME systems.
-Cyril


----------



## MrNekit (Apr 15, 2020)

cyril279 said:


> I am on openSUSE Tumbleweed GNOME, and was not having any output go through the UP4.
> After the mention of deadbeef, I installed and tried it, and only after overriding the sample rate to 48k (also as mentioned), I now have output from all players (deadbeef, browser players, vlc, audacity)


I think deadbeef have opened 48khz output for system and all another sample rate was resampled to 48 then u have received sound. For default pulse opened 44.1khz when dac support (and it support 44.1, check one of my last post with asound info. Yes, this is not necessary, in Windows 44.1 works as it should).


I edit my _/etc/pulse/daemon.conf_ to *temporarily fix usb dac on linux *and now always have 48khz:

```
resample-method = soxr-hq         ###system SOXr resampler in high quallity (be carefull about cpu load and sound delay). It's important because all 44.1khz track will resample in 48khz.
default-sample-rate = 48000     ###default sample rate is 48khz so all sound will resample to 48khz
```
Dont forget deltete ";" from the lines.
Also check if you have _~/.config/pulse/daemon.conf_ . If u have it then delete.





Shanling said:


> On Android, in developer options you can change the LDAC's setting to 16/44.


Yup, its work. But after reconnect it will restore for default. As far as I know, the bt-receiving device can indicate with what frequencies and codecs it will work. Codecs are already configured in the application, so why not give the opportunity to adjust the frequencies in the application? If you pass this wish to the programmers - it will be very cool.


----------



## Martward (Apr 9, 2020)

MrNekit said:


> I edit my _/etc/pulse/daemon.conf_ to temporarily fix usb dac in linux and now always have 48khz:
> 
> ```
> resample-method = soxr-hq         ###system SOXr resampler in high quallity (be carefull about cpu load and sound delay)
> ...



I tried this and it kinda works sometimes. But if I pause the music it stops and won't play anymore. I need to turn the device off and on again, play through the speakers and then change the output device from the speakers of my laptop to the UP2 while music is playing. The moment there is no audio playing I need to do this again because I can't get it to output sound otherwise. I'm on Ubuntu 18.04 and play music using Spotify (I tried app and web app).

If knows a slightly less annoying fix I would greatly appreciate it .

UPDATE:

My bad! This fix does work for me, however I didn't know that I needed to *remove the "; " before the lines* in the configuration file to activate them. Once I did this it's actually been working flawlessly for me on Linux! 
(I'm on Ubuntu 18.04)


----------



## conrad.ray

Hi UP2 users, would the filters on the new firmware make any difference in sound with AAC/AppleMusic? Could someone describe the sound differences using these filters versus the default sound from the earlier firmware?


----------



## ClieOS

conrad.ray said:


> Hi UP2 users, would the filters on the new firmware make any difference in sound with AAC/AppleMusic? Could someone describe the sound differences using these filters versus the default sound from the earlier firmware?



Filter effect is universal regardless of BT codec, though the more lossless the codec the more noticeable it will be (as the most noticeable part of the filters are on the roll-off, and the more lossless the BT codec the more treble it should have and thus more things to notice before/after roll-off).

Can't say about AAC / Apple Music as I only use Spotify / LDAC - but to me, from a very simplified PoV, the filters go from the most digital sounding to the most analog sound in this order: Linear Phase Fast > Linear Phase Slow > Minimum Phase Fast > Minimum Phase Slow. Given that however, I'll say the different is fairly subtle and not something immediately noticeable without some critical listening.


----------



## cyril279

There are two things that I hope that @Shanling is willing to consider for the future:

1) An extra knob-cutout in the clip (diagonal opposite corner) so that it can be mounted upside-down to the device. This orientation would allow the cable to hang down naturally from the plug, when clipped to the outside of a pocket or pant-waist (or similar).
2) An app-setting to disable (or use different or less) cancellation/correction for the microphone, so that the UP4 is more usable as a headset. <- assumes that the cancellation/correction algorith is the cause of the muffled/garbled voice audio.

I am not (anywhere near) an audiophile, but I do appreciate how much the UP4 opened up my earphones.  The form-factor of the UP4 was a major selling point for me.
I like that the volume is adjusted by wheel (not buttons), and that the main controls (play,pause,next,prev) are limited to one button. Both the wheel and button are consolidated into one mechanical control. Win.
In my experience, the one-button configuration makes the controls significantly easier to find and operate without looking at the device; eliminates the need to feel-around to make sure that my finger is at the correct button.
The greatest drawback (for me) has been that the integrated microphone results in a garbled, muffled, voice; I ask for callers to hold while switching to a different Bluetooth device, or simply switching to the phone.
I understand that the UP4 is designed primarily as a high-resolution Bluetooth-audio listening solution, so microphone functionality/clarity was not the focus, but I had hoped that it was more usable.

-Cyril


----------



## conrad.ray

ClieOS said:


> Filter effect is universal regardless of BT codec, though the more lossless the codec the more noticeable it will be (as the most noticeable part of the filters are on the roll-off, and the more lossless the BT codec the more treble it should have and thus more things to notice before/after roll-off).
> 
> Can't say about AAC / Apple Music as I only use Spotify / LDAC - but to me, from a very simplified PoV, the filters go from the most digital sounding to the most analog sound in this order: Linear Phase Fast > Linear Phase Slow > Minimum Phase Fast > Minimum Phase Slow. Given that however, I'll say the different is fairly subtle and not something immediately noticeable without some critical listening.



Thanks ClieOS. Any comments about the high gain in UP2, does it work well?


----------



## ClieOS

conrad.ray said:


> Thanks ClieOS. Any comments about the high gain in UP2, does it work well?



High gain seems clean enough. Testing using 1kHz sine wave test tone and a 23.5 ohm dummy load, max voltage output goes from around 0.26V on low gain to about 0.52V on high gain..


----------



## laicphk

has anyone compare the UP4 vs the ES100?


----------



## Gioacchino

endless.skai said:


> I've just pre-ordered the Shanling UP4 together with the Fiio BTR5, so I'll try a comparison against the Earstudio ES100 and the Fiio BTR3.


Did you finally make the comparison? I am undecided between the FiiO BTR5 and the es100, which do you recommend. I have sony X-BAN3


----------



## KowalskiFUT (Apr 16, 2020)

Guys, has anybody used UP4 with Senn IE800? I am looking to buy affordable DAC/Amp for it, to use with Macbook Pro and Audirvana. Ocasionally also with an iPhone.

Edit: Just read that UP4 only supports up to 16/48 when used in USB DAC mode, so its kind of deal breaker for me.


----------



## Groumpf

Hey guys,
I'm currently using a BTR1 (1st version, not the K) with a pair of SE535.
I'm looking for an upgrade, do you think the UP4 would be a good match for these IEMs? I'm also considering BTR5 but it seems harsher, and maybe not ideal for the SE535.


----------



## lionxsound (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello @Shanling i just tried the UP4 but i have an issue when i tried to connect it as PC DAC, when there is no audio playingi can hear hissing sound

Note: i try to use low gain but the hiss problem is still persist, but not as loud as when i use dual dac boost gain


----------



## Shanling

lionxsound said:


> Hello @Shanling i just tried the UP4 but i have an issue when i tried to connect it as PC DAC, when there is no audio playingi can hear hissing sound
> 
> Note: i try to use low gain but the hiss problem is still persist, but not as loud as when i use dual dac boost gain



Can you please try different USB port on your computer or even different computer?

Do you hear same when used as Bluetooth receiver?


----------



## lionxsound (Apr 21, 2020)

Shanling said:


> Can you please try different USB port on your computer or even different computer?
> 
> Do you hear same when used as Bluetooth receiver?


Tried different computer and tried using bluetooth connection same result, its just a brief hiss though.

BTW this problem happened if i connecting up4 to my active speaker using aux cable but when i plug my iem to the DAC there is no issue, although still there is a brief hiss but its so soft nearly inaudible.

If possible i want to asked for the future update to make jack 3.5 port also work as line out too? i think the hiss problem bcause of double amping


----------



## Shanling

lionxsound said:


> Tried different computer and tried using bluetooth connection same result, its just a brief hiss though.
> 
> BTW this problem happened if i connecting up4 to my active speaker using aux cable but when i plug my iem to the DAC there is no issue, although still there is a brief hiss but its so soft nearly inaudible.
> 
> If possible i want to asked for the future update to make jack 3.5 port also work as line out too? i think the hiss problem bcause of double amping



There can be some slight background noise with UP4, it might be just some mismatch with too sensitive active speakers? Can you please tell me what speakers are these?

ES9218P doesn't have dedicated circuit for direct line-out from DAC.


----------



## ClieOS

lionxsound said:


> BTW this problem happened if i connecting up4 to my active speaker using aux cable but when i plug my iem to the DAC there is no issue, although still there is a brief hiss but its so soft nearly inaudible.



Sound like a ground loop issue to me. Get yourself a ground loop isolator, they are generally cheap so you won't be risking much money.


----------



## MrNekit

@Shanling what about Linux? Will you fix issue with 44.1 khz usb dac?


----------



## lionxsound (Apr 22, 2020)

Shanling said:


> There can be some slight background noise with UP4, it might be just some mismatch with too sensitive active speakers? Can you please tell me what speakers are these?
> 
> ES9218P doesn't have dedicated circuit for direct line-out from DAC.


I use Acoustic Energy Aego M 2.1



ClieOS said:


> Sound like a ground loop issue to me. Get yourself a ground loop isolator, they are generally cheap so you won't be risking much money.



I hoped it can be fix in the unit itself before i try other method. But thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Shanling

MrNekit said:


> @Shanling what about Linux? Will you fix issue with 44.1 khz usb dac?



Software team is looking into it. They told me it works fine on Ubuntu 16.04 they managed to get for test, looking to try it on some other variants soon.


----------



## Shanling

UP2 and UP4 users, Shanling controller app is now available on Google Play Store!  

_When you search for it, search for Shanlingcontroller (one word, without space). Small glitch that should be fixed soon. _

Store link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shanling.shanlingcontroller


----------



## chokini (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello @Shanling,

Since my UP2 was updated to firmware 1.7.3, BT volume is limited to a low level when UP2 is paired to Ubuntu 18.04 laptop (codec is aptX-HD).
It gets more than loud enough in USB DAC mode. Playback from an Android phone (AAC codec) is fine too (after a new pairing).
Can you confirm that there is an issue with firmware 1.7.3 ?


----------



## YamabushiJapan

I had the same issue with 1.7.3, @chokini , but have thus far had no response or acknowledgment regarding it. In the meantime I had to revert back to the earlier firmware.


----------



## BenF

laicphk said:


> has anyone compare the UP4 vs the ES100?


ES100 has better transparency and timbre in the vocals. UP2 sounds slightly warmer in comparison, and UP4 sound even warmer, to the point of almost veiled.


----------



## johnchpark

Will you be releasing IOS app for the UP4?

Also, I saw the Android app Equalizer only has 5 bands (63, 250, 1k, 4k, 16kHz). Could you expand it to have more bands, or even parametric eq?

Thanks!



Shanling said:


> UP2 and UP4 users, Shanling controller app is now available on Google Play Store!
> 
> _When you search for it, search for Shanlingcontroller (one word, without space). Small glitch that should be fixed soon. _
> 
> Store link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shanling.shanlingcontroller


----------



## Shanling

johnchpark said:


> Will you be releasing IOS app for the UP4?
> 
> Also, I saw the Android app Equalizer only has 5 bands (63, 250, 1k, 4k, 16kHz). Could you expand it to have more bands, or even parametric eq?
> 
> Thanks!



iOS version is in works.

Not sure about current plans for EQ.


----------



## pranchi585

There is a reduction in overall Bluetooth volume on iOS after the v1.7.3 update


----------



## Shanling

chokini said:


> Hello @Shanling,
> 
> Since my UP2 was updated to firmware 1.7.3, BT volume is limited to a low level when UP2 is paired to Ubuntu 18.04 laptop (codec is aptX-HD).
> It gets more than loud enough in USB DAC mode. Playback from an Android phone (AAC codec) is fine too (after a new pairing).
> Can you confirm that there is an issue with firmware 1.7.3 ?





YamabushiJapan said:


> I had the same issue with 1.7.3, @chokini , but have thus far had no response or acknowledgment regarding it. In the meantime I had to revert back to the earlier firmware.




We are looking into these reports, but we are limited in testing linux.


----------



## YamabushiJapan

pranchi585 said:


> There is a reduction in overall Bluetooth volume on iOS after the v1.7.3 update


Yes, same here. Although the biggest difference was when using my UP2 with Kubuntu, the overall volume was also significantly lower everywhere else as well.


----------



## Shanling (Apr 30, 2020)

iOS Shanling controller is now available on Apple App Store.
*This first release demands registration and works only with Chinese phone numbers. 
Version for international market will be ready next week.*


----------



## pranchi585

Is anybody using the shanling controller app on iOS.there is an app on the App Store atm but I am not able to register on the app


----------



## IEManiac

Shanling said:


> UP2 or UP4 don't support 24/96 over USB input, it's limited to 16/48...


Deal breaker.


----------



## Shanling

pranchi585 said:


> Is anybody using the shanling controller app on iOS.there is an app on the App Store atm but I am not able to register on the app



My apology, at current time app allows registration only with Chinese phone numbers. I didn't realized this before posting.
Updated app should be ready sometime next week.


----------



## pranchi585

Shanling said:


> My apology, at current time app allows registration only with Chinese phone numbers. I didn't realized this before posting.
> Updated app should be ready sometime next week.


Will email work?


----------



## Shanling

pranchi585 said:


> Will email work?



Not working yet, right now just Chinese phone number.


----------



## JuffinHally

Shanling said:


> Not working yet, right now just Chinese phone number.


Hi, tell me which standard of balanced output is used on UP4


----------



## ClieOS

JuffinHally said:


> Hi, tell me which standard of balanced output is used on UP4



Neither those are the correct way of wiring 2.5mm balanced plug. Where did you get them?

Anyway, follow this: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/some-common-headphones-plug-wiring-for-balanced-audio.875730/


----------



## JuffinHally (Apr 30, 2020)

ClieOS said:


> Neither those are the correct way of wiring 2.5mm balanced plug. Where did you get them?
> 
> Anyway, follow this: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/some-common-headphones-plug-wiring-for-balanced-audio.875730/


I found when searching for a balanced wire for Sony headphones, their native balanced cable is 4.4 mm, so I’m interested in how the contacts are located in UP4 to buy a suitable wire or adapter

upd.
I just want to buy sony mdr-1am2, and they only have 4.4 in the kit, and before there was already a problem with one balanced wire, now I’m starting to become suspicious maybe the order there was not right.
In this regard, you need to decide which cable to take to such a bundle:
MDR-1AM2 - 3.5 TRRS - ?? wire ?? - 2.5 TRRS - UP4


----------



## ClieOS

JuffinHally said:


> I found when searching for a balanced wire for Sony headphones, their native balanced cable is 4.4 mm, so I’m interested in how the contacts are located in UP4 to buy a suitable wire or adapter
> 
> upd.
> I just want to buy sony mdr-1am2, and they only have 4.4 in the kit, and before there was already a problem with one balanced wire, now I’m starting to become suspicious maybe the order there was not right.
> ...



MDR-1AM2 should come with two cables: one single-ended 3.5mm TRRS that supports mic+remote and one balanced 4.4mm TRRRS. If you want to use balanced audio with this headphone without buying or modding the cable, you need to get an '4.4mm female to 2.5mm male' adapter. Getting a adapter for the 3.5mm cable won't work, as it is not a balanced wired cable but a mic+remote wired cable.

You can probably buy a specially made third-party 2.5mm balanced cable that plugged directly into the headphone as well, though some of these aftermarket cable are not cheap.


----------



## JuffinHally

ClieOS said:


> MDR-1AM2 should come with two cables: one single-ended 3.5mm TRRS that supports mic+remote and one balanced 4.4mm TRRRS. If you want to use balanced audio with this headphone without buying or modding the cable, you need to get an '4.4mm female to 2.5mm male' adapter. Getting a adapter for the 3.5mm cable won't work, as it is not a balanced wired cable but a mic+remote wired cable.
> 
> You can probably buy a specially made third-party 2.5mm balanced cable that plugged directly into the headphone as well, though some of these aftermarket cable are not cheap.


I mean that 3.5 trrs connect to mdr-1am2, not convert 3.5 cable with moc to balanced.


----------



## hakunamakaka

Hi folks,

Is there any use of pairing shanling up4 with Iphone iOS ? I think it supports only AAC and I'm mainly listening through streaming services which goes at 320kbs.  
I see a significant difference between iphone and iphone/dac/amp combo, just cant be bothered with all that cable mess in my pockets. However I do not see any point of using up4 if bluetooth connection will be bottleneck here and I'll be stuck with similar quality as directly from phone. Not able to find any info and everywhere it's mainly advised for LDAC use


----------



## Speedfight

hakunamakaka said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Is there any use of pairing shanling up4 with Iphone iOS ? I think it supports only AAC and I'm mainly listening through streaming services which goes at 320kbs.
> I see a significant difference between iphone and iphone/dac/amp combo, just cant be bothered with all that cable mess in my pockets. However I do not see any point of using up4 if bluetooth connection will be bottleneck here and I'll be stuck with similar quality as directly from phone. Not able to find any info and everywhere it's mainly advised for LDAC use


Apple unfortunately only supports SBC and AAC codec.


----------



## hakunamakaka

well acc has a bitrate 256-320kbps so logically it should not have any impact to sq listening on streaming service like spotify/soundcloud, but read multiple posts saying ldac sounds better though :/


----------



## Corter

Is it possible for Shanling up4 to work as a DAC for TWS earbuds? I have got Galaxy Buds and would like to use them with Shanling in order to improve the sound.


----------



## IEManiac

Corter said:


> Is it possible for Shanling up4 to work as a DAC for TWS earbuds? I have got Galaxy Buds and would like to use them with Shanling in order to improve the sound.


No.


----------



## Shanling

JuffinHally said:


> Hi, tell me which standard of balanced output is used on UP4



We use industry standard pinout on 2.5mm balanced, so you can follow the pinout in @ClieOS thread.

If you want to use your Sony headphones with balanced output of UP4, you either need adapter from 2.5mm to the 4.4mm that comes with the headphones or get new balanced 2.5mm cable(that will have Sony's 3.5 trrs on other end).



hakunamakaka said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Is there any use of pairing shanling up4 with Iphone iOS ? I think it supports only AAC and I'm mainly listening through streaming services which goes at 320kbs.
> I see a significant difference between iphone and iphone/dac/amp combo, just cant be bothered with all that cable mess in my pockets. However I do not see any point of using up4 if bluetooth connection will be bottleneck here and I'll be stuck with similar quality as directly from phone. Not able to find any info and everywhere it's mainly advised for LDAC use



When using low quality 320kbs streaming, AAC should have no significant impact on the audio quality.



Corter said:


> Is it possible for Shanling up4 to work as a DAC for TWS earbuds? I have got Galaxy Buds and would like to use them with Shanling in order to improve the sound.



Firstly, UP2/UP4 are only working as Bluetooth receivers, they can't be connected to bluetooth headphones.

Secondly, when you use TWS, all DAC processes are done directly in TWS, there is no way how to use external DAC with them.


----------



## IEManiac

What, you mean I can't Daisy-chain five of these to get a five fold increase in SQ?

That's a rhetorical question of exasperation at the original query.


----------



## Shanling

IEManiac said:


> What, you mean I can't Daisy-chain five of these to get a five fold increase in SQ?
> 
> That's a rhetorical question of exasperation at the original query.



Bluetooth headphones and codecs are still little bit mystery for many customers, so it's always best to give little bit more detailed explanation.


----------



## Shanling

Shanling Controller app for UP2 & UP4 is now available for iOS devices!

Search for "Shanling controller" in App store
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/shanling-controller/id1505751654?l=en

We also released updated app for Android, update is now available in Play Store

Make sure UP2 & UP4 have latest firmware installed
http://en.shanling.com/article-CompanionApp.html


----------



## hakunamakaka

Shanling said:


> Shanling Controller app for UP2 & UP4 is now available for iOS devices!
> 
> Search for "Shanling controller" in App store
> https://apps.apple.com/us/app/shanling-controller/id1505751654?l=en
> ...




Nice, let’s see once up4 will arrive. Will test if there is any SQ differences using stream services between iphones AAC and Ldac


----------



## lionxsound

Anyone know if it is it possible to connect up4 with smartphone using usb type c to usb type c cable, to make it work as DAC?


----------



## Shanling

lionxsound said:


> Anyone know if it is it possible to connect up4 with smartphone using usb type c to usb type c cable, to make it work as DAC?



If the smartphone support such connectivity, then UP4 can be used with ti as USB DAC.


----------



## yancore

Hiii Teams @Shanling is it possible & able to full pure theory update the firmware in the easiest & most simple way in shanling applications with devices especially receivers such as UP2 or UP4 without having to use the PC at all for the future (Apart & free from the PC) ??? 🤔


----------



## ClieOS (May 9, 2020)

Shanling said:


> If the smartphone support such connectivity, then UP4 can be used with ti as USB DAC.



As I recalled from my earlier testing, UP4 will not go into USB DAC mode by using Type-C to Type-C cable to my XPeria 5 (*which does support USB DAC, as it has no 3.5mm socket, besides I also has UAPP installed). The only way UP4's USB DAC mode can be triggered is to connect a small USB hub to my smartphone first, then connect UP4 to the USB hub to get it to act as an USB DAC. Seems to me there is some weird power-related protocol that needs to be there (which USB hub provides) in order for USB DAC function to work.


----------



## Speedfight

ClieOS said:


> As I recalled from my earlier testing, UP4 will not go into USB DAC mode by using Type-C to Type-C cable to my XPeria 5 (*which does support USB DAC, as it has no 3.5mm socket, besides I also has UAPP installed). The only way UP4's USB DAC mode can be triggered is to connect a small USB hub to my smartphone first, then connect UP4 to the USB hub to get it to act as an USB DAC. Seems to me there is some weird power-related protocol that needs to be there (which USB hub provides) in order for USB DAC function to work.


This cable works for me: 
€ 13,09 | Lightning Naar Type-C Otg Kabel Voor Shanling M2X M5s Up4 M0, Xd-05 Plus, NX4 Ds, fiio BTR5 3 Iphone 11 Xs Max, Xr, Xs 8Plus, Ipad Pro
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0U2dQ


----------



## ClieOS (May 9, 2020)

Speedfight said:


> This cable works for me:
> € 13,09 | Lightning Naar Type-C Otg Kabel Voor Shanling M2X M5s Up4 M0, Xd-05 Plus, NX4 Ds, fiio BTR5 3 Iphone 11 Xs Max, Xr, Xs 8Plus, Ipad Pro
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0U2dQ



Thanks, but Lightning-to-Type-C and Type-C-to-Type-C doesn't work the same way. Lightning cable has an extra chip that is used to trigger the iDevice OTG mode (*kinda like a USB hub in itself). Type-C cable doesn't have / need that chip.


----------



## Speedfight

ClieOS said:


> Thanks, but Lightning-to-Type-C and Type-C-to-Type-C doesn't work the same way. Lightning cable has an extra chip that is used to trigger the iDevice OTG mode (*kinda like a USB hub in itself). Type-C cable doesn't have / need that chip.


I’m sorry, posted the wrong one. This is the right one:
€ 11,13 | Dd TC05 Type-C Om Type-C Audio Gegevens Decoderen Kabel Voor Fiio K3/BTR1K/M9 /M6/M11/M5
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BSfLDW


----------



## ClieOS

Speedfight said:


> I’m sorry, posted the wrong one. This is the right one:
> € 11,13 | Dd TC05 Type-C Om Type-C Audio Gegevens Decoderen Kabel Voor Fiio K3/BTR1K/M9 /M6/M11/M5
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BSfLDW


I'll check it out , thanks.


----------



## Shanling

ClieOS said:


> As I recalled from my earlier testing, UP4 will not go into USB DAC mode by using Type-C to Type-C cable to my XPeria 5 (*which does support USB DAC, as it has no 3.5mm socket, besides I also has UAPP installed). The only way UP4's USB DAC mode can be triggered is to connect a small USB hub to my smartphone first, then connect UP4 to the USB hub to get it to act as an USB DAC. Seems to me there is some weird power-related protocol that needs to be there (which USB hub provides) in order for USB DAC function to work.



I tested it with some Meizu smartphone with QQ Music, using simple USB-C to USB-A adapter and stock USB cable, worked fine without any special needs.

When you connect UP4 to your Xperia, does the LED at least light up red?


----------



## ClieOS

Shanling said:


> I tested it with some Meizu smartphone with QQ Music, using simple USB-C to USB-A adapter and stock USB cable, worked fine without any special needs.
> 
> When you connect UP4 to your Xperia, does the LED at least light up red?



Neither the Xperia nor UP4 has any change when I connected them together. Only when I put an USB hub in-between, then they responded. This is the same for UP2. This doesn't happened to any other BT adapter that supports USB DAC function, including BTR5, BTR3, ES100, etc.


----------



## Corter

Up 4 connected to Galaxy Note 10 plus via usb-c cable doesn't work either.


----------



## RadarJammer

You need a USB-OTG capable cable or adapter leading out of your android smartphone, be it USB-C or micro-USB. Then you can connect a standard data cable between the OTG-output and the UP2/4 -> USB-audio output.


----------



## jamington2004

I tried the UP2 is the UP4 better sound wise or more about the features?


----------



## Corter

RadarJammer said:


> You need a USB-OTG capable cable or adapter leading out of your android smartphone, be it USB-C or micro-USB. Then you can connect a standard data cable between the OTG-output and the UP2/4 -> USB-audio output.


I don't understand. I'm using a standard usb-c - usb-c cable taken originally from my Note 10 plus. It doesn't work. It is the most obvious way of connecting those devices.


----------



## RadarJammer

Corter said:


> I don't understand. I'm using a standard usb-c - usb-c cable taken originally from my Note 10 plus. It doesn't work. It is the most obvious way of connecting those devices.


If the "most obvious way" doesnt give you the desired result, you might try some advice that works.


----------



## Filippo13

Hi guys! 

Someone have try the up4 with ibasso IT01 ? What the results of this combo? I've read too much opinion and now I'm totally lost 😩. 

I would like to find a dac Bluetooth for my ibasso with note 10 plus.


----------



## hakunamakaka

Filippo13 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Someone have try the up4 with ibasso IT01 ? What the results of this combo? I've read too much opinion and now I'm totally lost 😩.
> 
> I would like to find a dac Bluetooth for my ibasso with note 10 plus.



It definitely should improve performance over note 10 and give more juice to IT01


----------



## Filippo13

hakunamakaka said:


> It definitely should improve performance over note 10 and give more juice to IT01


Thanks it's exactly what I was hoping to read! Many thanks. 
But last question. What about tidal mqa and ut4? Does it work with ? Or I must be searching something else.


----------



## ClieOS

Filippo13 said:


> Thanks it's exactly what I was hoping to read! Many thanks.
> But last question. *What about tidal mqa and ut4?* Does it work with ? Or I must be searching something else.



No, it doesn't work with MQA. Bluetooth and MQA are not compatible with each other.

Regardless, Tidal still supports 1st unfolding of MQA internally.


----------



## Filippo13

ClieOS said:


> No, it doesn't work with MQA. Bluetooth and MQA are not compatible with each other.
> 
> Regardless, Tidal still supports 1st unfolding of MQA internally.




But tidal can works in mqa with wires and meizu adapter or I must be purchase a mqa certified. I doesn't thinked about compatibility of mqa when I purchase

Exit: thank for answer


----------



## ClieOS (May 22, 2020)

Filippo13 said:


> But tidal can works in mqa with wires and meizu adapter or I must be purchase a mqa certified. I doesn't thinked about compatibility of mqa when I purchase
> 
> Exit: thank for answer



Tidal can internally (via software) unfold MQA to the 1st degree, which means any DAC/amp can be used but the DAC/amp itself won't actually do anything, as decoding has been done in software already.

To unfold further (2nd or 3rd unfolding), you must use a *wired* DAC/amp that has been MQA certified (*either as MQA Render for 2nd unfolding or Full Decoder for 3rd unfolding).

So, using UP2 / UP4 in USB DAC mode will not give you 2nd or 3rd MQA unfolding as they are not MQA certified. You will get 1st unfolding but it is done by Tidal itself.


----------



## Filippo13

Any dac in this range price can do that I thinks ? Because I would to maximize the quality. I'm sad to know I pay for mqa and I listening a less quality song.

But many thanks to the answer. I finally understand all


----------



## ClieOS

Filippo13 said:


> Any dac in this range price can do that I thinks ? Because I would to maximize the quality. I'm sad to know I pay for mqa and I listening a less quality song.
> 
> But many thanks to the answer. I finally understand all



https://www.mqa.co.uk/how-to-get-mqa


----------



## hakunamakaka

Filippo13 said:


> Any dac in this range price can do that I thinks ? Because I would to maximize the quality. I'm sad to know I pay for mqa and I listening a less quality song.
> 
> But many thanks to the answer. I finally understand all




If you are on the budget Audirect Hilidac Beam 2 has mqa support now. Not sure how it sounds, but by measurements via balanced output it should be sufficient to drive even some of the headphones. It doesn't have bluetooth, but if direct connection with phone is not a big hassle, you can try it out.


----------



## Filippo13

hakunamakaka said:


> If you are on the budget Audirect Hilidac Beam 2 has mqa support now. Not sure how it sounds, but by measurements via balanced output it should be sufficient to drive even some of the headphones. It doesn't have bluetooth, but if direct connection with phone is not a big hassle, you can try it out.




I know this item, great but I prefer a Bluetooth version. I need it for sport and work also. But for moment only big brand like hiby or fiio are able to purpose dap/dac Bluetooth AND mqa also. I will wait for order one of this. 
I would like to try a mqa certified to see the real difference between a version non mqa. I not sure about the real difference between them.


----------



## ClieOS

Filippo13 said:


> I know this item, great but I prefer a Bluetooth version. I need it for sport and work also. But for moment only big brand like hiby or fiio are able to purpose dap/dac Bluetooth AND mqa also. I will wait for order one of this.
> I would like to try a mqa certified to see the real difference between a version non mqa. I not sure about the real difference between them.



Note as I have said before, MQA doesn't work over Bluetooth as the two are technically incompatible with each other.


----------



## johnchpark

Has anyone figured out how to update the Shanling UP4 to v1.2.3 to use with the mobile App?
I tried following the instructions, but my UP4 doesn't seem to behave the way the instructions are saying.


----------



## Shanling

johnchpark said:


> Has anyone figured out how to update the Shanling UP4 to v1.2.3 to use with the mobile App?
> I tried following the instructions, but my UP4 doesn't seem to behave the way the instructions are saying.



Send me PM and we can try to check where can be problem.


----------



## Hung0702

Really great to see firmware updates and the controller app. Android doesn't force codecs properly so it's nice that we can force AptX HD over LDAC when we need more stability than theoretical quality.

Can Shanling confirm that passthrough power as a USB DAC will not be possible? To clarify, will future firmwares allow the UP2 to rely only on USB power and essentially ignore the battery (neither battery usage nor battery charging)? Is this a hardware limitation or a design choice?

I understand that it would be cumbersome/awkward for less tech savvy users to toggle passthrough between charging mode, but I would like to start using the UP2 as a dedicated USB DAC.


----------



## yancore (May 27, 2020)

Hiii Teams @Shanling & Friends... I want to ask which bit rate is between 24-bit & 32-bit & max ohm impedance what is between UP2 & UP4, and is it true that up4 can run 300 ohm impedance in detail ???

And what about the difference between 50 ohms and 300 ohms and a maximum of 600 ohms ???

Let music lovers & connoisseurs not be curious among other large premium class competitors ... Because what I know, I prefer the Shanling product over the Fiio Brand, Shanling is more practical, and has longer flying hours (Seeing its history in the 1988 era, while the Fiio in the 2007 era) ... That's what makes my heart prefer the Shanling Brand over Other competitors ... Or similarly with business war between heavyweight competitors, there is still one country in different regions, namely between LG vs. Samsung ...

Since today I plan to buy Shanling UP4, and sell Shanling UP2 before ... Is the future Shanling can implement a kind of mini dac Amplifier as a ricever / successor up4 generation (Shanling Up6), which can run a maximum of 600 Ohm branches at a more economical price / price equivalent to up4 ... At least a class of economical price, can be comparable to other high-end jumbo, which exceeds prices beyond common sense (High prices that don't make sense) ... Please respond positively ... Happy running Eid Mubarak for everyone without exception ... 🙏🏻


----------



## ClieOS

Hung0702 said:


> Really great to see firmware updates and the controller app. Android doesn't force codecs properly so it's nice that we can force AptX HD over LDAC when we need more stability than theoretical quality.



If you lower your smartphone LDAC setting to 'best effort' (or 660kbps and less, depends on how your smartphone setting is), then it should give pretty much the same stability as apt-HD, which is also running mostly on 660kbps.




yancore said:


> Hiii Teams @Shanling & Friends... I want to ask which bit rate is between 24-bit & 32-bit & max ohm impedance what is between UP2 & UP4, and is it true that up4 can run 300 ohm impedance in detail ???
> 
> And what about the difference between 50 ohms and 300 ohms and a maximum of 600 ohms ???
> ....



Headphone Impedance doesn't work that way.  You also need to consider the sensitivity of the headphone with the impedance to determine whether any particular headphone can be properly powered or not. Also, having enough power to make it loud enough and having enough power to make it sounds good are not the same thing.


----------



## yancore

Headphone Impedance doesn't work that way.  You also need to consider the sensitivity of the headphone with the impedance to determine whether any particular headphone can be properly powered or not. Also, having enough power to make it loud enough and having enough power to make it sounds good are not the same thing.
[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the answer Guys ... Honestly, sometimes that makes me curious because every time there is a recent update some products do not include the product specifications in detail (Maybe because of business competition issues) into a marketing trick there are plus-mines to market these products ... And from various reviews also sometimes it is indeed incomplete & inaccurate, to compare between rival products ... Since I'm also relatively new in the world of audio (Newbie) ... And if I may ask again, does Up2 & Up4 support 256 dsd & And where does the comparison between UP4 and BTR5 sound in the clarity & detail of all sounds (which each human ear has different taste) / Is there is almost no difference between the two between UP4 & BTR5 ??? Thank you in advance... 🙏🏻


----------



## Shanling

Hung0702 said:


> Can Shanling confirm that passthrough power as a USB DAC will not be possible? To clarify, will future firmwares allow the UP2 to rely only on USB power and essentially ignore the battery (neither battery usage nor battery charging)? Is this a hardware limitation or a design choice?
> 
> I understand that it would be cumbersome/awkward for less tech savvy users to toggle passthrough between charging mode, but I would like to start using the UP2 as a dedicated USB DAC.



Such function was discussed before with our software team, but right now we have no update about it.



yancore said:


> Hiii Teams @Shanling & Friends... I want to ask which bit rate is between 24-bit & 32-bit & max ohm impedance what is between UP2 & UP4, and is it true that up4 can run 300 ohm impedance in detail ???
> Since today I plan to buy Shanling UP4, and sell Shanling UP2 before ... Is the future Shanling can implement a kind of mini dac Amplifier as a ricever / successor up4 generation (Shanling Up6), which can run a maximum of 600 Ohm branches at a more economical price / price equivalent to up4 ... At least a class of economical price, can be comparable to other high-end jumbo, which exceeds prices beyond common sense (High prices that don't make sense) ... Please respond positively ... Happy running Eid Mubarak for everyone without exception ... 🙏🏻



Both UP2 and UP4 have same support of BT codecs, so both run at max 24/96 with LDAC or LHDC. There is no BT codec supporting 32bit. And on USB DAC side, they are limited to 16/48. No DSD support at all.

While UP4 have more power than UP2, I don't think I would recommend it to 300 ohm headphones (taking Sennheiser HD600 as the standard example). I don't think such power can be achieved while keeping similar size to current small Bluetooth Receivers. You would need device significantly bigger.


----------



## llysender

Many thanks to Franke over that in ear fidelity for helping me troubleshoot my issues with the  UP4.

If its possible do change it that the red led shows when charging and the led shows when you press the scroll wheel when RGB is turned off next update pls. Well red led when charging is the important one. I thought my UP4 suddenly stopped working and stopped charging when no lights were showing.


----------



## Shanling

llysender said:


> Many thanks to Franke over that in ear fidelity for helping me troubleshoot my issues with the  UP4.
> 
> If its possible do change it that the red led shows when charging and the led shows when you press the scroll wheel when RGB is turned off next update pls. Well red led when charging is the important one. I thought my UP4 suddenly stopped working and stopped charging when no lights were showing.



I had talk about it with software team, planning some adjustments.


----------



## BenF

jamington2004 said:


> I tried the UP2 is the UP4 better sound wise or more about the features?


Sound Quality wise UP2 is actually better (IMHO) - UP4 sound warmer with a slight veil.


----------



## llysender

BenF said:


> Sound Quality wise UP2 is actually better (IMHO) - UP4 sound warmer with a slight veil.


Oh does the UP2 sound similar to the M0? I like UP4 mic but am kind of annoyed by the warm sig. Its fixed with eq so i stuck with with it. I wont say it has a viel as the detail ia good imo.


----------



## yorosello

llysender said:


> Oh does the UP2 sound similar to the M0? I like UP4 mic but am kind of annoyed by the warm sig. Its fixed with eq so i stuck with with it. I wont say it has a viel as the detail ia good imo.


Iirc, they stated that they use the same dac as M0 & sound similar on their promotional posters but i can be wrong


----------



## yancore

Shanling said:


> Both UP2 and UP4 have same support of BT codecs, so both run at max 24/96 with LDAC or LHDC. There is no BT codec supporting 32bit. And on USB DAC side, they are limited to 16/48. No DSD support at all.
> 
> While UP4 have more power than UP2, I don't think I would recommend it to 300 ohm headphones (taking Sennheiser HD600 as the standard example). I don't think such power can be achieved while keeping similar size to current small Bluetooth Receivers. You would need device significantly bigger.



Thank you for the answer Guys ... I am very happy & satisfied, it turns out @Shanling can still be honest ... It means that advertised like the Competitors next door, it seems that only a small portion looks more, even though in terms of features the same (What distinguishes from just practical ways of using it) ... Like a Batman trap (But anyway), what I learned first is the history of its founder first (More experience flying hours), rather than spending a lot of money for a familiar brand, the reality remains the same in terms of do business ... 🙏🏻


----------



## yancore

Oh yeah Guys ... I found a link about selling Screen Protector for selected brands from @Shanling ... (https://savemoney.es/uk/asin/shanling screen & https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08625Z...gi&th=1&psc=1&ref_=d6k_applink_bb_marketplace) 

Especially I only aimed at Shanling UP4, can it be sold officially & olshop global market (on Lazada or Aliexpress) ... And whether in the next firmware update, Shanling UP4 can provide simple features, like in Shanling UP2 when charging the battery to the maximum full. In order not to overcharge on Shanling UP4 (Make the battery last longer & always be maintained) when the user is fast asleep (Because when the Shanling UP4 condition is fully charged the battery only shows a green LED light, the wait also does not turn off automatically as in Shanling UP2) ... Hopefully it can be re-implemented & the request of Screen Protector for Shanling UP4 can be realized globally as soon as possible ... 🙏🏻


----------



## hifihov

Hi,

I’ve been looking at TWS IEMS for phone calls but have come to the conclusion the microphones aren’t as clear as wired mics on my IEM cable, or headphones with mics.

Wondering what the up 2 mic is like, and if it’s as clear and good as quality as headphones? Will the Up2 work with the built in mic on my IEM 3.5mm cable, or only with the mic built into the Up2?

Thanks!


----------



## Shanling

hifihov said:


> Wondering what the up 2 mic is like, and if it’s as clear and good as quality as headphones? Will the Up2 work with the built in mic on my IEM 3.5mm cable, or only with the mic built into the Up2?
> 
> Thanks!



It will only work with the build-in mic.


----------



## hifihov

Shanling said:


> It will only work with the build-in mic.


Thanks for confirming Shanling


----------



## yancore (Jun 7, 2020)

Hiii @hifihov[/QUOTE]



Hiii @hifihov If I may ask, the profile photo you used on Shure SE535 series, what is the name of the accessory additional tool that you embed in your iem profile photo & may I ask for a link where you bought it universally (Global online market) ??? 😁


----------



## Shanling

yancore said:


> Hiii @hifihov



Hiii @hifihov If I may ask, the profile photo you used on Shure SE535 series, what is the name of the accessory additional tool that you embed in your iem profile photo & may I ask for a link where you bought it universally (Global online market) ??? 😁
[/QUOTE]

Please take such posts to PM, UP4/2 thread is not a place for this, thanks.


----------



## hifihov

yancore said:


> Hiii @hifihov




Hiii @hifihov If I may ask, the profile photo you used on Shure SE535 series, what is the name of the accessory additional tool that you embed in your iem profile photo & may I ask for a link where you bought it universally (Global online market) ??? 😁
[/QUOTE]
Hello,

They are Snugs custom mold tips - the pro version - https://snugs.com/product/snugs-only/

Been using for around 3 years, originally had them on SE425s, and provided more isolation and added to the lows and highs.

They've been on my SE535s for 2 years, used daily, long haul flights (24hrs, sleep with them in for 8hrs+ as though they're not there) and would not go back to normal tips.

I boguht my own pair, not affiliated to Snugs.


----------



## yancore

hifihov said:


> I boguht my own pair, not affiliated to Snugs.



Thank's very much My Brother... 🤙😎🙏🏻😇👌


----------



## hifihov

yancore said:


> Thank's very much My Brother... 🤙😎🙏🏻😇👌


Can’t rate them enough, challenge at the moment is finding an audiologist to take the impressions...


----------



## lifeinabox

I'm having difficulty with the UP4 1.2.3 firmware upgrade using Windows 10.  My UP4 is on the original firmware.  The tool says I need to be an Adminstrator but I am logged in as the Adminstrator.  In fact, I only have a single user profile on my computer.  Any tips?


----------



## FlacFan

lifeinabox said:


> I'm having difficulty with the UP4 1.2.3 firmware upgrade using Windows 10.  My UP4 is on the original firmware.  The tool says I need to be an Adminstrator but I am logged in as the Adminstrator.  In fact, I only have a single user profile on my computer.  Any tips?



Right click on the icon / shortcut / app and pick "Run as Administrator" from the context menu. Yes, it makes no (normal) sense. But security in Win10 is not as straight forward as you would expect it to be.

BTW, you really should run you daily business on a more restricted user account...just sayin'....

Cheers


----------



## goestra

Hii @Shanling I use UP4 and connect to my phone Huawei Mate 30 pro
Bluetooth codec just detect LDAC, how to connect HWA codec, usually active when device or Bluetooth receiver supports it
It's software issues on my devices or shanling Up4 (version 1.2.3)


----------



## ClieOS

goestra said:


> Hii @Shanling I use UP4 and connect to my phone Huawei Mate 30 pro
> Bluetooth codec just detect LDAC, how to connect HWA codec, usually active when device or Bluetooth receiver supports it
> It's software issues on my devices or shanling Up4 (version 1.2.3)



IIRC, Huawei already removes support of HWA codec on all their newer smartphone since late last year.


----------



## goestra (Jul 4, 2020)

ClieOS said:


> IIRC, Huawei already removes support of HWA codec on all their newer smartphone since late last year.


Thanks for info, that mean after Huawei P30 Pro codec HWA not supported?
But, when I connect shanling up4, I saw in developer option, there have HWA codec on Huawei Mate 30 pro, but not active. That because disabled by Huawei?


----------



## yancore

ClieOS said:


> IIRC, Huawei already removes support of HWA codec on all their newer smartphone since late last year.



So then the HWA feature is also missing in the LG V30+ (LG v30 PLUS) ... Is that right Guys ??? 🤔🙄🤨 

And can You & Someone friends here want to share one of the Music files with the format DSD 256, or above DSD 256 is the highest level if not mistaken for now is the DSD 512 via inbox in privacy, for My first tester with LG V30+ full combination Shanling UP2 & UP4 whether the two simple & Minimalist players will work optimally, beating all Music Players, the price of which is almost above human reason ... 🙏🏻 

As for me, I used to listen to Music with a Minimum MP3 format capacity of CBR 320kbps & the file format with the highest MAXIMUM LEVEL that I listen to right now is FLAC ... Almost no difference (Similar but not the same / different Music file format itself, between CBR 320kbps vs FLAC (Same as the difference between Sheep <=> ARIES VS. Goat <=> CAPRICORN) ... ✌️😂🤣😅👌


----------



## ClieOS (Jul 5, 2020)

yancore said:


> So then the HWA feature is also missing in the LG V30+ (LG v30 PLUS) ... Is that right Guys ??? 🤔🙄🤨
> 
> And can You & Someone friends here want to share one of the Music files with the format DSD 256, or above DSD 256 is the highest level if not mistaken for now is the DSD 512 via inbox in privacy, for My first tester with LG V30+ full combination Shanling UP2 & UP4 whether the two simple & Minimalist players will work optimally, beating all Music Players, the price of which is almost above human reason ... 🙏🏻



No idea about the LG. But you can download free DSD256 test files online, just Google it.


----------



## hakunamakaka

yancore said:


> So then the HWA feature is also missing in the LG V30+ (LG v30 PLUS) ... Is that right Guys ??? 🤔🙄🤨
> 
> And can You & Someone friends here want to share one of the Music files with the format DSD 256, or above DSD 256 is the highest level if not mistaken for now is the DSD 512 via inbox in privacy, for My first tester with LG V30+ full combination Shanling UP2 & UP4 whether the two simple & Minimalist players will work optimally, beating all Music Players, the price of which is almost above human reason ... 🙏🏻
> 
> As for me, I used to listen to Music with a Minimum MP3 format capacity of CBR 320kbps & the file format with the highest MAXIMUM LEVEL that I listen to right now is FLAC ... Almost no difference (Similar but not the same / different Music file format itself, between CBR 320kbps vs FLAC (Same as the difference between Sheep <=> ARIES VS. Goat <=> CAPRICORN) ... ✌😂🤣😅👌


 

There are no audible differences between good 320kbs rip and flac


----------



## Shanling

goestra said:


> Hii @Shanling I use UP4 and connect to my phone Huawei Mate 30 pro
> Bluetooth codec just detect LDAC, how to connect HWA codec, usually active when device or Bluetooth receiver supports it
> It's software issues on my devices or shanling Up4 (version 1.2.3)



You can check UP4's setting in Controller app, if you have HWA enabled.

On side of Huawei, you can check if there is some HWA setting in Bluetooth menu and then try to force it through developer settings. 



yancore said:


> So then the HWA feature is also missing in the LG V30+ (LG v30 PLUS) ... Is that right Guys ??? 🤔🙄🤨
> 
> And can You & Someone friends here want to share one of the Music files with the format DSD 256, or above DSD 256 is the highest level if not mistaken for now is the DSD 512 via inbox in privacy, for My first tester with LG V30+ full combination Shanling UP2 & UP4 whether the two simple & Minimalist players will work optimally, beating all Music Players, the price of which is almost above human reason ... 🙏🏻
> 
> As for me, I used to listen to Music with a Minimum MP3 format capacity of CBR 320kbps & the file format with the highest MAXIMUM LEVEL that I listen to right now is FLAC ... Almost no difference (Similar but not the same / different Music file format itself, between CBR 320kbps vs FLAC (Same as the difference between Sheep <=> ARIES VS. Goat <=> CAPRICORN) ... ✌😂🤣😅👌



I believe LG never joined HWA/LHDC codec.

Different Hi-Res files for testing can be downloaded from website of 2L Nordic sound http://www.2l.no/hires/


----------



## RadarJammer

Xiaomi phones offer LHDC V1 - V3 codecs, too.


----------



## goestra

Shanling said:


> You can check UP4's setting in Controller app, if you have HWA enabled.
> 
> On side of Huawei, you can check if there is some HWA setting in Bluetooth menu and then try to force it through developer settings.



I already enabled HWA on shanling controller, and in developer option I just can choose LDAC codec, HWA codec with Grey color and can't choose that 
Is software problem on Huawei or in shanling?


----------



## Shanling

goestra said:


> I already enabled HWA on shanling controller, and in developer option I just can choose LDAC codec, HWA codec with Grey color and can't choose that
> Is software problem on Huawei or in shanling?



UP4 works with HWA/LHDC fine for us. So either some issue on your Huawei or some unique problem on your unit of UP4.

You can try to check it with different phone, if there the HWA/LHDC would work.


----------



## MrNekit (Jul 12, 2020)

Shanling, when you will *fix 44.1khz by usb on linux devices*? This is the same problem as with Linux on PC which I have reported some month ago (First report).

I have tried to use shanling up2 with my android device by usb (using UAPP) and there is *no sound* when I'm tried to play 44.1/16 files. If I play 48/16 file all working good. To reproduce this problem use UAPP or Hiby music in direct usb mode (without android mixer). Or download any linux distributive on PC and try to play 44.1 files without resample. And fix is please!


----------



## Shanling

Software team tested it on ubuntu 16.04 and it worked, not sure if they had time to tinker with other Linux releases yet.

I just tried to test it with Huawei Mate 30, but I was unable to make HiBy player work in the direct USB mode with UP2, no matter if it was with 44.1 or 48kHz.
tested it also with our M6, which has direct USB output without resampling and there UP2 worked fine with 44.1.

So for now no updates on this issue.


----------



## chokini

Hello @Shanling,

What about the volume issue with Bluetooth on Linux -- see post 854 ?


----------



## yancore (Jul 13, 2020)

Hiii @Shanling & Friends ... ☺️ 

I use Shanling UP4 products that I bought from the official Shanling distributor from Indonesian ... Precisely around May 29, 2020 ago ... Precisely on this day Monday, July 13, 2020 ± 2 this month, I have a problem with the switch button when I want to turn on the UP4 full battery position ... Can not at all ... Press & Hold for a few seconds as usual, did not work either ... Normally when the battery is fully charged the green LED lights .. But what I experienced when the battery was fully charged, the LED light was turned auto off ... And the way to turn it on by charged as a fishing rod like the beginning with a red LED light ... But when the position without charging using the cable, the switch on button & off can not be used at all ... Requiring to use electricity with the cable position in the new charged can turn it on ... Is what I experienced this is a damage in terms of hardware ??? 🤔🙄🤨 

Request a solution & answer so that I can claim the warranty at the official distributor ... 🙏🏻


----------



## Shanling

chokini said:


> Hello @Shanling,
> 
> What about the volume issue with Bluetooth on Linux -- see post 854 ?



No update on this.



yancore said:


> Hiii @Shanling & Friends ... ☺
> 
> I use Shanling UP4 products that I bought from the official Shanling distributor from Indonesian ... Precisely around May 29, 2020 ago ... Precisely on this day Monday, July 13, 2020 ± 2 this month, I have a problem with the switch button when I want to turn on the UP4 full battery position ... Can not at all ... Press & Hold for a few seconds as usual, did not work either ... Normally when the battery is fully charged the green LED lights .. But what I experienced when the battery was fully charged, the LED light was turned auto off ... And the way to turn it on by charged as a fishing rod like the beginning with a red LED light ... But when the position without charging using the cable, the switch on button & off can not be used at all ... Requiring to use electricity with the cable position in the new charged can turn it on ... Is what I experienced this is a damage in terms of hardware ??? 🤔🙄🤨
> 
> Request a solution & answer so that I can claim the warranty at the official distributor ... 🙏🏻



I would recommend to contact your seller and send them your UP4 for check and eventual warranty repair/replacement.


----------



## FlyingRhino

I'm getting popping sounds when I listen to my up2 when connected to my computer via USB. Had anyone experienced this issue?


----------



## Shanling

FlyingRhino said:


> I'm getting popping sounds when I listen to my up2 when connected to my computer via USB. Had anyone experienced this issue?



You can try different port or even different computer, to see if it helps. Or play around with setting in your playback software.

USB input on UP2 is very simple, there are no settings of it own to be causing or fixing this.


----------



## RadarJammer (Aug 1, 2020)

yancore said:


> So then the HWA feature is also missing in the LG V30+ (LG v30 PLUS) ... Is that right Guys ??? 🤔🙄🤨


HWA is only supported by some Chinese manufacturers (like Huawei, Xiaomi), the Koreans never did so. Since Android 8, Google implemented SBC, AAC, some aptX flavours and LDAC. Some manufacturers reserve LDAC for their top models. Some entry level models and Amazon's Fire OS only offer SBC and AAC,


----------



## hakunamakaka

RadarJammer said:


> HWA is only supported by some Chinese manufacturers (like Huawei, Xiaomi), the Koreans never did so. Since Android 8, Google implemented SBC, AAC, some aptX flavours and LDAC. Some manufacturers reserve LDAC for their top models. Some entry level models and Amazon's Fire OS only offer SBC and AAC,



AAC should be used on iOS only, unless something finally was released on Androids that i’m not aware and sounds decent. license of AAC i s held by apple itself and others fail to be implement it with similar SQ


----------



## yancore (Aug 2, 2020)

Hiii Guys ... ☺️ 

I want to ask ... Previously I used the adapter made by DD DJ3.5A as my First Experiment Tester in the Second Mini DAC (SHANLING UP2 & UP4), as a result the sound output (Left) was missing (Unstable, must be rotated or pressed a little / In playing the Jack, sometimes it works normally ... But still it's not normal to feel annoying sounds often missing one side) ... I wonder what is the problem is the size of Guys ??? 🤔🙄🤨 

There is no problem with my collection cable, nor in both the Mini DAC SHANLING UP2 & UP4 without the help of the DD DJ3.5A adapter connector ... But when I want to use the cable collection in the 2.5MM MALE BALANCE Jack OYAIDE with the help of the DD DJ3.5A adapter connector (MALE 3.5MM to FEMALE 2.5MM) In the 3.5MM hole there was a trouble in his voice (Missing the next voice / Not normal) ... Please give a solution Guys ... 🙏🏻


----------



## Shanling

yancore said:


> Hiii Guys ... ☺
> 
> I want to ask ... Previously I used the adapter made by DD DJ3.5A as my First Experiment Tester in the Second Mini DAC (SHANLING UP2 & UP4), as a result the sound output (Left) was missing (Unstable, must be rotated or pressed a little / In playing the Jack, sometimes it works normally ... But still it's not normal to feel annoying sounds often missing one side) ... I wonder what is the problem is the size of Guys ??? 🤔🙄🤨
> 
> There is no problem with my collection cable, nor in both the Mini DAC SHANLING UP2 & UP4 without the help of the DD DJ3.5A adapter connector ... But when I want to use the cable collection in the 2.5MM MALE BALANCE Jack OYAIDE with the help of the DD DJ3.5A adapter connector (MALE 3.5MM to FEMALE 2.5MM) In the 3.5MM hole there was a trouble in his voice (Missing the next voice / Not normal) ... Please give a solution Guys ... 🙏🏻



I'm not exactly sure what you are connecting to what. 
You have the 2.5mm balanced connector on some cable going to headphones or some different device? And is it connected correctly balanced layout?


----------



## yancore

Shanling said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you are connecting to what.
> You have the 2.5mm balanced connector on some cable going to headphones or some different device? And is it connected correctly balanced layout?



If I use without the adapter connector (Directly using it on Mini DAC especially UP4 there is no problem) ... But when I use it in both 3.5MM holes in SHANLING UP2 & UP4 using the help of the adapter connector ... Instead the sound is missing next to the next left (As I explained above before) ... This is just a simple tester as Audiophile Newbie & My curiosity to compare / be compared in terms of sound whether there is a significant difference or not in as much detail / detail as possible, if Plug Jack MALE 2.5 MM is connected using the adapter connector options in the 3.5MM jack hole ... (I use Classic Original IEM from SHURE SE215 + LG V30 PLUS that I Full Mod Customize & Combine in terms of Brand Cable & Jack Premium as a tester for my First Experiment in second Mini DAC Shanling UP2 & UP4, Especially the tester in the 3.5MM hole using the choice of the most suitable adapter connector & suitable supa yes harmonious & in line) ... 😁 

I personally am not / Less interested in jumbo sized DAP, with super fantastic prices that don't make sense (Price out of common sense) ... Prefer to use more practical & simple and certainly quality with mini size, rather than concerned with the amount of nominal quantity unreasonable, according to / according to my needs & characteristics personally ... 😁🙏🏻☺️


----------



## Shanling

yancore said:


> If I use without the adapter connector (Directly using it on Mini DAC especially UP4 there is no problem) ... But when I use it in both 3.5MM holes in SHANLING UP2 & UP4 using the help of the adapter connector ... Instead the sound is missing next to the next left (As I explained above before) ... This is just a simple tester as Audiophile Newbie & My curiosity to compare / be compared in terms of sound whether there is a significant difference or not in as much detail / detail as possible, if Plug Jack MALE 2.5 MM is connected using the adapter connector options in the 3.5MM jack hole ... (I use Classic Original IEM from SHURE SE215 + LG V30 PLUS that I Full Mod Customize & Combine in terms of Brand Cable & Jack Premium as a tester for my First Experiment in second Mini DAC Shanling UP2 & UP4, Especially the tester in the 3.5MM hole using the choice of the most suitable adapter connector & suitable supa yes harmonious & in line) ... 😁
> 
> I personally am not / Less interested in jumbo sized DAP, with super fantastic prices that don't make sense (Price out of common sense) ... Prefer to use more practical & simple and certainly quality with mini size, rather than concerned with the amount of nominal quantity unreasonable, according to / according to my needs & characteristics personally ... 😁🙏🏻☺



When you try to use this adapter in other device, like your LG phone, it works fine?


----------



## cattboy

@Shanling 

Hello

Wanting to use a Shanling product as an LDAC Transmitter for my PC.  My question is latency and release dates.

Which of the products have the lowest latency for using over USB as an LDAC Transmitter?
http://en.shanling.com/category/237

Bluetooth Codecs in general have a delay and I would like to reduce it as much as possible.
SBC: 150-250 ms 
aptX: 130-180 ms
AAC: 190-240 ms 
LDAC: 160-210 ms 

What is the release date of these products? From newest to oldest.

If anyone else has any comments around LDAC Transmitter from PC to headphones (XM3/4 in my case) please share.  Now that Sony's XM4 have dropped aptX support I'll be forced to either AAC or SBC for computer audio which is where my research began learning all the bluetooth codecs eventually ending up here 

Many thanks


----------



## yancore (Aug 7, 2020)

Shanling said:


> When you try to use this adapter in other device, like your LG phone, it works fine?



Sorry Guys ... Just replied today due to busy work activities ... So the DD adapter when connected to my LG V30 PLUS, as well as the problem does not usually run normally ... So I tried to sell it & for the adapter itself there was no damage at all ... And I switched to the adapter model from Hidizs Jack Male 3.5MM to Female Balanced 2.5MM running flawlessly in both UP2 & UP4 class mini-portables as my personal Experiment & Puzzle the most basic comparison formulas without the slightest glitch ... What I can't stop thinking about, why brands like DD are not full support at UP2 & UP4, even in the class of classic premium smartphones (High Quality Premium Smartphone Category in the best AUDIOPHILE class) in their time, the LG V30 PLUS also doesn't work perfectly ... It's a pity absolutely not Guys ... 🤔🙄🤨


----------



## pstickne (Aug 8, 2020)

hakunamakaka said:


> AAC should be used on iOS only, unless something finally was released on Androids that i’m not aware and sounds decent. license of AAC i s held by apple itself and others fail to be implement it with similar SQ


I don’t think it’s “licensing” so much as Apple putting in more effort (HW and software) here - wouldn’t the license be for AAC itself, not the implementation?

Regardless, I too recommend AAC (only on) Apple as the numbers show how efficient the protocol can be (effective compression; not power or latency), and how much it depends on implementations “being good”.


----------



## pstickne (Aug 8, 2020)

cattboy said:


> Bluetooth Codecs in general have a delay and I would like to reduce it as much as possible..


aptX LL (Low Latency, not normal or HD) is the only “guaranteed real-time” BT codec, although SBC can come close-ish depending on implementation. Implementation matters a lot (with SBC) and seems hit or miss as it’s quite a “flexible” protocol.. with lower settings generally having less latency and less overall quality. It IS technically possible to get < 50ms with SBC.

aptX LL trades latency for “quality” (overall useful information rate, don’t pay attention to “on-wire” bitrates for BT audio between protocols).. basically, aptX LL GUARANTEES lower latency AT the expense of SQ.

So if time-sync REALLY matters, and BT must be used, and the reference source (eg. video, game alert) cannot be delayed.. then aptX LL is THE protocol to seek.

Compare usages like video (some people are more sensitive to audio/visual sync) vs normal conversations (we adapt to small delay in conversation anyway, sometimes awkwardly) vs performance gaming (critical twitch reactions, SQ less relevant) and music listening (delay not really relevant, SQ is important).

tldr: delay is reduced largely by quality of implementation AND by reducing the information transmitted, which aptX LL guarantees (and SBC can do).


----------



## RadarJammer (Aug 8, 2020)

cattboy said:


> @Shanling
> Wanting to use a Shanling product as an LDAC Transmitter for my PC.  My question is latency and release dates.
> 
> Which of the products have the lowest latency for using over USB as an LDAC Transmitter?
> http://en.shanling.com/category/237



The fairly new Q1 can work as a USB audio to BT LDAC transmitter on a PC. It is essentially a multi purpose device. It just does not decode any aptX when used as a receiver.


----------



## cattboy

RadarJammer said:


> The fairly new Q1 can work as a USB audio to BT LDAC transmitter on a PC. It is essentially a multi purpose device. It just does not decode any aptX when used as a receiver.


Thanks for the information, the specs for the Q1 say "Transmit only aptX", I'm assuming it only allows base aptX codec? Or does it include aptX LL & HD ?




pstickne said:


> So if time-sync REALLY matters, and BT must be used, and the reference source (eg. video, game alert) cannot be delayed.. then aptX LL is THE protocol to seek.
> 
> Compare usages like video (some people are more sensitive to audio/visual sync) vs normal conversations (we adapt to small delay in conversation anyway, sometimes awkwardly) vs performance gaming (critical twitch reactions, SQ less relevant) and music listening (delay not really relevant, SQ is important).
> 
> tldr: delay is reduced largely quality of implementation AND by reducing the information transmitted, which aptX LL guarantees (and SBC can do).


Appreciate the reply.  I want to have my cake and eat it too      Having both aptX LL and LDAC options would be ideal to avoid carrying around 2 BT Transmitters and switch between the codecs with ease.

However I've been unable to find a Transmitter that supports  LDAC & aptX LL, any recommendations?

During research I've found;
*Transmitter: *(Ability to change between LDAC and aptX-LL as needed) 


Shanling Q1, *LDAC*, AAC, SBC, Transmit only aptX - (If this include aptX-LL we have a winner!)
Creative BT-W3 SBC, aptX, aptX Low Latency, aptX HD *Missing LDAC*
Fiio M11, HWA/LDAC/aptX HD/aptX/SBC  *Missing aptX Low Latency* -- All Fiios are missing Low Latency transmit

*Receivers: *(Plug headhpones into receiver with 3.5mm stereo jack to enable aptX-LL, headphones has native LDAC support)

UGREEN Bluetooth Receiver 5.0, SBC, aptX, *aptX Low Latency*, AAC
Bluetooth Adapter for Headphones.  aptX-HD, *aptX-LL*, aptX, FastStream, SBC 
Fiio BTR1K, AAC, aptX and *aptX LL*
Avantree Clipper Pro aptX Low Latency Bluetooth 4.2,   SBC, aptX,* aptX Low Latency*
Fiio BTR3k,  AAC/SBC/aptX/*aptX LL*/ aptX HD/*LDAC - BOTH!*
Fiio BTR5, AAC/SBC/aptX/*aptX LL*/ aptX HD/*LDAC  -BOTH!*
Fiio BTR3,  AAC/SBC/aptX/*aptX LL/* aptX HD/*LDAC*/LHDC * -BOTH!*
Thanks everyone for the interest


----------



## RadarJammer (Aug 8, 2020)

cattboy said:


> Thanks for the information, the specs for the Q1 say "Transmit only aptX", I'm assuming it only allows base aptX codec? Or does it include aptX LL & HD ?
> ...
> During research I've found;
> *Transmitter: *(Ability to change between LDAC and aptX-LL as needed)
> ...



Re Q1: it transmits only the simple form of aptX.

As receivers both Shanling UP2 and UP4 support AAC/SBC/aptX/aptX LL*/* aptX HD/LDAC/LHDC=HWA(!)

I've paired Q1 and UP4 for LDAC transmission.

I bought the Creative BT-W3. It is only 16 bit on Windows but it works flawlessly in any mode as advertised (reliable manual switching between codecs and to headset profile)

I believe the splitt between LDAC transmitters and aptX LL/HD transmitters is because of chipset. Qualcomm offers specific chipsets for aptX LL and HD to manufacturers, while I don't know if something similar is available for LDAC processing.


----------



## cattboy (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks for the info on Q1, UP2/4 and BT-W3.


RadarJammer said:


> I believe the split between LDAC transmitters and aptX LL/HD transmitters is because of chipset. Qualcomm offers specific chipsets for aptX LL and HD to manufacturers, while I don't know if something similar is available for LDAC processing.



LDAC processing can be used if the manufacturer/OEM pays a licensing fee to Sony for usage.  A Qualcomm chipped transmitter that has paid Sonys license fees to include LDAC must exist.  The dream is LDAC on Windows natively but we all know Sony won't let that happen because they'll lose $$$

This wouldn't be such a big issue but the new WH-1000XM4 (ANC industry leader) dropped aptX codec support, meaning using them on a PC has become... PAINFUL.


edit: @RadarJammer I re-read your post LHDC and LLAC are relatively new.  Are there any Transmitters for LLAC you've come across?  The maybe a better alternative as its 400/600 kbit/s, bit-depth of up to 24 bit and sample rate of up to 48 kHz

Seems the LHDC Product catalog is very thin right now


----------



## RadarJammer

cattboy said:


> ...
> 
> 
> edit: @RadarJammer I re-read your post LHDC and LLAC are relatively new.  Are there any Transmitters for LLAC you've come across?  The maybe a better alternative as its 400/600 kbit/s, bit-depth of up to 24 bit and sample rate of up to 48 kHz
> ...


Wikipedia just confirmed my experience: HWA (used by Huawei on many Android phones) and LHDC are the same. When I got my Xiaomi Mi 10 Lite 5G (SD765G) early June and paired it to my UP4, the smartphone showed a connection with LHDC and the UP4 blinked white for HWA.

The Xiaomi has SBC, AAC, aptX, aptX HD, aptX Adaptive, aptX TWS+, LDAC, LHDC V1, V2 and V3 Codecs.

I haven't seen any Androids with aptX LL.

And I haven't heard about LLAC until now ...
The Huawei P30 must have been the first phone (and last Google Services top Huawei) with that - but nothing to connect to? Chinese proprietary tech is doomed atm, anyway.


----------



## cattboy

RadarJammer said:


> And I haven't heard about LLAC until now ...
> The Huawei P30 must have been the first phone (and last Google Services top Huawei) with that - but nothing to connect to? Chinese proprietary tech is doomed atm, anyway.


I've emailed a few and "I would advise you to hold on to any further LHDC purchase; there are some changes to the standard, and we will be making a big announcement next month. It will be in-line with the adoption of LHDC on Android phones. As for the LHDC Transmitter USB-DAC, you have enquired, we are working with a few brands to have it on their USB-DAC offerings, which will be announced on Porta-Fi as soon as its available."

LHDC-LL Seems to be the best of both LDAC & aptX-LL combined, but since its extremely new it will be a few years until mainstream adoption, enthusiasts like you and I will have to really track down new releases with support on both ends.

HWA Official website
LHDC Official website
HWA Compatible Products
Savitech Official website


----------



## Shanling

cattboy said:


> Wanting to use a Shanling product as an LDAC Transmitter for my PC.  My question is latency and release dates.
> 
> Which of the products have the lowest latency for using over USB as an LDAC Transmitter?
> http://en.shanling.com/category/237
> ...



From our players, M0, M2X, M5s and Q1 are able to serve as USB Bluetooth transmitters. All of them support LDAC. aptX, AAC and SBC codecs.

There is small additional delay when used as USB Bluetooth transmitter, on top of default delay of the codec itself.

May I ask for what purpose are you interested in the lowest possible delay? If it's for gaming, I must recommend to look for transmitter and headphones with aptX LL, as that's only one that will truly offer you lag free performance.



cattboy said:


> Thanks for the information, the specs for the Q1 say "Transmit only aptX", I'm assuming it only allows base aptX codec? Or does it include aptX LL & HD ?
> 
> However I've been unable to find a Transmitter that supports  LDAC & aptX LL, any recommendations?
> 
> ...



On Q1, only standard aptX is supported, no LL or HD.



RadarJammer said:


> Wikipedia just confirmed my experience: HWA (used by Huawei on many Android phones) and LHDC are the same. When I got my Xiaomi Mi 10 Lite 5G (SD765G) early June and paired it to my UP4, the smartphone showed a connection with LHDC and the UP4 blinked white for HWA.



HWA was kind of "certification", actual codec used was always LHDC. 

In the beginning, many manufacturers were sticking just to HWA, not mentioning LHDC anywhere in marketing or settings. But later they added new codec alongside LHDC, HWA was dropped from Huawei phones, there were other changes, etc. Nowadays more manufacturers are going back to correctly calling it LHDC.


----------



## cattboy

Does Shanling plan to offer any LHDC or LLAC products in the near future?



Shanling said:


> May I ask for what purpose are you interested in the lowest possible delay? If it's for gaming, I must recommend to look for transmitter and headphones with aptX LL, as that's only one that will truly offer you lag free performance.



Gaming but also voice chat (discord).  HFP/HSP Codecs presently work but sound quality is poor, however it offers less delay.  aptX LL is a solution right now, but wondering how many long until we have LLAC transmitters/receivers as that would be the "best solution" since they are Low Latency with High Quality.

Does Shangling offer any LDAC & aptX LL devices that allow USB-DAC?  I've gone through almost all of the 'parameters' without luck.


Thank you for the answers and your time.

cb


----------



## Shanling

cattboy said:


> Does Shanling plan to offer any LHDC or LLAC products in the near future?
> 
> Gaming but also voice chat (discord).  HFP/HSP Codecs presently work but sound quality is poor, however it offers less delay.  aptX LL is a solution right now, but wondering how many long until we have LLAC transmitters/receivers as that would be the "best solution" since they are Low Latency with High Quality.
> 
> Does Shangling offer any LDAC & aptX LL devices that allow USB-DAC?  I've gone through almost all of the 'parameters' without luck.



If you are talking about USB Transmitter, then no, none of current Shanling product offers aptX LL or LHDC in this mode.


----------



## BenF

cattboy said:


> Does Shanling plan to offer any LHDC or LLAC products in the near future?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avantree makes great APTX LL transmitters : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000110903479.html


----------



## Gesualdo

Hello, I am dance instructor and during the class I use iPhone SE with Shanling UP 2 to controll the music.
For me the highest priority is signal stability, not the sound quality. So, I have a few questions:

1. What bluetooth codec ensure best signal stability? As I know, iPhone SE has AAC and SBC codecs.

2. I am planning to buy leather belt holster for my phone, because it is more comfortable, than keeping phone in the pants pocket. Will such a holster affect the signal stability?

3. I had asked this question before, but no one knew the answer. Maybe someone knows now: when I use UP2 with my iPhone SE, there is problem with volume. When I stop the music and after a while play it again, the UP2 don’t respond to volume changes from my iPhone for a dozen of seconds. It’s quite a lot, especially during dance classes. After a while the volume changes and everything is ok, until when I stop the music again and then play it after a while. Has anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## pstickne (Aug 12, 2020)

Gesualdo said:


> Hello, I am dance instructor and during the class I use iPhone SE with Shanling UP 2 to controll the music.
> For me the highest priority is signal stability, not the sound quality. So, I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. What bluetooth codec ensure best signal stability? As I know, iPhone SE has AAC and SBC codecs.
> ...


My experience with RECEIVING,

AAC is honestly “the best” on iPhone for music. Used it with Q5s and iPhone 6 SE all the time. Using UP4 with iPhone XS now.

AAC might affect the UP2 battery life? (Not sure!) Anyway, since AAC doesn’t use more “physical bandwidth” than SBC, the connectivity issues should be equivalent and AAC should normally be preferred from an iPhone device when latency is not an issue. (iPhones encode AAC well, unlike many Androids..)

That said, my UP4 (and likely UP2) only have ~10-15ft range without breaking up steaming. With ES100 or Q5/Q5s, I could get up to >20ft before the AAC started breaking up. Of course, highly depending on walls and such..

At close range with AAC there are ZERO “hiccups” on the UP4. Even though the Q5s has a longer sustained range, it would sometimes “hiccup” at only a few feet.


----------



## pstickne

Oops.


----------



## RadarJammer

My Shanling Q1 has a better reception range than my UP4.


----------



## RadarJammer

The updated Android app says there ist a new firmware 1.2.5 but the update process doesn't work when it is started.


----------



## Shanling

*Firmware updates for Shanling UP2 & UP4 are now available.*​
Smoother and faster re-connecting and Volume memory setting available in Shanling Controller app.

Full notes and download links at our website: http://en.shanling.com/article-UP2-4FwAug.html


​


----------



## digititus

Shanling said:


> *Firmware updates for Shanling UP2 & UP4 are now available.*​
> Smoother and faster re-connecting and Volume memory setting available in Shanling Controller app.
> 
> Full notes and download links at our website: http://en.shanling.com/article-UP2-4FwAug.html
> ...


OTA didn't work on my UP2, so had to do it manually using dfu-util on linux. Now showing as v1.7.5


----------



## Shanling

digititus said:


> OTA didn't work on my UP2, so had to do it manually using dfu-util on linux. Now showing as v1.7.5



Yes, OTA updates are available only for certain runs of UP2 and UP4 (only units manufactured in past few months), older units still rely on manual update through Windows.
We mentioned it on our website.


----------



## digititus

Shanling said:


> Yes, OTA updates are available only for certain runs of UP2 and UP4 (only units manufactured in past few months), older units still rely on manual update through Windows.
> We mentioned it on our website.


Yes, understood. I had to try OTA first to understand it didn't work   Not a criticism, just pointing out that you can also update without Windows for manual install.


----------



## YamabushiJapan

Gave the new firmware a try, but unfortunately the volume limitation issue still exists. I can not achieve a loud enough volume when connecting my UP2 to my computer via USB Bluetooth dongle. This was not an issue with firmware v1.5. Please, do something to raise the maximum amplication/volume level in your next firmware release.


----------



## boodado

Will all UP4 ultimately be able to upgrade via bluetooth?

Kind of let down if they do not.



Shanling said:


> Yes, OTA updates are available only for certain runs of UP2 and UP4 (only units manufactured in past few months), older units still rely on manual update through Windows.
> We mentioned it on our website.


----------



## Shanling

boodado said:


> Will all UP4 ultimately be able to upgrade via bluetooth?



It's not something that can be adjusted by simple firmware update, this change needs to be done on deeper level in our factory.


----------



## boodado

Understood - thanks for the prompt reply.



Shanling said:


> It's not something that can be adjusted by simple firmware update, this change needs to be done on deeper level in our factory.


----------



## YamabushiJapan

@Shanling would you care to address my issue? Thank you, in advance.


----------



## eren

MrNekit said:


> Shanling, when you will *fix 44.1khz by usb on linux devices*? This is the same problem as with Linux on PC which I have reported some month ago (First report).
> 
> I have tried to use shanling up2 with my android device by usb (using UAPP) and there is *no sound* when I'm tried to play 44.1/16 files. If I play 48/16 file all working good. To reproduce this problem use UAPP or Hiby music in direct usb mode (without android mixer). Or download any linux distributive on PC and try to play 44.1 files without resample. And fix is please!


Hi, is this any workaround for this issue? 
I'm using OnePlus 7 pro with USB Audio Player Pro and direct play via USB DAC.

No problem playing 48khz files, but when I play 44.1khz files, there are no sound. 

Already updated to filmware 1.7.5 still facing this issue. 

Thanks.


----------



## Shanling

YamabushiJapan said:


> @Shanling would you care to address my issue? Thank you, in advance.





eren said:


> Hi, is this any workaround for this issue?
> I'm using OnePlus 7 pro with USB Audio Player Pro and direct play via USB DAC.
> 
> No problem playing 48khz files, but when I play 44.1khz files, there are no sound.
> ...



No update on that.


----------



## Nalin

Shanling said:


> Shanling Controller app for UP2 & UP4 is now available for iOS devices!
> 
> Search for "Shanling controller" in App store
> https://apps.apple.com/us/app/shanling-controller/id1505751654?l=en
> ...


Just got UP2 and I'm unable to get the device recognised in the iOS app. However I'm able to get the device connected in the bluetooth menu.


----------



## Shanling

Nalin said:


> Just got UP2 and I'm unable to get the device recognised in the iOS app. However I'm able to get the device connected in the bluetooth menu.



Please try to update to latest firmware over computer, it's possible your UP2 has older firmware that's not compatible with the app.


----------



## Brad57

Shanling said:


> *New firmware update for Shanling UP4, V1.1.*
> 
> Download from our website or from Google Drive
> 
> ...


There is still little bit channel imbalance with my unit on firmware 1.3


----------



## Gesualdo

Hello, I am trying to update to last firmware of UP2 on Windows. When I click "Start upgrade", there is "Bluetooth DFU" alert:  "No DFU firmware in the current folder". The devise is in DFU mode, according to manual instructions. In "Firmware upgrade" folder there is DFU item. So, what is wrong?


----------



## Shanling

Gesualdo said:


> Hello, I am trying to update to last firmware of UP2 on Windows. When I click "Start upgrade", there is "Bluetooth DFU" alert:  "No DFU firmware in the current folder". The devise is in DFU mode, according to manual instructions. In "Firmware upgrade" folder there is DFU item. So, what is wrong?



Is your UP2 showing in device manager properly as DFU device?


----------



## Gesualdo

You mean item „CSR Blue Core in DFU mode”? Yes, it has appeared.


----------



## Gesualdo

When I click on an application, it starts installing drivers. It says there:

"First: DFU USB Driver Installed
Second: Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable not installed."

It seems, progress goes only to the half and then next window appear with „Start update” button.
Maybe issue is in this second task?


----------



## Shanling

Gesualdo said:


> You mean item „CSR Blue Core in DFU mode”? Yes, it has appeared.



Didn't face such issue before. I would recommend to do fresh download of the update file, just to make sure you got all the files in correct place and without any error while unzipping it.



Gesualdo said:


> When I click on an application, it starts installing drivers. It says there:
> 
> "First: DFU USB Driver Installed
> Second: Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable not installed."
> ...



This is fine, no issue there.


----------



## Gesualdo

I did the fresh download of the update file, but no effect.
I tryed on 2 computers with different Windows version. On one of the computer, in the past, I successfully upgraded UP2 to version 1.5 and there was no problem.
Can I download from somewhere version 1.6? Mayby from this version I could try to update version 1.7.5.
I would like to have acces to Shanling app, but from version 1.5 there is no possibility.


----------



## Shanling

Gesualdo said:


> I did the fresh download of the update file, but no effect.
> I tryed on 2 computers with different Windows version. On one of the computer, in the past, I successfully upgraded UP2 to version 1.5 and there was no problem.
> Can I download from somewhere version 1.6? Mayby from this version I could try to update version 1.7.5.
> I would like to have acces to Shanling app, but from version 1.5 there is no possibility.



There is no version V1.6.

Here you can download V1.7.3, which is using same update method as V1.7.5 https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ygXJezKrQm7sgB1zN9ZJnwTOwVDtCIbr/view?usp=sharing


----------



## ClieOS

Gesualdo said:


> I did the fresh download of the update file, but no effect.
> I tryed on 2 computers with different Windows version. On one of the computer, in the past, I successfully upgraded UP2 to version 1.5 and there was no problem.
> Can I download from somewhere version 1.6? Mayby from this version I could try to update version 1.7.5.
> I would like to have acces to Shanling app, but from version 1.5 there is no possibility.



Just a suggestion: move the entire 'Firmware Upgrade" folder (and only that folder) out to the desktop, then re-run the process.


----------



## Gesualdo

Thanks for the suggestion. It didn’t work. But your suggestion made me think in similar way.
I tryed to download the files directly to Windows computer and now everything works.
So, the problem was, that in first step I downloaded the files to my Macbook computer and then move files via pendrive to Windows computer. When I downloaded directly to Windows computer, everything is fine.
Thanks for feedback.


----------



## mayurs (Sep 6, 2020)

What's the light color code for the USB DAC operation in the UP2. I get light blue that starts as a white light using Tidal Hi-Fi. Another thing after the update to latest firmware, the driver shows UP4 as the output device on my Windows 10 machine when used as USB DAC


----------



## Shanling

mayurs said:


> What's the light color code for the USB DAC operation in the UP2. I get light blue that starts as a white light using Tidal Hi-Fi. Another thing after the update to latest firmware, the driver shows UP4 as the output device on my Windows 10 machine when used as USB DAC



If used as purely USB DAC (so with no Bluetooth source connected), it should be purple.

But it doesn't really matter which color is it, , as LED in USB DAC mode have no other meaning apart form showing it works.


----------



## hakunamakaka

After few weeks of using UP4 via balanced output my right side of BLON BL3 died, I didn't pay much attention and kept using UP4 with my earsonics em10 and the same happened, right side started to play more quietly and got distorted. Fixing this will cost me now hundreds of euros and I was updated that transducers on the right side of ciem must be replaced. Is it coincidence or most likely defective unit ? I'm scared to use UP4 now...


----------



## Shanling

@hakunamakaka 

So sorry to hear you are dealing with driver failures on your earphones.

We got no reports of such issue on any of our current products, but will definitely take a look at your UP4, to make sure what could be cause of this.

I will send you private message to discuss this further.


----------



## BigZ12 (Sep 14, 2020)

I would die for an USB transmitter with LDAC, AptX HD/LL and AAC, which detects as a sound card on my computer.
Much like the Avantree DG60 I use today, but with LDAC/AAC and at least 24bit / 96khz. (my DG60 is 16bit/48khz, but I've read there are 24bit / 48khz versions out there?)


----------



## RadarJammer

BigZ12 said:


> I would die for an USB transmitter with LDAC, AptX HD/LL and AAC, which detects as a sound card on my computer.
> Much like the Avantree DG60 I use today, but with LDAC/AAC and at least 24bit / 96khz. (my DG60 is 16bit/48khz, but I've read there are 24bit / 48khz versions out there?)


The Shanling Q1 can transmit LDAC when attached via USB.


----------



## Shanling

BigZ12 said:


> I would die for an USB transmitter with LDAC, AptX HD/LL and AAC, which detects as a sound card on my computer.
> Much like the Avantree DG60 I use today, but with LDAC/AAC and at least 24bit / 96khz. (my DG60 is 16bit/48khz, but I've read there are 24bit / 48khz versions out there?)



We have no plans to make such dedicated device. But our current players M0 and Q1 can be used as sort of USB Bluetooth transmitter offering LDAC/Aptx/AAC.

And for Bluetooth transmitter,support of 24/96 depends on the codec. Right now only LDAC/LHDC can do 24/96.


----------



## BigZ12

Shanling said:


> We have no plans to make such dedicated device. But our current players M0 and Q1 can be used as sort of USB Bluetooth transmitter offering LDAC/Aptx/AAC.
> 
> And for Bluetooth transmitter,support of 24/96 depends on the codec. Right now only LDAC/LHDC can do 24/96.


Thanks for your answer. 
Has M0 or Q1 BT5.0? What about the transmitting range on these? 

Are there any players out there with these BT transmitting options, and also with Tidal support??


----------



## Shanling

BigZ12 said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> Has M0 or Q1 BT5.0? What about the transmitting range on these?
> 
> Are there any players out there with these BT transmitting options, and also with Tidal support??



No Bluetooth 5.0 on our MTouch players.

M2X and M5s have support of USB BT transmitter and our system Tidal support.


----------



## chokini

YamabushiJapan said:


> Gave the new firmware a try, but unfortunately the volume limitation issue still exists. I can not achieve a loud enough volume when connecting my UP2 to my computer via USB Bluetooth dongle. This was not an issue with firmware v1.5. Please, do something to raise the maximum amplication/volume level in your next firmware release.



Hello,

I see the same volume limitation here, when UP2 is paired with Ubuntu 20.04 and pulseaudio bluetooth module installed from https://github.com/EHfive/pulseaudio-modules-bt.
Note that (in my case, at least) the volume problem occurs when aptX-HD is selected. With AAC or aptX, volume goes normally loud.

Please @Shanling, look into this (Ubuntu is easy to install).


----------



## hakunamakaka

How do you update firmware of up4? My iphone shows insufficient power for UP4 when plugged directly. Is it doable with macOS? if so any link to faq ?


----------



## Shanling

chokini said:


> Hello,
> 
> I see the same volume limitation here, when UP2 is paired with Ubuntu 20.04 and pulseaudio bluetooth module installed from https://github.com/EHfive/pulseaudio-modules-bt.
> Note that (in my case, at least) the volume problem occurs when aptX-HD is selected. With AAC or aptX, volume goes normally loud.
> ...



Will report it to software team.



hakunamakaka said:


> How do you update firmware of up4? My iphone shows insufficient power for UP4 when plugged directly. Is it doable with macOS? if so any link to faq ?



You either need to use the OTA update in app, but that is only compatible with later runs of UP4.
Update with computer is only available for Windows.


----------



## YamabushiJapan

chokini said:


> Hello,
> 
> I see the same volume limitation here, when UP2 is paired with Ubuntu 20.04 and pulseaudio bluetooth module installed from https://github.com/EHfive/pulseaudio-modules-bt.
> Note that (in my case, at least) the volume problem occurs when aptX-HD is selected. With AAC or aptX, volume goes normally loud.
> ...



Yep, basically same setup here. I'm using Kubuntu 20.04 and LDAC via pulseaudio-modules-bt. It'd be nice to have a fix for this.


----------



## digititus

hakunamakaka said:


> How do you update firmware of up4? My iphone shows insufficient power for UP4 when plugged directly. Is it doable with macOS? if so any link to faq ?


dfu-util will work on OS X. Search the forum. There are a few guides for installing firmware on Fiio. Works the same


----------



## holsen

Finally discovered the controller app.  THANK YOU @ Shanling for making it possible to disable HWA/ LDHC.   Just a couple of notes.  It was not possible to update the firmware over the air with the app. I tried using phones and tablets but no go and none of the settings would save until the firmware was updated.  So I used USB / dfu mode and got it done.  Now everything is working perfectly and I am SO HAPPY to be done with the absolutely terrible HWA autoconnect.


----------



## Shanling

holsen said:


> Finally discovered the controller app.  THANK YOU @ Shanling for making it possible to disable HWA/ LDHC.   Just a couple of notes.  It was not possible to update the firmware over the air with the app. I tried using phones and tablets but no go and none of the settings would save until the firmware was updated.  So I used USB / dfu mode and got it done.  Now everything is working perfectly and I am SO HAPPY to be done with the absolutely terrible HWA autoconnect.



Glad you like the controller app.

Only later runs of UP2/4 can be updated over app, for older runs you need to update with computer.


----------



## parthabhatta

The UP4 soumds great. 
A volume level indicator seems necessary at least in the app as probably it can't be implemented in the device now. 
One more mistranslation may be corrected in the next version. It shows DISCONNECTED when its actually connected. The menu should read DISCONNECT for necessary disconnection, if required. Screenshot attached


----------



## rprodrigues (Oct 7, 2020)

Help regarding update of my UP2 needed here, please...
Its current version is 1.7.3.

I've tried the OTA process with no sucess. The process gets stucked and never finishes.

I've tried through PC,  but the 'CSR _BlueCore_ in DFU mode ' never pops up in device manager, so the update process is not started.

What am I suposed to do?


Edit: Got it! It worked after several attempts.


----------



## Shanling

rprodrigues said:


> Help regarding update of my UP2 needed here, please...
> Its current version is 1.7.3.
> 
> I've tried the OTA process with no sucess. The process gets stucked and never finishes.
> ...



OTA update us available only for UP2 from later runs, for older units you will need to use computer update.


----------



## rchs

Shanling said:


> OTA update us available only for UP2 from later runs, for older units you will need to use computer update.


That's disappointing. You should really mention that on the download page.


----------



## Shanling

rchs said:


> That's disappointing. You should really mention that on the download page.



I see we have included this note in the news segment, but is missing on the download page. Will adjust it.


----------



## qOrange

Shanling said:


> Such function was discussed before with our software team, but right now we have no update about it.



Any update on this? Would like to use my UP2 primarily in USB mode and this would be neat.

I assume leaving the UP2 plugged in – but turned off – to computer's USB is detrimental to the battery?

Thanks!


----------



## bjd1

I have a UP4, and I found it very easy to learn the wheel presses. Too bad the Mac insists on launching the Apple Music app in response to the play/pause or track-change signals. (Windows 10 and R3 Pro work fine.) One great feature, that not all Bluetooth devices have, is the ability to automatically dis-connect itself from the prior device and connect to the new one you want to use. Some devices make you manually dis-connect first, which if you have several devices can lead to the “what did I last connect this thing to?” game. Reviewers rarely mention this issue.


----------



## Shanling

qOrange said:


> Any update on this? Would like to use my UP2 primarily in USB mode and this would be neat.
> 
> I assume leaving the UP2 plugged in – but turned off – to computer's USB is detrimental to the battery?
> 
> Thanks!



No update on this.


----------



## C4PPY

@Shanling Does either the UP2 or UP4 support bidirectional Bluetooth to be used as a USB soundcard and transmit Bluetooth to and M2X or MW200?


----------



## BenF

C4PPY said:


> @Shanling Does either the UP2 or UP4 support bidirectional Bluetooth to be used as a USB soundcard and transmit Bluetooth to and M2X or MW200?


They are both Bluetooth receiver only.
Shanling Q1 can offer bi-directional Bluetooth.


----------



## Nalin

hakunamakaka said:


> After few weeks of using UP4 via balanced output my right side of BLON BL3 died, I didn't pay much attention and kept using UP4 with my earsonics em10 and the same happened, right side started to play more quietly and got distorted. Fixing this will cost me now hundreds of euros and I was updated that transducers on the right side of ciem must be replaced. Is it coincidence or most likely defective unit ? I'm scared to use UP4 now...


Glad you reported this here, same thing happened with my Etymotic ER2XR and left side starts to get muted/muffled sounding after 30 minutes of usage with my UP2.

Thankfully it’s under warranty but I am not sure if UP2 is the reason behind this.


----------



## Shanling

C4PPY said:


> @Shanling Does either the UP2 or UP4 support bidirectional Bluetooth to be used as a USB soundcard and transmit Bluetooth to and M2X or MW200?



No, UP2 and UP4 are only receivers. Our MTouch based players(starting with M0 and up) offer bi-directional Bluetooth and can be used as a USB bluetooth transmitter.



Nalin said:


> Glad you reported this here, same thing happened with my Etymotic ER2XR and left side starts to get muted/muffled sounding after 30 minutes of usage with my UP2.
> 
> Thankfully it’s under warranty but I am not sure if UP2 is the reason behind this.



Send you PM.


----------



## BoomBap08

Hey, guys. I've been out of the audio hobby for maybe a couple of years now & just starting to come back again.

Anyway, I've been planning on getting a BT receiver sometime in the next couple of weeks. What would be better between the UP4 & the Fiio BTR5 sonicwise?

Thanks!


----------



## bjd1

BoomBap08 said:


> Hey, guys. I've been out of the audio hobby for maybe a couple of years now & just starting to come back again.
> 
> Anyway, I've been planning on getting a BT receiver sometime in the next couple of weeks. What would be better between the UP4 & the Fiio BTR5 sonicwise?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not sure how many people will have direct experience with both devices.  I only have the UP4, which I chose over the BTR5 because I have a preference for a volume wheel over volume +/- buttons.  Also, I got the idea from some BTR5 reviews that those +/- buttons do double-duty as volume and - by a long press - track change.  That seemed more fiddly than the multiple presses on the volume wheel Shanling has.  But that's just me!   Both support pairing of 2 devices, which is handy not so much for 2 simultaneous listeners as it is for moving easily between 2 different sources.


----------



## LupusWolf

How's the battery life going for you guys? Wondering how close to the 15hr battery life Shanling advertised for the UP4 on SE is. Biggest factor I'm choosing the UP4 over the BTR5 would be the battery life and would like to know how accurate the claim is (also at high gain and high volume).


----------



## ClieOS

BoomBap08 said:


> Hey, guys. I've been out of the audio hobby for maybe a couple of years now & just starting to come back again.
> 
> Anyway, I've been planning on getting a BT receiver sometime in the next couple of weeks. What would be better between the UP4 & the Fiio BTR5 sonicwise?
> 
> Thanks!



Here is my take on them, plus a few more: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...-8-jul-20-qudelix-5k-impression-added.906655/ (2nd post)


----------



## BoomBap08

ClieOS said:


> Here is my take on them, plus a few more: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...-8-jul-20-qudelix-5k-impression-added.906655/ (2nd post)


W O W. 

That's one hell of a comparative article. The great ClieOS truly never disappoints. Maaaan, you just saved me a lot of time! Thank you!!!


----------



## cel4145

LupusWolf said:


> How's the battery life going for you guys? Wondering how close to the 15hr battery life Shanling advertised for the UP4 on SE is. Biggest factor I'm choosing the UP4 over the BTR5 would be the battery life and would like to know how accurate the claim is (also at high gain and high volume).



You really need someone who has both the BTR5 and UP4 to get useful comparison information.

How difficult the headphones are to drive, and ones average listening volume, both have a significant impact on how long a battery lasts in a portable amp / DAC.


----------



## 0rangutan

Both are excellent and very unlikely to disappoint.
I also owned both (and the Qedelix) but kept the Up4 because the volume wheel is so much better than fiddly buttons.


----------



## qOrange

My Windows stopped offering the UP2 microphone in sound settings (both over Bluetooth and USB). I tried unpairing and pairing again, restarting, etc. but nothing worked. Any suggestions what to do?


----------



## Shanling

qOrange said:


> My Windows stopped offering the UP2 microphone in sound settings (both over Bluetooth and USB). I tried unpairing and pairing again, restarting, etc. but nothing worked. Any suggestions what to do?



Please in Bluetooth settings, does it show up with line "Connected voice, music"?
Please what firmware are you running on your UP2?

Microphone over USB is not supported on UP2 or UP4.


----------



## qOrange (Oct 26, 2020)

Shanling said:


> Please in Bluetooth settings, does it show up with line "Connected voice, music"?
> Please what firmware are you running on your UP2?
> 
> Microphone over USB is not supported on UP2 or UP4.



No, now it just shows "Connected music". It used to show "voice" as well, but not since I upgraded the firmware to 1.7.5 last week and re-paired UP2 to my PC.


----------



## yancore (Oct 26, 2020)

Hiii Teams @Shanling & Friends ... 😁

Can This BRAND ADAPTER From DD In Particular Be Included With The SHANLING UP4 & Are Friends Here, Anyone Has Done It As A SIMPLE EXPERIMENT & Is There A Difference In The OVERALL SOUND ??? 🤔🙄🤨 Please Reply As Soon As Possible, That's All And Thank You ... 🙏🏻


----------



## BenF (Oct 26, 2020)

yancore said:


> Hiii Teams @Shanling & Friends ... 😁
> 
> Can This BRAND ADAPTER From DD In Particular Be Included With The SHANLING UP4 & Are Friends Here, Anyone Has Done It As A SIMPLE EXPERIMENT & Is There A Difference In The OVERALL SOUND ??? 🤔🙄🤨 Please Reply As Soon As Possible, That's All And Thank You ... 🙏🏻


This adapter will only work on Astell&Kern players.
You need DJ44B: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000621685634.html


----------



## yancore (Oct 26, 2020)

BenF said:


> This adapter will only work on Astell&Kern players.
> You need DJ44B: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000621685634.html




Thank's the response Guys ... I already knew it was used for ASTELL & KERN ... Just my curiosity was too high, matching it in the simplest way possible with the MINI DAC vs. DAP JUMBO I use the K-BEAR 4.4 Jack, which is combined with the Male 3.5 to Female 4.4 Jack adapter or the HIDIZS Jack 3.5 to 2.5 adapter, the sound is almost no difference ... There are only a few details about the difference I feel (Maybe the term Burn in level) ... 😁


----------



## Shanling

yancore said:


> Hiii Teams @Shanling & Friends ... 😁
> 
> Can This BRAND ADAPTER From DD In Particular Be Included With The SHANLING UP4 & Are Friends Here, Anyone Has Done It As A SIMPLE EXPERIMENT & Is There A Difference In The OVERALL SOUND ??? 🤔🙄🤨 Please Reply As Soon As Possible, That's All And Thank You ... 🙏🏻



These combined 2.5 + 3.5 adapters need to be made exactly for the device, to match the spacing of connectors.
Also, they only make sense if you need grounding on your 4.4 connector, which is pretty much only needed if you are using it with some balanced amplifier, that demands grounding on either its 4.4 or dual XLR input.
For headphones it makes no sense.

If you have headphones with 4.4 connector, you can use any correctly made 2.5 to 4.4 adapter.
And in my opinion, impact of using adapter on the sound will be negligible, especially considereing we are dealing here with Bluetooth streaming.


----------



## yancore

Hiii Guys... 😁 
I want to ask, can the Jack 3.5MM TRRS Pin 4 Pole to FEMALE BALANCE 2.5MM run smoothly on the SHANLING UP4??? 🤔🙄🤨 Please confirm ... Thank's ... 🙏🏻


----------



## BenF

yancore said:


> Hiii Guys... 😁
> I want to ask, can the Jack 3.5MM TRRS Pin 4 Pole to FEMALE BALANCE 2.5MM run smoothly on the SHANLING UP4??? 🤔🙄🤨 Please confirm ... Thank's ... 🙏🏻


UP4 doesn't have a balanced 3.5mm port, so no.


----------



## BubisUK

Maybe someone has Btr3k and Shanling UP4? Which one is sounding better or is more user friendly etc.? Thankin you


----------



## BenF

BubisUK said:


> Maybe someone has Btr3k and Shanling UP4? Which one is sounding better or is more user friendly etc.? Thankin you


I have both - what is your preferred sound signature?


----------



## BubisUK

BenF said:


> I have both - what is your preferred sound signature?


Close to neutral most of the time  depends on my mood. I have a Btr5 and want to get another toy to have on the go


----------



## Mellowship

BubisUK said:


> Close to neutral most of the time  depends on my mood. I have a Btr5 and want to get another toy to have on the go


For me, the wheel on the Shanling makes all the difference. It is really user friendly.


----------



## yancore

BenF said:


> UP4 doesn't have a balanced 3.5mm port, so no.



Thank you very much for the answer, Bro ... I almost did buy the adapter cable ... 🤙😉👌


----------



## Shanling

yancore said:


> Thank you very much for the answer, Bro ... I almost did buy the adapter cable ... 🤙😉👌



3.5mm balanced cable would truly be pointless with UP4. 

May I ask why you were going to buy it, if you are already using headphones with 2.5mm jack?


----------



## BenF

BubisUK said:


> Close to neutral most of the time  depends on my mood. I have a Btr5 and want to get another toy to have on the go


UP4 is more veiled than UP2, sounds too close to BTR5.
BTR3K is my favorite from all the UP2/UP4/BTR3/BTR3K/BTR5 group - it doesn't have the veil of UP4/BTR5, and it adds some slight tube-like euphony to the sound.
BTR3 sounded very neutral, but it had thin notes - BTR3K resolved this by adding the proper weight.
If you want true neutrality, ES100 is probably the best choice - but its buttons suck, it has micro-USB, and I had two of them die on me...


----------



## BubisUK

BenF said:


> UP4 is more veiled than UP2, sounds too close to BTR5.
> BTR3K is my favorite from all the UP2/UP4/BTR3/BTR3K/BTR5 group - it doesn't have the veil of UP4/BTR5, and it adds some slight tube-like euphony to the sound.
> BTR3 sounded very neutral, but it had thin notes - BTR3K resolved this by adding the proper weight.
> If you want true neutrality, ES100 is probably the best choice - but its buttons suck, it has micro-USB, and I had two of them die on me...


Btr3k it is then  Thank you sir for your help 👍


----------



## yancore

Shanling said:


> 3.5mm balanced cable would truly be pointless with UP4.
> 
> May I ask why you were going to buy it, if you are already using headphones with 2.5mm jack?



Nothing more just as a comparison for sound ... The difference between high gain mode and dual dac boost mode, where the 2.5mm balance jack is only in high gain mode, while the dual dac boost mode isn't only connected to the 3.5mm jack, when comparing These 2 modes, honestly, there is almost no difference (Since I was just planning to buy & compare the 3.5mm stereo jack to the 2.5mm trrs balance, if it is played in the 3.5mm se jack hole, is there a significant difference, right or not ??? 🤔 🙄🤨) ... Maybe my question seems stupid & I'm just starting out in the audio world, but just my curiosity is high with the simplest method possible from the smallest things & Fundamental ... 🙏🏻


----------



## Shanling

yancore said:


> Nothing more just as a comparison for sound ... The difference between high gain mode and dual dac boost mode, where the 2.5mm balance jack is only in high gain mode, while the dual dac boost mode isn't only connected to the 3.5mm jack, when comparing These 2 modes, honestly, there is almost no difference (Since I was just planning to buy & compare the 3.5mm stereo jack to the 2.5mm trrs balance, if it is played in the 3.5mm se jack hole, is there a significant difference, right or not ??? 🤔 🙄🤨) ... Maybe my question seems stupid & I'm just starting out in the audio world, but just my curiosity is high with the simplest method possible from the smallest things & Fundamental ... 🙏🏻



Dual DAC mode is available only on 3.5mm, because in balanced both DACs are enabled at all times, no matter low or high gain.

Of course you can try to use 3.5mm SE to 2.5mm balanced and compare the outputs. From our point of view the balanced output has objectively better power and measurements.


----------



## yancore

Shanling said:


> Dual DAC mode is available only on 3.5mm, because in balanced both DACs are enabled at all times, no matter low or high gain.
> 
> Of course you can try to use 3.5mm SE to 2.5mm balanced and compare the outputs. From our point of view the balanced output has objectively better power and measurements.



Thank you very much @Shanling for the response, which makes me satisfied with the answer ... 😁

A little input, when bluetooth is activated from off to on, dual dac boost mode status is activated automatically ... The setting does not save automatically (such as memory volume), by default it will return to high mode again (From the beginning I tried to select high again se 3.5mm mode, but when choosing the option to dual dac boost mode from the smartphone that I use the LG V30 +, then I close (Task) all applications without turning off the music being heard, sometimes it returns to high gain mode when I return to The Shanling application menu ... Likewise, when the position is turned on bluetooth from off to on often experiences like that (Cannot save settings automatically, where the last time history is used between high again mode & dual dac boost mode with different jacks can automatically determine especially in the 3.5mm jack se player that I often use, except for the 2.5mm balance there is only 1 option) ... 😁🙏🏻😉 

Maybe in the next update it can be fixed ... ☺️


----------



## qOrange

qOrange said:


> No, now it just shows "Connected music". It used to show "voice" as well, but not since I upgraded the firmware to 1.7.5 last week and re-paired UP2 to my PC.



@Shanling, any suggestions?


----------



## Shanling

yancore said:


> A little input, when bluetooth is activated from off to on, dual dac boost mode status is activated automatically ... The setting does not save automatically (such as memory volume), by default it will return to high mode again (From the beginning I tried to select high again se 3.5mm mode, but when choosing the option to dual dac boost mode from the smartphone that I use the LG V30 +, then I close (Task) all applications without turning off the music being heard, sometimes it returns to high gain mode when I return to The Shanling application menu ... Likewise, when the position is turned on bluetooth from off to on often experiences like that (Cannot save settings automatically, where the last time history is used between high again mode & dual dac boost mode with different jacks can automatically determine especially in the 3.5mm jack se player that I often use, except for the 2.5mm balance there is only 1 option) ... 😁🙏🏻😉
> 
> Maybe in the next update it can be fixed ... ☺



Will check it with the app team.



qOrange said:


> @Shanling, any suggestions?



No real suggestion for your issue. You might try to re-install firmware on your unit, if that helps in any way. But otherwise there is nothing else to set on the UP2.
When you have it connected to phone, does it still work for voice?


----------



## ej8989

I'm about to buy the UP4 but I've downloaded and read the manual, and it says it's only safe to charge it using 5V/1A charger. 
Really? I'll be using this for convenience so I'm planning to charge this with my phone's USB-C fast charger.


----------



## Shanling

ej8989 said:


> I'm about to buy the UP4 but I've downloaded and read the manual, and it says it's only safe to charge it using 5V/1A charger.
> Really? I'll be using this for convenience so I'm planning to charge this with my phone's USB-C fast charger.



It's our recommendation to use charger that can provide standard 5V/1A output.
We had some reports of PD chargers not working properly with UP4.


----------



## Mellowship

@Shanling 
Some ideas for the Control App update:

- in app volume controls, both hardware and software volumes
- 10 bands equaliser like in the Shanling music app
- possibility to save equaliser presets (at least 5)
- a parametric EQ world be nice, but maybe it is asking for to much
- crossfeed dial
- Bluetooth latency or buffer dial


----------



## Shanling

Mellowship said:


> @Shanling
> Some ideas for the Control App update:
> 
> - in app volume controls, both hardware and software volumes
> ...



First 4 items are really good recommendations.

Crossfeed is not something we worked on with our devices, so not sure.

For Bluetooth latency, it would be perfect if Android and iOS implemented this on system level.


----------



## Mellowship

Shanling said:


> First 4 items are really good recommendations.
> 
> Crossfeed is not something we worked on with our devices, so not sure.
> 
> For Bluetooth latency, it would be perfect if Android and iOS implemented this on system level.


Thank you! If the first 4 end up being implemented, I believe most Shanling users would be very happy and it would definitely attract new buyers.


----------



## ej8989 (Nov 18, 2020)

When using my UP4, its battery level stays at 100% for a while and then suddenly drops to 60%. Nothing in between.
Is this the expected behavior?


----------



## iyanr

Shanling said:


> First 4 items are really good recommendations.
> 
> Crossfeed is not something we worked on with our devices, so not sure.
> 
> For Bluetooth latency, it would be perfect if Android and iOS implemented this on system level.


I just bought UP4 this week, and item no 1( the volume) is my priority at 1st day tried UP4 . 
If Shanling could implement that, I would be very happy...


----------



## MrNekit

Shanling said:


> Crossfeed is not something we worked on with our devices, so not sure.


It should be cool if you add this feature.


----------



## Kamikaze777 (Dec 8, 2020)

Hello. I have recieved the shanling up4 today, would be nice to have software volume control, but otherwise a great device.


----------



## Kamikaze777 (Dec 9, 2020)

Hello. I have a up4, and there is some bug in the software. I paired with an older phone via SBC bluetooth codec. And the volume is silent at max level with all modes, like half of my phone volume. After pairing with a newer phone, the sound becomes louder. Switching back to my old phone without turning off the up4, the sound volume is increased like it should be normal. But after turning off the up4 and pairing again via SBC, the volume is silent again at max level. Any suggestions? Unfortunately i cant pair it always with another phone to repair that bug, and i guess that is not a normal behavior. Have the latest firmware. Thx


----------



## Shanling

Kamikaze777 said:


> Hello. I have a up4, and there is some bug in the software. I paired with an older phone via SBC bluetooth codec. And the volume is silent at max level with all modes, like half of my phone volume. After pairing with a newer phone, the sound becomes louder. Switching back to my old phone without turning off the up4, the sound volume is increased like it should be normal. But after turning off the up4 and pairing again via SBC, the volume is silent again at max level. Any suggestions? Unfortunately i cant pair it always with another phone to repair that bug, and i guess that is not a normal behavior. Have the latest firmware. Thx



Please what is this older phone with only SBC codec. Is it Android?


----------



## Kamikaze777

Shanling said:


> Please what is this older phone with only SBC codec. Is it Android?


Hi, yes it is android, it is a xiaomi redmi 4x , android version 7.1.2, MIUI 10.0.2


----------



## Shanling

Kamikaze777 said:


> Hi, yes it is android, it is a xiaomi redmi 4x , android version 7.1.2, MIUI 10.0.2



Thank you, will report it to software team, if hey will be able to replicate this.


----------



## Kamikaze777

Shanling said:


> Thank you, will report it to software team, if hey will be able to replicate this.


Hi, a little update. Reconnecting to the same device without turning off the up4 also solve the problem. After reconnecting it is very loud at same volume lvl.


----------



## Muniek66

I bought a Shanling UP4 and I have a problem. Sometimes right after connecting (whether via bluetooth or as a USB DAC), the sound is distorted - it can be compared to a track being recorded by a poor quality recorder / microphone. After changing the gain (sometimes one change is enough, sometimes it takes several times) the normal sound returns. I have the latest soft loaded.

The question is, does this model generally have such imperfection, or maybe I got a faulty one?


----------



## Shanling

Muniek66 said:


> I bought a Shanling UP4 and I have a problem. Sometimes right after connecting (whether via bluetooth or as a USB DAC), the sound is distorted - it can be compared to a track being recorded by a poor quality recorder / microphone. After changing the gain (sometimes one change is enough, sometimes it takes several times) the normal sound returns. I have the latest soft loaded.
> 
> The question is, does this model generally have such imperfection, or maybe I got a faulty one?



That's is definitely not normal. 

You can try to re-install the firmware, that might help.
Otherwise please contact your seller for warranty.


----------



## wsnunes (Dec 23, 2020)

Hello. @Shanling  I'm trying to connect my up4 via usb type C to usb type C on my Motorola G7 Play phone, but my phone doesn't recognize it. Is it possible to connect up4 to any cell phone via usb C or only bluetooth?


----------



## Shanling

wsnunes said:


> Hello. @Shanling  I'm trying to connect my up4 via usb type C to usb type C on my Motorola G7 Play phone, but my phone doesn't recognize it. Is it possible to connect up4 to any cell phone via usb C or only bluetooth?



Can you try to use USB-C OTG adapter and standard USB-A to USB-C cable? Because our UP4 doesn't seem to work properly with USB-C-to-USB-C cables.


----------



## wsnunes

Shanling said:


> Can you try to use USB-C OTG adapter and standard USB-A to USB-C cable? Because our UP4 doesn't seem to work properly with USB-C-to-USB-C cables.


I'll try


----------



## ej8989

There's a Windows 10 driver issue on UP4. The device "pauses" when there's no audio playing, and just turns on when needed. As a result, audio is muted for the first 1.5s and then fades in. So I can't hear the first 2 seconds of audio. This always happens in Youtube (all browsers) and Groove app for music. It doesn't happen when using other DACs.


----------



## Shanling

ej8989 said:


> There's a Windows 10 driver issue on UP4. The device "pauses" when there's no audio playing, and just turns on when needed. As a result, audio is muted for the first 1.5s and then fades in. So I can't hear the first 2 seconds of audio. This always happens in Youtube (all browsers) and Groove app for music. It doesn't happen when using other DACs.



There are no special drivers for UP4, it's using standard system drivers.

UP4 was designed to act this way.


----------



## dougms3

I tried updating the firmware to 1.3 from 1.25 through the app and it keeps stating update failed, I noticed it on your website that older versions of the UP4 won't update through the app, I guess I have an older one...so I tried running the firmware update through windows connected to a usb C to usb A cable, pressed the power and mode buttons but the device won't go into DFU mode.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Mellowship

dougms3 said:


> I tried updating the firmware to 1.3 from 1.25 through the app and it keeps stating update failed, I noticed it on your website that older versions of the UP4 won't update through the app, I guess I have an older one...so I tried running the firmware update through windows connected to a usb C to usb A cable, pressed the power and mode buttons but the device won't go into DFU mode.  Any suggestions?


Some models need 100% battery before going into DFU. Try charging completely and repeat the process. Mine went to DFU only after some 5 or 6 tries.


----------



## dougms3

Mellowship said:


> Some models need 100% battery before going into DFU. Try charging completely and repeat the process. Mine went to DFU only after some 5 or 6 tries.



Tried it many different ways with the battery fully charged, almost fully discharged.

Red led comes on when is plugged in blinks once when i hold the power and mode buttons.  It looks like it restarts because it causes my pc to hang for half a second while refreshing in device manager.

But no dfu mode.


----------



## minciu

Hello, im still w8ing for CarMode - Automatic On/Off on BT connection. 
Any news about this update?


----------



## dougms3

Mellowship said:


> Some models need 100% battery before going into DFU. Try charging completely and repeat the process. Mine went to DFU only after some 5 or 6 tries.




Nevermind, it wasn't fully charged.  It was showing as 100% in the Android bluetooth settings menu on my phone but on the Shanling app it was showing only 40%.  

Went into DFU mode after I let it charge for a bit and was able to upgrade.  Hope the volume memory actually works now.  

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Shanling

minciu said:


> Hello, im still w8ing for CarMode - Automatic On/Off on BT connection.
> Any news about this update?



No updates on this so far.


----------



## minciu

Shanling said:


> No updates on this so far.


its bad, im going to buy second one DAC BT, and i have to take BTR5 quiet a bit more expensive from UP4. Or BTR3K but with out Sabre.. its bad. I hope to just take second one UP4


----------



## Mellowship

dougms3 said:


> Nevermind, it wasn't fully charged.  It was showing as 100% in the Android bluetooth settings menu on my phone but on the Shanling app it was showing only 40%.
> 
> Went into DFU mode after I let it charge for a bit and was able to upgrade.  Hope the volume memory actually works now.
> 
> Thanks for the insight.


After the update, the Shanling Control app started working like a charm for me. What was once a useless app became a good control tool. What are your experiences so far?

And what about the suggestions I made earlier to @Shanling regarding digital and analogue volume controls in the app, and equalization (more frequency bars for the graphic equalizer - like in the Shanling Music app, maybe a parametric one, the addition of editable equalization memories for different headphones)? Is the developing team in charge of the app addressing these very important additions?


----------



## dougms3

Mellowship said:


> After the update, the Shanling Control app started working like a charm for me. What was once a useless app became a good control tool. What are your experiences so far?
> 
> And what about the suggestions I made earlier to @Shanling regarding digital and analogue volume controls in the app, and equalization (more frequency bars for the graphic equalizer - like in the Shanling Music app, maybe a parametric one, the addition of editable equalization memories for different headphones)? Is the developing team in charge of the app addressing these very important additions?



Same for me, it was useless before the firmware update.  My only issue is that the battery indicator is not accurate, half the time it doesn't feel like showing me the charge % if its even correct.  And for some reason the dual dac mode option disappeared after the firmware update.  But at least we're moving in the right direction.

I own both the BTR5 and the Shanling UP4.  I have a custom audio system in my car and all music comes from my phone, I use the BTR5 because the car mode feature is a necessity and makes it very convenient for me.  If Shanling added this feature they could be alot more competitive because in this market segment there are only a small handful of options with Fiio being the most reliable choice.

The BTR5 is Shanling's main competitor, everything is comparable in terms of sound, different signature but I wouldn't say one is better than the other, they're different, sometimes you want chocolate, sometimes you want vanilla.  In terms of features though and app working properly, I would say Shanling needs to step up their game.  

I prefer using the Shanling though, I love the volume wheel and the shape makes it easier to velcro it to the cup of any headphones.  Have it connected in balanced, sounds great.


----------



## Shanling

Mellowship said:


> After the update, the Shanling Control app started working like a charm for me. What was once a useless app became a good control tool. What are your experiences so far?
> 
> And what about the suggestions I made earlier to @Shanling regarding digital and analogue volume controls in the app, and equalization (more frequency bars for the graphic equalizer - like in the Shanling Music app, maybe a parametric one, the addition of editable equalization memories for different headphones)? Is the developing team in charge of the app addressing these very important additions?



No updates on this.


----------



## DeJaVu (Jan 10, 2021)

Bit late to the party, but just ordered an UP2 so my Hiby W3 doesnt feel lonely.
@Shanling Can you tell us what features are being worked on for the next firmware?

And also is it even technically possible(would the hardware allow it) to have an option to disable charging and bypass battery during USB mode? Pretty good thing to have for maximizing battery longevity, so it would be nice to know is there a chance of getting that in some future firmware, even if not in the next one.


----------



## Shanling

DeJaVu said:


> Bit late to the party, but just ordered an UP2 so my Hiby W3 doesnt feel lonely.
> @Shanling Can you tell us what features are being worked on for the next firmware?
> 
> And also is it even technically possible(would the hardware allow it) to have an option to disable charging and bypass battery during USB mode? Pretty good thing to have for maximizing battery longevity, so it would be nice to know is there a chance of getting that in some future firmware, even if not in the next one.



We discussed such setting with our software team, but so far no update.


----------



## nabuhodonozor

How serious should I take that warning with UP4 that device needs to be used with DC5V 1A or it may be damaged. ? Anyone used other types of chargers?


----------



## Mellowship

nabuhodonozor said:


> How serious should I take that warning with UP4 that device needs to be used with DC5V 1A or it may be damaged. ? Anyone used other types of chargers?


I usually charge it with 1A chargers. Occasionally I used more powerful ones (40W) without consequences, but I avoid it.


----------



## nabuhodonozor

Mellowship said:


> I usually charge it with 1A chargers. Occasionally I used more powerful ones (40W) without consequences, but I avoid it.



Would DC5V 3A damage it ?


----------



## Mellowship

nabuhodonozor said:


> Would DC5V 3A damage it ?


If the specifications are 1A, I wouldn't push it. But I guess @Shanling can better answer this question


----------



## DeJaVu

nabuhodonozor said:


> Would DC5V 3A damage it ?


It wont, the adapter rating means how much maximum current it can potentially provide. Its up to the device how much it will draw.


----------



## Shanling

nabuhodonozor said:


> How serious should I take that warning with UP4 that device needs to be used with DC5V 1A or it may be damaged. ? Anyone used other types of chargers?





nabuhodonozor said:


> Would DC5V 3A damage it ?



If you are using decent charger that can regulate the charge(, it should be fine.


----------



## G777

I ordered a UP4 earlier this month, just waiting for it to arrive. I was quite torn between that and the BTR5 and reading all the opinions here didn't the decision much easier . I ended up buying the UP4 as it was the less expensive one


----------



## Ufasas

got it in 6 days from China, world record for me, for any delivery from China, hehe. Sounds clean and wonderful, just don't know, how do i turn LDAC codec on> for now it's light violet colour on, all the time


----------



## Mellowship

Ufasas said:


> got it in 6 days from China, world record for me, for any delivery from China, hehe. Sounds clean and wonderful, just don't know, how do i turn LDAC codec on> for now it's light violet colour on, all the time


Light violet is HWA codec. For me it sounds as good, if not better than LDAC.
To choose codecs, you have to go to your Android programmer options menu.


----------



## Ufasas

Mellowship said:


> Light violet is HWA codec. For me it sounds as good, if not better than LDAC.
> To choose codecs, you have to go to your Android programmer options menu.


Thanks, guess I keep it, then next question, which phase should i keep, Linear slow/fast or minimum slow/fast ?


----------



## Mellowship

Ufasas said:


> Thanks, guess I keep it, then next question, which phase should i keep, Linear slow/fast or minimum slow/fast ?


They sound very similar. I slightly prefer the linear slow.


----------



## Ufasas

Loudness is insane, compared to Creative G3 USB DAC, Shanling slays, G3 has to be at 90% of windows volume to give me good volume, as headset is closed back, I understand it might need higher volumes, UP4 doesn't need that high, and even then I can go louder, to the painful listening point, hehe. I will be able to take Beyerdynamic Custom Game headset outside now, as my 3.5mm port worn out, bluetooth is the best way for now


----------



## DeJaVu

@Shanling  Is 1.7.5 last firmware we will get for UP2, or development of new features/firmware still going on for it?


----------



## Ufasas

Is it possible to make internal microphone louder? Also do codecs switch themselves automatically too? Cause on PC i get violet codec, on laptop i get blue codec


----------



## DeJaVu

Ufasas said:


> Is it possible to make internal microphone louder? Also do codecs switch themselves automatically too? Cause on PC i get violet codec, on laptop i get blue codec


Blue is SBC, Violet is aptx or aptx LL. Windows 10 supports sbc and aptx, not sure if older versions of windows support aptx(SBC they do). Usually receiver codec defaults to the highest bitrate codec supported by source.


----------



## Shanling

Ufasas said:


> Is it possible to make internal microphone louder? Also do codecs switch themselves automatically too? Cause on PC i get violet codec, on laptop i get blue codec



No setting for the internal microphone.

Codecs are decided/switched be the source device you use, UP4 doesn't affect this. So look into setting on your PC/laptop/phone for this. Codecs are limited by hardware, while you can get the better performing LDAC/LHDC with most modern Android devices, with computers you will most likely get aptX at best.


----------



## DeJaVu (Jan 25, 2021)

DeJaVu said:


> @Shanling  Is 1.7.5 last firmware we will get for UP2, or development of new features/firmware still going on for it?


@Shanling  Is you ignoring this question to be interpreted as a confirmation that further development for new features/firmware for UP2 has stopped?



Shanling said:


> Codecs are limited by hardware, while you can get the better performing LDAC/LHDC with most modern Android devices, with computers you will most likely get aptX at best.


From experience, on Windows 10(Software) with a bt 4.0 dongle with csr8510 chip(Hardware) you can get max aptx. On some laptops with certain wifi/bt modules with drivers/software from dell you could also get aptx LL. With the same bt 4.0 with csr8510 chip on Linux(Software) you can get SBC/AAC/aptx/aptx HD/LDAC.  BT 4.0 phones also support ldac perfectly fine, provided you install Android 8+ on it(or manually add needed libraries).
Bt hardware needs to have enough bandwidth though, to be able to accommodate the higher bitrate codecs. Since there is no change in bandwidth in BT Specification since EDR was introduced(at least up to 4.2, not sure about the 5 and up), im assuming anything that supports EDR can transmit/recieve high bitrate codecs, including LDAC.
So looks like its not that hardware dependant(at least in the BT range of hardware i mentioned), just what/how software is implemented, or in the case of a receiver/transmitter, the firmware.


----------



## Shanling

DeJaVu said:


> @Shanling  Is you ignoring this question to be interpreted as a confirmation that further development for new features/firmware for UP2 has stopped?



Right now we have no firmware in works for UP2.


----------



## minciu

So no chance for CarMode on UP2/UP4 ?


----------



## Shanling

minciu said:


> So no chance for CarMode on UP2/UP4 ?



Not likely.


----------



## DeJaVu

Shanling said:


> Right now we have no firmware in works for UP2.


Third try is a charm i suppose eh? . Thank you for the honest response. Im sure youre busy working on a successor with QCC51xx chip so wont hold it against you , just make sure its one of the chips that support bt 5.2 spec, plenty of cool stuff there.


----------



## Ufasas

Is it possible to reprogram and use usb-c port with a converter "usb-c to 3.5mm jack"? or is the port just for charging ?


----------



## G777

I’m using the UP4 in boost mode to drive my HE400i and I’m getting around 5 hours per charge. Is that normal?


----------



## Shanling

Ufasas said:


> Is it possible to reprogram and use usb-c port with a converter "usb-c to 3.5mm jack"? or is the port just for charging ?



Not possible



G777 said:


> I’m using the UP4 in boost mode to drive my HE400i and I’m getting around 5 hours per charge. Is that normal?



If you try it with some less demanding heapdhones, are you still getting just 5 hours battery life? And what BT codec?


----------



## G777

Shanling said:


> If you try it with some less demanding heapdhones, are you still getting just 5 hours battery life? And what BT codec?


It does use significantly less power with my KZ DQ6, which makes sense as it is a very sensitive IEM. I am using Aptx (non-HD).


----------



## ej8989

I'm using the UP4 daily and enjoying them. Still hoping the audio fading issue when used as a usb dac will be fixed some day. I'm thinking of buying a desktop dac/amp (which is supposed to be unnecessary because I only use IEMs) because of this annoying issue.


----------



## Ufasas

ej8989 said:


> audio fading issue


what is this audio fading? 

Also i want to try to connect to usb-c port on smartphone, is there any short usb-c to usb-c cables?, would it be legitimate connecting battery drain wise or would BT connection be draining battery less? Apparently there is same 9218 sabre sound chip in my new phone, called quad-dac, but i cannot fully utilize it, as 3.5mm port is dodgy


----------



## DeJaVu (Feb 5, 2021)

Ufasas said:


> what is this audio fading?
> 
> Also i want to try to connect to usb-c port on smartphone, is there any short usb-c to usb-c cables?, would it be legitimate connecting battery drain wise or would BT connection be draining battery less? Apparently there is same 9218 sabre sound chip in my new phone, called quad-dac, but i cannot fully utilize it, as 3.5mm port is dodgy


It will be charging through the phone so it will draw quite more compared to bluetooth. More suited for that sort of usage are Fiio BTR3K/BTR5 or Qudelix 5K on which you can disable charging.


----------



## ej8989

Ufasas said:


> what is this audio fading?



UP4 goes to standby mode when no audio is playing in the background. Shanling says this is the intended behavior even when using it as a dac. As a result, the first 0.5s of audio is muted and then quickly fades in when you play something. This always happens when watching youtube and listening via Microsoft Groove app. Doesn't happen when using Foobar, MPC-HC, etc.


----------



## Ufasas (Feb 6, 2021)

ej8989 said:


> UP4 goes to standby mode when no audio is playing in the background. Shanling says this is the intended behavior even when using it as a dac. As a result, the first 0.5s of audio is muted and then quickly fades in when you play something. This always happens when watching youtube and listening via Microsoft Groove app. Doesn't happen when using Foobar, MPC-HC, etc.


oh yeah, exactly, i noticed that one too, well, no biggie for me, can live with it

Went to developer settings on my android oreo LG v30 smartphone, enabled 24 bit, ldac codec, 48khz rate, the setting still stayed as default and didn't get replaced by my setup, still blue light blinking in UP4, don't know why i can't switch any codec, and these devices not that old, should support at least aptx, don't know what's wrong... went to shanling app left ldac and aptx hd codecs, still nothing same blue light, where is LDAC codec then, maybe i missed something?


----------



## G777

Ufasas said:


> oh yeah, exactly, i noticed that one too, well, no biggie for me, can live with it
> 
> Went to developer settings on my android oreo LG v30 smartphone, enabled 24 bit, ldac codec, 48khz rate, the setting still stayed as default and didn't get replaced by my setup, still blue light blinking in UP4, don't know why i can't switch any codec, and these devices not that old, should support at least aptx, don't know what's wrong... went to shanling app left ldac and aptx hd codecs, still nothing same blue light, where is LDAC codec then, maybe i missed something?


On my Samsung Galaxy Z Flip, the setting for LDAC is in the Bluetooth settings for the device. You should try checking there.


----------



## Ufasas

G777 said:


> On my Samsung Galaxy Z Flip, the setting for LDAC is in the Bluetooth settings for the device. You should try checking there.


I did, but it doesn't confirm a new codec configuration that I clicked, default SBC codec stays, and 44khz too


----------



## DeJaVu

Ufasas said:


> I did, but it doesn't confirm a new codec configuration that I clicked, default SBC codec stays, and 44khz too


Check the gear icon next to UP4 in your bluetooth devices, and make sure HD Audio isnt disabled. If that doesnt work you can try and reset your wifi/mobile/bluetooth(should be in system>reset options). If those dont work you can try Installing Sony Music Centre, and maybe it can force ldac. Good one to have either way as it can force the LDAC bitrate to audio quality without need to go through devops. Though it might mess with some dac/amp dongles and android system wide eq(i had some trouble with viper4android because of it).


----------



## Ufasas

DeJaVu said:


> Check the gear icon next to UP4 in your bluetooth devices, and make sure HD Audio isnt disabled. If that doesnt work you can try and reset your wifi/mobile/bluetooth(should be in system>reset options). If those dont work you can try Installing Sony Music Centre, and maybe it can force ldac. Good one to have either way as it can force the LDAC bitrate to audio quality without need to go through devops. Though it might mess with some dac/amp dongles and android system wide eq(i had some trouble with viper4android because of it).



Finaly, got green LDAC codec light on screen! I actually installed PowerAMP player, it has some nifty settings, of Hi-Res and stuff, shows all bits and rates, sounds good with my top 4 headphones too - full, punchy and detailed, this is how it looks:


----------



## Kamikaze777 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi! I have problems with my up4. Each time i want to use, need to reconect my phone, because at first time the up4 is queit. Reconnecting solve the problem only in case, that the up4 is turned on, and i need to scroll to max volume, than bluetooth off/on on my phone and after that works fine. I have tried also with more devices and more codecs, same issue. I have last firmware, but when i recieved had the same issue with previous firmware. Any suggestions? It seems that has some software bug, some volume control problems.


----------



## chifihead

ClieOS said:


> Neither the Xperia nor UP4 has any change when I connected them together. Only when I put an USB hub in-between, then they responded. This is the same for UP2. This doesn't happened to any other BT adapter that supports USB DAC function, including BTR5, BTR3, ES100, etc.





Corter said:


> Up 4 connected to Galaxy Note 10 plus via usb-c cable doesn't work either.





RadarJammer said:


> You need a USB-OTG capable cable or adapter leading out of your android smartphone, be it USB-C or micro-USB. Then you can connect a standard data cable between the OTG-output and the UP2/4 -> USB-audio output.


My UP4 just came and I'm facing the same issue. This is ridiculous tbh, a USB DAC that requires you to jump through hoops before being able to use it. 

Granted, the main purpose is a Bluetooth DAC, but still. Why can't they do what other companies managed to do? 

That being said, when used as a Bluetooth DAC it works like a dream, producing sound that's smooth and natural. (The photography equivalent would be a slightly warm image with slightly desaturated colors, compared to, say, DC03 with a very neutral white balance and increased clarity slider.)


----------



## cel4145

chifihead said:


> My UP4 just came and I'm facing the same issue. This is ridiculous tbh, a USB DAC that requires you to jump through hoops before being able to use it.
> 
> Granted, the main purpose is a Bluetooth DAC, but still. Why can't they do what other companies managed to do?
> 
> That being said, when used as a Bluetooth DAC it works like a dream, producing sound that's smooth and natural. (The photography equivalent would be a slightly warm image with slightly desaturated colors, compared to, say, DC03 with a very neutral white balance and increased clarity slider.)



No it's not ridiculous. Not everybody wants to pay extra for USB OTG cable because they don't ever plan on using it that way. And did you want it to come with an Apple lightning cable so you could pay extra for that as well?


----------



## G777

I was under the impression that all of these DACs required an OTG cable to work with a phone?


----------



## Jet Black

chifihead said:


> My UP4 just came and I'm facing the same issue. This is ridiculous tbh, a USB DAC that requires you to jump through hoops before being able to use it.
> 
> Granted, the main purpose is a Bluetooth DAC, but still. Why can't they do what other companies managed to do?
> 
> That being said, when used as a Bluetooth DAC it works like a dream, producing sound that's smooth and natural. (The photography equivalent would be a slightly warm image with slightly desaturated colors, compared to, say, DC03 with a very neutral white balance and increased clarity slider.)


Can you comment about the ibasso dc03 so far compared to other dac dongles like e1da and dragonfly cobalt?


----------



## chifihead (Feb 14, 2021)

Jet Black said:


> Can you comment about the ibasso dc03 so far compared to other dac dongles like e1da and dragonfly cobalt?


I haven't tried them, sorry. But I do know that Cobalt has a lot of power and thus keeping volume down (and/or getting just the right volume) might be a challenge.

Even with the DC03 I need to use an impedance adapter. The reviews mentioned an app that can control volume with fine steps, but that app isn't available in my country lol. I should've checked first....



cel4145 said:


> No it's not ridiculous. Not everybody wants to pay extra for USB OTG cable because they don't ever plan on using it that way. And did you want it to come with an Apple lightning cable so you could pay extra for that as well?


The BTR3K can be used with just a regular C-to-C cable.

With the UP4 I have to use a USB OTG cable (A-to-C) and then use a converter (C-to-A) before I can use the C-to-C cable. That is ridiculous. 

I suspect you don't know what a USB OTG cable is. I also suspect you didn't even read ClieOS's post that I quoted. 



G777 said:


> I was under the impression that all of these DACs required an OTG cable to work with a phone?


No, they don't. They require a USB cable, obviously, but not a USB OTG or USB hub.

Even just the thumbnail should help:


----------



## Jet Black

chifihead said:


> I haven't tried them, sorry. But I do know that Cobalt has a lot of power and thus keeping volume down (and/or getting just the right volume) might be a challenge.
> 
> Even with the DC03 I need to use an impedance adapter. The reviews mentioned an app that can control volume with fine steps, but that app isn't available in my country lol. I should've checked first....
> 
> ...




im talking about its sound quality. How different are they in each other. Is dc03 a good dac sq wise?


----------



## G777

chifihead said:


> No, they don't. They require a USB cable, obviously, but not a USB OTG or USB hub.
> 
> Even just the thumbnail should help:



I meant OTG adapter, sorry. It's strange indeed that only the Shanling DACs require it.


----------



## chifihead (Feb 14, 2021)

Jet Black said:


> im talking about its sound quality. How different are they in each other. Is dc03 a good dac sq wise?


Sorry mate I haven't heard them so I can't compare.

The DC03 is great though. Clear and transparent. I suggest looking into the Hiby FC3 as well if you're looking at that price range. Soundwise the Sonata HD pro is as good as the DC03 but their USB cable is fickle. 



G777 said:


> I meant OTG adapter, sorry. It's strange indeed that only the Shanling DACs require it.


Ah yeah. I only have the BTR3K and I can confirm it doesn't need an OTG adapter. Just good old USB cable.

ClieOS's post seems to suggest this is a rarity for him too.


----------



## Ufasas

Has anyone tried to run AKG 702 (62ohms) open back headphoens through UP4 ? How did they do? Looking to get one cheaply if they give enough power to them


----------



## G777

Ufasas said:


> Has anyone tried to run AKG 702 (62ohms) open back headphoens through UP4 ? How did they do? Looking to get one cheaply if they give enough power to them


It can drive my HE400i decently on boost mode, so I think it should work fine with the AKG. Just beware that running it with full-sized cans heavily impacts battery life. I get around 5 hrs instead of >10 hrs.


----------



## dougms3

Ufasas said:


> Has anyone tried to run AKG 702 (62ohms) open back headphoens through UP4 ? How did they do? Looking to get one cheaply if they give enough power to them



https://www.headphonesty.com/headphone-power-calculator/

It looks like that the AKG701 is more difficult to drive than the Fostex T50RP.  I have the T50RP, its not enough to drive them.


----------



## Ufasas

dougms3 said:


> https://www.headphonesty.com/headphone-power-calculator/
> 
> It looks like that the AKG701 is more difficult to drive than the Fostex T50RP.  I have the T50RP, its not enough to drive them.



I ran audiotechnica with 53ohms on UP4, on low gain mode, and it was good, could always push to boost mode, but i didn't need to, music was running well, i would have hopes 62 ohms not a trouble either


----------



## G777

dougms3 said:


> https://www.headphonesty.com/headphone-power-calculator/
> 
> It looks like that the AKG701 is more difficult to drive than the Fostex T50RP.  I have the T50RP, its not enough to drive them.


According to that, it requires 49 mW and the UP4 can supply 91 mW on boost mode, so I’d assume it’ll do alright.


----------



## dougms3

G777 said:


> According to that, it requires 49 mW and the UP4 can supply 91 mW on boost mode, so I’d assume it’ll do alright.



I forgot modded T50RPs are much harder to drive.  Its requires alot more power.

For reference, I just tested it on the fostex and I'm maxxed out on volume on both the LG V50 and UP4 and its not enough need about 20% more power.

Could be enough for your AKGs but you'd be close to maxxing out the volume, depending on your preference.


----------



## chifihead

dougms3 said:


> https://www.headphonesty.com/headphone-power-calculator/
> 
> It looks like that the AKG701 is more difficult to drive than the Fostex T50RP.  I have the T50RP, its not enough to drive them.


When I opened the calculator it defaulted to 110db SPL which seems rather high. We want less than 90, right?


----------



## Mellowship

Ufasas said:


> Has anyone tried to run AKG 702 (62ohms) open back headphoens through UP4 ? How did they do? Looking to get one cheaply if they give enough power to them


I often use my AKG 701 with it and they match beautifully together. The UP4 has more than enough power to run them single ended, even without the dual DAC gain mode. They spice up a notch with the highest gain and in balanced mode (my K701 are modded with plugs in each cup, internal canare wire and bass mod through the removal of the filter on the back of the drivers). 




The only disadvantage is that battery, in both dual DAC gain and balanced mode, will drain more quickly. But even in lower gains it will play nicely. 
Since the k701 is roughly the same headphone as the k702, I believe you will be satisfied with the results.


----------



## Ufasas (Feb 16, 2021)

Mellowship said:


> I often use my AKG 701 with it and they match beautifully together. The UP4 has more than enough power to run them single ended, even without the dual DAC gain mode. They spice up a notch with the highest gain and in balanced mode (my K701 are modded with plugs in each cup, internal canare wire and bass mod through the removal of the filter on the back of the drivers).
> 
> The only disadvantage is that battery, in both dual DAC gain and balanced mode, will drain more quickly. But even in lower gains it will play nicely.
> Since the k701 is roughly the same headphone as the k702, I believe you will be satisfied with the results.



Those look more superior than default! I love it! And good news, you gave me more confidence, I am now cool with UP4 capabilities!

Got akg 702 for 60 pounds! Coming by UPS, so I bet soon, very soon, also got earpads replacement, and 1.35m cable, and i think i will use UP4 in USB 3.0 port on my monitor for PC, it ran perfect with Beyerdynamic Custom Game and Audiotechnica AG1X, with plenty of volume (I just needed to raise volume knob to max on physical device, and then control UP4 volume bar in windows). When UP4 knob was on max, and I plugged Beyers, then put UP4 bar in windows to 24%, it was loud, I didn't want to go higher, it was perfect in games, youtube, and a bit louder at the same 24% in AIMP3 player (while player was 100%). For Ath ag1x i needed 40% to 50% of UP4 volume in windows, (Beyer is 16 ohm, ag1x 53 ohm) at similar circumstances to listen comfortably.

Interesting thing i found, if you put volume at 100% for UP4 in windows, you get quieter sound than 99%, strange isn't it ? Just found out today with Ag1x.

Otherwise UP4 drove all my cans 12ohm to 53 ohms on any device (pc, lap, phone) clear, detailed, with enough volume and bass (if song had it), except on Beyer Custom Game I could change bass level with 4 vent holes on both cups, I chose to open 2 vents and close 4th and 3rd, was middle ground, for movies I like to open 3 vents, for more bass, until ear gets tired, then I switch to 2 open vents

Also, I thought, would it work, if you convert 3.5mm plug to 2.5mm, when you need more power from let's say balanced port?


----------



## DeJaVu (Feb 16, 2021)

Ufasas said:


> Also, I thought, would it work, if you convert 3.5mm plug to 2.5mm, when you need more power from let's say balanced port?


You can convert 2.5mm to 3.5mm, but not the other way around. You will get a short if you do. One solution is to make a cable with replaceable connectors like this and mod the headphones for balanced connection. Or after moding you can make(or buy) two cables, one balanced and one SE.


----------



## Mellowship

Ufasas said:


> Also, I thought, would it work, if you convert 3.5mm plug to 2.5mm, when you need more power from let's say balanced port?



It won't work! 
And with the UP4, you don't need it! The 3.5 already outputs power from both DACs in the highest gain mode (yellow indicator).


----------



## DeJaVu

@Shanling  I got an UP2 couple days ago, and i like it. But i have run into some trouble during the initial setup/firmware update and using on pc, which i resolved, but heres how it went.

When first connected to the controller app on android all the controls for the UP2 were missing, permissions request flashed very quick and dissapeared with me being unable to approve, so i had to give permissions to app manually. I did that, but controls still werent available, firmware shown was 1.2.5(same as one or two other people here had) and only function that was working in the app was firmware upgrade. Trying to upgrade through the app, went through the process with no error, device rebooted and still no control available and firmware version shown was 1.2.5.  This happened on 2 phones, android 9 and android 11, so its not android related.
Had a thought afterwards that maybe this was because i had location disabled on my devices when i first started the app?, but didnt manage to test that because i already went to next step, upgrading firmware on PC.

First  i wasnt able to enter DFU mode, luckily somone here already mentioned it, and turned out to be because device wasnt fully charged(was at 80%) and this isnt documented in the guide, pretty easy to add it in the guide as a note. DFU drivers install and firmware update went through with no problem. After upgrading, when trying to connect the UP2 to PC(using csr8510 dongle) it was only connecting as voice(headset profile) device, no high quality stereo. After restarting the PC my bluetooth dongle disappeared altogether, and wasnt seen by win10 as a bluetooth device anymore. It turned out that the DFU driver hijacked the dongle and reinstalled its driver and it was no longer a bluetooh dongle. Uninstalling the DFU drivers solved this and it became accessible once again. So either automate DFU driver uninstallation when the firmware update finishes, or have a popup on program end notifying you that you need to uninstall those drivers, or at least mention in the guide that it might install for other CSR devices and uninstalling afterwards is recommended.

Some people might not be tech savvy, couldnt jump through all the hoops i did and get stuck in the process and get disappointed in the product on first day, not even having a chance to actually try it to its full potential.So consider this as pointers where things need to be improved.


----------



## boodado

I have an UP4 and have never needed to jump through a hoops to update via DFU.

Both Android app and Win10 have connected without issue.  I do regret having an early version of the UP4 and cannot update firmware wireless via the app - regardless it works connecting via computer.

Perhaps issue with device?



DeJaVu said:


> @Shanling  I got an UP2 couple days ago, and i like it. But i have run into some trouble during the initial setup/firmware update and using on pc, which i resolved, but heres how it went.
> 
> When first connected to the controller app on android all the controls for the UP2 were missing, permissions request flashed very quick and dissapeared with me being unable to approve, so i had to give permissions to app manually. I did that, but controls still werent available, firmware shown was 1.2.5(same as one or two other people here had) and only function that was working in the app was firmware upgrade. Trying to upgrade through the app, went through the process with no error, device rebooted and still no control available and firmware version shown was 1.2.5.  This happened on 2 phones, android 9 and android 11, so its not android related.
> Had a thought afterwards that maybe this was because i had location disabled on my devices when i first started the app?, but didnt manage to test that because i already went to next step, upgrading firmware on PC.
> ...


----------



## DeJaVu (Feb 17, 2021)

boodado said:


> I have an UP4 and have never needed to jump through a hoops to update via DFU.
> 
> Both Android app and Win10 have connected without issue.  I do regret having an early version of the UP4 and cannot update firmware wireless via the app - regardless it works connecting via computer.
> 
> Perhaps issue with device?


The problem was me having a bluetooth dongle with CSR chipset(same brand as the receivers use), which got its drivers replaced with the DFU ones that are installed by the shanling firmware update app. I assume you dont have such dongle on your system?  If i had say a broadcom or intel one i wouldnt have had that problem.

As for the android problem, like i said might have been because i had location disabled on my device even though i did manually give the app permission to access location, didnt get much into it. After upgrading to 1.7.5 on pc, app actually asked me to enable location, which it didnt with original firmware whichever version that was(was displayed as 1.2.5 in the non functional android app). Might be some sort of incompatibility with the new app and old firmware, idk.

Edit:
Heres another user who ran into similar problem on android app but with UP4, but he didnt get back with info did he resolve his issue and how.

Edit2:
Oh and in case i wasnt clear, its working ok now with the android app.


----------



## Shanling

Ufasas said:


> Also, I thought, would it work, if you convert 3.5mm plug to 2.5mm, when you need more power from let's say balanced port?



No, you can't connect your AKG 702 to UP4 in balanced way just by using this adapter.

I believe that for AKG 702, with its single point of connection, you would need to go through some serious modding, adding new inputs and recabling them for balanced.



DeJaVu said:


> When first connected to the controller app on android all the controls for the UP2 were missing, permissions request flashed very quick and dissapeared with me being unable to approve, so i had to give permissions to app manually. I did that, but controls still werent available, firmware shown was 1.2.5(same as one or two other people here had) and only function that was working in the app was firmware upgrade. Trying to upgrade through the app, went through the process with no error, device rebooted and still no control available and firmware version shown was 1.2.5.  This happened on 2 phones, android 9 and android 11, so its not android related.
> Had a thought afterwards that maybe this was because i had location disabled on my devices when i first started the app?, but didnt manage to test that because i already went to next step, upgrading firmware on PC.
> 
> First  i wasnt able to enter DFU mode, luckily somone here already mentioned it, and turned out to be because device wasnt fully charged(was at 80%) and this isnt documented in the guide, pretty easy to add it in the guide as a note. DFU drivers install and firmware update went through with no problem. After upgrading, when trying to connect the UP2 to PC(using csr8510 dongle) it was only connecting as voice(headset profile) device, no high quality stereo. After restarting the PC my bluetooth dongle disappeared altogether, and wasnt seen by win10 as a bluetooth device anymore. It turned out that the DFU driver hijacked the dongle and reinstalled its driver and it was no longer a bluetooh dongle. Uninstalling the DFU drivers solved this and it became accessible once again. So either automate DFU driver uninstallation when the firmware update finishes, or have a popup on program end notifying you that you need to uninstall those drivers, or at least mention in the guide that it might install for other CSR devices and uninstalling afterwards is recommended.



Seems your UP2 came with older firmware. As such, it would simply not work at all with the app. And it's from older run, that will never work with the OTA update.

For updating over PC, you do not need it to be fully charged.
Will keep this clash with other CSR device in mind, if anybody else will face similar issue.


----------



## DeJaVu (Feb 17, 2021)

Shanling said:


> For updating over PC, you do not need it to be fully charged.


I got it with battery showing 80%, it might have gotten down to 60% in the meantime, but in that state i wasnt able to activate DFU mode(was holding the button for a minute). After charging it till the charging light went off(which is not actually full but around 80-85%) i was able to activate DFU by holding the button for approximately 5-10 seconds.



Shanling said:


> Seems your UP2 came with older firmware. As such, it would simply not work at all with the app. And it's from older run, that will never work with the OTA update.


I got it from shenzhen audio which at one point you recommended here if i recall correctly, and specifically asked if its from a new run that can have OTA updates. They assured me that they have the newest version.
It came with the purple box, isnt that one supposed to be the never runs with OTA update ability?


----------



## Shanling

DeJaVu said:


> I got it from shenzhen audio which at one point you recommended here if i recall correctly, and specifically asked if its from a new run that can have OTA updates. They assured me that they have the newest version.
> It came with the purple box, isnt that one supposed to be the never runs with OTA update ability?



Color of the box was changed before the UP2 got adjusted for OTA updates. There is no simple way for users to check this before buying.


----------



## DeJaVu (Feb 17, 2021)

Shanling said:


> Color of the box was changed before the UP2 got adjusted for OTA updates. There is no simple way for users to check this before buying.


I mean shouldnt shenzhen audio reps know this? Why would they say its newest version if it actually isnt, damnit. Theyre your distributors, no?
And that OTA adjustment happened quite some time ago, strange that id get an old version.
Also the miliamps the battery draws total(when fully depleted) from the adapter for the whole charging process is around 360-370ma(tested with pretty advanced and precise usb meter- Qway Web-U2). Deduct around 5% for current wasted as heat and current needed for the charging circuit, and battery capacity comes to about 340-350ma. Not 400ma as it should be, and this difference would translate into 1-2 hours less runtime.
Both things considered, do you think its posible i got a refurbished unit, or is this normal and battery capacity is actually less than declared in all UP2 receivers?


----------



## chifihead

Shanling said:


> Color of the box was changed before the UP2 got adjusted for OTA updates. There is no simple way for users to check this before buying.


I'm eyeing a used UP2. How do I know / what question do I need to ask to know whether or not this is a version that can use the app?


----------



## Ufasas

Got AKG K702 today, went with UP4 on laptop and PC via USB, enough feed as I expected, clear, laid back, with minimal bass, and monstrous soundstage, amazing with favourite music genres! I look no further!


----------



## Mellowship

Ufasas said:


> Got AKG K702 today, went with UP4 on laptop and PC via USB, enough feed as I expected, clear, laid back, with minimal bass, and monstrous soundstage, amazing with favourite music genres! I look no further!


As expected, a good pairing! Now it's time to enjoy!
If you want to enhance the bass a little bit, Google for k701 or k702 bass mod. It is a reversible mod where you just peel a sticker at the back of the driver's
enclosure. The tricky part of it is taking off the grille to gain access to the cup screws. There are some videos showing how it's done. 
It is a killer mod, as it doesn't affect soundstage or the other frequencies, and if you don't like it, just put the stickers back.


----------



## Ufasas

Mellowship said:


> As expected, a good pairing! Now it's time to enjoy!
> If you want to enhance the bass a little bit, Google for k701 or k702 bass mod. It is a reversible mod where you just peel a sticker at the back of the driver's
> enclosure. The tricky part of it is taking off the grille to gain access to the cup screws. There are some videos showing how it's done.
> It is a killer mod, as it doesn't affect soundstage or the other frequencies, and if you don't like it, just put the stickers back.


Nice! I'll give a look, want to keep soundstage at all costs. Probably, once bored, will start opening the cups, as usual, haha


----------



## DeJaVu

chifihead said:


> I'm eyeing a used UP2. How do I know / what question do I need to ask to know whether or not this is a version that can use the app?


Maybe pose the following question - Can it use the app? JK . 
They didnt mean that older revision cant use the app at all, but in the inital state it comes to you out of the box(with old firmware) app wont work. After updating on PC to latest firmware, app works just fine. If its a used one its probably already updated, if not, pretty easy to do.
My gripe was because i was mislead by the representative. In reality OTA updates not that crucial feature as you wont need updating that often, probably not ever as 1.7.5 might be the last one by the look of it. I wanted to have the never one because besides the OTA ability there might be some other small improvements that theyre not disclosing so they dont cause the owners of the older version to start worrying about something they didnt previously notice they miss. Just as i dont see any apparent flaws for this few days im using the older version, so this is just a speculation on my side.

BTW, one thing that is stated not working here, EQ in LDAC mode, actually works if you switch sample rate to 44/48 kHz in devops. Bit buggy though, sometimes if you pause the music, you need to get back into eq through the app so it activates again.


----------



## chifihead

DeJaVu said:


> Maybe pose the following question - Can it use the app? JK .
> They didnt mean that older revision cant use the app at all, but in the inital state it comes to you out of the box(with old firmware) app wont work. After updating on PC to latest firmware, app works just fine. If its a used one its probably already updated, if not, pretty easy to do.


Thanks. So to recap, the only thing it won't be able to do is update the firmware via the app; everything else is the same?

I asked the seller/previous owner and he showed me a screenshot of the app, version 1.2.5. I suspect it's an "old" one.






I'm going to search for how to update the firmware via "PC" because I currently use Linux, not Windows. I know right? FML for trying to be edgy and avoid all those pesky Windows updates.


Shanling said:


> Seems your UP2 came with older firmware. As such, it would simply not work at all with the app. And it's from older run, that will never work with the OTA update.


This post got me to think the app won't work at all!


----------



## DeJaVu (Feb 19, 2021)

chifihead said:


> Thanks. So to recap, the only thing it won't be able to do is update the firmware via the app; everything else is the same?


Thats my impression from having just the older one, dont have the new one too to be able to compare head to head for other posible differences. 



chifihead said:


> I asked the seller/previous owner and he showed me a screenshot of the app, version 1.2.5. I suspect it's an "old" one.


Could be the newer one, if i recall correctly on mine while firmware 1.2.5 was displayed i didnt have all that info on the status page before upgrading, but dont remember 100%. Though im sure that when pressing filters, they didnt show. So maybe ask to see the filters section to make sure. Also the channel balance slider being in the middle could indicate that the app is reading the device correctly, when device not yet detected slider is all the way to the left.



chifihead said:


> This post got me to think the app won't work at all!


Heres that post with bit of clarification - "Seems your UP2 came with older firmware. As such(with older firmware), it would simply not work at all with the app. And it's from older run, that will never work with the OTA update."  
Took me a second read to decode correctly also , "As such" being the key phrase and refering to previous sentence.


----------



## DeJaVu (Feb 21, 2021)

Shanling UP2 Mic compared to Hiby W3 in case anyone is interested. Done in a quiet environment. By hearing the samples from this post for BTR3 and Qudelix 5K, seems like Up2 has the best built in mic. Though that background noise in the qudelix might be due to too high gain or noise cancelling kicking in, so it is probably as good as the UP2.



Edit:
Deleted the videos because windows recorder was attenuating the mic too much, i rerecorded with obs. Better samples are in the post below. Didnt bother rerecording Hiby W3 as it is pretty bad, barely useable. But if anyone wants that one too, ask and i will rerecord it.


----------



## Ufasas

Is it possible to increase volume of UP4 Mic via firmware/UP4 app? If it was, could get rid of my cheapo 3.5mm plug mic, heh


----------



## DeJaVu

Ufasas said:


> Is it possible to increase volume of UP4 Mic via firmware/UP4 app? If it was, could get rid of my cheapo 3.5mm plug mic, heh


No such thing available on UP2, and i assume also on UP4 by proxy. 
The recording sounding quiet might be because of the soft i used for the clip, windows sound recorder. Even if its quiet as such, communication apps will boost the level for you, at least on pc, not sure about android or ios. Either way i havent had a complaint about me sounding bad on the phone with it, while i did get complaints with the Hiby W3.


----------



## DeJaVu

Ufasas said:


> Is it possible to increase volume of UP4 Mic via firmware/UP4 app? If it was, could get rid of my cheapo 3.5mm plug mic, heh


It turned out that the built in windows recorder attenuates the mic quite a bit. So here is some better representation of how it should sound, recorded with OBS Studio.


----------



## Shanling

DeJaVu said:


> I mean shouldnt shenzhen audio reps know this? Why would they say its newest version if it actually isnt, damnit. Theyre your distributors, no?
> And that OTA adjustment happened quite some time ago, strange that id get an old version.
> Also the miliamps the battery draws total(when fully depleted) from the adapter for the whole charging process is around 360-370ma(tested with pretty advanced and precise usb meter- Qway Web-U2). Deduct around 5% for current wasted as heat and current needed for the charging circuit, and battery capacity comes to about 340-350ma. Not 400ma as it should be, and this difference would translate into 1-2 hours less runtime.
> Both things considered, do you think its posible i got a refurbished unit, or is this normal and battery capacity is actually less than declared in all UP2 receivers?



In my experience, normal representative of audio shop deals with dozens or if not even hundreds of products, so they not always knows all these little details. 
It's not refurbished unit. But as it comes with older firmware, it might have been just sitting in stock somewhere for a little while.


chifihead said:


> I'm eyeing a used UP2. How do I know / what question do I need to ask to know whether or not this is a version that can use the app?


All versions of UP2/UP4 can be used with the companion app, if updated to latest firmware. But only later runs can be updated via OTA, for others you must update with Windows computer. They are otherwise identical on hardware level.



Ufasas said:


> Is it possible to increase volume of UP4 Mic via firmware/UP4 app? If it was, could get rid of my cheapo 3.5mm plug mic, heh


Not possible to do such adjustments on UP4 itself.


----------



## Ufasas

DeJaVu said:


> It turned out that the built in windows recorder attenuates the mic quite a bit. So here is some better representation of how it should sound, recorded with OBS Studio.




god damn, i tried up4 mic in online games, but people can barely hear me, and i had to put it close to lips, haha, your mic sounds way better


----------



## DeJaVu

Ufasas said:


> god damn, i tried up4 mic in online games, but people can barely hear me, and i had to put it close to lips, haha, your mic sounds way better


Both up2 and up4 should have the same mic judging by advertisement materials, but might be in bit different position due to the UP4 size. On the up2 mic works bit louder(even though counterintuitive) when type c connector pointed towards mouth instead of the mic hole, so you can try that too.
Also the soft youre using(i assume discord?) might not be adjusted accordingly, mess around with the settings a bit, and also check if mic volume is turned all the way up in windows recording devices.
lastly, could you record a sample of your mic using OBS studio in about same position as me? Boost can be adjusted through the obs mic settings, do no boost , 6db and 12db, so we have at least some consistency.

@Shanling  Could you please add mic boost setting to the app/firmware? It would be awesome having that with such a good mic that you already have on your devices.


----------



## DeJaVu

@Shanling I see on the UP2 battery level is reported by HFP, which is a problem for Win 10 and it doesnt report battery lvl because of that. BLE does display battery lvl in Win 10. When scanning for device, BLE is available as additional device and can be paired, but the UP2 doesnt establish the BLE connection for some reason after pairing(tried on 2 pcs, Hiby W3 connects and reports battery no problem). Intentional or a bug? Solution?


----------



## Shanling

DeJaVu said:


> @Shanling I see on the UP2 battery level is reported by HFP, which is a problem for Win 10 and it doesnt report battery lvl because of that. BLE does display battery lvl in Win 10. When scanning for device, BLE is available as additional device and can be paired, but the UP2 doesnt establish the BLE connection for some reason after pairing(tried on 2 pcs, Hiby W3 connects and reports battery no problem). Intentional or a bug? Solution?


Design decision. Engineers didn't really plan for use of UP2/4 with windows over Bluetooth.


----------



## Ufasas

I tried usb-c to usb-c data/charging cable for LG v30 <-> shanling up4 connection, but it didn't recognize? Do I actually need exactly usb-c - usb-c OTG cable something?


----------



## Hifiaddict

Anyone know if i can connect the  UP4 to my windows10 pc via aptx bluetooth?
 Will i then be able to use eq when connected via the bluetooth?


----------



## DeJaVu

Hifiaddict said:


> Anyone know if i can connect the  UP4 to my windows10 pc via aptx bluetooth?
> Will i then be able to use eq when connected via the bluetooth?


Works with up2, so i see no reason why it wouldnt with UP4. EQ also works in usb dac mode 44/48kHz, and LDAC 44/48kHz sample rates


----------



## Hifiaddict

DeJaVu said:


> Works with up2, so i see no reason why it wouldnt with UP4. EQ also works in usb dac mode 44/48kHz, and LDAC 44/48kHz sample rates


Thanks DeJaVu i think i will buy one just hope it can drive my Focal Celestee.


----------



## DeJaVu

Hifiaddict said:


> Thanks DeJaVu i think i will buy one just hope it can drive my Focal Celestee.


Not hard to drive judging by their specs, UP2 drives perfectly fine 32Ω 102dB/mW phones, and you have bit more power on SE with UP4, and plenty more on balanced.
Though worth noting is that eq is bit quirky with LDAC for me as its not meant to work with it, and doesnt work with default LDAC sampling rate (96kHz) and youll need to switch to 44 every time you reconnect through developer options on android.

Btw, isnt it bit of a crime to use those headphones with aptx?


----------



## Hifiaddict (Mar 3, 2021)

DeJaVu said:


> Not hard to drive judging by their specs, UP2 drives perfectly fine 32Ω 102dB/mW phones, and you have bit more power on SE with UP4, and plenty more on balanced.
> Though worth noting is that eq is bit quirky with LDAC for me as its not meant to work with it, and doesnt work with default LDAC sampling rate (96kHz) and youll need to switch to 44 every time you reconnect through developer options on android.
> 
> Btw, isnt it bit of a crime to use those headphones with aptx?


Yes it is a bit of a crime but i wont allways be using it with bluetooth. I have a Teac Ud505 and it sounds very good but sometimes i just want some freedom to move around.  Alltho the TeacUd505 is good but i would like a little bass boost will the up4 manage that whitout distortion?


----------



## DeJaVu

Hifiaddict said:


> Yes it is a bit of a crime but i wont allways be using it with bluetooth. I have a Teac Ud505 and it sounds very good but sometimes i just want some freedom to move around.  Alltho the TeacUd505 is good but i would like a little bass boost will the up4 manage that whitout distortion?


App doesnt have sort of a preamp for eq boost compensation, and everything i have is bassy and i usually go down, or max 2-3db up on higher frequencies and havent noticed distorsion with my usage.Maybe app compensates automatically idk, i couldnt comment on that, maybe @Shanling will clear things up.

If you have optical or coax out you can have LDAC on your PC with Fiio BTA30(throught usb it transmits max aptx HD). LDAC on PC can also be achieved with some software trickery for couple $ or free if you already have bt dongle and youre feeling adventurous. Or at least get Avantree DG60 dongle for aptx HD support, aptx LL too. Youll get lower sentence for that crime .


----------



## Hifiaddict

DeJaVu said:


> App doesnt have sort of a preamp for eq boost compensation, and everything i have is bassy and i usually go down, or max 2-3db up on higher frequencies and havent noticed distorsion with my usage.Maybe app compensates automatically idk, i couldnt comment on that, maybe @Shanling will clear things up.
> 
> If you have optical or coax out you can have LDAC on your PC with Fiio BTA30(throught usb it transmits max aptx HD). LDAC on PC can also be achieved with some software trickery for couple $ or free if you already have bt dongle and youre feeling adventurous. Or at least get Avantree DG60 dongle for aptx HD support, aptx LL too. Youll get lower sentence for that crime .


My pc dosen`t have optical or coax but i could get the Avantree DG60 dongle for my pc, is aptx Hd that much better noticeable sound than aptx?
I am still confused as which bluetooth recevier i should buy what do you think of Fiio btr3, btr5, EarStudio ES100Mk2?


----------



## DeJaVu (Mar 3, 2021)

Hifiaddict said:


> My pc dosen`t have optical or coax but i could get the Avantree DG60 dongle for my pc, is aptx Hd that much better noticeable sound than aptx?
> I am still confused as which bluetooth recevier i should buy what do you think of Fiio btr3, btr5, EarStudio ES100Mk2?


Its subtle but noticeable, though i dont have so expensive headphones like yours, so it will probably be more noticeable for you. You can check the difference here and see if you can tell and do you think its worth it. Use the focals ofcourse. You can either upload your flac that youre very familiar with the sound, or use some of the sample tracks on the site.
If i had all possible ones in front of me to choose one, id take the Qudelix 5K because of the features it offers. If only shipping option to my country wasnt DHL($30), and the fact that it cant escape customs + tax because its with DHL(another$30-40) + the DHL fee for preparing the customs documents($20-30), and it comes to around $200. So its a no go just because of that, but if money wasnt object or it costs less to get it to you i wouldnt think twice. Theres another thread about that one, you can check it out.

Btw, UP2 is also great considering the price, and will be enough for your headphones. Havent heard btr3k as its still on the way to me.


----------



## Shanling

Hifiaddict said:


> Yes it is a bit of a crime but i wont allways be using it with bluetooth. I have a Teac Ud505 and it sounds very good but sometimes i just want some freedom to move around.  Alltho the TeacUd505 is good but i would like a little bass boost will the up4 manage that whitout distortion?



If you will be running UP4 from computer, you have access to many great software EQ programs or plug ins. They would offer better EQ than the one build into Shanling Controller app.


----------



## RadarJammer

You can have LDAC on PC with a Shanling Q1 or a TempoTec V1 as transmitters.


----------



## ExS0

Does the UP4 support wired mode with android devices?, And if yes is there a specific type of type c to type c wire needed?


----------



## chifihead

ExS0 said:


> Does the UP4 support wired mode with android devices?, And if yes is there a specific type of type c to type c wire needed?


It does, but you'll have to do some acrobatics to get it to work. 

You'll need an OTG adapter and then a USB A to USB C cable. 

Phone  - OTG - Cable - UP4

Honesty I haven't tried it myself, just going by the testimony of other people.


----------



## DeJaVu

chifihead said:


> It does, but you'll have to do some acrobatics to get it to work.
> 
> You'll need an OTG adapter and then a USB A to USB C cable.
> 
> ...


OTG is the same cable just having 2 pins differently wired, so you could go with single type c to type c cable thats wired for OTG. That stuff with the OTG adapter other people were mentioning, is if you have just a standard usb c cable.


----------



## chifihead

DeJaVu said:


> OTG is the same cable just having 2 pins differently wired, so you could go with single type c to type c cable thats wired for OTG. That stuff with the OTG adapter other people were mentioning, is if you have just a standard usb c cable.


I can't seem to find any otg cable that's male to male, granted I don't live in a developed country.


----------



## DeJaVu (Mar 18, 2021)

chifihead said:


> I can't seem to find any otg cable that's male to male, granted I don't live in a developed country.


I think i was seeing cables like that for around $10-15, but only one i can find atm is this. Havent tried it. Maybe you can find something cheaper on ali, browse around. Just have in mind that cheap cables can sometimes say otg, while not being otg in reality.

Edit: Heres another cheaper one, and for this one there are some confirmations in feedback that it works as OTG.


----------



## otakunorth

Hi, I just got a UP2 yesterday, but it's stuck on firmware 1.2x I tried updating via the companion app, and it sees that 1.7.5 is available, but after it "updates" the UP2, it says it's still using 1.2 I tried updating via my PC but the install app can never see the UP2, is there something wrong with my unit? Or am I just doing something wrong? Thanks


----------



## DeJaVu

otakunorth said:


> Hi, I just got a UP2 yesterday, but it's stuck on firmware 1.2x I tried updating via the companion app, and it sees that 1.7.5 is available, but after it "updates" the UP2, it says it's still using 1.2 I tried updating via my PC but the install app can never see the UP2, is there something wrong with my unit? Or am I just doing something wrong? Thanks


Its the old version, that can only be updated through PC. 
It seems some old stock is going around, or maybe factory refurbished units(im sure well never get a confirmation on that), as i got mine couple months ago and it also was the old version. There isnt any other disclosed difference than the updating procedure, but there might be. Mine is much less consistent and stable compared to Hiby W3 and Fiio BTR3K, like reconnecting to second source. But if you dont fiddle with it much and have it connected to one source, it works great. So maybe new one is improved on that field too? Well never know, unless someone has them both and can compare.
If we assume that its new old stock, another negative that im pretty certain is connected with the age of the old version and the fact that they come almost fully charged out of the box(meaning battery has been kept at high charge for maybe a year?), battery will have reduced capacity. Mine measured with an expensive USB meter takes in 360mah, while it should be 400mah and usually is bit more than declared on new devices. As a comparison on 9 month old Hiby W3 with declared 320mah i get 315mah in, and on a new BTR3K with declared 330mah i get 340mah in. So for me its around 10-15% less runtime than it should have out of the box, it would be great if you can measure too, im really curious. 
But it sounds great and i like it best out of the 3 i own, so i assume i decided i can live with that, didnt want to go through the hassle of returning it either way.
Btw where did you get it from, so we know not to order from that store? Mine was from @shenzhenaudio , and even with a confirmation from the support agent that they have the newest one, i still got the old one.


----------



## otakunorth

DeJaVu said:


> Its the old version, that can only be updated through PC.
> It seems some old stock is going around, or maybe factory refurbished units(im sure well never get a confirmation on that), as i got mine couple months ago and it also was the old version. There isnt any other disclosed difference than the updating procedure, but there might be. Mine is much less consistent and stable compared to Hiby W3 and Fiio BTR3K, like reconnecting to second source. But if you dont fiddle with it much and have it connected to one source, it works great. So maybe new one is improved on that field too? Well never know, unless someone has them both and can compare.
> If we assume that its new old stock, another negative that im pretty certain is connected with the age of the old version and the fact that they come almost fully charged out of the box(meaning battery has been kept at high charge for maybe a year?), battery will have reduced capacity. Mine measured with an expensive USB meter takes in 360mah, while it should be 400mah and usually is bit more than declared on new devices. As a comparison on 9 month old Hiby W3 with declared 320mah i get 315mah in, and on a new BTR3K with declared 330mah i get 340mah in. So for me its around 10-15% less runtime than it should have out of the box, it would be great if you can measure too, im really curious.
> But it sounds great and i like it best out of the 3 i own, so i assume i decided i can live with that, didnt want to go through the hassle of returning it either way.
> Btw where did you get it from, so we know not to order from that store? Mine was from @shenzhenaudio , and even with a confirmation from the support agent that they have the newest one, i still got the old one.


Yes to all of this, I got it from a cheap aliexpress seller, 
Though I'm having a hard time updating though pc, my pc never detects it as anything but a dac


----------



## otakunorth

This was the store https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000264404492.html?spm=a2g0s.12269583.0.0.aa009606rOw32u


----------



## DeJaVu

otakunorth said:


> Yes to all of this, I got it from a cheap aliexpress seller,
> Though I'm having a hard time updating though pc, my pc never detects it as anything but a dac


http://en.shanling.com/article-UP2-4FwAug.html
You need to unplug earphones/headphones, or it wont enter DFU  mode.


----------



## otakunorth (Mar 20, 2021)

DeJaVu said:


> http://en.shanling.com/article-UP2-4FwAug.html
> You need to unplug earphones/headphones, or it wont enter DFU  mode.


Thank you, that worked, but I still can't use the app to adjust the EQ, it sees the UP2 but the status screen and filter screen are blank, the EQ screen is there but adjustments dont seem to work.

Also battery life only seems to be about 4-5 hours :/
Though it sounds fantastic, as good as my Fiio M7


----------



## otakunorth

Actually, the battery is much worse, I just left it on at mid volume with small iem's and after 1 hour it hit 50% battery life as reported in android


----------



## chifihead

DeJaVu said:


> I think i was seeing cables like that for around $10-15, but only one i can find atm is this. Havent tried it. Maybe you can find something cheaper on ali, browse around. Just have in mind that cheap cables can sometimes say otg, while not being otg in reality.
> 
> Edit: Heres another cheaper one, and for this one there are some confirmations in feedback that it works as OTG.


Thanks! I searched everywhere and can't find any locally.. I would have to source it from Aliexpress (which I really don't want to do unless I have to). 

I think I'm just going to use my existing dongles if I need a dongle, and leave the UP4 for pure BT purposes. Thanks again! 


otakunorth said:


> Actually, the battery is much worse, I just left it on at mid volume with small iem's and after 1 hour it hit 50% battery life as reported in android


Have you done a full battery cycle with the device? (Use it until 5-10% is left, and then fully charge it) 

Sometimes the meter needs some calibrating.


----------



## otakunorth

I will do more testing.


----------



## Shanling

DeJaVu said:


> Its the old version, that can only be updated through PC.
> It seems some old stock is going around, or maybe factory refurbished units(im sure well never get a confirmation on that), as i got mine couple months ago and it also was the old version. There isnt any other disclosed difference than the updating procedure, but there might be. Mine is much less consistent and stable compared to Hiby W3 and Fiio BTR3K, like reconnecting to second source. But if you dont fiddle with it much and have it connected to one source, it works great. So maybe new one is improved on that field too? Well never know, unless someone has them both and can compare.
> If we assume that its new old stock, another negative that im pretty certain is connected with the age of the old version and the fact that they come almost fully charged out of the box(meaning battery has been kept at high charge for maybe a year?), battery will have reduced capacity. Mine measured with an expensive USB meter takes in 360mah, while it should be 400mah and usually is bit more than declared on new devices. As a comparison on 9 month old Hiby W3 with declared 320mah i get 315mah in, and on a new BTR3K with declared 330mah i get 340mah in. So for me its around 10-15% less runtime than it should have out of the box, it would be great if you can measure too, im really curious.
> But it sounds great and i like it best out of the 3 i own, so i assume i decided i can live with that, didnt want to go through the hassle of returning it either way.
> Btw where did you get it from, so we know not to order from that store? Mine was from @shenzhenaudio , and even with a confirmation from the support agent that they have the newest one, i still got the old one.



There is nothing like "New old stock". But if you are buying from Chinese sellers, you can get some unit that was sitting in stock for some time.



otakunorth said:


> Thank you, that worked, but I still can't use the app to adjust the EQ, it sees the UP2 but the status screen and filter screen are blank, the EQ screen is there but adjustments dont seem to work.
> 
> Also battery life only seems to be about 4-5 hours :/
> Though it sounds fantastic, as good as my Fiio M7


Does the app recognize it correctly as firmware V1.7.5? Sometimes it's best to re-install app after you updated UP2 to the new firmware. 


otakunorth said:


> Actually, the battery is much worse, I just left it on at mid volume with small iem's and after 1 hour it hit 50% battery life as reported in android


Try to run full battery cycle and measure actual battery time. Do not rely on the battery status in the system.


----------



## otakunorth

Shanling said:


> There is nothing like "New old stock". But if you are buying from Chinese sellers, you can get some unit that was sitting in stock for some time.
> 
> 
> Does the app recognize it correctly as firmware V1.7.5? Sometimes it's best to re-install app after you updated UP2 to the new firmware.
> ...


The battery still drops fast, but it doesn't die, just hangs at 50% so I think it is ok. 
I can't get the app to work at all, I tried re-installing, it sees the UP2 as being connected and firmware ver as 1.7.5 but, all the screens (filter/staus) are blank, the EQ screen looks like it works, and when I change the EQ I hear an audible click in the headphones, but the EQ doesn't seem to be doing anything, I tired custom and all presets, they all sound 100% the same :/


----------



## Shanling

otakunorth said:


> The battery still drops fast, but it doesn't die, just hangs at 50% so I think it is ok.
> I can't get the app to work at all, I tried re-installing, it sees the UP2 as being connected and firmware ver as 1.7.5 but, all the screens (filter/staus) are blank, the EQ screen looks like it works, and when I change the EQ I hear an audible click in the headphones, but the EQ doesn't seem to be doing anything, I tired custom and all presets, they all sound 100% the same :/



Sending you PM, so we don't bother everybody in here.

Just for EQ, it is not effective if you are using LDAC or LHDC codec. That's the most common issue.


----------



## minciu

Any update about CarMode? Or disable auto-off when BT device is disconnected? I have it pair with Samsung TV and i can turn off my TV couse Schanling is going to off in few minuts.


----------



## Shanling

minciu said:


> Any update about CarMode? Or disable auto-off when BT device is disconnected? I have it pair with Samsung TV and i can turn off my TV couse Schanling is going to off in few minuts.


Unfortunately it's not possible to implement CarMode onto UP2/4, due to hardware solution of charging circuit.  
We have no plan to add feature to disable auto power off.


----------



## ej8989

The battery on the UP4 had been giving me headaches since I bought them 5 months ago. Battery level is inconsistent.
LED stays red even though I've been charging it for more than 3 hours already.
When it turns green and I use them for bluetooth connection, the battery level on android device says it's at 80%.
I'm either using a 5V/1A charger or USB direct to PC. Have you got any plans on fixing this?


----------



## minciu

Shanling said:


> Unfortunately it's not possible to implement CarMode onto UP2/4, due to hardware solution of charging circuit.
> We have no plan to add feature to disable auto power off.


Do i have to buy now BTR3k or BTR5..?  Have You plan to relase new device  with this future?


----------



## Shanling (Mar 29, 2021)

ej8989 said:


> The battery on the UP4 had been giving me headaches since I bought them 5 months ago. Battery level is inconsistent.
> LED stays red even though I've been charging it for more than 3 hours already.
> When it turns green and I use them for bluetooth connection, the battery level on android device says it's at 80%.
> I'm either using a 5V/1A charger or USB direct to PC. Have you got any plans on fixing this?


If you are running on latest firmware, there is nothing more we can do on software side.

If you think this is hardware issue, especially if you are getting significantly shorter battery life than we claim, you can contact your seller for warranty.




minciu said:


> Do i have to buy now BTR3k or BTR5..?  Have You plan to relase new device  with this future?


Can not comment on our future plans in more details, but yes, we have new Bluetooth amp coming.


----------



## minciu (Mar 30, 2021)

Shanling said:


> Can not comment on our future plans in more details, but yes, we have new Bluetooth amp coming.


It will be with car mode or BT-DAC for Samsung TV? Also with volume memory for device like UP2 after one of updated.


----------



## Holger Weiß

Late to the party, got a UP4 as well now. Core functionality is very nice in many ways. Just two small gripes:

The documentation says that AAC usage would be indicated by the LED being cyan, for me it seems to be the same blue both for SBC and AAC (the app does confirm the usage of AAC while the LED is blue). Is it clearly cyan in the AAC case for others?
I totally get why others like the single button control. I do myself. Until it comes to triple or quadruple click  I use assistant functionality quite regularly, and getting the quadruple click right is often asking too much of my coordinative skills. I think it would help _me_ a lot if the UP4 would allow for a little more delay between the individual clicks that make up for a triple/quadruple click (even though that would obviously delay accepting a single/double/triple click by the same amount) …


----------



## Shanling

Holger Weiß said:


> Late to the party, got a UP4 as well now. Core functionality is very nice in many ways. Just two small gripes:
> 
> The documentation says that AAC usage would be indicated by the LED being cyan, for me it seems to be the same blue both for SBC and AAC (the app does confirm the usage of AAC while the LED is blue). Is it clearly cyan in the AAC case for others?
> I totally get why others like the single button control. I do myself. Until it comes to triple or quadruple click  I use assistant functionality quite regularly, and getting the quadruple click right is often asking too much of my coordinative skills. I think it would help _me_ a lot if the UP4 would allow for a little more delay between the individual clicks that make up for a triple/quadruple click (even though that would obviously delay accepting a single/double/triple click by the same amount) …


The difference between blue and cyan can be quite small, but they should look different. But if your phone shows it correctly as AAC, you do not really need to worry.

Yes, 4x click can take little bit of practice.


----------



## deviltrombone

Question about the multipoint: Is it possible to manually switch between devices, or does it have a "priority" feature like the Qudelix-5K, which works very well for me and does provide automatic switching. The problem is I have a USB transmitter for my PC that prevents automatic switching for receivers that lack the 5K's priority feature, and the ability to manually switch is something I've only seen on the FiiO BTR3.


----------



## fsi22

deviltrombone said:


> Question about the multipoint: Is it possible to manually switch between devices, or does it have a "priority" feature like the Qudelix-5K, which works very well for me and does provide automatic switching. The problem is I have a USB transmitter for my PC that prevents automatic switching for receivers that lack the 5K's priority feature, and the ability to manually switch is something I've only seen on the FiiO BTR3.



How do you manually switch on the Fiio?


----------



## deviltrombone

fsi22 said:


> How do you manually switch on the Fiio?


You double-tap the power button, but you may have to set it up first in the app, assuming you can connect to that pile of junk.


----------



## fsi22

deviltrombone said:


> You double-tap the power button, but you may have to set it up first in the app, assuming you can connect to that pile of junk.


Thanks, I also have a Btr5, which doesn't have that option.


----------



## Holger Weiß

Shanling said:


> The difference between blue and cyan can be quite small, but they should look different. But if your phone shows it correctly as AAC, you do not really need to worry.


Fair enough, thanks!


Shanling said:


> Yes, 4x click can take little bit of practice.


I’ve noticed that the maximum delay allowed between the four individual clicks seems to be significantly shorter than the maximum delay between the two clicks that make up for a double click. I.e., these steps are interpreted as a double click just fine: _Click, wait 200 ms, click._ But the following steps do _not_ work as a quadruple click (because they’re interpreted as two double clicks or something if the interval between the clicks isn’t kept shorter):_ Click, wait 200 ms, click, wait 200 ms, click, wait 200 ms, click_.

It seems a bit like the first click starts a fixed time window and once that expires, the number of clicks is counted? I’d think that behavior would be ‘wrong’ (UX-wise). Wouldn’t you rather want each individual click to start a _new_ (shorter) time window, and if _that_ times out assume no further clicks will be following? (Of course, I’m just guessing the current logic, and I didn’t actually measure timings, sorry.)


----------



## Shanling

deviltrombone said:


> Question about the multipoint: Is it possible to manually switch between devices, or does it have a "priority" feature like the Qudelix-5K, which works very well for me and does provide automatic switching. The problem is I have a USB transmitter for my PC that prevents automatic switching for receivers that lack the 5K's priority feature, and the ability to manually switch is something I've only seen on the FiiO BTR3.


No such setting or function. At default, UP2/4 gives priority to the currently active device or to the one that was connected second.


----------



## Ace Bee

Can someone tell me this based on usage of Shanling UP4:

1. Battery backup in low gain SE output (guessing 15 hours)?
2. Battery backup in High gain SE output?
3. Battery backup in Dual DAC Boost mode SE output?

I'm streaming from phone, local music files, aptx codec.

Thank you in advance. @Shanling can you help?


----------



## Mellowship

Dual DAC mode in SE, using high impedance headphones (ex. Sennheiser HD565 ovation, 150 ohm), which demands high volumes, more or less 4 hours. With lower impedances and lower volumes, more or less 6 hours.

With the low gain mode and low impedance headphones or IEM, it lasts so long I didn't pay attention.


----------



## Ace Bee

Mellowship said:


> Dual DAC mode in SE, using high impedance headphones (ex. Sennheiser HD565 ovation, 150 ohm), which demands high volumes, more or less 4 hours. With lower impedances and lower volumes, more or less 6 hours.
> 
> With the low gain mode and low impedance headphones or IEM, it lasts so long I didn't pay attention.


I think I'm getting 7 hours, using iem, 23 ohm. 
I'll try maxing volume from mobile and controlling volume with volume wheel.


----------



## Ace Bee

Mellowship said:


> Dual DAC mode in SE, using high impedance headphones (ex. Sennheiser HD565 ovation, 150 ohm), which demands high volumes, more or less 4 hours. With lower impedances and lower volumes, more or less 6 hours.
> 
> With the low gain mode and low impedance headphones or IEM, it lasts so long I didn't pay attention.


Thanks, by the way.


----------



## Shanling

Ace Bee said:


> Can someone tell me this based on usage of Shanling UP4:
> 
> 1. Battery backup in low gain SE output (guessing 15 hours)?
> 2. Battery backup in High gain SE output?
> ...


Medium volume, low gain, AAC codec and good Bluetooth signal, you are around 15 hours.
Switching to Dual DAC mode, you are closer to 10.
Then it can be affected by volume setting, which codec you using, even how good is signal quality, etc.


----------



## Ace Bee

Shanling said:


> Medium volume, low gain, AAC codec and good Bluetooth signal, you are around 15 hours.
> Switching to Dual DAC mode, you are closer to 10.
> Then it can be affected by volume setting, which codec you using, even how good is signal quality, etc.


Medium volume, dual dac, aptx codec, good signal - how much is it going to be?


----------



## Shanling

Ace Bee said:


> Medium volume, dual dac, aptx codec, good signal - how much is it going to be?


Less than 10 hours most likely.


----------



## Mony

Держит около 5-6часов.aptx,наушники kz.Батарея очень слабая,менял два плеера,оба держит батарею.А так вполне себе хороший плеер


----------



## Ace Bee

Mony said:


> Держит около 5-6часов.aptx,наушники kz.Батарея очень слабая,менял два плеера,оба держит батарею.А так вполне себе хороший плеер


What I understood is, with kz earphone, using aptx, it runs for 5-6 hours. But which one? UP2 or UP4?

For me, on UP4, using dual dac BOOST mode, with aptx, and a hybrid iem with around 18 ohm impedance, it ran for 8 hours 45 min. 

Did not understand the later part of your statement from google translation.


----------



## senorbroom

I have a first-run UP2 and I just manually updated the firmware using the windows updater. The update seemed to be successful but when it reconnected to Windows it was recognised as an UP4. I have reconnected it to my iPhone and it is recognised as an UP2. The Shanling app now recognises it as an UP2 and is able to connect to it. However, the status info is blank and the version number is blank. The EQ function does not work and the RGB/shutdown volume memory settings do not stick upon reconnection. I have deleted the Shanling app and reconnected but nothing has changed. What are my options here?


----------



## Shanling

senorbroom said:


> I have a first-run UP2 and I just manually updated the firmware using the windows updater. The update seemed to be successful but when it reconnected to Windows it was recognised as an UP4. I have reconnected it to my iPhone and it is recognised as an UP2. The Shanling app now recognises it as an UP2 and is able to connect to it. However, the status info is blank and the version number is blank. The EQ function does not work and the RGB/shutdown volume memory settings do not stick upon reconnection. I have deleted the Shanling app and reconnected but nothing has changed. What are my options here?


On computer, you can ignore it. It sometimes can happen to show up as UP4.

on iOS, if the app shows up like this, it means it's not properly paired with UP2. Please try to unpair it and repair it, sometimes it can take few times.


----------



## senorbroom

Shanling said:


> On computer, you can ignore it. It sometimes can happen to show up as UP4.
> 
> on iOS, if the app shows up like this, it means it's not properly paired with UP2. Please try to unpair it and repair it, sometimes it can take few times.


Cheers, that worked. I completely removed from iPhone, deleted app and repaired.


----------



## Ace Bee

@Shanling please help me with instructions for how to use the UP4 in USB-DAC mode. I connected it to my laptop (Windows 7), drivers got installed automatically, but then music was not coming through it. Any particular mode to be selected in UP4 or in Laptop? Please help.


----------



## Shanling

Ace Bee said:


> @Shanling please help me with instructions for how to use the UP4 in USB-DAC mode. I connected it to my laptop (Windows 7), drivers got installed automatically, but then music was not coming through it. Any particular mode to be selected in UP4 or in Laptop? Please help.


Be sure to turn on the UP4 after connecting it to USB.
There is nothing else.


----------



## Budgetconstraint

I was planning to get the UP2... My requirements are low, just YouTube music from my Poco X3 phone to a pair of KZ ZS10 Pro... 
That's why I spent the past few nights reading through all 80+ pages of this thread... Lol.... Now I regret if I should've done so or not.
I just wanted something simple that works when I switch it on... Not interested to tinker with all the settings and stuff... Just a reliable Bluetooth connection and decent sound quality.
Is it me or these products seems to have lots of intermittent issues? Or could it be those who had posted here are the minority who came in because they happen to encounter issues and the rest of the silent majority are good with it?
I'm not a techie so I'll be dead if significant troubleshooting is required just to get things working. Especially when the after sales policies from online purchases are generally crap, if u know what I'm saying... It's almost a buy and hope for the best scenario...


----------



## Shanling (May 5, 2021)

Budgetconstraint said:


> I was planning to get the UP2... My requirements are low, just YouTube music from my Poco X3 phone to a pair of KZ ZS10 Pro...
> That's why I spent the past few nights reading through all 80+ pages of this thread... Lol.... Now I regret if I should've done so or not.
> I just wanted something simple that works when I switch it on... Not interested to tinker with all the settings and stuff... Just a reliable Bluetooth connection and decent sound quality.
> Is it me or these products seems to have lots of intermittent issues? Or could it be those who had posted here are the minority who came in because they happen to encounter issues and the rest of the silent majority are good with it?
> I'm not a techie so I'll be dead if significant troubleshooting is required just to get things working. Especially when the after sales policies from online purchases are generally crap, if u know what I'm saying... It's almost a buy and hope for the best scenario...


There were few firmware updates to UP2, so it's working quite bit better now.

If you are not interested in tinkering with settings, just pair it with your phone and you should be good to go.

And we have good sellers around the world, for example in Singapore it's Jaben. They will provide you with better customer support than random seller on Aliexpress.


----------



## BenF

Shanling said:


> There were few firmware updates to UA2, so it's working quite bit better now.
> 
> If you are not interested in tinkering with settings, just pair it with your phone and you should be good to go.
> 
> And we have good sellers around the world, for example in Singapore it's Jaben. They will provide you with better customer support than random seller on Aliexpress.


Do you mean UA2 or UP2? I don't see any firmware updates for UA2.


----------



## Budgetconstraint

Shanling said:


> There were few firmware updates to UA2, so it's working quite bit better now.
> 
> If you are not interested in tinkering with settings, just pair it with your phone and you should be good to go.
> 
> And we have good sellers around the world, for example in Singapore it's Jaben. They will provide you with better customer support than random seller on Aliexpress.


Thanks


----------



## senorbroom

Hi Shanling, could you please provide some guidance on which USB-C cables allowing charging and to use as a DAC on a Macbook? My new M1 Macbook only has USB-C ports and I've tried three USB-C to USB-C cables with the UP2 recognising none of them. I've tried a UGreen cable (https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B07PLX342V/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and a Samsung USB-C cable that came with their T2 SSD. If I try the Samsung USB-A to USB-C cable that came with the T2 SSD then I am able to charge from an iPad 12w charger.

I can imagine that it won't accept charging from a high-powered wall adapter but I don't understand why it isn't working with a Macbook port.


----------



## Shanling

BenF said:


> Do you mean UA2 or UP2? I don't see any firmware updates for UA2.


Oh, I meant UP2.


senorbroom said:


> Hi Shanling, could you please provide some guidance on which USB-C cables allowing charging and to use as a DAC on a Macbook? My new M1 Macbook only has USB-C ports and I've tried three USB-C to USB-C cables with the UP2 recognising none of them. I've tried a UGreen cable (https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B07PLX342V/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and a Samsung USB-C cable that came with their T2 SSD. If I try the Samsung USB-A to USB-C cable that came with the T2 SSD then I am able to charge from an iPad 12w charger.
> 
> I can imagine that it won't accept charging from a high-powered wall adapter but I don't understand why it isn't working with a Macbook port.


Sorry,we never tested Macbooks with our devices.
For charging, we recommend to use only chargers with USB-A output.


----------



## dougms3

Is there any plan to release an upgrade to the UP4 or maybe a higher tier device using the es9219c or other dac?  

I have the up4 and the dual es9218 dacs are rock solid and performance is excellent but if there were an "up6" or "up8" lets say , with a higher end dac ... I'd buy it.


----------



## senorbroom

Shanling said:


> Oh, I meant UP2.
> 
> Sorry,we never tested Macbooks with our devices.
> For charging, we recommend to use only chargers with USB-A output.


So you advertise it working as a driver-free plug-and-play USB-C amplifier (taken from https://en.shanling.com/product/239 - the product is even being promoted sitting on top of a MacBook) but you never actually tested it? Your website even says “easy connection with any USB-C cable” which is patently untrue.

I’ve worked out that if I plug an Apple male USB-C to female USB-A dongle and then plug the supplied USB-C to USB-C cable in then I am able to use it to charge and also as a DAC. Could you please ask one of your engineers to investigate why this is or otherwise stop promoting the product with something it can’t do.


----------



## dougms3

senorbroom said:


> So you advertise it working as a driver-free plug-and-play USB-C amplifier (taken from https://en.shanling.com/product/239 - the product is even being promoted sitting on top of a MacBook) but you never actually tested it? Your website even says “easy connection with any USB-C cable” which is patently untrue.
> 
> I’ve worked out that if I plug an Apple male USB-C to female USB-A dongle and then plug the supplied USB-C to USB-C cable in then I am able to use it to charge and also as a DAC. Could you please ask one of your engineers to investigate why this is or otherwise stop promoting the product with something it can’t do.


I find it curious you completed evaded the fact that it could be an Apple problem, which most of the time it is.  Apple, if you didn't know, is the type of company that will try to intentionally make non-Apple branded products incompatible with their crap so you have to spend more money on their brand.

While there are some minor issues with this device, just be glad theres a place for you to ask questions and receive support directly from the company on a public forum.  Shanling has been around since the 1980s and are a very reputable company.  Lets be civil and not act like an entitled douche that expects world class service because they're a prime member.

Or you could goto the Apple store with this problem and a moron that knows less than you from the "genius" bar, will most likely give you the finger with a smile and condescending tone of voice then make you wait 3 hours and tell you, you need a new macbook.


----------



## Shanling

dougms3 said:


> Is there any plan to release an upgrade to the UP4 or maybe a higher tier device using the es9219c or other dac?
> 
> I have the up4 and the dual es9218 dacs are rock solid and performance is excellent but if there were an "up6" or "up8" lets say , with a higher end dac ... I'd buy it.


Yes, there is something new coming in the UP line 


senorbroom said:


> So you advertise it working as a driver-free plug-and-play USB-C amplifier (taken from https://en.shanling.com/product/239 - the product is even being promoted sitting on top of a MacBook) but you never actually tested it? Your website even says “easy connection with any USB-C cable” which is patently untrue.
> 
> I’ve worked out that if I plug an Apple male USB-C to female USB-A dongle and then plug the supplied USB-C to USB-C cable in then I am able to use it to charge and also as a DAC. Could you please ask one of your engineers to investigate why this is or otherwise stop promoting the product with something it can’t do.


Ok, so it seems it has some problem recognizing USB-C port on your M1 Macbook.  Good to know that the adapter and using original cable works.


----------



## dougms3 (May 6, 2021)

Are you able to share the release date or when you will announce the release date?

Perhaps a preview or premonition of what is to come?

If we guess, can you tell us if its correct? 

I'll go first, Quad es9038 dac with 30 hour battery life in half the size of the UP4 and it has a button thats shoots out a rainbow into the night sky like the bat signal when you need customer support.


----------



## Holger Weiß

For what it's worth:


senorbroom said:


> So you advertise it working as a driver-free plug-and-play USB-C amplifier


That's how it works for me on several systems (including Linux).


----------



## cel4145

ASR's review of the UP4 is out. Amir said he could not get the unit to switch gain modes when used with windows as a DAC. Is this normal?


----------



## holsen

cel4145 said:


> ASR's review of the UP4 is out. Amir said he could not get the unit to switch gain modes when used with windows as a DAC. Is this normal?


You switch gain modes with the with iOS or Android Controller App.  All settings are changed and controlled with the companion controller app.


----------



## cel4145

holsen said:


> You switch gain modes with the with iOS or Android Controller App.  All settings are changed and controlled with the companion controller app.



You can switch gain mode on the device itself without using an app.

So you're saying that functionality is not possible in Windows?


----------



## senorbroom (May 7, 2021)

dougms3 said:


> I find it curious you completed evaded the fact that it could be an Apple problem, which most of the time it is.  Apple, if you didn't know, is the type of company that will try to intentionally make non-Apple branded products incompatible with their crap so you have to spend more money on their brand.
> 
> While there are some minor issues with this device, just be glad theres a place for you to ask questions and receive support directly from the company on a public forum.  Shanling has been around since the 1980s and are a very reputable company.  Lets be civil and not act like an entitled douche that expects world class service because they're a prime member.
> 
> Or you could goto the Apple store with this problem and a moron that knows less than you from the "genius" bar, will most likely give you the finger with a smile and condescending tone of voice then make you wait 3 hours and tell you, you need a new macbook.


I began by asking a simple question: which is the best USB-C cable to use? I received the answer “we don’t test on MacBooks” (despite the fact the product is promoted as working on MacBooks). *That’s not support*. Yes, it potentially could be an Apple problem. If it’s an Apple problem it means the device is not plug-and-play for Apple devices and they should stop advertising it as such.

My main criticism is how *incurious* they are about it. I went looking for answers earlier in the thread and found examples of early users realising they were unable to charge from USB-C adapters. Shanling just shrugged their shoulders and said “use the supplied USB-A cable”. With the entire industry shifting towards USB-C ports and chargers don’t you think that attitude is a bit short-sighted? I just want to know *why* because then I can hopefully find a solution.

What is working:

UP2 charges from Apple 5w charger (USB-A cable)
UP2 charges from Ultimate Ears/Apple 12w charger (USB-A cable)
UP2 charges from and works as DAC from Intel MacBook (USB-A cable)
UP2 charges from and works as DAC from M1 MacBook (USB-A cable —> adapter —> USB-C port)
What is not working:

UP2 unable to charge from USB-C chargers (USB-C cable)
UP2 unable to charge/connect with M1 MacBook (USB-C cable)
I’m not an engineer but if I had to guess I’d say the UP2 is set to only expect a small amount of power and lacks the ability to negotiate a lower power delivery rate using USB-C. When it receives a USB-C cable input directly the high amount of power means it triggers some safety mechanism and won’t turn on. Does this sound about right, Shanling? Is this something you’re able to fix for future versions of your devices?


----------



## holsen

cel4145 said:


> You can switch gain mode on the device itself without using an app.
> 
> So you're saying that functionality is not possible in Windows?


If that's true, and I'm not disputing that, ive never done it that way.  I simply used the controller app one time to enable high gain and car mode and never used it again.  I do use the UP2 with windows and it is completely plug and play but the gain setting was made using the app.


----------



## dougms3

senorbroom said:


> I began by asking a simple question: which is the best USB-C cable to use? I received the answer “we don’t test on MacBooks” (despite the fact the product is promoted as working on MacBooks). *That’s not support*. Yes, it potentially could be an Apple problem. If it’s an Apple problem it means the device is not plug-and-play for Apple devices and they should stop advertising it as such.
> 
> My main criticism is how *incurious* they are about it. I went looking for answers earlier in the thread and found examples of early users realising they were unable to charge from USB-C adapters. Shanling just shrugged their shoulders and said “use the supplied USB-A cable”. With the entire industry shifting towards USB-C ports and chargers don’t you think that attitude is a bit short-sighted? I just want to know *why* because then I can hopefully find a solution.
> 
> ...


This is not the tone of your response earlier, it is a valuable thing to have a manufacturer here responding to support questions and I felt you were being unreasonable.  I apologize for my vulgarity.  

In my experience with apple and USB, things tend to be incompatible.  Even if they work now they may not work later.  Apple does weird things to make things "proprietary" and expects companies to follow their path instead of conforming to the industry standard.  Sometimes it can be a good thing but in this case its a bad thing, and it usually hurts the Apple users which I find ironic because they keep buying more Apple stuff, its like Stockholm's syndrome.  

Notice alot of Apple users pay $80 for an uncomfortable 1 button mouse?  

Not always but generally, I would say if something isn't working correctly with Apple stuff, I would always point the finger at Apple first.

If the power trigger on the USB port is the cause, again thats an Apple problem to begin with.  Not saying Shanling is completely innocent here but Apple should have thought of that while designing the macbook since thats an industry standard that they didn't feel like conforming to.


----------



## Shanling

cel4145 said:


> ASR's review of the UP4 is out. Amir said he could not get the unit to switch gain modes when used with windows as a DAC. Is this normal?


No idea what exactly is going there and what issue is Amir facing. You can normally change gain by double tapping the mode button, even when used with Windows.


holsen said:


> You switch gain modes with the with iOS or Android Controller App.  All settings are changed and controlled with the companion controller app.


You can do it in the app, you can also change gain and filters by the mode button.


senorbroom said:


> I’m not an engineer but if I had to guess I’d say the UP2 is set to only expect a small amount of power and lacks the ability to negotiate a lower power delivery rate using USB-C. When it receives a USB-C cable input directly the high amount of power means it triggers some safety mechanism and won’t turn on. Does this sound about right, Shanling? Is this something you’re able to fix for future versions of your devices?


Yes, UP2 and UP4 do not work with USB-C chargers, it was mentioned few times in this thread. Will hopefully be fixed for future devices of UP line.


----------



## senorbroom (May 7, 2021)

dougms3 said:


> This is not the tone of your response earlier, it is a valuable thing to have a manufacturer here responding to support questions and I felt you were being unreasonable.  I apologize for my vulgarity.
> 
> In my experience with apple and USB, things tend to be incompatible.  Even if they work now they may not work later.  Apple does weird things to make things "proprietary" and expects companies to follow their path instead of conforming to the industry standard.  Sometimes it can be a good thing but in this case its a bad thing, and it usually hurts the Apple users which I find ironic because they keep buying more Apple stuff, its like Stockholm's syndrome.
> 
> ...


I agree that it’s good to have a manufacturer here. As you identified my tone was pointed - this is because the manufacturer wasn’t providing support. I really don’t mean this to sound antagonistic but manufacturers aren’t just here out of the goodness of their heart - these forums are a great way to advertise products to audiophiles (which is exactly how I found this product).

I actually disagree with your point re: Apple and USB-C. Evidence online points to them being one of the most standards complaint regarding a pretty messy rollout of the new technology. For example, their iPhone fast charge uses spec-compliant USB PD while competitors such as Samsung, Qualcomm and OnePlus all use proprietary implementations. The only point where I can think of the Apple chargers being an issue is that some past models have limited PD profiles (e.g. the 29w charger with limited profiles which was supplanted by the 30w charger).

I’ve done some more testing on my Windows laptop which implies it’s not an Apple problem.

What is working:

UP2 charges from Apple 30w USB-C with adapter (USB-A cable —> adapter —> USB-C port)
UP2 charges from and works as DAC from Dell Lattitude laptop (USB-A cable)
UP2 charges from and works as DAC from Dell Lattitude laptop (USB-A cable —> adapter —> USB-C port)
What is not working:

UP2 unable to charge from Nintendo Switch or Apple 30w USB-C charger (USB-C cable)
UP2 unable to charge/connect with Dell Lattitude (USB-C cable)
Seeing as both Dell and Apple laptops exhibit the same behaviour, and that zero USB-C chargers have worked, I would conclude that the Shanling UP2 has no real USB-C support and is not USB-C standards compliant.

If anyone has been able to make a direct USB-C to USB-C connection work I’d love to know how they did it.

Edit: I will add this just so I don’t come off as a negative Nancy - I do thoroughly enjoy the UP2. I purchased it on release and use it daily. The Bluetooth functionality is great for when I need to be portable but I love how revealing the sound is when used as a DAC. Being a two-in-one device, the UP2 has replaced my Audioengine D1 as a DAC.


----------



## Ace Bee

Shanling said:


> No idea what exactly is going there and what issue is Amir facing. You can normally change gain by double tapping the mode button, even when used with Windows.


DOuble tapping the mode button sometimes do not work for me, while using it in bluetooth. Although I use it in boost mode only, hence it does not matter to me.

But I am facing a problem. While I am using the UP4, in one hour, on an average, 2-3 times the signal will cut off and then resume again. Even while hte phone and the UP4 are close together with no interference between them. Please solve this @Shanling . This is really irritating.


----------



## Shanling (May 8, 2021)

Ace Bee said:


> DOuble tapping the mode button sometimes do not work for me, while using it in bluetooth. Although I use it in boost mode only, hence it does not matter to me.
> 
> But I am facing a problem. While I am using the UP4, in one hour, on an average, 2-3 times the signal will cut off and then resume again. Even while hte phone and the UP4 are close together with no interference between them. Please solve this @Shanling . This is really irritating.


This can be caused by random things, as we are dealing with Wireless in busy spectrum. Not something that can be just fixed without exactly knowing what could be causing it at your place.


----------



## Ace Bee

Shanling said:


> This can be caused by random things, as we are dealing with Wireless in busy spectrum. Not something that can be just fixed without exactly knowing what could be causing it at your place.


I see...okay..


----------



## Muddy Walter

Ace Bee said:


> I see...okay..


Could be a wireless issue but could be an Android issue or a player issue. If you stream high quality the phone (or remote server) can struggle or a music player may have a bug. It's possible to get bluetooth bug reports which could show up some issue. Worth looking into ...


----------



## Ace Bee

Muddy Walter said:


> Could be a wireless issue but could be an Android issue or a player issue. If you stream high quality the phone (or remote server) can struggle or a music player may have a bug. It's possible to get bluetooth bug reports which could show up some issue. Worth looking into ...


Interesting. Will try. I am using UAPP. have to try other apps to see if it occurs. I have poweramp, foobar2000, and musicolet as well.


----------



## Mony

Плееру 3 месяца,батарея держит 3-4 часа на aptx,заряжается за 50 минут.Кто то знает тип батареи или разбирал плеер чтобы заменить


----------



## Shanling

Mony said:


> Плееру 3 месяца,батарея держит 3-4 часа на aptx,заряжается за 50 минут.Кто то знает тип батареи или разбирал плеер чтобы заменить


If you are having issues with battery on 3 month old unit, please contact your seller for warranty repair/replacement.


----------



## AandutzDee

Is UP4 leathercase can be used as a clip on? I just clicked buy UP4 and searching for information here but not many about the leathercase..


----------



## Shanling

AandutzDee said:


> Is UP4 leathercase can be used as a clip on? I just clicked buy UP4 and searching for information here but not many about the leathercase..


There is strip of leather with a button. So it can be put on belts, straps, etc.


----------



## AandutzDee

@Shanling thank you for your response.. okay so i assume the leather case can't be used as a clip on then.. i bought up4 and the leathercase but it still on the way for deliveries, just curious when i see a post here with photo that the strap can be bent. When i googled back then, all the the strap photos seems straight... since i'm looking forward to use the clip on function much. Maybe will try some diy stuff 😁😁


----------



## Mellowship

AandutzDee said:


> @Shanling thank you for your response.. okay so i assume the leather case can't be used as a clip on then.. i bought up4 and the leathercase but it still on the way for deliveries, just curious when i see a post here with photo that the strap can be bent. When i googled back then, all the the strap photos seems straight... since i'm looking forward to use the clip on function much. Maybe will try some diy stuff 😁😁


I ordered the UP4 along with a leather case, and they have been together from day one. Although the clip is not the most functional solution, the case is very protective and allows for a very easy operation of the wheel and function button. 
The button clip is rather strong on the first months but tends to lose its strength as time goes by - which is natural. It is adequate to use on straps such as backpack straps, and (very) thin belts, but a normal clip would be welcomed in such a good quality leather case.


----------



## AandutzDee

Yes, a button is very much welcomed. But a sturdy strap that allow clip on too would be excellent. The leather case indeed serve more protection that's why i bought it along.. but with a clip on i can hang on almost everywhere in my clothes, a button will need more accessories like belt or something. Just my lazy thinking though. 😋


----------



## otakunorth

I posted a couple of weeks ago about my new UP2 and it's poor battery life, I haven't used it for more than 2 hours at a time as I don't get out much in the lockdown here in Ontario. But I went for a long bike ride today and it went from 100% to dead in just under 6 hours. Extremely disappointed that such an expensive dac/amp can have such poor battery life. I bought this for my bike rides and now I will need to carry a charger with me too.


----------



## Shanling

otakunorth said:


> I posted a couple of weeks ago about my new UP2 and it's poor battery life, I haven't used it for more than 2 hours at a time as I don't get out much in the lockdown here in Ontario. But I went for a long bike ride today and it went from 100% to dead in just under 6 hours. Extremely disappointed that such an expensive dac/amp can have such poor battery life. I bought this for my bike rides and now I will need to carry a charger with me too.


You can try to play around with its setting. For example choose less power hungry than LDAC, switch to lower gain.

If you think you have problematic battery, you can reach out to your seller for warranty.


----------



## crabdog

UP4 4LIF3!


----------



## Mellowship

crabdog said:


> UP4 4LIF3!


Eheheh.

Regarding the battery, once again:
- Using "normal" impedance IEM and headphones (16-32 Ohm), single-ended, in SBC/AAC, low gain, normal listening volume, it lasts longer than you can account for;
- Same but with apt-x, expect to lose about less than one hour of battery life;
- Same but with apt-x HD, a little less;
- Same but with LDAC adaptative, some 2 hours less;
- Same but in medium gain, some 3 hours less;
- Same but in high gain/balanced high, some 4 hours less;
- Full sized high impedance (64-150 Ohms) headphones, LDAC/HWA, single-ended high gain (dual-dac, yellow)/balanced high gain (green), be lucky to get 4 hours. 

The logical conclusion is that the UP4 offers a very large range of options regarding codecs, gain modes and volume selections, hence some of them will signify a low battery consumption and some of them will require much more battery availability. 

Good - no, not good - wonderful news! is that the UP4 is able to power my most hungry full-sized headphones (except the AKG K340, logically - and even this, at full volume, starts to sound almost right, despite its 400 Ohms, a very low sensitivity and its 4 drivers).

Say, if I pick my Sennheiser HD565, at 150 Ohms, and use it in balanced high gain, with apt-x HD, with a good listening volume, the UP4 sounds wonderful, lush mids, a great presence in bass, sweet sweet treble, great dynamics. But I'll be lucky to get more than 3 hours out of it. Same thing for the K701.

If, in many cases, I take my PortaPro or SR60e in medium or low gain, in apt-x, and I usually get more than 7 hours or so.  It still sounds fantastic, but it's a different system with different power requirements, hence, different battery life expectancy.


----------



## Ace Bee

Mellowship said:


> Eheheh.
> 
> Regarding the battery, once again:
> - Using "normal" impedance IEM and headphones (16-32 Ohm), single-ended, in SBC/AAC, low gain, normal listening volume, it lasts longer than you can account for;
> ...


I would like to pitch in here with my experience with UP4: 
>Normal impedance iem (16-32 ohm), single ended, apt-x/apt-x HD, dual DAC boost mode, normal listening volume - around 8 hours and 45 min of total runtime.

I have never used it in low gain mode as the presentation takes a serious hit. High gain also does not reach to the level of dual DAC boost mode, and I of course want the best output always.


----------



## crabdog

I haven't been actively following this thread and I'm having a hard time judging if you guys are praising or criticizing the UP4. So I'll just say: anyone using demanding, power-hungry headphones on a portable BT device designed _primarily _for IEMs and expecting stellar battery life is delusional!


----------



## Mellowship

crabdog said:


> I haven't been actively following this thread and I'm having a hard time judging if you guys are praising or criticizing the UP4. So I'll just say: anyone using demanding, power-hungry headphones on a portable BT device designed _primarily _for IEMs and expecting stellar battery life is delusional!


Exactly my point.


----------



## holsen

crabdog said:


> I haven't been actively following this thread and I'm having a hard time judging if you guys are praising or criticizing the UP4. So I'll just say: anyone using demanding, power-hungry headphones on a portable BT device designed _primarily _for IEMs and expecting stellar battery life is delusional!


Grinning as I read this 😂


----------



## otakunorth

Shanling said:


> You can try to play around with its setting. For example choose less power hungry than LDAC, switch to lower gain.
> 
> If you think you have problematic battery, you can reach out to your seller for warranty.


I'm using aptx on low gain, I guess I will try to get warranty service, but I doubt I will have much luck from the aliexpress seller


----------



## jeromeaparis

ej8989 said:


> The battery on the UP4 had been giving me headaches since I bought them 5 months ago. Battery level is inconsistent.
> LED stays red even though I've been charging it for more than 3 hours already.
> When it turns green and I use them for bluetooth connection, the battery level on android device says it's at 80%.
> I'm either using a 5V/1A charger or USB direct to PC. Have you got any plans on fixing this?


Charging with 1 amp is weak, with a computer, very weak. Try a usb Anker IQ charger, they work well.


----------



## ej8989

jeromeaparis said:


> Charging with 1 amp is weak, with a computer, very weak. Try a usb Anker IQ charger, they work well.


Shanling recommended only using a 5V/1A charger a few pages back.


----------



## boodado

Saw on another thread - Shanling announced the UP5

Shanling UP5

Head-Fi Post


----------



## jeromeaparis

ej8989 said:


> Shanling recommended only using a 5V/1A charger a few pages back.


Yes I read it in the user manual.  I am charging now my UP4.  my meter shows it is charging at  0.3A / 5.10V . UP4 charges slowly.
I am trying to get the best settings to use the HWA/LHDC codecs...


----------



## AandutzDee

I'm wondering is there any sound change using usb vs bluetooth? Let's say the files i'm using is flac 16bit. Like from deezer or just using spotify or youtube.


----------



## Shanling

AandutzDee said:


> I'm wondering is there any sound change using usb vs bluetooth? Let's say the files i'm using is flac 16bit. Like from deezer or just using spotify or youtube.


For Spotify and Youtube? Not really.

If you use full CD quality, then it would be best to stick to LDAC or at least aptxHD, to get sound on comparable level to USB input.


----------



## ej8989

AandutzDee said:


> I'm wondering is there any sound change using usb vs bluetooth? Let's say the files i'm using is flac 16bit. Like from deezer or just using spotify or youtube.


I hear no difference when using my IEMs.  All my music are FLAC (not streaming).


----------



## minciu

USB is always better. But UP2/UP4 are realny grate on BT.


----------



## AandutzDee

Yeay, finally my up4 is delivered after 6 weeks.. i've tried aptx HD and LDAC and quite satisfied with aptx HD. Not yet try using usb though. For first impressions I'm amazed how clear the sound is. Upper midrange sometime may sounds a bit harsh on my b2dusk.. but i will try again later in my critical listening session.. what do the filter change? Is there any explanation? What i hear is the fourth one is a little bit warmth..


----------



## AandutzDee

Just sharing some info for people who use shanling up4 via UAPP via USB cable. You should turn off the bit perfect mode and turn on the upsample, otherwise there will be no sound come out to your headphones.

Is it just me or anybody else who have same experience?


----------



## pomegren8

Anyone confirm if the FIIO LT-TC1 works with the UP4 or should I get the DdHiFi TC05 instead? 
do these dedicated specially designed for usb dac mode cables actually improve quality or will any C to C cable suffice?


----------



## Shanling

pomegren8 said:


> Anyone confirm if the FIIO LT-TC1 works with the UP4 or should I get the DdHiFi TC05 instead?
> do these dedicated specially designed for usb dac mode cables actually improve quality or will any C to C cable suffice?


Considering how basic is the USB input on UP4, any USB cable will do just fine.


----------



## holsen

Quick question here.  Does the UP2 have car mode?   I cant find it in the app so I'm assuming no, but if anyone knows a way to have it auto power on, that would be great.


----------



## Shanling

holsen said:


> Quick question here.  Does the UP2 have car mode?   I cant find it in the app so I'm assuming no, but if anyone knows a way to have it auto power on, that would be great.


No car mode on UP2 or UP4. Our charging circuit is not able to be used that way.
Only the new UP5 comes with car mode.


----------



## pomegren8

Is there a fix to volume issues on the UP4? Sometimes I get half the volume on it but when I restart my UP4, it's suddenly at max volume capacity again. Volume memory is on in the app and i'm on Version code 1.3.0 on my UP4. 
Phone is a Poco X3 and using LDAC.


----------



## koto-in

The UP2 appears to not work with the Fiio LT-LT1 cable.  The iPhone sees the UP2 as a device to be charged and posts a notification that it draws too much power.  Any chance of getting this fixed with a firmware update?


----------



## Shanling

koto-in said:


> The UP2 appears to not work with the Fiio LT-LT1 cable.  The iPhone sees the UP2 as a device to be charged and posts a notification that it draws too much power.  Any chance of getting this fixed with a firmware update?


Not likely.


----------



## Leonne (Aug 7, 2021)

*ignore


----------



## AandutzDee

I just bought a usb C to C and it didn't read my up4. It didn't even wake (charge) the up4. Tried the cable phone to phone, connection worked fine, charge and transfer data.
Any suggestion which cable c to c that worked fine as direct usb dac for my phone?


----------



## gdwallasign

pomegren8 said:


> Is there a fix to volume issues on the UP4? Sometimes I get half the volume on it but when I restart my UP4, it's suddenly at max volume capacity again. Volume memory is on in the app and i'm on Version code 1.3.0 on my UP4.
> Phone is a Poco X3 and using LDAC.


Should be fixed in latest firmware right?


----------



## Shanling

AandutzDee said:


> I just bought a usb C to C and it didn't read my up4. It didn't even wake (charge) the up4. Tried the cable phone to phone, connection worked fine, charge and transfer data.
> Any suggestion which cable c to c that worked fine as direct usb dac for my phone?


UP4 do not work properly with USB-C to USB-C cables. We recommend to use standard cables and USB-C OTG adapter if needed.



gdwallasign said:


> Should be fixed in latest firmware right?


Firmware V1.3.0 is latest firmware. For this issue with volume, I don't think we managed to replicate it with our units.


----------



## x X x (Aug 10, 2021)

Hello. I have owned an UP4, paired with Samsung S10.

Is it normal that:
- using as USB DAC is it much quieter than my Hidizs S3 in all configurations - low gain, high gain, dual dac, 3,5 mm, 2,5 mm (and max volume is even for 2,5 and 3,5);
- using with 2,5 mm balanced headphones dual dac option is not available (in BT and USB mode);
- using as BT DAC with LDAC codec is a WAY LOUDER that Hidizis;
- using as USB DAC only volume control and mode button are working (clicking on wheel button does nothing);
- using as USB DAC Shanling Controller did not recognize UP4.

I am using Final Audio E5000 with 93dB/mW and 14 Ω.


----------



## Shanling

x X x said:


> Hello. I have owned an UP4, paired with Samsung S10.
> 
> Is it normal that:
> - using as USB DAC is it much quieter than my Hidizs S3 in all configurations - low gain, high gain, dual dac, 3,5 mm, 2,5 mm (and max volume is even for 2,5 and 3,5);
> ...



When using 2.5mm balanced, both DAC are working at default. As it's balanced output.

Shanling controller works with UP4 only over Bluetooth, there is no support for settings over USB DAC.

When using as USB DAC, the playback controls do not work, they are only for Bluetooth playback.

If you are getting lower volume when using as USB DAC, I can only recommend to check settings of your software players. As some of them adjust the overall volume (UAPP being one example).


----------



## x X x

Thank you for your reply @Shanling 



Shanling said:


> Shanling controller works with UP4 only over Bluetooth, there is no support for settings over USB DAC.
> 
> When using as USB DAC, the playback controls do not work, they are only for Bluetooth playback.



Are there any plans to add support for these options in future firmware updates? Is it possible?

What about increasing USB output quality? Are there any plans to do this? Is it doable? 16/48 is very limited. I know that this device has USB dac option only as addition to main functionality..



Shanling said:


> If you are getting lower volume when using as USB DAC, I can only recommend to check settings of your software players. As some of them adjust the overall volume (UAPP being one example).



You are right, I was checking it using application which not supports bypassing Android Mixer. Right now I am listening on Hiby Music and volume on USB dac is way louder. Thanks.


----------



## Shanling

x X x said:


> Thank you for your reply @Shanling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are no plans to adjust the USB input on UP4.  The 16/48 limit is due to hardware solution, can;'t be just updated with firmware.


----------



## alymenbr (Aug 11, 2021)

@Shanling do you have any updates about the option to disable charging and bypass battery during USB mode?

No need for any promises or dates. Getting to know if the team would at least consider to add this option on a future update would be enough 

(last update was Post #1,081 of 1,280    )


----------



## Shanling

alymenbr said:


> @Shanling do you have any updates about the option to disable charging and bypass battery during USB mode?
> 
> No need for any promises or dates. Getting to know if the team would at least consider to add this option on a future update would be enough
> 
> (last update was Post #1,081 of 1,280    )


It seems it's not possible on the UP4, due to the way its charging circuit is designed.
it's available on UP5.


----------



## chifihead

Shanling said:


> It's our recommendation to use charger that can provide standard 5V/1A output.
> We had some reports of PD chargers not working properly with UP4.


I came here to ask about this.. Just realized that I'm not getting any feedback while charging through USB PD, but the light turned on if I used a A-to-C usb cable (same charger though, with the same 3A at 5V capacity)

Glad that it's not just my unit


----------



## Leonne (Sep 14, 2021)

Shanling said:


> There are no plans to adjust the USB input on UP4.  The 16/48 limit is due to hardware solution, can;'t be just updated with firmware.


is there any way i can activate both DAC when i use USB cable on 3.5 output? the quiet background is no brainer for its size, i've never heard any like that since Piccolo DAC

*on the side note, i recommend you put better shielding on UP5, imo the added noise on BT connection caused by interference from BT module


----------



## Shanling

Leonne said:


> is there any way i can activate both DAC when i use USB cable on 3.5 output? the quiet background is no brainer for its size, i've never heard any like that since Piccolo DAC
> 
> *on the side note, i recommend you put better shielding on UP5, imo the added noise on BT connection caused by interference from BT module


Dual DAC mode works in USB DAC mode same way as any other time.


----------



## minciu

Does the warranty cover the detachment of the caps from the case, possibly due to a swollen battery?

It hase less then 2 years so not to long.


----------



## Shanling

minciu said:


> Does the warranty cover the detachment of the caps from the case, possibly due to a swollen battery?
> 
> It hase less then 2 years so not to long.


Yeah, I would definitely recommend to contact your seller for warranty on this.


----------



## papachigly (Sep 14, 2021)

Having settled on the Shanling UP4, I'm now in the market for a BT receiver/transmitter to pair with. I'll be connecting to a Sony TV and a couple of consoles, so watching shows and gaming (APTX LL is a must) then the BT receiver will connect to the Shanling UP4. The device needs to be able to transmit a BT signal.
I did find the Shanling BA1 and seems like a good pairing.
Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## DeJaVu

papachigly said:


> so watching shows and gaming (APTX LL is a must) then the BT receiver will connect to the Shanling UP4. The device needs to be able to transmit a BT signal.
> I did find the Shanling BA1 and seems like a good pairing.
> Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


BA1 is only receiver, no transmit capability.
Most codec rich solution available for the purpose would be Fiio BTA30 transceiver, besides SBC/AAC/aptx/aptx HD/aptx LL youll also get LDAC(when using optical or coax input, over usb max is aptx HD), and im not aware of any other transmitter supporting LDAC.

Another solution for aptx LL is getting a not that expensive mini pc, and adding linux to it, aptx LL support was added few weeks ago via pipewire and you can use whatever bt dongle you have with it. So for around the price of the BTA30, you can get a transmitter with support for all relevant codecs, a receiver with support of up to aptx HD, AND a Media Centre PC aka HTPC as a bonus .

But since to use it as a transmitter you would need to use the pcs soundcard input, im not sure how much delay would that add,
since i havent compared with BTA30. Might be better, might be worse. So if you feel up to the task and/or already have available pc you can check if it fits you. You can even use your main pc and boot with Live USB for testing, without actually installing linux.
I know Fedora already comes with pipewire out of the box, and in ones that its not installed ootb you would need to replace pulseaudio with pipewire.


----------



## papachigly

DeJaVu said:


> Fiio BTA30 transceiver


Thank you for the info! Would the Ifi Audio Zen Blue v2 be comparable?


----------



## minciu

papachigly said:


> Having settled on the Shanling UP4, I'm now in the market for a BT receiver/transmitter to pair with. I'll be connecting to a Sony TV and a couple of consoles, so watching shows and gaming (APTX LL is a must) then the BT receiver will connect to the Shanling UP4. The device needs to be able to transmit a BT signal.
> I did find the Shanling BA1 and seems like a good pairing.
> Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


Sony TV have APTX LL?
Tryb Aviod DAC without CarMode. Battery probably will Die and swollen. 

Auto off dac also od problem, cause you need to manuały ON after signall list grom TV. I have Samsung TV do i never turn IT off, IT is always ON or Ambient mode.


----------



## papachigly

minciu said:


> Tryb Aviod DAC without CarMode. Battery probably will Die and swollen.


Are you referring to settings on the Shanling UP4?


----------



## minciu (Sep 15, 2021)

UP2 and UP4 have hardware limitation and cant be upgrade to CarMode.
Only new UP5 and FIIO BTR have this mode. And mayby few more other brand.


----------



## DeJaVu

papachigly said:


> Thank you for the info! Would the Ifi Audio Zen Blue v2 be comparable?


No trouble.

Zen blue also has just receiving capability, meaning you wont be able to connect UP4 to it.


----------



## papachigly

I don't have sufficient privileges to post my own thread but can anyone recommend a transmitter that'll get the job done. I know DeJaVu suggested the Fiio BTA30 but unfortunately it's unavailable in my country. I don't know if the transmitter has to be of a high caliber if I'll only be using it mostly for TV shows and gaming!


----------



## DeJaVu (Sep 15, 2021)

papachigly said:


> I don't have sufficient privileges to post my own thread but can anyone recommend a transmitter that'll get the job done. I know DeJaVu suggested the Fiio BTA30 but unfortunately it's unavailable in my country. I don't know if the transmitter has to be of a high caliber if I'll only be using it mostly for TV shows and gaming!


You can order BTA30 of aliexpress.
Though if you only need a transmitter just because of aptx LL and have no need for the added features of BTA30, you can go for basically any transmitter that is available in your country and has support for it.
If youre going cheap, make sure the transmitter has optical/coax input, so it doesnt do the analog to digital conversion on the input, but sends it untouched to the BT device. Not that big of a deal since you will be using low bitrate codec for tv/games and even one with analog input would do the job, still, avoid if you can.
Also would be good to look for something with external antenna, so you minimize chances of having poor range.


----------



## papachigly

DeJaVu said:


> If youre going cheap, make sure the transmitter has optical/coax input, so it doesnt do the analog to digital conversion on the input, but sends it untouched to the BT device. Not that big of a deal since you will be using low bitrate codec for tv/games and even one with analog input would do the job, still, avoid if you can.
> Also would be good to look for something with external antenna, so you minimize chances of having poor range.


Some great pointers to follow that I wouldn't have thought of. Again, thank you for the info!


----------



## iFi audio

DeJaVu said:


> Zen blue also has just receiving capability



Yes, it features a wireless input and outputs coax/optical SPDIF.


----------



## holsen (Sep 16, 2021)

I just posted this on the M6 Pro 21 thread and thought I'd share it here with you as well

For those of you who like streaming radio stations as I do, I found a a great app called Custom Radio Player to replace Tune-In Radio.  I've used tune in for years but I've been getting buffering and the ads have started irritating me.  With Custom Radio Player, there are no ads, streaming starts almost immediately and you get the benefit of the full bit rate the station is streaming in.    You need to know what the stream URL is but many stations will give it to you if you contact them an ask.

Anyway Here's the link : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.battlestr1k3.radionerd

Typing in the URLs can be a little fiddly on the small screen but you can import and export stations.  So I'put the app on my phone and exported it to the SD Card and on my tablet so I can stream over to my BT DAC as well.   If you're interested here's an import file that you can use to get you started with a few of my favorite stations complete with station cover art:
WSHE - She's Only Rock & Roll - Ft. Lauderdale
Classic Rock Florida
Radio Paradise
Atlantic Sound Factory
Swiss Groove
I AM Radio
Aardvark Blues Radio

Have Fun


----------



## Shanling

*Firmware Update for UP4, UP2 and MW200.

Adding in-vehicle mode to UP2 & UP4.*

https://en.shanling.com/article-UP2UP4MW200Update.html


----------



## minciu (Oct 8, 2021)

CAR MODE at last!! 

1,5years for waitng but its came 



> Will be available software update to CAR MODE or TV MODE with auto On/Off and Fixed Volume after reconnect to BT Device?





> 10.04.2020, 10:51
> Shanling Audio​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeJaVu (Oct 8, 2021)

Shanling said:


> *Firmware Update for UP4, UP2 and MW200.
> 
> Adding in-vehicle mode to UP2 & UP4.*
> 
> https://en.shanling.com/article-UP2UP4MW200Update.html


While youre still in firmware update mode, maybe check and fix the UP2. Namely when used with LDAC at 44/48KHz there can be some static/scratchiness heard at low frequencies. 96KHz doesnt have the problem. Starts around 40Hz and can be heard more clearly at 25Hz and below.
Or maybe its just mine that has the problem?

Anyone interested to check for the issue can test here https://www.szynalski.com/tone-generator/

Edit:
BTW, still cant see the download link for 1.7.8 on the page you linked to. Both on google drive and your website latest for Up2 is 1.7.5


----------



## Shanling

Sorry, links added to the news article, glitch in our website editor.


----------



## gdwallasign

Shanling said:


> *Firmware Update for UP4, UP2 and MW200.
> 
> Adding in-vehicle mode to UP2 & UP4.*
> 
> https://en.shanling.com/article-UP2UP4MW200Update.html


Over the air update through shanling app only shows 1.3.2. Incidentally, car mode works with up4 on that version I just found!


----------



## holsen

Shanling said:


> *Firmware Update for UP4, UP2 and MW200.
> 
> Adding in-vehicle mode to UP2 & UP4.*
> 
> https://en.shanling.com/article-UP2UP4MW200Update.html


Downloaded, upgraded and see "Car Mode" in the Eddict App!   Yeay!  I've been wanting this..... but interestingly,  the app is showing my UP2 as having Firmware 1.8.6 ... hmmm?  Anyway, happy to have Car Mode.   Now I can get rid of my BTR3 in the Car and get and UP5 for the Gym, when Cycling and to walk around with.  Thanks


----------



## holsen

Here's another observation @Shanling  and all...  When I manually power on the UP2, it auto connects to my phone or last paired device.  With Car Mode when I power comes in through the USB Cable / Charger, indeed it automatically powers up but it no longer auto connects to last device ..... it would be great to fix that.


----------



## DeJaVu

holsen said:


> the app is showing my UP2 as having Firmware 1.8.6


Same here but on shanling controller app and no car mode there, never been successfull in actually running eddict player.
Btw, if it wouldnt it be too inconvenient for you, could you check your UP2 for static at low frequencies? You can refer to this post . LDAC sample rate can be changed in Developer options on Android.

@Shanling
Does Eddict player reqire something to be turned on for it to run correctly? I have it crashing on start on 3 Android phones. 1 is stock Android 9 and the other 2 are with custom roms Android 10 and 11.


----------



## Shanling

holsen said:


> Downloaded, upgraded and see "Car Mode" in the Eddict App!   Yeay!  I've been wanting this..... but interestingly,  the app is showing my UP2 as having Firmware 1.8.6 ... hmmm?  Anyway, happy to have Car Mode.   Now I can get rid of my BTR3 in the Car and get and UP5 for the Gym, when Cycling and to walk around with.  Thanks


Just some stupid mistake in naming, you can ignore it.



holsen said:


> Here's another observation @Shanling  and all...  When I manually power on the UP2, it auto connects to my phone or last paired device.  With Car Mode when I power comes in through the USB Cable / Charger, indeed it automatically powers up but it no longer auto connects to last device ..... it would be great to fix that.


Will check on this.



DeJaVu said:


> Same here but on shanling controller app and no car mode there, never been successfull in actually running eddict player.
> Btw, if it wouldnt it be too inconvenient for you, could you check your UP2 for static at low frequencies? You can refer to this post . LDAC sample rate can be changed in Developer options on Android.
> 
> @Shanling
> Does Eddict player reqire something to be turned on for it to run correctly? I have it crashing on start on 3 Android phones. 1 is stock Android 9 and the other 2 are with custom roms Android 10 and 11.


Will try to test this out. If I might ask, why do you adjust it to 44 instead of default 96?

It's normal app, doesn't demand anything extra. Can you please tell me what phones and what version of app you are running?


----------



## DeJaVu (Oct 8, 2021)

Shanling said:


> Will try to test this out. If I might ask, why do you adjust it to 44 instead of default 96?


Great, looking forward to your result. Have the older version UP2 that cant update OTA, so probably best to test on that one for consistency.
I use 44 since my music is 44 and im avoiding upsampling, also better battery runtime with 44. Also use it on Linux, which defaults LDAC at 48Khz, on which the problem is also there.
Edit: Also worth adding is that 44KHz uses lower bandwidth (909kbps vs 990kbps at 96KHz) so some small stability improvement of the link is probably also there.



Shanling said:


> It's normal app, doesn't demand anything extra. Can you please tell me what phones and what version of app you are running?


Its 2 old phones, Nexus 4 and Nexus 5, and a newer Samsung Galaxy A10. Only thing all those phones have in common is that they all have arm32 cpu's(32 bit). Maybe the app has problem with that and made for arm64(64 bit)?


----------



## BenF

Shanling said:


> *Firmware Update for UP4, UP2 and MW200.
> 
> Adding in-vehicle mode to UP2 & UP4.*
> 
> https://en.shanling.com/article-UP2UP4MW200Update.html


Looks like the whole website is down:


----------



## Shanling

BenF said:


> Looks like the whole website is down:


Just woke up to this, will check with out IT.


----------



## chokini

@Shanling Download pages of UP2 and UP4 are not up to date.


----------



## BenF

Shanling said:


> Just woke up to this, will check with out IT.


It's up now.



chokini said:


> @Shanling Download pages of UP2 and UP4 are not up to date.


Correct, but you can use the download links from from the news article:
UP2: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yn-qttG8ckdQjhtQVgwbv-P-5CMO72_G/view?usp=sharing
UP4: https://drive.google.com/file/d/16yxWgLXOXp7Rpxcq3YISLCxAu3VDaYVo/view?usp=sharing


----------



## BenF

Shanling said:


> Just some stupid mistake in naming, you can ignore it.


Both my UP2 and UP4 show up as 1.8.6 - very confusing, as it's incorrect for both of them.
I'm guessing not much testing went on before releasing this firmware...


----------



## minciu

Eddict Player app - Dasnt work with Realme 7PRO :/


----------



## minciu

Now i try it on Samsung Galaxy S7 and this app also is broken: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shanling.eddictplayer
 How can i turn Vechicle Mode ON ?


----------



## Shanling

chokini said:


> @Shanling Download pages of UP2 and UP4 are not up to date.


They always get updated later, news section is always the main place to receive updates first.



minciu said:


> Eddict Player app - Dasnt work with Realme 7PRO :/





minciu said:


> Now i try it on Samsung Galaxy S7 and this app also is broken: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shanling.eddictplayer
> How can i turn Vechicle Mode ON ?



Please what exact issue are you facing?


----------



## gdwallasign

minciu said:


> Now i try it on Samsung Galaxy S7 and this app also is broken: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shanling.eddictplayer
> How can i turn Vechicle Mode ON ?


For me it turned on without doing anything after the update. Anytime I plug it in it's in car mode. Incidentally, I've bought another one (up4) just for the car now


----------



## minciu (Oct 12, 2021)

Shanling said:


> Please what exact issue are you facing?


On Samsung i have info about app broken.
On Realne i have no info. Or if i open it few times i have info that its not working and i allready try it start.



Realne 7PRO


----------



## Shanling

minciu said:


> On Samsung i have info about app broken.
> On Realne i have no info. Or if i open it few times i have info that its not working and i allready try it start.
> 
> Realne 7PRO


Seems there is some issue on version in Play Store, we are sending in new version to fix this.


----------



## minciu

Shanling said:


> Seems there is some issue on version in Play Store, we are sending in new version to fix this.


Grate. When it will be ready to download on appstore? 
I dont know how it is work.


----------



## DeJaVu

@Shanling any update on this ? Or the eddict app?

After 2 playstore updates that were released for the eddict player, it still crashes on start for me.

With the new firmware car mode is on by default and it turns on the UP2 every time i plug it for charging, and ofcourse thres no way of disabling that for me as the option to toggle it is not available in shanling controller.
Another thing i noticed with the new firmware, is that when i turn off UP2 after the "power off" voice prompt now there is a pop present.


----------



## holsen

DeJaVu said:


> @Shanling any update on this ? Or the eddict app?
> 
> After 2 playstore updates that were released for the eddict player, it still crashes on start for me.
> 
> ...


Have you tried uninstalling / reinstalling the Eddict player.  Sometimes after update the installed app crashes.  Afresh install has usually fixed it for me.   Worth a try if you havent done so yet.


----------



## DeJaVu

holsen said:


> Have you tried uninstalling / reinstalling the Eddict player.  Sometimes after update the installed app crashes.  Afresh install has usually fixed it for me.   Worth a try if you havent done so yet.


Clearing cache and data after update, uninstalling then installing again, giving it all the permissions manually... Nothing helps. Still crash at start. Also worth noting this is the only app ive had such a problem so far on this phone.


----------



## holsen

DeJaVu said:


> Clearing cache and data after update, uninstalling then installing again, giving it all the permissions manually... Nothing helps. Still crash at start. Also worth noting this is the only app ive had such a problem so far on this phone.


It seems contagious.   Mine now crashes on start too.


----------



## BenF (Oct 15, 2021)

holsen said:


> It seems contagious.   Mine now crashes on start too.


Mine used to crash too (Huawei Mate 20 Pro), but the October 12th update has resolved this

*Do not install the latest UP2 and UP4 firmware - they are way too buggy!!!*

1) The update seems to erase the gain setting, defaulting to low gain.
2) The new firmware disabled "Volume Memory" for UP2.
3) If I open Eddict Player (especially when music is playing), it often fails to connect to UP4, at which point it disconnects from the phone completely!





  It says that the device is disconnected, and then I hear "pairing" - but UP4 remains disconnected, and the led is not blinking - but it's still on!
  I have to power it off and on to reconnect.
  Shanling Controller connects just fine even when the music is playing.
4) Similar problem happens with UP2, but it actually remains connected after hearing "disconnected" , and keeps playing music, even though the battery indication in the bar disappears.
5) Sometimes UP2 refuses to power up (battery at 100%). The only way to resolve this is to connect a USB cable - it powers right up!
    This is very annoying - if I'm outside, and don't have a charger and a cable with me- I can't use UP2!
6) Sometimes (~40%) when I power UP2 - it doesn't connect automatically, and needs to be powered off and on to reconnect (or I can connect manually from the phone)
7) Car mode is enabled by default on UP2 and UP4, even though Eddict Player is showing it as turned off:



8) Car mode doesn't work right on UP2:
*UP2:*
When turned off, and connecting USB cable - "Power ON" prompt twice, blue and red blinking light, doesn't connect automatically
When disconnecting the USB cable - another "Power ON" prompt (although there was no "Power Off" before it), still doesn't connect automatically
I have to power down and power up UP2 to get it connected to the phone automatically.

*UP4:*
When turned off, and connecting USB cable - "Power ON" prompt once, blue and red blinking light, followed shortly by green(LDAC) and red blinking light, does connect automatically
When disconnecting the USB cable -  "Power Off" prompt , powers down.
9) Both UP2 and UP4 show wrong version 1.8.6 in the Shanling Controller. In the Eddict Player, only UP2 shows the wrong version.

@Shanling - you make good devices, but suck at software. Please hire some competent developers/QA before you ruin your reputation.

.


----------



## minciu

I just uninstal IT. Instal again. Push Updated manuly and its works. Where can i chane language?


----------



## BenF (Oct 15, 2021)

minciu said:


> I just uninstal IT. Instal again. Push Updated manuly and its works. Where can i chane language?


In the gear icon, the first option is Language.

Did you install the latest v1.1.8 from the Play Store?
It was updated on October 12th.


----------



## Shanling

DeJaVu said:


> Clearing cache and data after update, uninstalling then installing again, giving it all the permissions manually... Nothing helps. Still crash at start. Also worth noting this is the only app ive had such a problem so far on this phone.



Reported to software team.



BenF said:


> Mine used to crash too (Huawei Mate 20 Pro), but the October 12th update has resolved this
> 
> @Shanling - you make good devices, but suck at software. Please hire some competent developers/QA before you ruin your reputation.



Yeah, that would be nice. For now only thing I can do is send them report of your findings.


----------



## minciu

My eng version is china version XD


----------



## BenF

minciu said:


> My eng version is china version XD


How did you end up with a Chinese version in Poland?
Did you install straight from the Play Store?


----------



## minciu

Yeap. All from app store. 
1 uninstall
2 install
3 updated on app store Button
4 start app 

Englisch is chanise.
Polish cant click.


----------



## BenF

minciu said:


> Yeap. All from app store.
> 1 uninstall
> 2 install
> 3 updated on app store Button
> ...


Polish (or any other language) doesn't work for me either.
What happens when you choose the top option - "Follow System"? Is it also Chinese?

Did you by any chance buy your smartphone directly from Aliexpress/Alibaba?
What is the model?


----------



## minciu (Oct 18, 2021)

I have no idea where is folow system.
Is this on screen? I can chose first 4 options in language. But its nothing change at All.

My smartphone is from regular local RTV Euro AGD shoop.

https://m.euro.com.pl/telefony-komorkowe/smartfon-realme-7pro-8-128gb-mirror-blue.bhtml


----------



## BenF

minciu said:


> I have no idea where is folow system.
> Is this on screen? I can chose first 4 options in language. But its nothing change at All.


It's here: 




Where did you buy your smartphone and what model it is?


----------



## minciu

I eddit post.
https://m.euro.com.pl/telefony-komorkowe/smartfon-realme-7pro-8-128gb-mirror-blue.bhtml

Big local country shoop. Not from china.


----------



## BenF

minciu said:


> I eddit post.
> https://m.euro.com.pl/telefony-komorkowe/smartfon-realme-7pro-8-128gb-mirror-blue.bhtml
> 
> Big local country shoop. Not from china.


Looks unlikely that you were sold a Chinese version set to English - probably just another Eddict Player bug.


----------



## minciu

I will check on other mobiles.


----------



## Shanling

minciu said:


> My eng version is china version XD


What is default language on your phone? If you switch your phone to English and click on first item, follow system setting, will it work?


----------



## minciu

Polish is default.
When I change to English nothing change. I can chose language but with no effect.


----------



## BenF

Shanling said:


> Reported to software team.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that would be nice. For now only thing I can do is send them report of your findings.


I sure hope they treat this with urgency.
Right now UP2 is totally unusable - half the time it doesn't power up, and since I use UP2 outside, I don't have charger/cable to jumpstart it.
It's a worthless brick at the moment - that I paid 70$ for...
So I have to use FIIO devices (BTR3K/BTR5) instead - they don't brick their own products.

Is it possible to roll back to the previous firmware?


----------



## Shanling

BenF said:


> I sure hope they treat this with urgency.
> Right now UP2 is totally unusable - half the time it doesn't power up, and since I use UP2 outside, I don't have charger/cable to jumpstart it.
> It's a worthless brick at the moment - that I paid 70$ for...
> So I have to use FIIO devices (BTR3K/BTR5) instead - they don't brick their own products.
> ...


Yes, you can freely roll back to older firmware. 

Here is link to older UP2 firmware:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Q0YRsjS_fHzbHvx6wkQBRNbbZnxFLGLg/view?usp=sharing

And UP4: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1au3VB3THFezgT8aBX0colcxO88pAPaA4/view?usp=sharing


----------



## BenF

Shanling said:


> Yes, you can freely roll back to older firmware.
> 
> Here is link to older UP2 firmware:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Q0YRsjS_fHzbHvx6wkQBRNbbZnxFLGLg/view?usp=sharing
> ...


I have reverted back to 1.7.5:





Unfortunately, it didn't fix some of the problems.

Car mode remained enabled (wasn't it disabled in 1.7.5?), and it still functions incorrectly.
UP2 still sometimes fails to connect automatically after powering up.

@Shanling - please remove v1.7.8 from your website, so people don't keep bricking their devices.


----------



## Shanling (Oct 20, 2021)

BenF said:


> I have reverted back to 1.7.5:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it didn't fix some of the problems.
> ...



There is no car mode in V1.7.5. And sent you PM to look into more details.

You are so far only person reporting such issue with UA2 powering on.


----------



## piknikkopi

I have my UP4 updated to 1.3.2 via the Shanling Control app, now when it is charging it is automatically turned on.
No matter how many times I turn it off while charging it automatically turns on, made aware of it by it keeps getting connected to my phone/pc.

Is there a setting that I need to change or is this a software bug?


----------



## Shanling

piknikkopi said:


> I have my UP4 updated to 1.3.2 via the Shanling Control app, now when it is charging it is automatically turned on.
> No matter how many times I turn it off while charging it automatically turns on, made aware of it by it keeps getting connected to my phone/pc.
> 
> Is there a setting that I need to change or is this a software bug?


Please make sure that vehicle mode is turned off in Eddict Player app.


----------



## BenF

Shanling said:


> There is no car mode in V1.7.5.


Looks like v1.7.5 firmware doesn't overwrite all they bits changed by 1.7.8, so car mode is still alive.
Although its functionality has changed a bit from what I wrote in https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sha...low-latency-aptx-and-aac.892316/post-16612350 :

When turned off, and connecting USB cable - "Power ON" prompt once, blue and red blinking light, doesn't connect automatically.
When disconnecting the USB cable - no prompt, doesn't power off.
I have to power down and power up UP2 to get it connected to the phone automatically.



Shanling said:


> You are so far only person reporting such issue with UA2 powering on.


UP2, not UA2.
Could be related to the revision of the device - mine is the first revision, one that doesn't support OTA.


----------



## DeJaVu

BenF said:


> When turned off, and connecting USB cable - "Power ON" prompt once, blue and red blinking light, doesn't connect automatically.


Had this with 1.7.8, but went back and dont have the problem. Went back straight to 1.7.3 though, didnt try 1.7.5 after downgrading.



BenF said:


> Could be related to the revision of the device - mine is the first revision, one that doesn't support OTA.


Also first revision


----------



## Ufasas (Nov 1, 2021)

When i connect phone <-> shanling up4, it starts charging my phone, i don't want up4 to lose battery charge, is this hardware feature? or can it be stopped via firmware?

Also, Up4 in USB Mode after firmware update 1.3.2: says power on/pairing, power on/pairing, every 2-3-5-10-20 minutes, very stange glitch, basically stops any music i play on my PC, then i have to wait a little bit, and then again, press play music to continue


----------



## Shanling

Ufasas said:


> When i connect phone <-> shanling up4, it starts charging my phone, i don't want up4 to lose battery charge, is this hardware feature? or can it be stopped via firmware?
> 
> Also, Up4 in USB Mode after firmware update 1.3.2: says power on/pairing, power on/pairing, every 2-3-5-10-20 minutes, very stange glitch, basically stops any music i play on my PC, then i have to wait a little bit, and then again, press play music to continue


UP4 charging the phone? That shouldn't be even possible. I would say that's definitely some issue on your phone, which is not correctly recognizing UP4 as a simple DAC/Headphone dongle.

Can you please try to turn on and off vehicle mode in the app? Might be some strange contact in your USB, that would be causing it.


----------



## BenF

@Shanling - any news on the firmware fixes?


----------



## Shanling

BenF said:


> @Shanling - any news on the firmware fixes?


No


----------



## Hanesu (Nov 6, 2021)

Lots of negative feedback in this thread recently. My experiences are still mainly positive! 
Even though I am waiting a little longer with the firmware upgrade "just in case" and still not being happy with the software EQ and music-stops-to-play-bug, I must say I am otherwise very happy and have no problems with the UP5! It connects super fast an hassle free with my phone, is easy to operate, has all three ports I need, shows no hiss at all with all of my IEMs, works hassle free as a USB DAC with my computer and iPad, looks and feels great and - most importantly - sounds great, too! Me, personally, I had more problems with the BTR5.


----------



## gdwallasign

Hanesu said:


> Lots of negative feedback in this thread recently. My experiences are still mainly positive!
> Even though I am waiting a little longer with the firmware upgrade "just in case" and still not being happy with the software EQ and music-stops-to-play-bug, I must say I am otherwise very happy and have no problems with the UP5! It connects super fast an hassle free with my phone, is easy to operate, has all three ports I need, shows no hiss at all with all of my IEMs, works hassle free as a USB DAC with my computer and iPad, looks and feels great and - most importantly - sounds great, too! Me, personally, I had more problems with the BTR5.


Good point. I have two now and use the hell out of them. One car moding in the car and the other rolling with me everywhere else.


----------



## BenF

Hanesu said:


> Lots of negative feedback in this thread recently. My experiences are still mainly positive!
> Even though I am waiting a little longer with the firmware upgrade "just in case" and still not being happy with the software EQ and music-stops-to-play-bug, I must say I am otherwise very happy and have no problems with the UP5! It connects super fast an hassle free with my phone, is easy to operate, has all three ports I need, shows no hiss at all with all of my IEMs, works hassle free as a USB DAC with my computer and iPad, looks and feels great and - most importantly - sounds great, too! Me, personally, I had more problems with the BTR5.


UP5 thread is here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/shanling-up5-our-new-flagship-portable-bluetooth-dac-amp.958177/


----------



## Hanesu

BenF said:


> UP5 thread is here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/shanling-up5-our-new-flagship-portable-bluetooth-dac-amp.958177/


Ouch....sorry, in deed the wrong thread


----------



## wstam

Hi, my first post here. I have been using the UP4 with my iPhone in bluetooth mode. Today I connect the UP4 to my MacBook via USB cable, thinking of using it to play high-res music file. However I don't see the freq higher than 48KHz. I have a desktop USB DAC with my another Mac and I can see the freq to 192k....






Did I miss any setting to be done? Thanks.


----------



## DeJaVu

wstam said:


> Hi, my first post here. I have been using the UP4 with my iPhone in bluetooth mode. Today I connect the UP4 to my MacBook via USB cable, thinking of using it to play high-res music file. However I don't see the freq higher than 48KHz. I have a desktop USB DAC with my another Mac and I can see the freq to 192k....
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss any setting to be done? Thanks.


Thats max UP4 can do. 
Qudelix 5K can do up to 96K, and both BTR5 and UP5 can do up to 384K.
I would assume most, if not all music you have is 44K. Most media like games/youtube is 48K, movies with atmos up to 96K and ones with DTS 192K 
So id say youre not missing on much, as if you dont have hi-res files theres no point, and movies arent that critical imo. Even if youd like to try some of those hi-res files, it could be argued that those are a waste of space.


----------



## Shanling

wstam said:


> Hi, my first post here. I have been using the UP4 with my iPhone in bluetooth mode. Today I connect the UP4 to my MacBook via USB cable, thinking of using it to play high-res music file. However I don't see the freq higher than 48KHz. I have a desktop USB DAC with my another Mac and I can see the freq to 192k....
> 
> Did I miss any setting to be done? Thanks.


UP4 and UP2 are only capable of 16/44 or 16/48 over USB input. Only UP5 with its advanced XMOS USB input can do Hi-Res over USB.


----------



## BenF

@Shanling  - any news on the firmware fixes?
It's been almost 2 months since my UP2 became unusable: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sha...low-latency-aptx-and-aac.892316/post-16612350

It certainly appears that Shanling has a habit of releasing uncooked products and moving on to the next one.
All my Shanling devices suffer from firmware issues - UP2/UP4/Q1.
Can't remember a single problem with any of my FIIOs - K3/Q5STC/BTR3/BTR3K/BTR5/LC-BT2/E17K

The lack of Shanling's interest in customers' satisfaction (post-purchase) is disheartening. 
The "take your money and run" approach will eventually cause customers to switch to other vendors.


----------



## Shanling

BenF said:


> @Shanling  - any news on the firmware fixes?
> It's been almost 2 months since my UP2 became unusable: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sha...low-latency-aptx-and-aac.892316/post-16612350
> 
> It certainly appears that Shanling has a habit of releasing uncooked products and moving on to the next one.
> ...


No. And this issue doesn't seem to be affecting other users, not sure what might be causing it.


----------



## Ufasas

Shanling said:


> UP4 charging the phone? That shouldn't be even possible. I would say that's definitely some issue on your phone, which is not correctly recognizing UP4 as a simple DAC/Headphone dongle.
> 
> Can you please try to turn on and off vehicle mode in the app? Might be some strange contact in your USB, that would be causing it.


"says power on/pairing, power on/pairing, every 2-3-5-10-20 minutes", so i fixed this by reverting 1.3.2 to 1.3.0 firmware, the rest: i am not using usb-c connection with android smartphone anymore, just in bluetooth mode


----------



## BenF

Shanling said:


> No. And this issue doesn't seem to be affecting other users, not sure what might be causing it.


There have been other customers reporting firmware issues with UP2...


----------



## hakunamakaka (Dec 21, 2021)

Are there any improvements in sound quality after firmware upgrades for UP 4 ? This unit works flawlessly for me, but just curious if there were any upgrades in recent years for AAC codec over bluetooth.

It would be killer device for me if I could bring it's wireless performance close as USB DAC, but I guess that's the limitation of BT itself


----------



## Shanling

hakunamakaka said:


> Are there any improvements in sound quality after firmware upgrades for UP 4 ? This unit works flawlessly for me, but just curious if there were any upgrades in recent years for AAC codec over bluetooth.
> 
> It would be killer device for me if I could bring it's wireless performance close as USB DAC, but I guess that's the limitation of BT itself


There should be no sound difference between firmware versions.


----------



## meshchanov

If you experience troubles trying to switch your Shanling UP2 into '*dfu mode*' disconnect headphones from the device!


----------



## BenF

BenF said:


> Mine used to crash too (Huawei Mate 20 Pro), but the October 12th update has resolved this
> 
> *Do not install the latest UP2 and UP4 firmware - they are way too buggy!!!*
> 
> ...





Shanling said:


> Yeah, that would be nice. For now only thing I can do is send them report of your findings.





BenF said:


> @Shanling - any news on the firmware fixes?





Shanling said:


> No





BenF said:


> @Shanling  - any news on the firmware fixes?
> It's been almost 2 months since my UP2 became unusable: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sha...low-latency-aptx-and-aac.892316/post-16612350
> 
> It certainly appears that Shanling has a habit of releasing uncooked products and moving on to the next one.
> ...





Shanling said:


> No. And this issue doesn't seem to be affecting other users, not sure what might be causing it.





BenF said:


> There have been other customers reporting firmware issues with UP2...



Five months of being ignored by Shanling's R&D - can anyone beat that?  

My first UP2 fell apart due to bad glue, my second one is bricked by firmware...
Is it a company policy now to release bad HW and SW, then ignore the customers?

One thing for sure - I won't be buying a third UP2 (or any other Shanling product). 







https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sha...low-latency-aptx-and-aac.892316/post-15280593


----------



## Shanling

BenF said:


> Five months of being ignored by Shanling's R&D - can anyone beat that?
> 
> My first UP2 fell apart due to bad glue, my second one is bricked by firmware...
> Is it a company policy now to release bad HW and SW, then ignore the customers?
> ...



Unfortunately our software team was never able to replicate the original issue you were facing and we didn't face it with any other user.  As such, we are unable to release firmware update for this.

This is something that would be normally covered under our warranty, but I believe your unit is out of warranty period?


----------



## BenF

Shanling said:


> Unfortunately our software team was never able to replicate the original issue you were facing and we didn't face it with any other user.  As such, we are unable to release firmware update for this.
> 
> This is something that would be normally covered under our warranty, but I believe your unit is out of warranty period?



The reason they can't reproduce the issue, is that there have been more than one UP2 version.
I have one of the revisions that didn't support OTA upgrade.
Clearly, your R&D didn't test that one.

This also explains why you didn't get many reports on problems with this firmware - most Shanling users don't follow this thread, and therefore the users of the older non-OTA revisions don't even upgrade to it.

Anyway, it's absolutely not necessary to reproduce the issue in order to fix it. 
You just need to create a new firmware that is identical to the older version, but overwrites 100% of the memory - instead of the incremental overwrite that happened when I rolled back.



Shanling said:


> This is something that would be normally covered under our warranty, but I believe your unit is out of warranty period?


Yes, more than 12 months old.


----------



## holsen (Mar 13, 2022)

Hey Y'all.  Looking for some input.  Here we are in 2022 and I'm ready to retire my UP2 to my Car (replace a BTR3) because I love UP2's sound, auto-connect last device and car mode, which BTR3 does not have.  So that leaves the question:  UP4 or UP5?  I will use it primarily when cycling to bring tunes off my phone to earbuds on a short cable.  I'll also use it as an aux in to a BT Speaker to bypass the low res codecs on the speaker.


----------



## BenF

holsen said:


> Hey Y'all.  Looking for some input.  Here we are in 2022 and I'm ready to retire my UP2 to my Car (replace a BTR3) because I love UP2's sound, auto-connect last device and car mode, which BTR3 does not have.  So that leaves the question:  UP4 or UP5?  I will use it primarily when cycling to bring tunes off my phone to earbuds on a short cable.  I'll also use it as an aux in to a BT Speaker to bypass low res codecs


If you love UP2 sound, definitely don't go for UP4 - it's warmer and less detailed.


----------



## crabdog

holsen said:


> Hey Y'all.  Looking for some input.  Here we are in 2022 and I'm ready to retire my UP2 to my Car (replace a BTR3) because I love UP2's sound, auto-connect last device and car mode, which BTR3 does not have.  So that leaves the question:  UP4 or UP5?  I will use it primarily when cycling to bring tunes off my phone to earbuds on a short cable.  I'll also use it as an aux in to a BT Speaker to bypass the low res codecs on the speaker.


I'd say that unless you really want the 4.4mm output, go for the UP4. Mine has been a rock-solid portable companion for a very long time. Nowadays, I use the UP5 but only because I am fortunate enough to have it. Unless you need the 4.4mm there's little reason to pay the extra price over the UP4.


----------



## ClieOS

crabdog said:


> ... Unless you need the 4.4mm there's little reason to pay the extra price over the UP4.


I disagree wholeheartedly. UP4 is nowhere near as good as UP5 in overall performance, especially since UP4 is a bit messed up on hardware level.


----------



## BenF

ClieOS said:


> ... UP4 is a bit messed up on hardware level.


Aren't they all?


----------



## crabdog

ClieOS said:


> I disagree wholeheartedly. UP4 is nowhere near as good as UP5 in overall performance, especially since UP4 is a bit messed up on hardware level.


Got 1000s of hours on my UP4 and never had a single issue.


----------



## ClieOS (Mar 14, 2022)

UP4 was praised highly by some when it was first released, but I detected something amiss on my initial listening. Upon further investigation, my own measurement revealed that its two channels were out of phase and distortion level was high. I confirmed the result with a second owner to ensure mine was not a lemon but it was a common issue among UP4. I reported the issue in the forum and Shanling later released a firmware to address the out-of-phase problem, but high distortion was never fully addressed and UP4 remains one of the higher distorted BT adapter in my collection. If you can't tell or somehow didn't experience these issue, that's good for you. But unfortunately I can tell the difference in mine. The fact that I didn't find any of these issues on UP5 (both on listening and measurement wise) is already a good indication that UP5 is the better device of the two IMO.


----------



## holsen

crabdog said:


> I'd say that unless you really want the 4.4mm output, go for the UP4. Mine has been a rock-solid portable companion for a very long time. Nowadays, I use the UP5 but only because I am fortunate enough to have it. Unless you need the 4.4mm there's little reason to pay the extra price over the UP4.


I Appreciate this @crabdog    Just  went back and watched your vid on the UP5 - very compelling.  But for my needs, I'm really going to use it to plug into a Bluetooth Speaker to bypass the garbage SBC and and clip it to my jersey when cycling.  It wont be my daily driver; it's an ancilliary device.  UP4 just bought!  Thank you.


----------



## Gesualdo

Hello, I would like to use USB DAC mode of UP2 with my iPad pro (2022), but UP2 is visible for the iPad only as a bluetooth device. When I connect UP2 to iPad via USB cable, Shanling isn’t even being charged. 

How can I use USB DAC mode?


----------



## minciu (Apr 3, 2022)

Shanling said:


> This is something that would be normally covered under our warranty, but I believe your unit is out of warranty period?


My warranty is period couse it have 12m and i have my UP2 24m. Where can i Buy battery for my UP2 wich is swollen and open case on both sides ?


----------



## BenF

BenF said:


> The reason they can't reproduce the issue, is that there have been more than one UP2 version.
> I have one of the revisions that didn't support OTA upgrade.
> Clearly, your R&D didn't test that one.
> 
> ...


@Shanling - any update?


----------



## hakunamakaka

minciu said:


> My warranty is period couse it have 12m and i have my UP2 24m. Where can i Buy battery for my UP2 wich is swollen and open case on both sides ?



I think aliexpress should have something for your up 2,  try to google via serial number or model name if found on battery. If battery is replacable than I'm set for long with up4


----------



## Shanling

minciu said:


> My warranty is period couse it have 12m and i have my UP2 24m. Where can i Buy battery for my UP2 wich is swollen and open case on both sides ?



If you purchased from local seller, you can contact our Poland distributor. They can order replacement batteries from us and have it shipped alongside their standard orders.



BenF said:


> @Shanling - any update?



No


----------



## gc335 (Apr 8, 2022)

I'm having issues updating my UP4's firmware.  I tried the Control App as well as the Windows update tool. It keeps getting to a certain point and then it just said update failed.  I also can't connect my iPhone to the UP4 with the connect app.  The UP4 will connect to my phone but the app does not see it.  I'm hoping someone had a similar experience and might be able to assist.

Edit.  I can't see the firmware version but I have not updated since new.  It occurred to me that I may need to start with an earlier firmware update.  Just a thought.


----------



## Shanling

gc335 said:


> I'm having issues updating my UP4's firmware.  I tried the Control App as well as the Windows update tool. It keeps getting to a certain point and then it just said update failed.  I also can't connect my iPhone to the UP4 with the connect app.  The UP4 will connect to my phone but the app does not see it.  I'm hoping someone had a similar experience and might be able to assist.
> 
> Edit.  I can't see the firmware version but I have not updated since new.  It occurred to me that I may need to start with an earlier firmware update.  Just a thought.


Did you tried Eddict player app, if it shows up there?

Can you send me in PM screenshot from the Windows update software with the exact error message it gives you?


----------



## gc335

Shanling said:


> Did you tried Eddict player app, if it shows up there?
> 
> Can you send me in PM screenshot from the Windows update software with the exact error message it gives you?


It shows up in Eddict but I keep getting a pop up about Bluetooth scanning or something about that and I can’t get past it. I tried multiple devices. I’ll try again and PM screen shots. Thanks for the help!


----------



## epep

Shanling said:


> Unfortunately our software team was never able to replicate the original issue you were facing and we didn't face it with any other user.  As such, we are unable to release firmware update for this.
> 
> This is something that would be normally covered under our warranty, but I believe your unit is out of warranty period?


Hey, @Shanling mates. How do you do?
So, I experience issue #5 as listed by @BenF: "5) Sometimes UP2 refuses to power up (battery at 100%). The only way to resolve this is to connect a USB cable - it powers right up! This is very annoying - if I'm outside, and don't have a charger and a cable with me- I can't use UP2!"
I've got this issue with my UP4 when I power it off, so it will only power up by connecting it to full charge no matter there's plenty juice available (80% charge)


----------



## Shanling

epep said:


> Hey, @Shanling mates. How do you do?
> So, I experience issue #5 as listed by @BenF: "5) Sometimes UP2 refuses to power up (battery at 100%). The only way to resolve this is to connect a USB cable - it powers right up! This is very annoying - if I'm outside, and don't have a charger and a cable with me- I can't use UP2!"
> I've got this issue with my UP4 when I power it off, so it will only power up by connecting it to full charge no matter there's plenty juice available (80% charge)


Does this happen at all times or randomly?

Please which firmware version do you have?


----------



## epep

Hey @Shanling thanks for replying.
Well, I'd say it's random though it's hard to say there is a pattern to it. The UP4 worked as it should last week, but now it's failing to power up no matter I reset it. It's not the first time it happens: a while ago, suddenly it just wouldn't power up, until one day it did unexpectedly. Then it would only power up after a reset or full charge. Then it worked fine. Now it doesn't work.
When it powers up again, all I'm certain about is this:
a) if I listen the "power off" message when I press the button, it will power back on. 
b) now, eventually, I will push the button to power off, a long beep will sound, followed by yellow steady light and then a red light to power off. If that happens, there won't be a "power off" message and then it won't power up.
If option b) happens then it will need a reset or not even power up at all until one day, it will.
It's very annoying since it is supposed to be a portable DAC, but you never tell if it'll work whenever you need it. So, it's just a brick in my pocket most of the time.
If I plug it in to reset, first, it will show a yellow or cyan steady light. Then it will show a red light and then it will set to pairing mode. I really don't know why sometimes it shows yellow and any other time it will show cyan. There too many color light codes in this device.
As for the firmware version, it is the latest: 1.3.2


----------



## BenF

epep said:


> Hey @Shanling thanks for replying.
> Well, I'd say it's random though it's hard to say there is a pattern to it. The UP4 worked as it should last week, but now it's failing to power up no matter I reset it. It's not the first time it happens: a while ago, suddenly it just wouldn't power up, until one day it did unexpectedly. Then it would only power up after a reset or full charge. Then it worked fine. Now it doesn't work.
> When it powers up again, all I'm certain about is this:
> a) if I listen the "power off" message when I press the button, it will power back on.
> ...


Do you have UP4 that supports over-the-air firmware update, or do you have to do firmware upgrades using a computer?
I suspect Shanling doesn't test older revisions of UP2 and UP4 with new firmware, leading to issues like this.

I stopped using my UP2 and UP4 due to firmware-caused issues 8 months ago - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sha...low-latency-aptx-and-aac.892316/post-16612350
Even rolling back to an older firmware didn't help - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sha...low-latency-aptx-and-aac.892316/post-16621573
This experience made me lose all faith in Shanling's ability to support their products, and I since have passed on UP5, UA5 and ME800.
Don't see myself taking a risk on Shanling anytime soon - there is too much competition from companies that can do hardware and software equally well.


----------



## epep

gc335 said:


> I'm having issues updating my UP4's firmware.  I tried the Control App as well as the Windows update tool. It keeps getting to a certain point and then it just said update failed.  I also can't connect my iPhone to the UP4 with the connect app.  The UP4 will connect to my phone but the app does not see it.  I'm hoping someone had a similar experience and might be able to assist.
> 
> Edit.  I can't see the firmware version but I have not updated since new.  It occurred to me that I may need to start with an earlier firmware update.  Just a thought.


I get the update failed message, too. I have issues to power it up; if it does, it works well. But it is a nightmare to switch on.


----------



## epep

BenF said:


> Do you have UP4 that supports over-the-air firmware update, or do you have to do firmware upgrades using a computer?
> I suspect Shanling doesn't test older revisions of UP2 and UP4 with new firmware, leading to issues like this.
> 
> I stopped using my UP2 and UP4 due to firmware-caused issues 8 months ago - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sha...low-latency-aptx-and-aac.892316/post-16612350
> ...


Thanks for sharing.
My UP4 supports OTA updates, however I've always done it via USB.
I tried rolling back but couldn't get to that point since the update tool fails to access the device. I've attached the messages I got.
Do you know how to fix that? Do you @Shanling ?


----------



## Shanling

epep said:


> Hey @Shanling thanks for replying.
> Well, I'd say it's random though it's hard to say there is a pattern to it. The UP4 worked as it should last week, but now it's failing to power up no matter I reset it. It's not the first time it happens: a while ago, suddenly it just wouldn't power up, until one day it did unexpectedly. Then it would only power up after a reset or full charge. Then it worked fine. Now it doesn't work.
> When it powers up again, all I'm certain about is this:
> a) if I listen the "power off" message when I press the button, it will power back on.
> ...



Is your UP4 within its warranty period? If so, that would be easiest solution.

At this time our software team do not have any fix for this issue.



BenF said:


> Do you have UP4 that supports over-the-air firmware update, or do you have to do firmware upgrades using a computer?
> I suspect Shanling doesn't test older revisions of UP2 and UP4 with new firmware, leading to issues like this.


I test it with older version of UP2/UP4, my units are the ones from very first run and always are first devices that get updated to new firmware. It sucks that there are some issues that affect only some users so randomly.


----------



## BenF

epep said:


> Hey @Shanling thanks for replying.
> Well, I'd say it's random though it's hard to say there is a pattern to it. The UP4 worked as it should last week, but now it's failing to power up no matter I reset it. It's not the first time it happens: a while ago, suddenly it just wouldn't power up, until one day it did unexpectedly. Then it would only power up after a reset or full charge. Then it worked fine. Now it doesn't work.
> When it powers up again, all I'm certain about is this:
> a) if I listen the "power off" message when I press the button, it will power back on.
> ...


Does it help UP4 to power up if you keep it connected to the USB charger?
This helps my UP2 to power up, although it still sometimes fails to connect to the phone.


----------



## epep

Oh, yes. It powers on and connects to the phone if I do that. 
That would be a work around except for the fact that it will power off if unplugged. 
I'm really dissapointed with @Shanling, really. The fact that their software people fails to make it run is outrageos. How can they publish updates like that? That's poor quality assurance.
Now I can't even update by USB so the only solution would be to sent this brick back to China or wait.


----------



## Lenzoootje

Shanling said:


> On computer, you can ignore it. It sometimes can happen to show up as UP4.
> 
> on iOS, if the app shows up like this, it means it's not properly paired with UP2. Please try to unpair it and repair it, sometimes it can take few times.


Hi shanling, i tried re-pairing after unparing and re-installing the app several times. My shanling up2 still doesn’t hold the volume memory setting. The rest of the info does show up and i can use the EQ function. So it’s only the volume memory setting that keeps on shutting off. Is there a fix for this problem?


----------



## Shanling

Lenzoootje said:


> Hi shanling, i tried re-pairing after unparing and re-installing the app several times. My shanling up2 still doesn’t hold the volume memory setting. The rest of the info does show up and i can use the EQ function. So it’s only the volume memory setting that keeps on shutting off. Is there a fix for this problem?



Not a issue we would be aware of. Would you be able to test it with Shanling controller app on Android?


----------



## Lenzoootje

Shanling said:


> Not a issue we would be aware of. Would you be able to test it with Shanling controller app on Android?


Thank you for the response. After connecting the up2 to a android phone i could flip the switch for volume memory. After this the volume memory stays on even after re-connecting it to the iphone


----------



## Shanling

Lenzoootje said:


> Thank you for the response. After connecting the up2 to a android phone i could flip the switch for volume memory. After this the volume memory stays on even after re-connecting it to the iphone


Will report it to software team for check on iOS.


----------



## unluckyTG (Aug 6, 2022)

Can I use UP2 as USB DAC with Android devices?


----------



## Shanling

unluckyTG said:


> Can I use UP2 as USB DAC with Android devices?


Yes, if the Android device supports USB DACs, UP2 will work as USB DAC with it.


----------



## unluckyTG

Shanling said:


> Yes, if the Android device supports USB DACs, UP2 will work as USB DAC with it.


In DAC mode UP2 is charging or I need do charging from time to time?


----------



## Shanling

unluckyTG said:


> In DAC mode UP2 is charging or I need do charging from time to time?


UP2 is charging when used as USB DAC.


----------



## epep

Hi,
Mine is a quite simple question. What does car mode do?


----------



## Shanling

epep said:


> Hi,
> Mine is a quite simple question. What does car mode do?



Designed for semi-permanent installation in car, when device (UP2 for example) is connected to charger at all times.
When enabled, once you start car and charger starts charging, UP2 will turn on automatically. Then when you shutdown, charger stops, UP2 will automatically tun off after a minute.


----------



## Shanling

*Small firmware update for UP4 released:*

https://en.shanling.com/article-UP4V133.html


----------



## crabdog

Shanling said:


> *Small firmware update for UP4 released:*
> 
> https://en.shanling.com/article-UP4V133.html


Is this for both old and new UP4?


----------



## gdwallasign

crabdog said:


> Is this for both old and new UP4?


Only for the old one


----------



## crabdog

gdwallasign said:


> Only for the old one


I should have just clicked on the link but thanks.


----------



## ozthegweat (Nov 21, 2022)

Shanling said:


> Will report it to software team for check on iOS.


It's been 4 months, has this issue been fixed? Also, when will the Shanling Controller app be available again on the iOS App Store?


----------



## Mellowship

ozthegweat said:


> It's been 4 months, has this issue been fixed? Also, when will the Shanling Controller app be available again on the iOS App Store?


The UP4 sounds wonderfully. It is really a great device, but with significant flaws in comparison with its competitors. 
Starting with the cumbersome firmware update of the earlier versions (mine), the Controller App being such a mess in the first iterations, and continuing to be subpar to this day, the almost impossible DAC connection to a smartphone using a USB-C to USB-C cable, the DAC connection method, etc. 
I am still unsure if I made the right choice when I decided in favour of the UP4... And I am unsure if I will ever buy anything from Shanling in the future. I mean, my FiiO X3ii is still working as if it were brand new right out of the box after many years of use, and I am considering a new DAP...


----------



## Shanling

ozthegweat said:


> It's been 4 months, has this issue been fixed? Also, when will the Shanling Controller app be available again on the iOS App Store?


Shanling Controller app was discontinued. All developments and updates are now coming out in our Eddict Player app.

Please test the Eddict player app with your UP2, if it works correctly.


----------



## ozthegweat

Shanling said:


> Shanling Controller app was discontinued. All developments and updates are now coming out in our Eddict Player app.
> 
> Please test the Eddict player app with your UP2, if it works correctly.


Ah, didn't know there was a new app. I tried the Eddict app, but there is no toggle for remembering the last volume setting (I have the UP2 with version 1.7.5).

I have an old Android device lying around where I installed the Shanling Controllor app and changed the setting there. Now it works like it should, the last volume setting is remembered when turning the device on

You/Shanling make great hardware, but the software is lacking.


----------



## crabdog

I posted my UP4 2022 review recently for those interested. Functionality is as solid as the original but the upgraded dual DACs make an audible difference and the golden wheel just looks sweet.


----------



## Ufasas

Will there be a shanling UP or UA product, which supports and headphones signal and microphone signal? For now i mostly see just headphones signal supported


----------



## Mellowship

Ufasas said:


> Will there be a shanling UP or UA product, which supports and headphones signal and microphone signal? For now i mostly see just headphones signal supported


The UP2 and UP4 have their own microphones. Therefore there is no need for them to support cable microphone. 
As for the UA line, I'm not sure.


----------



## Shanling

Ufasas said:


> Will there be a shanling UP or UA product, which supports and headphones signal and microphone signal? For now i mostly see just headphones signal supported


UP5 supports in-line microphones when used as Bluetooth Receiver.


----------



## holsen

Hello @Shanling  or fellow Head-fier.  Quick question about the UP4/UP4 2022:  Do either of these support car mode?  I've got an UP2 out in my car and I'm really happy with the sound, but man I sure would like to tap into Auto On, Auto Connect and and dont really want to take my UP5 to the car.


----------



## Shanling

holsen said:


> Hello @Shanling  or fellow Head-fier.  Quick question about the UP4/UP4 2022:  Do either of these support car mode?  I've got an UP2 out in my car and I'm really happy with the sound, but man I sure would like to tap into Auto On, Auto Connect and and dont really want to take my UP5 to the car.


Both UP4 and UP2 received Car mode with older firmware update:

https://en.shanling.com/article-UP2UP4MW200Update.html


----------

